# Wartezimmer 2010



## sugarbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

überrascht ? letztes Jahr wurde das Thema am 03.09. eröffnet....
da Canyon gerade "offline" ist passt das doch zum heutigen Tag !

also ich warte auf ein 2010 AM 7/8/9, oder gibt es noch eine specialedition im laufenden Herbst ????

ride on


----------



## Rines (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte auf ein Torque.. aber bitte mit HS. aber will kein Dropzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (1. Oktober 2009)

an einer Herbstspezialedition hätte ich auch interesse....am liebsten AM 8.0


----------



## freeridefritz (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich setz mich auch gleich mal rein, warte auf die Preise 2010 und auf die Austattung ....  kann doch nicht mehr lang dauern, oder ?


----------



## Gades (1. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm auch direkt mal platz. es wird eigentlich 100%ig ein torque alpinist in grau außer es sieht in schwarz noch geiler aus


----------



## X-Fire (1. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch schonmal direkt angefragt. Laut der Email werden Mitte/Ende Oktober die neuen Bikes auf der Homepage veröffentlicht. 
Warte auch auf ein schönes Nerve AM


----------



## T!ll (1. Oktober 2009)

Ende Oktober schon? Letztes Jahr wars Anfang Dezember wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## staubfresser (1. Oktober 2009)

gesell mich auch mal dazu. bin canyon-neuling. das torque vertride und das alpinist interessieren mich extrem. bin sehr auf die ausstattung/gewichte und preise gespannt. klasse wärs, es würde das vertride mit absenkbarer totem geben. mit dem warten auf details kann ich mich ja schon mal auf die wartezeit nach eventueller bestellung bis auslieferung vorbereiten


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch am Alpinist interessiert, bin schon fleissig am Sparen. 
Bilder vom Alpinist gibts hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6371830&postcount=17


----------



## freeridefritz (1. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal um so ein kleines Wartezimmergespräch anzustoßen: 

Was denkt ihr, wieviele Torques sind 2009 über die Ladentheke gewandert?

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Tim777 (1. Oktober 2009)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Nur mal um so ein kleines Wartezimmergespräch anzustoßen:
> 
> Was denkt ihr, wieviele Torques sind 2009 über die Ladentheke gewandert?
> 
> ...



Eins ist schon mal bei mir gelandet:





Das Bike ist echt klasse, macht so viel Spaß. Die 2010er sind wahrscheinlich noch besser. Wenn ich mir dieses Jahr keins gekauft hätte, würde ich auf jeden Fall 2010 zuschlagen. Die neuen Torques sehen schon mal so irre aus, fahren sich bestimmt auch so. (für 2010 gibts bei mir aber erst mal einen richtigen Downhiller, was wird noch net verraten, ist schon bestellt).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (2. Oktober 2009)

Neben dem FRX LTD. gibts nur noch das Session 88.

Also sag schon....

Take care

Langley


----------



## whigger (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege auch 2010 ein Torque zu kaufen. Die Frage ist nur Trailflow oder Alpinist. Beim Alpinist finde ich die Gabel mit TALAS halt sehr von Vorteil. Beim Trailflow wird wohl aber der Preis attraktiver sein. Das Grau vom Trailflow will mir auch nicht so recht gefallen, aber ich denke man bekommt eh wieder ne kleine Auswahl an Farben gestellt.

Also dann ist mal warten angesagt.

PS: Irgendwo hier im Forum wurden auch schon die Preise gepostet...


----------



## whigger (2. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> habe grad zufällig folgendes entdeckt, es ist aus einem spanischem Forum wo ein User Preise geschätzt hat und einer von Canyon diese kommentiert hat (übersetzt mit Google Übersetzer):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foromtb.com/f76/canyon-en-el-eurobike-2009-a-505958-11.html#post7877283




Hier der angesprochene Threat mit den Preisen


----------



## Tim777 (2. Oktober 2009)

zum Thema Herbstedition:





mehr auf in Tibors Album "s1mai"


----------



## Newmi (2. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## nismo2002 (2. Oktober 2009)

So, nehm mir auch mal einen Stuhl 

Dieses Jahr lasse ich das aber schöön  ruhig angehen... nur kein Streß!

Es wird schon ein AM oder ein Torque für mich übrig bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (2. Oktober 2009)

OH,
das Wartezimmer hat schon geöffnet. Na dann geselle ich mich mal dazu.
Ein Torque FRX LTD soll es werden.
Soweit ich das schon weiß ist der Unterschied zum 2009er eher gering. 
Augenscheinlich aber die Farbe: Und die finde ich persönlich um welten besser!

Hier die Ausstattung des 2010er Modells, aus einem anderen Thread:



aacho schrieb:


> Ausstatunf 2010:
> 
> Torque FRX 9.0 LTD
> New Torque FRX, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-
> ...



Quelle:



aacho schrieb:


> Canyon. Eurobike Messe.
> Ich arbeite für die Presse.



Nun habe ich mir mal die "Mühe" gemacht und die Modeljahre miteinander zu vergleichen. Ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das dass 2010er etwa 80 teurer und 300g schwerer ist. Somit kann man wohl erwarten, dass Canyon den Preis für das Komplettbike in etwa hält. 
Meine Rechnung ist natürlich nicht 100%ig und repräsentativ. Ich wollte  für mich eine grobe Richtung abschätzen können. Unbegrenzte Vorfreude eben... 


Gruß

Dennis


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Na dann werd ich mich hier auch mal dazugesellen.
Für mich wirds höchstwahrsch. das Dropzone werden.Wobei das Vertride (wenn es auch noch Hammerschmidt hätte) natürlich auch geil wäre 
Mal abwarten wie die Modelle dann genau aufgebaut sind,ich hoffe ab November wissen wir mehr


----------



## Deleted 68079 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja lustig hier: die ersten Cannondales, Scotts, Giants usw. usw. usw. des Modelljahres 2010 stehen schon bei den Händlern oder befinden sich bereits in der Auslieferung und hier gibt´s schon wieder den Wartezimmerthread. Bin mal gespannt, wieviel Ausdauer und Geduld ihr im Jahre 2010 aufbringen müsst. Wünsche euch von Herzen Nerven wie Drahtseile und vor allem akzeptable, weil kurze Lieferzeiten.


----------



## ChrisPi (3. Oktober 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Wünsche euch von Herzen Nerven wie Drahtseile und vor allem akzeptable, weil kurze Lieferzeiten.



Eilt doch nix,die Saison 2010 fängt bei mir nicht im Oktober 09 an sondern Ende März 2010.Allerdings so lange warten wie die Liteviller auf ihr 901 mach ich auch ungern.Trotzdem versteh ich da manche Übereilige nicht.Wenn ich mir ein Bike nach reiflicher u. langer Überlegung u. Rechereche ausgesucht habe dann will ich haargenau das u. nix anderes u. da wart ich notfalls auch länger drauf


----------



## Tim777 (4. Oktober 2009)

"autoscouter blue metallic"(siehe post #18) - geiler Name für eine Farbe. Klingt schon mal ganz gut. Wenns auch so gut aussieht, werde ich vielleicht noch mal schwach und disponiere um auf ein FRX. Mal sehen, was so kommt.


----------



## worldjumper (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte auf das Nerve AM 7.0 oder 8.0. Bin gespannt, wie die Preise aussehen werden. Hab das Geld schon zusammengespart, vllt brauch ich ja nicht alles 

grüße


----------



## Supermurkser (8. Oktober 2009)

Was ich absolut nicht verstehe ist das obwohl bekannt ist das Canyon in sachen Lieferfähigkeit und Termineinhaltung enorme Defizite hat so viele Leute sich immer wieder darauf einlassen ein Rad zu Ordern.Ja,das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gut.Zweifelsohne.Es gibt aber genug Alternativen auf dem Markt.Die ganzen Probleme hört man von Rose zb kaum.Sicher werden ein Teil der Bestellungen bei Canyon schnell abgearbeitet und geliefert.
Aber die Anzahl an unzufriedenen Käufern steigt stetig.
Fazit -Die Räder sind Klasse (relativ viel Austattung fürs Geld)aber der umgang im allgemeinen mit dem Kunden ist nicht Aktzeptabel.Das ist bekannt und trotzdem wird geordert und anschließend gejammert.
Die Einzelhändler im allgemeinen sind leider auch meistens keine echte Alternative weil Beratung zt Grottenschlecht.


----------



## isy007 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil, habe nie etwas an Canyon auszusetzen gehabt.
Außerdem bin ich mir ja bewusst das es nicht innerhalb von 24h (oder auch 24d  ) vor meiner Tür steht.
Ich halte viel von den Rädern - Mein Nerve ES habe ich schon übelst gequält und dennoch kaum etwas ausgetauscht, wenn dann eher aus Optischen Gründen.
Somit ist es für mich ganz logisch wieder eines zu kaufen.


----------



## xtrail (8. Oktober 2009)

Hätt ich das passende Kleingeld würde ich jetzt schon eins für meine Frau bestellen und hier Platz nehmen.
Warum? Gute Bikes, Guter Service, Gute Kundenbetreuung und Guter Preis. Danke Canyon. 

(Wenn der Händler vor Verkauf zu mir sagt, im Service- bzw. Reperaturfall in der Saison 4-6 Wochen sollte ich auf einen Termin warten, kann ich auch beim Versender bestellen. Das Schrauben mußte eh lernen, wenne viel fährst)


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Oktober 2009)

Supermurkser schrieb:


> Sicher werden ein Teil der Bestellungen bei Canyon schnell abgearbeitet und geliefert.
> Aber die Anzahl an unzufriedenen Käufern steigt stetig.



Das sind Behauptungen die du überhaupt nicht belegen kannst.Canyon verkauft jährlich "ein paar" Bikes.Ein extrem kleiner Teil davon ist (evtl.) hier im Forum registriert,und davon wieder ein extrem kleiner Teil hat Probleme,aus welchen Gründen auch immer.Diese Leute machen dann einen riesen Aufstand u. es sieht so aus als wenn der Service unter aller Kanone wäre.Der große Löwenanteil wo alles problemlos läuft braucht sich ja nicht zu beschweren,somit fallen die überhaupt nicht auf.Aus diesem Grund wird in einem Forum immer alles ins negative gekippt,obwohl die Realität evtl. komplett anders aussieht.Betrifft aber nicht nur Canyon sondern alle Marken.Aber je mehr Bikes ein Hersteller verkauft,umso eher passieren auch mal Dinge die man hätte vermeiden sollen.Und welches Bike jemand fährt ist jedem seine Sache,da gibts nix zum vorschreiben oder meckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preacherman1978 (8. Oktober 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig hier: die ersten Cannondales, Scotts, Giants usw. usw. usw. des Modelljahres 2010 stehen schon bei den Händlern.




jaja und Anfang Januar wird auch in jedem Jahr das Auto des aktuellen Jahres gewählt......

lg
preach


----------



## Supermurkser (9. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Und welches Bike jemand fährt ist jedem seine Sache,da gibts nix zum vorschreiben oder meckern!



Steht irgendwo was von vorschreiben welches Bike man fahren soll ? Hab doch geschrieben das die Canyon Bikes ein gutes Preisleistungs -Verhältnis haben.Und warum gibts da nix zu meckern ? Wenn du einmal fast 3 Monate auf das Rad gewartest hast und dann das falsche (Federgabel etc) kommt...gibts natürlich nix zu meckern.Schon klar.Letztendlich trotzdem:die Bikes sind klasse,der Umgang mit den Kunden leider nicht immer zufriedenstellend.Das ist meine Meinung.Auch wenns dir nicht passt.


----------



## preacherman1978 (9. Oktober 2009)

Supermurkser schrieb:


> die Bikes sind klasse,der Umgang mit den Kunden leider nicht immer zufriedenstellend.Das ist meine Meinung.Auch wenns dir nicht passt.



Was fürn Canyon fährst du denn ? Oder lieg ich etwa richtig das deine "Erfahrungswerte" nur auf Hören/Sagen basieren......
Evtl. der Schwager deiner Nichte was nem Bekannten erzählt, oder hier Threads gelesen ?

lg
preach


----------



## Supermurkser (9. Oktober 2009)

preacherman1978 schrieb:


> Was fürn Canyon fährst du denn ? Oder lieg ich etwa richtig das deine "Erfahrungswerte" nur auf Hören/Sagen basieren......
> Evtl. der Schwager deiner Nichte was nem Bekannten erzählt, oder hier Threads gelesen ?




Ich hatte ein Canyon Nerve XC 3 06.Das habe ich ca 2 Jahre gefahren.War auch zufrieden damit.Ein tolles Bike.
Ich hab ja schon mehrfach geschrieben das ich die Räder selbst gut finde.Ich selbst habe halt negative Erfahrungen gemacht.Das ging über Kommunikation mit dem Tel Service bis zur erwähnter viel zu langer Lieferzeit.Basta.Und...ja.Ich kenne selbst noch 1 Person die leider die schlechte Erfahrung machen musste.
Natürlich wird der Großteil der Bestellungen Zufriedenstellend abgewickelt.
Trotzdem bleib ich dabei:Top Räder-guter Preis aber stellenweise mangelhafter Service.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Oktober 2009)

Kennt schon jemand Preise? Bspw. vom Vertride? Mich wundert's dass Canyon die Hammerschmidt wieder komplett eingestellt hat...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Oktober 2009)

das dropzone hat doch ne hammerschmidt. beim vertride wird man aus gewichtsgründen die zweifach xtr-kombination gewählt haben.


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Das sind Behauptungen die du überhaupt nicht belegen kannst.Canyon verkauft jährlich "ein paar" Bikes.Ein extrem kleiner Teil davon ist (evtl.) hier im Forum registriert,und davon wieder ein extrem kleiner Teil hat Probleme,aus welchen Gründen auch immer.Diese Leute machen dann einen riesen Aufstand u. es sieht so aus als wenn der Service unter aller Kanone wäre.Der große Löwenanteil wo alles problemlos läuft braucht sich ja nicht zu beschweren,somit fallen die überhaupt nicht auf.Aus diesem Grund wird in einem Forum immer alles ins negative gekippt,obwohl die Realität evtl. komplett anders aussieht.Betrifft aber nicht nur Canyon sondern alle Marken.Aber je mehr Bikes ein Hersteller verkauft,umso eher passieren auch mal Dinge die man hätte vermeiden sollen.Und welches Bike jemand fährt ist jedem seine Sache,da gibts nix zum vorschreiben oder meckern!




schön und gut deine theorie aber alle die ich kenne mussten lange auf ihr canyon warten. manche sogar extrem lange. 
aber das ist ja bei anderen herstellern nicht anders. ich ahbe auf mein trek session mehr als nen halbes jahr gewartet also es ist nicht nur canyon wobei es bei denen halt extrem auffällt. bikes die man direkt ausm laden mit nehmen kann gibt es ja fast gar nicht.


----------



## ChrisPi (9. Oktober 2009)

Supermurkser schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo was von vorschreiben welches Bike man fahren soll ?



Vorschreiben nicht,aber du empfiehlst Rose so wie ich das lese.Hilft mir aber nix,will ein Tork u. kein Beef Cake.Wartezeiten auf die neuen Bikes werden wir sehen.Ich persönlich fahr im Winter solange es irgendwie möglich ist,die neue Saison geht für mich aber erst Ende März an,bis dann würd ich auch gern mein neues Bike haben.
Zur Hammerschmidt: die fehlt am Vertride ganz sicher wegen dem Mehrgewicht.So ist das Vertride aber ein ultraleichter Aufbau für 180 Federweg.Hat auf jeden Fall seinen Reiz.Mit HS käm ich auch stark ins grübeln,so werd ich wahrsch. zum Dropzone tendieren


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Oktober 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Kennt schon jemand Preise? Bspw. vom Vertride?



Anyone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6377872&postcount=2477


----------



## sugarbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Canyon, 
lasst uns nicht länger warten....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

dann werde ich mal als Erster dem 2010er Wartezimmer beitreten 

Ich habe soeben ein Torque Playzone in Large bestellt. Preis/Leistungs-technisch der absolute Oberknaller 

Ich kann es kaum abwarten...

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## sugarbiker (27. Oktober 2009)

AM 8 in schwarz bestellt
KW 50, naja - hab ja noch ein XC.......


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

So, gerade ein Vetride geordert :->

Jetzt heists Fahrtechnik büffel.


----------



## nonem (27. Oktober 2009)

Toll, den Torque Alpinisten gibts erst Ende April. Da ist die Saison ja schon fast wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Das FRX LTD ist geordert und KW 11 hört sich erstmal gut an! 
...Morgen wäre aber besser


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Toll, den Torque Alpinisten gibts erst Ende April. Da ist die Saison ja schon fast wieder vorbei



also meine diesjährige saison läuft noch auf vollen touren, würde mich wundern, wenn das nächstes jahr anders sein sollte...


----------



## Gades (27. Oktober 2009)

jetzt kann ich auch offiziell platz nehmen

Torque Alpinist
Größe: L
Farbe: Lecker grau^^


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch heute bestellt:

Dropzone,schwarz eloxiert,Größe M

Liefertermin wurde mir gesagt bis KW 16 hab ich das Teilchen


----------



## Ronja (27. Oktober 2009)

hab mich auch angesteckt:

Dropzone, schwarz in M


----------



## Schutzblechhero (27. Oktober 2009)

Haben soeben ein XC9.0W bestellt. Das 2009er Modell war zum Schluß doch nicht mehr lieferbar. Jetzt hilft nur noch warten....


----------



## Schutzblechhero (27. Oktober 2009)

.......und die Auftragsnummer ist auch schon da


----------



## cypoman (28. Oktober 2009)

Heut bestellt !!!

Torque dropzone in smoke grey... mal sehn wie es in echt Aussieht, auf den Bildern echt der Hammer !!!

Liefertermin KW 16 !!! Winterberg 2010 kann kommen


----------



## resoling (28. Oktober 2009)

gestern Nachmittag bestellt:

*dropzone*

Größe: L
Farbe: sand blasted anodized black

Heute habe ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen. In der Bestellbestätigung ist der Torque Wrench nicht aufgelistet. Habe gleich ne e-mail an canyon geschrieben. 5 min später klingelt das Telefon und alles ist klar (Service ).
Torque Wrench ist immer dabei.

... und jetzt Winterschlaf bis KW16


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Oktober 2009)

17 KW. bei meinem georderten Playzone.

Das kann doch wirklich nicht Wahr sein. Ich hoffe ja mal, Canyon ist mit den Lieferangaben vorsichtig gewesen und kurz nach Neujahr können wir auf den Torques die Trails rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (28. Oktober 2009)

-.-


----------



## resoling (28. Oktober 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> 17 KW. bei meinem georderten Playzone.
> 
> Das kann doch wirklich nicht Wahr sein. Ich hoffe ja mal, Canyon ist mit den Lieferangaben vorsichtig gewesen und kurz nach Neujahr können wir auf den Torques die Trails rocken




...das hoffe ich auch! KW 12 würde mir reichen, da komm ich grad aus Sölden wieder


----------



## Gades (29. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte auch wegen dem fehlenden torque wrench und anderen sachen in der bestellbestätigung eine email geschrieben. ich hab sogar 2 email von 2 verschiedenen personen bekommen. und das schon nach 1-2 stunden

hab da auch gleich ne anmerkung wegen der 17KW dazu geschrieben. in der email stand dann, dass da noch einige sachen im zulauf wären, aber ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen, dass die ein halbes jahr dafür brauchen. ich gehe deshalb eher von einem sehr vorsichtig gewählten datum aus


----------



## johnny blaze (29. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm dann auch mal Platz hier 

Canyon AM 6.0 
Farbe: Traffic White
Größe: L


ick freu mir!!


----------



## nismo2002 (30. Oktober 2009)

Meine Bestellbestätigung sagt KW17 für das schöne graphit/orange... vielleicht schafft es Canyon ja ein paar Tage früher zu liefern und ich kann den Karton Anfang KW17 feierlich an meinem Geburtstag öffnen


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh mal stark davon aus das die momentan angegebenen Lieferzeiten eher seeehr gut kalkuliert sind,also wenns einigermaßen läuft dann dürften doch einige schon früher ihr Bike bekommen.Trotzdem stell ich mich nicht darauf ein,sondern erwarte meins bis spätestens KW 16


----------



## Kutze (30. Oktober 2009)

Gerade bestellt: GC AL 6.0, black anodized. Ist sofort lieferbar. Übernächste Woche soll ichs haben. Ist mir eigentlich noch viel zu lange hin. Vielleicht kommts ja schon eher. Ick würd mir freuen!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (30. Oktober 2009)

Soo, ich hab meine Bestellung geändert (hatte ein 2009er Torque ES9 SL bestellt) und warte jetzt auf ein _Torque Alpinist_ in Größe M .

Man, mir juckts in den Fingern! Aber ich muss noch soo lange warten .

Gruß


----------



## yjogam (30. Oktober 2009)

Ehhhhhh Leute, ich beneide Euch so sehr...
Dass ihr so schnell und konsequent entscheidet!
Ich habe mit meiner Wahl zu kämpfen: Auf ersten Blick oder Anhieb bin für den Alpinist, weil ich ja so gern klettere. Aber wer hoch radeln muss auch wieder runter und dann denke ich, mit dem Trailflow macht es bestimmt doppelt so Spaß als mit dem Alpinist.
Ich finde echt etwas irreführend mit der Namengebung: der Name verleiht einen speziellen Disziplin und gleichzeitig schließt ihre Gegensatz aus.
Warum so viele Spezialisten??  Auf dem Bikepark ist ja klar, aber wer unterwegs ist...: wer fährt nur Trails runter und wer klettert nur noch hoch??
Dann schaue ich nach dem Torque ES oder Nerve XC und alle machen ALLES und zwar undifferenziert. Aber diesen Fahrräder fehlt doch etwas wie... keine Ahnung...ich würde sagen... FASHION!?
Und welches Fahrrad besitzt mehr "Fashion" als alle andere??
Für mich eindeutig der Alpinist in Grafit/Orange!
Meint ihr, könnte dieses Fahrrad auch in DH für Spaß und Sicherheit sorgen??? Ist sie so gelenkig und wendig ???
Was meint Ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerman16 (30. Oktober 2009)

ICh werd mir des Dropzone im August zulegn


----------



## isy007 (30. Oktober 2009)

@yjogam
Na klar kann man mit dem Alpinist auch abwärts ne Menge Spass haben. Spass ist immer etwas Subjektives! Ich selbst bin mit meinem Nerve ES am Lago schon die übelsten Trails runter - alles heil geblieben und ich hatte viel Spass dabei. Man muss eben dann die Grenzen kennen und sich bewusst machen das man kein DH Bike unterm ***** hat.
Zum anderen hängt die richtige Wahl auch von deinem fahrerischen Können ab. Hast du eine 1A Technik - kannst du in gewissen "Extremsituationen" eventuelle Schwachpunkte des Bikes kompensieren.
Ein letzter Tipp: Es hilft immer das Ganze Thema mit nem Bikekumpel sowie Jack oder wahlweise auch Jim oder Johnny einen Abend lang zu diskutieren. Wenn du dann am nächsten Morgen erwachst  - kauf das Bike an welches du zuerst denkst!

PS: Ich würde dir zum Alpinist raten. Ist der bessere Kletterer ohne Hammerschmidt, 160/180mm reichen auch, hat das Fashion plus


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Oktober 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Ich finde echt etwas irreführend mit der Namengebung: der Name verleiht einen speziellen Disziplin und gleichzeitig schließt ihre Gegensatz aus.
> Warum so viele Spezialisten??



Das hast du wohl etwas missverstanden.Kein Torque ist ein "reiner" Spezialist sondern nur durch die Ausstattung in eine gewisse Richtung gedreht.
Ich werde mit dem Dropzone auch genügend Höhenmeter hochkurbeln,obwohl das Vertride in diesem Punkt klar im Vorteil ist.Aber da ich auch gerne Bikepark fahre und auch mal ruppige,felsige Trails, muß ich die Ausstattung so wählen das sie das Maximum das ich fahre aushält.
Wer bergauf UND bergab fährt muß immer einen gewissen Kompromiss eingehen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2009)

@yjogam

wenn du bereit bist die 2999 für das alpinist auszugeben, dann wäre das glaube ich, die bessere wahl rein vom einsatzgebiet her. ich persönlich würde mir aber die 600  sparen und das trailflow nehmen, da ich erstens auf stahlfedergabeln stehe und zweitens bergauf keine rekorde aufstellen will. die 600  kann man dann noch in ordentliche ausrüstung investerieren. fr-rucksack, fullface-helm, protektoren... etc.


----------



## boernie (1. November 2009)

ich ahbe mir mal das lux al8.0 reservieren lassen auftragsbestätigung sollte in der nächsten woche bei mir eitrutteln hoffe ich mal und bin gespannt zwecks liefertermin 9. kw.
Bestell mir das erste mal ein Canyon bike


----------



## yjogam (1. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für Euren Kommentaren!

Ich habe mich für das Alpinist entschieden 
Denke, es ist die bessere Wahl für meine Bedürfnisse.

Am 8 Dezember habe  erste Inspektionstermin in Koblenz. Vielleicht kann man schon was sehen.

Es freut mich sehr und wenn alles gut klappt, sind die Pyrenäen schon nächstes Jahr dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (4. November 2009)

hat jemand von euch schon ne Auftragsbestätigung per Post erhalten?

Bei mir ists jetzt ne Woche her. Ist nicht lange, aber hab ganz gern was schriftliches in der Hand.


----------



## yjogam (4. November 2009)

Hallo, 
ich hatte die Bestätigung gleich am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Gades (4. November 2009)

aber halt nur per mail. einen brief oder irgendwas anderes in schriftform wirst du nicht bekommen. du kannst dir ja die bestätigung in der emai, welche im pdf format ist, ausdrucken. da haste auch was in den händen^^


----------



## Kutze (4. November 2009)

Mit der Auftragsbestätigung ist das eh so ne Sache. Ich hatte meine vorgestern per Mail erhalten, angekündigter Liefertermin: 47. KW, also übernächste Woche. Gestern dann noch ne Mail: Ihr Fahrrad wurde heute an DHL übergeben. Es müsste also jeden Moment klingeln....


----------



## johnny blaze (4. November 2009)

hmm....ok 

hättten Sie sich aber die Hinweise sparen können, dass man es per Post bekommt. 

na Rille. wollt nur mal wissen, ob ich der einzige bin.


----------



## Kutze (4. November 2009)

Eben hat der Postmann geklingelt
und mir mein Grand Canyon gebringelt!

Ich bin also raus!


----------



## isy007 (4. November 2009)

Na Glückwunsch! Ging ja fix bei dir - bist Privatversichert?


----------



## knuspi (4. November 2009)

Kutze schrieb:


> Eben hat der Postmann geklingelt
> und mir mein Grand Canyon gebringelt!
> 
> Ich bin also raus!



Wow, das geht ja schnell dieses Jahr 

Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder posten.


----------



## dasLasso (4. November 2009)

.. soeben rausgedonnert: AM7.0,blacky, L, KW50! ick freu mir ooch


----------



## Kutze (4. November 2009)

So, hab grad ein Foto vom GC6 in mein Album geladen. Von der Leine gelassen wirds aber erst morgen.
Hatte mich extra fürs 6er entschieden weils Expressbike war. Wär also auch schwer enttäuscht gewesen, wenns länger gedauert hätte. Aber fünf Tage (inkl. Wochenende) zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung ist schon ne reife Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acardipane (5. November 2009)

Hey
Ich geselle mich mal auch dazu: warte auf mein canyon Troque Frx LTD sollte in der 11 KW da sein.

Mfg acardipane


----------



## Barney_1 (6. November 2009)

Ich hab es getan..... Torque 8.0 Alpinist Graphite Grey 
Bin mal gespannt wann es kommt.
Barney_1


----------



## cozze (7. November 2009)

meinem alter entsprechend habe ich gestern abends ein nerve xc 8.0 bestellt   - lieferzeit laut hp sofort - freue mich schon - vielleicht bleibt der schnee noch etwas aus um es noch etwas kennen zu lernen 

und vielleicht legt dann der canyon-nikolaus für die braven mtbler, welche in der ruhigen zeit bestellen, etwas dem paket hinzu ...


----------



## knuspi (7. November 2009)

cozze schrieb:


> meinem alter entsprechend habe ich gestern abends ein nerve xc 8.0 bestellt



Versteh ich nicht. Bist du 8?


----------



## Bergab_treter (8. November 2009)

Römisch?

X=10
C=100
100-10=90
+
8.0=8
--------------
Summe 98

Stimmt meine Rechnung? Will mit 98 auch noch so fit sein


----------



## johnny blaze (9. November 2009)

hab mal ne dumme Frage:

wie macht man bei Selbstabholung ne Proberunde, wenn noch garkeine Pedale dran sind?

schrauben die einem selbst mitgebrachte dran?

jaja..ich weiß..wär logisch und blablub..aber was man teilweise hier hört, würde es mich auch nciht wundern, wenn die das nicht machen und man selbst werkzeug mitbringen müsste


----------



## Langley (9. November 2009)

Canyon macht Dir selbstverständlich Pedale dran damit Du mal ne Runde drehen kannst.

Bei uns wars jedenfalls so (Bärentatzen gabs).

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Max145 (9. November 2009)

Bergab_treter schrieb:


> Römisch?
> 
> X=10
> C=100
> ...



Dann wäre ich ja 97...  Jetzt könnt ihr mal raten welches Fahrrad ich mir heute bestellt habe...Kleiner Tipp: Ist im Moment sofort verfügbar was die Wartezeit angenehm kurz gestaltet 

Ist mein erstes "echtes" Mountainbike. Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Laufsport brauche aber mal etwas Abwechslung. Für 2010 habe ich zusammen mit einem Kollegen eine ruhige Tour entlang des Jakobwegs zum Einstieg in den MTB-Sport geplant. 2011 locken die Alpen... 

VG Max


----------



## knuspi (9. November 2009)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist hier dieses Jahr viel weniger los als letztes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yjogam (9. November 2009)

Max145 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich ja 97...  Jetzt könnt ihr mal raten welches Fahrrad ich mir heute bestellt habe...Kleiner Tipp: Ist im Moment sofort verfügbar was die Wartezeit angenehm kurz gestaltet
> 
> Ist mein erstes "echtes" Mountainbike. Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Laufsport brauche aber mal etwas Abwechslung. Für 2010 habe ich zusammen mit einem Kollegen eine ruhige Tour entlang des Jakobwegs zum Einstieg in den MTB-Sport geplant. 2011 locken die Alpen...
> 
> VG Max



Na ja... Das ist einfach! 

Es kann nur die XC 7 sein!


----------



## yjogam (9. November 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist hier dieses Jahr viel weniger los als letztes?



Es liegt wahrscheinlich dran, dass die Leute, die letztes Jahr im Wartezimmer waren, schon ihre Canyon bekommen haben und damit völlig zufrieden sind.

Auf dem spanische MTB-Forum fängt der Canyon-Virus an, sich auszubreiten.
Dort ist jede Menge los!


----------



## Max145 (9. November 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Na ja... Das ist einfach!
> 
> Es kann nur die XC 7 sein!



Bingo 

Ich muss hier auch mal die gute Beratung bei Canyon im Showroom loben! Der Berater hat sich wirklich Zeit genommen und wollte einem nicht nur das teuerste aufschwatzen. Hoffe ihr konntet ähnliche Erfahrungen machen!


----------



## pangu (11. November 2009)

Es ist wahrscheinlich deshalb weniger los, weil die meissten sich nicht zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo Canyon für gewöhnlich MidSeasonBikes anbietet, ein 2009er Bike mit neuer Lackierung als 2010er Bike verkaufen lassen.

Was eine Verarsche


----------



## pangu (11. November 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ich geh mal stark davon aus das die momentan angegebenen Lieferzeiten eher seeehr gut kalkuliert sind,also wenns einigermaßen läuft dann dürften doch einige schon früher ihr Bike bekommen.Trotzdem stell ich mich nicht darauf ein,sondern erwarte meins bis spätestens KW 16



Meine Erfahrung bisher:
Wird ein Bike für KW16 angepriesen, kommt nach 3-4 Monaten Wartezeit in KW15 die Info, dass der Zulieferer von irgendeinem Teil was falsches geliefert hat und die Lieferung des Bike sich auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert.


----------



## isy007 (11. November 2009)

Zwei herausragende Beiträge auf die die Radwelt gewartet hat  wärst du mal besser schlafen gegangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. November 2009)

Hallo ehemalige Leidgenossen,

ich verabschiede mich schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer. Das Playzone sollte ja in der 17 KW geliefert werden. Bevor ich ein halbes Jahr auf das Bike warte, habe ich mir lieber gleich ein neues Sx Trail gegönnt 

Ich wünsche euch viel Durchhaltevermögen und dann viel Spaß mit den Bikes

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## dasLasso (12. November 2009)

..gestern anruf, AM 7 ab freitag zur abholung bereit! statt KW 50, das ist ein wort, 4 wochen früher. gegen 15 bin ich morgen im haus ...


----------



## Max145 (12. November 2009)

Ich bin auch schon raus...

Montag bestellt, heute von der Post abgeholt (XC 7). Erst mal zusammenbauen und dann ab zum testen


----------



## mcmoos (15. November 2009)

so schließ mich mal an. Hab am Freitag XC 9 in schwarz bestellt. Lieferung vorraussichtlich 1 KW, aber vielleicht liegts ja schon untern Christbaum.


----------



## freeridefritz (15. November 2009)

Hi,

kommt man an die Bilder auf der homepage in groß als Wallpaper irgendwie dran ? Möcht wenigstens schonmal ein schönes Wallpaper fürn Bildschrim Hintergrund.

Gruß,
Fritz


----------



## yjogam (15. November 2009)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kommt man an die Bilder auf der homepage in groß als Wallpaper irgendwie dran ? Möcht wenigstens schonmal ein schönes Wallpaper fürn Bildschrim Hintergrund.
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier:
um sich die die Wallpaper der einzelnen räder herunter zu laden muss man eigentlich immer nur 2 sachen abändern.

1. den namen. der sollte jeder selbst heraus finden können
2. die farbe. die muss man im quelltext suchen

Farben:
Sand Blasted Anodized Black -> s-b-a-black
Graphite Grey -> m-grey-metal
Autoscooter Blue Metallic -> a-blue-metal
Smoke Grey -> c-titan
Traffic White -> t-white
raw oder raw silver -> r-silver 

sehr komisch. bei den nerves zeigt er mir immernoch die farbe für anodizes black an. ist das bei euch auch so?

weitere folgen noch

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-alpinist/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

einfach den link kopieren und die 2 sachen abändern

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364148&page=115


----------



## freeridefritz (15. November 2009)

Super,

hat funktioniert, danke sehr !


----------



## cozze (15. November 2009)

das canyon nerve xc 8.0 am freitag bestellt und es wäre am folgenden mittwoch (in österreich!!!) zugestellt worden (wenn der paketdienst nicht auf mein paket vergessen hätte - so erst am donnerstag  erhalten) - inzwischen hat es die ersten 100 km drauf - und es läuft super - vor allem die bremsen sind super!


----------



## M!ke (16. November 2009)

So, reihe mich jetzt auch mal ein. Gerade abgeschossen Canyon Grand Canyon CF 9.0.

Mike


----------



## johnny blaze (16. November 2009)

so..bei mir verlängert sich die Wartezeit (freiwillig)

Bestellung geändert in:

Alpinist, schwarz, L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (17. November 2009)

M!ke schrieb:


> So, reihe mich jetzt auch mal ein. Gerade abgeschossen Canyon Grand Canyon CF 9.0.
> 
> Mike



geplanter Liefertermin KW52 09... Dann steht unterm Baum wenns klappt

Mike


----------



## sugarbiker (17. November 2009)

Bei mir verkürzt sich die Wartezeit

AM8 L schwarz
bestellt 27.10.09
Lieferung in Aussicht gestellt KW50
eben mail erhalten, Bike ist fertig und wird versendet

Übrigens mein zweites Canyon....wieder prompte Lieferung ....


----------



## isy007 (17. November 2009)

Leute! Wollt ihr uns frusten?
Schreibt gefälligst ins Wartezimmer 09!!!


----------



## sugarbiker (17. November 2009)

???????

ist ein 2010er Bike, kann ja nichts dafür wenn es so schnell geht dieses Jahr


----------



## M!ke (17. November 2009)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> ???????
> 
> ist ein 2010er Bike, kann ja nichts dafür wenn es so schnell geht dieses Jahr



dto.   und noch hab ichs ja nicht...


----------



## ChrisPi (17. November 2009)

Oha... dachte auch es handelt sich noch um die 09er Modelle


----------



## isy007 (17. November 2009)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> ???????
> 
> ist ein 2010er Bike, kann ja nichts dafür wenn es so schnell geht dieses Jahr



Ja is doch klar! Aus mir sprach auch nicht Ernst sondern Neid!


----------



## dasLasso (17. November 2009)

.. bei mir natürlich auch 10er AM. neue gabel, dicker dämpfer,lecker!


----------



## gamad (17. November 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch Platz für ein paar Wochen im Wartezimmer nehmen, aber die von Canyon sind derart schnell. Habe vor einer Woche ein neues Torque bestellt und laut UPS ist der Feuerstuhl übermorgen bei mir in Zürich! Das ist HAMMER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (17. November 2009)

was denn für ein torque? ich geh ma von einem es 8/9 oder von frx 9/9ltd


----------



## homerman16 (17. November 2009)

Ich leg mir des dropzone bald zu


----------



## yjogam (17. November 2009)

Ups...!!!

Langsam kriege ich Angst..., wenn es weiter so schnell geht.

Ich hoffe, dass bei meinem bestellten Alpinist doch den Termin eingehalten wird und dass Canyon überpünktlich wird...

Bloß nicht früher, sonst wüsste ich nicht woher so schnell die Teuros!


----------



## Gades (17. November 2009)

da hab ich eine lösung für dich. wenns zu früh ist, sag canyon einfach, dass ich das alpinist (grau) in L bekomme^^


----------



## yjogam (17. November 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> da hab ich eine lösung für dich. wenns zu früh ist, sag canyon einfach, dass ich das alpinist (grau) in L bekomme^^



Hmmmm...

Es lässt sich hier leider nicht handeln, nicht weil ich nicht möchte, sondern weil die Rahmengröße nicht passt. Ich habe S!

Ich überlege gerade... Wenn ich auf den Winterurlaub verzichte und ein paar Nebenjobs annehme, dann könnte es hinhauen, wenn es in Februar frühzeitig ankommen sollte.

Die Lösung von Dir wäre es: Hast Du einen Nebenjob für mich???


----------



## resoling (17. November 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> was denn für ein torque? ich geh ma von einem es 8/9 oder von frx 9/9ltd



... ich bin auf die Antwort gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yjogam (17. November 2009)

Wenn es sich um ein 2010er Model handelt, dann kann es nur das ES 8 sein, oder???


----------



## resoling (17. November 2009)

... ja im Outlet sind ja noch einige vorhanden.


----------



## gamad (18. November 2009)

Ja , es ist das Torque ES 8.0. Geiles Teil. Nur noch 24 Stunden........


----------



## sugarbiker (18. November 2009)

auch wenn ich nerve.................
das ging noch schneller wie 2005/06

2010 Nerve AM 8 schwarz in L steht zu Hause im bikeguard.

Bin hiermit raus


----------



## ChrisPi (19. November 2009)

Das geht ja wirklich verdammt schnell.
@sugarbiker: welcher Liefertermin wurde dir bei der Bestellung genannt?


----------



## sugarbiker (19. November 2009)

KW 50

das Rad ist der Hammer ...........


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. November 2009)

ich setz mich dann auch mal dazu 
Torque Vertride wirds geben, werd es nur ein wenig aufrüsten:
-KindShock i950
-Muddy Mary FR TC 2.35
-Shaman Enduro
-Syntace Superforce, 60mm


----------



## unchained (19. November 2009)

Bei mir wirds bald das Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL


----------



## worldjumper (19. November 2009)

Also Leute,

der HAMMER! Habe am Sonntag (15.11.) bestellt und habe Montag (16.) die Auftragsbestätigung mit Liefertermin für KW 49 bekommen. War am Mittwoch (18.) auffer Arbeit als der Postbote klingelte und mir mein Nerve AM 7.0 überreichte!!!!!!! Super schnell! Und 1a Qualität  musste dann früher weg von der Arebite, um noch eine Runde zu drehen 

Ein dickes Lob an Canyon! 

grüße arne


----------



## Strider (20. November 2009)

AM 9.0HS in Orange Termin ist die KW4 aber da ich ein rad habe ists mir ziemlich egal obs ein paar wochen früher oder später kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamad (20. November 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich aus em Wartezimmer. Nach nur 10 Tagen ist mein neues Torque ES gestern geliefert worden und das inkl. Schweizer Zoll usw.! HAMMER! So schnell hätte nicht mal mein Händler ein Wunschbike auftreiben können....

Und jetzt ab auf die Trails....


----------



## _mike_ (20. November 2009)

Die Lieferzeit vom Playzone wurde von KW14 auf KW17 verschoben....geht ja schon gut los


----------



## Pan Tau (20. November 2009)

Moin,

ich habe mein Grand Canyon AL 8.0 (Rahmenhöhe S / Farbe Sand Blasted Anodized Black) am 04.11.2009 online bestellt. Am 05.11.2009 habe ich die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen - geplantes Lieferdatum: KW1/2010 

Ungeduldig wartend,
Pan Tau


----------



## nismo2002 (21. November 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeit vom Playzone wurde von KW14 auf KW17 verschoben....geht ja schon gut los



Habe ein Bike, um die Saison zu starten, aber hoffentlich bleibt es beim Alpinisten bei der KW17!!!
Habe nämlich in KW17 Geburtstag 

(hoffentlich liest das Canyon )


----------



## raha (21. November 2009)

Hallo,

da ihr ja alle eure neuen 2010 Bikes erwartet, könnte ich euch helfen, wenn ihr dann ein schwarzes ES in Größe M in gute Hände abgeben müsst 

Gerne lese ich eure PM.

Gruß,
 Rainer


----------



## yjogam (23. November 2009)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> so..bei mir verlängert sich die Wartezeit (freiwillig)
> 
> Bestellung geändert in:
> 
> Alpinist, schwarz, L



Hallo Johnny,

darf ich fragen, was dich so umgestimmt hat?
Ich würde es gern wissen, da es bei mir zur Zeit anders rum aussieht: ich überlege gerade auf Nerve AM (evtl. die 8) zu wechseln. Bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass bei Bergtouren von über 90 Km/day doch die AM die bessere Wahl wäre.

Danke im voraus,
yjogam


----------



## johnny blaze (24. November 2009)

hey!

also im grunde genommen ist es Geschmackssache.

Für die meisten Einsatzbereiche reicht das AM auf jeden Fall.

Das torque gefällt mir letztendlich besser und habe mich entschieden mehr in das neue bike zu investieren.

Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich für die meisten Einsatzgebiete genügend Reserven habe. 
Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass das torque auch auf längeren Touren ne gute Figur macht.

Der entscheidende Faktor ist halt immer noch der Fahrer (5 Mark ins Phrasenschwein)


----------



## yjogam (24. November 2009)

Ja, das denke ich auch!

Es sieht auch ziemlich "tourig" aus.Es ist sicher nicht _das_ _idealste_ Fahrrad für den Einsatz, aufgrund des Gewichtes, aber durchaus fähig. Das ein Kilo Übergewicht im Vergleich zu AM 8 sollte auch
nicht die große Geiger spielen. Es geht auch nicht immer um die Leistung, sondern viel mehr um den Spaß. Und unter diesen Aspekt werde ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Alpinist viel mehr Möglichkeiten offen haben.

Gruß,
yjogam


----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

8er AM gestern geordert, hoffe es bleibt bei KW 50.
Gibts zum AM Erfahrungen, was die Zeit angeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (24. November 2009)

geht sehr schnell. teilweise sogar schon vor dem genannten termin. die meisten am räder sind auch als expressbike zu haben


----------



## Barney_1 (24. November 2009)

Tach zusammen,
da ich das erste mal ein Canyon bestelle, in diesem Fall das Alpinist 8.0, wundere ich mich ein bischen über die Abwicklung.
Bei der Bestellung wurde mir der Liefertermin wie auch auf der Homepage mit KW 17 2010 bescheinigt.
Dort ist unter Zahlungsbedingungen folgendes vermerkt :

Vorauskasse:
Ist Ihr Rad innerhalb der kommenden drei Wochen lieferbar, erhalten Sie kurze Zeit nach der automatisch generierten Bestellbestätigung eine Vorauszahlungsrechnung. Um einen reibungslosen Ablauf zu gewährleisten, bitten wir Sie, die Überweisung mindestens sieben Werktage vor dem avisierten Liefertermin mit Angabe Ihrer Kunden- und Auftragsnummer zu veranlassen. Nachdem Ihre Zahlung auf unserem Konto eingegangen ist, schicken wir Ihnen Ihre Bestellung umgehend zu. Sollten Sie sich für ein Rad entschieden haben, dessen Liefertermin bei mehr als 3 Wochen liegt, erhalten Sie direkt im Anschluss an Ihre Bestellung eine Bestellbestätigung und rund drei Wochen vor dem Auslieferungstermin eine gesonderte Vorauszahlungsrechnung. Gehen Sie nach Erhalt der Rechnung bitte wie oben beschrieben vor. 

Jetzt habe ich aber heute bereits eine mail bekommen in der ich aufgefordert werde das Rad jetzt schon zu bezahlen 
 Ich finde Vorrauskasse ein halbes Jahr vor Liefertermin doch etwas früh.
Hat da eventuell jemand Erfahrung was das soll ? Oder hat sich am Liefertermin was geändert? Auf der Homepage steht nichts neues

Hab da auch schon eine mail hingeschickt, mal sehen was das soll.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## yjogam (24. November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich denke, dass es eher 3 Wochen vor Lieferung gemeint ist. Da sollte die Überweisung erfolgen.


----------



## Bike_Hias (24. November 2009)

So, ich nehm dann auch mal Platz.
Und ich glaube ich werd auch noch ne Zeit hier bleiben...
Dass auch immer die Bikes, die am meisten Spass machen, am längsten dauern müssen... na na na...
Wann is eigentlich KW17 bis mein Playzone zum spielen kommt???
Wie wäre es wenn bis dahin jemand ein Bier ausgibt? Um uns ein bisschen die Wartezeit zu versüßen! Wäre doch ne super Aktion von Canyon!


----------



## isy007 (24. November 2009)

Ja genau, dann könnte Canyon nebenbei noch den kompletten Regenwald retten!


----------



## biesa (25. November 2009)

Dienstag die Bestätigungs Email für die Bestellung bekommen, heute schon ne Mail von wegen Ihr Bike ist fertig, ein Mitarbeiter wird sich telefonisch wegen einem Abholtermin melden.

Oh mann ich hoff ich habs schon am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (25. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Dienstag die Bestätigungs Email für die Bestellung bekommen, heute schon ne Mail von wegen Ihr Bike ist fertig, ein Mitarbeiter wird sich telefonisch wegen einem Abholtermin melden.
> 
> Oh mann ich hoff ich habs schon am WE




Termin für Samstag


----------



## Scottbiker68 (26. November 2009)

ich wundere mich langsam darüber, dass es noch immer Leute gibt, die bei Canyon bestellen. Man liest hier im Forum ja schon fast jede Woche darüber, wie stümperhaft dort die Organisation geführt wird. Selbst die "Tour" berichtete vor kurzem darüber.

So gut kann ein Canyon gar nicht sein (ist es auch net), dass man sich diesen Ärger aufhalst.
Ein Händler aus Bochholt agiert da wesentlich Kundenfreundlicher.Da hört man kaum klagen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2009)

gääääääähhhhhhhhn


----------



## mas7erchief (26. November 2009)

Also ich kann aus meiner Sicht bisher nichts von stümperhafter Organisation oder mangelndem service erkennen.

Habe mein Rad ohne Probleme innerhalb einer Woche erhalten.
Als mir aufgefallen ist das der Gutschein für die Inspektion fehlt habe ich diesen nach einem kurzen Anruf innerhalb 2 Tage im Briefkasten gehabt.

Dann hat meine Sattelklemme den Geist aufgegeben und ich habe am Dienstag angerufen und danach eine e-mail mit 2 bildern an Canyon geschickt und die neue wurde dann gestern schon an DHL übergeben.

Also ich bin von meiner Seite aus zufrieden.


----------



## bikepassionalb (26. November 2009)

Habe heute mein erstes Canyon,  ein Nerve MR bestellt.
Mal schauen wanns kommt.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (26. November 2009)

Denke so in der KW 23 2010......


----------



## yjogam (26. November 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> ich wundere mich langsam darüber, dass es noch immer Leute gibt, die bei Canyon bestellen. Man liest hier im Forum ja schon fast jede Woche darüber, wie stümperhaft dort die Organisation geführt wird. Selbst die "Tour" berichtete vor kurzem darüber.
> 
> So gut kann ein Canyon gar nicht sein (ist es auch net), dass man sich diesen Ärger aufhalst.
> Ein Händler aus Bochholt agiert da wesentlich Kundenfreundlicher.Da hört man kaum klagen.



Und auch wenn es so wäre, wenn das, was auf den Teller kommt, in der Lage ist, mich zu bezaubern, verzeihe ich jede unregelmässige Service.

Ausserdem gibt es noch Einstellungen wie  _*Kundentreue*_ und *Toleranz*.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (26. November 2009)

Ähm...bezaubern tut ein Canyonrad sicher kaum.
Na ja...und Toleranz..wie weit soll die gehen ?Das ich monatelang auf ein 08/15 Rad warte ? Und auf Service verzichten weil mich die "Marke" verzaubert? Was isn das fürn Stuss.....
Fahre übrigens selbst ein Canyon..unter anderem.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2009)

spar dir doch deine auslassungen hier! dein kommentar zu dem liefertermin weiter oben ist völlig unbegründet! ansonsten finde dich halt damit ab, dass es auch zufriedene canyon-kunden gibt...
zwei räder, schnelle lieferung, bisher 4 servicefälle (gewährleistungsfälle von anbauteilen), alle ohne beanstandung. 
also hör auf mit deiner stigmatisierung und verallgemeinerung hier! ich kann's nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Strider (26. November 2009)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yjogam (26. November 2009)

Wie schon oben angedeutet, alles nur eine Sache der persönlichen Einstellungen. Die Einen können damit leben, die Anderen nicht.
Es tut mir echt Leid, dass es bei Dir Einiges schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## ChrisPi (26. November 2009)

Strider schrieb:


> Don't feed the troll!



 

Solche Hampelmänner versauen nur den Thread


----------



## Scottbiker68 (26. November 2009)

Zuviel Mettwurst ist nicht gut....klarer Fall !

ChrisPi.....
*Laber Rhabarber.....*


Mahlzeit.


----------



## Tom Servo (28. November 2009)

Auf den Fotos hat das Torque Alpinist 203er Scheiben vorne und hinten, in den Specs steht für hinten aber 185. Was ist es nun?


----------



## biesa (28. November 2009)

Hab mein Nerve 8.0 Heute abgeholt. Montag bestellt, Samstag abgeholt BÄM


----------



## T!ll (28. November 2009)

Und wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## biesa (28. November 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Bilder?



Immer mit der Ruhe 

Ein provisorisches Bild mal vorab, Bike wird grad fertig gemacht für die erste Tour Morgen, Ergons, Tacho, Pedale & Tasche:


----------



## sugarbiker (29. November 2009)

100 km bzw. 2600 hm altes 2010er AM8

Änderung gegnüber Serie:
Syntace Griffe
CB Joplin R Sattelstütze
Pfälzer Schlamm......


----------



## Didjah (2. Dezember 2009)

Guden Tach, is aufm Sofa noch en Platz frei?
Habt ihr zufällig noch en Pilz übrig?

Ich gesell mich ma zu euch- bis KW 15...
Bike: Nerve AM 6.0 in pure orange
Bestellt am 24.11.

Hab kein problem mit dem lieferthermin- bis dorthin is das wetter bestimmt wieder super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (2. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr habt noch ein Platz für mich.
Versuche mich im mit dem anschauen des Objektes der begierde ab zu lenken. Es funktioniert nur nicht immer .
Hoffe es kommt noch dieses Jahr, rechtzeitig zur "Jahresabschlussfahrt" vom Brocken (Querfeldein, durch nicht allzu tiefen Schnee)
Objekt der begierde wurde am 9.11. bestellt *FRX 9.0 / 2010er*

*Grüße alle Leidensgenossen.*


----------



## Newmi (6. Dezember 2009)

So, ich nehm auch wiedermal im Wartezimmer nen Stuhl!!
Scheiß auf die Wirtschaftskrise!! 
Dropzone (L) in Smoke Grey !!


----------



## Deleted 94818 (6. Dezember 2009)

hab mir das torque es 9.0 bestellt .... da expressbike dauerts hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange und ist bis spätestens weihnachten da  sonst muss ich glaub ich ausflippen


----------



## cypoman (7. Dezember 2009)

Die haben ein Dropzone in M Smoke Grey im Showroom !!! 

Ich fahr da nächste Woche mal hin um es mir mal in Live anzuschauen !!!
( vieleicht kann mann ja ein paar schöne Livefotos machen )

Kann es kaum noch erwarten bis es endlich kommt ... KW 16 ist halt schon noch ne schöne Zeit.


----------



## mcmoos (7. Dezember 2009)

Scheint jetzt geht es doch schneller als angekündigt. Mein XC 9 vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin 1 KW ist bereits als Expressbike verfügbar. Denke es wird bis spätestens nächste Woche da sein.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (7. Dezember 2009)

juhu mein Torque ES 9.0 ist schon bei der Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (8. Dezember 2009)

Verzieh mich jetzt ins Wartezimmer 2009 
Brauch glaub nicht sagen warum^^


----------



## beckeru (10. Dezember 2009)

cypoman schrieb:


> Die haben ein Dropzone in M Smoke Grey im Showroom !!!
> 
> Ich fahr da nächste Woche mal hin um es mir mal in Live anzuschauen !!!
> ( vieleicht kann mann ja ein paar schöne Livefotos machen )
> ...


 
Hallo, ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und bin das Dropzone und das Vertride probe gefahren. Heiße Teile! Super, was die Gabeln und er Hinterbau ab kann.
Jetzt freue ich mich nochmehr auf mein Alpinist (Größe M in Grau).

Gruß

Uli


----------



## resoling (10. Dezember 2009)

beckeru schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und bin das Dropzone und das Vertride probe gefahren. Heiße Teile! Super, was die Gabeln und er Hinterbau ab kann.
> Jetzt freue ich mich nochmehr auf mein Alpinist (Größe M in Grau).
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

...wo sind die Fotos?


----------



## Newmi (10. Dezember 2009)

Eben, Fooootoooos!!


----------



## beckeru (10. Dezember 2009)

Newmi schrieb:


> Eben, Fooootoooos!!


 

sorry, war zu deppert, ne Kamera mitzunehmen...


----------



## Newmi (10. Dezember 2009)

beckeru schrieb:


> sorry, war zu deppert, ne Kamera mitzunehmen...



Schande über Dich und Deine Nachkommen!!
Für die nächsten 3 Tage!!


----------



## gabelfox (12. Dezember 2009)

Schön, das anscheinend so viele blitzschnell ihr 2010er Rad bekommen haben.

AM6, bestellt Ende Oktober, LT 50KW. Bis heute leider keine Mail, kein Anruf, kein Rad


----------



## Mudge (12. Dezember 2009)

Torque Vertride 9.0 in L

Kanns zwar noch nich bezahln, aber das wird schon bis KW 16  

Neu drauf kommt:

2ma Muddy Mary FR 2.35
Schaltbare Kettenführung
Vorerst noch meine Shimano PD-M647


----------



## ohschda (13. Dezember 2009)

Geht doch, gerade bestellt Torque ES9.0 in Weiß Größe M. Hoffe aber nicht dass ich lange bei euch im Wartezimmer verweilen muss. Ist ja als Expressbike verfügbar. War gestern dort und habe das ES9.0, ES8.0 und Vertride probe gefahren. Alles richtig coole Bikes. Zum ES9.0 hat es mich getrieben weil ich gestern das erste Mal Hammerschmidt fahren durfte, ich Fan von Sram bin und das Alpinist erst im Mai verfügbar ist und das ist mir viellllllll zu spät.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## ChrisPi (13. Dezember 2009)

Würd ich mir an deiner Stelle aber gut überlegen.Im Winter kann man sowieso nicht die besten Trails fahren u. bis alles schneefrei ist wirds meist April,im Hochgebirge dauerts noch länger.Bis dahin wird das Vertride sicher lieferbar sein und daran hast du dann jahrelang Spaß,da kommts doch auf ein paar Wochen mehr o. weniger nicht an. Wenn du aber 18cm Federweg nicht unbedingt brauchst dann reicht das ES auch locker u. HS ist auch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (13. Dezember 2009)

So lieber Ohschda,
ich hab grad auch bestellt. Es wird ein Trailflow in schwarz! Das Vertride vom Samstag war echt der Hammer, aber dann doch ein wenig überdimensioniert. Ich denk mit dem ES9.0 hast genau das richtige gemacht! Die Hammerschmidt ist halt schon sehr fein. SO knackig hab ich auch in meinem Leben noch nicht geschaltet! Das ES9.0 ist ja so zu sagen ein Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt

Ich freu mich schon auf das Teil! Wenn Deins zum Wochenende kommt, können wir gleich ne Runde drehen!

Grüße


----------



## leeresblatt (13. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Das ES9.0 ist ja so zu sagen ein Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt



Wieso, hat der Alpinist noch den alten Rahmen?


----------



## ohschda (13. Dezember 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Wieso, hat der Alpinist noch den alten Rahmen?


 
Nein, hat schon den neuen Rahmen. Von der Ausstattung meint der Herr Wigger ist es sozusagen das "Selbe" ungefähr.

War doch ne nette Reise die wir gestern unternommen haben Herr Wigger. Hat aber auch immerhin 5400 gekostet
Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und können nächstes WE nochmal auf Reisen gehen. Ich würd mich freuen


----------



## whigger (14. Dezember 2009)

ohschda schrieb:


> Nein, hat schon den neuen Rahmen. Von der Ausstattung meint der Herr Wigger ist es sozusagen das "Selbe" ungefähr.
> 
> War doch ne nette Reise die wir gestern unternommen haben Herr Wigger. Hat aber auch immerhin 5400 gekostet
> Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und können nächstes WE nochmal auf Reisen gehen. Ich würd mich freuen



Mit Dir mach ich keine Reise mehr, das wird immer so teuer

Aber vielleicht ist mir ja langweilig, dann komm ich natürlich mit!


----------



## cypoman (14. Dezember 2009)

HOHOHO, 
iss ja Fast wie Weihnachten ... Komme gerade aus Koblenz und habe mir mal mein bestelltes Dropzone in Original angeschaut ... Hammer  !!!  Sieht in echt noch besser aus. Die Fetten und verschieden Formen der Rohre kommen auf der HP nicht mal annährend an das Original ran.

Jetzt kommt die Frage ... Fotos ... habe natürlich vor aller Aufregung de Apparat Zuhaus liegen lassen !!! 

Versteh eh nicht, warum Canyon nicht mal mehr Originalbilder der Bikes mit Details auf die Homepage stellt ???
Die Bikes kommen in Orignial noch 1000 mal besser rüber als auf  der HP zu sehenden Seitenansicht. ( War bei meinem Canyon Renner genau so ).

Kann Euch nur Raten, wenn Ihr nicht all zu weit von Koblenz entfernt wohnt da mal hinzufahren ... nicht nur die Bikes sondern auch der Showroom ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Jetzt wird das warten bis KW 16 noch schrecklicher 

Hab ja zu Glück noch mein neues Stumpi, das mir das warten nicht all zu schwer fallen lässt


----------



## ohschda (14. Dezember 2009)

cypoman schrieb:


> Kann Euch nur Raten, wenn Ihr nicht all zu weit von Koblenz entfernt wohnt da mal hinzufahren ... nicht nur die Bikes sondern auch der Showroom ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.


 
Da kann ich wohl bedenkenlos zu 100% zustimmen. Einen schönen Samstagsausflug ist es immer wert.


----------



## homerkills (14. Dezember 2009)

ohschda schrieb:


> Da kann ich wohl bedenkenlos zu 100% zustimmen. Einen schönen Samstagsausflug ist es immer wert.



es gibt keinen schlechteren zeitpunkt um ein bike mal genauer..mit viel zeit..unter die lupe zu nehmen.samstags im bikeladen..nich mit mir


----------



## ohschda (14. Dezember 2009)

homerkills schrieb:


> es gibt keinen schlechteren zeitpunkt um ein bike mal genauer..mit viel zeit..unter die lupe zu nehmen.samstags im bikeladen..nich mit mir


Hab halt an die Berufstätigen gedacht. Außerdem waren wir am Samstag dort. mehr Verkäufer als Kunden. Hatten 1,5Std Zeit in dauerhafter Begleitung Räder zu testen und zu fachsimpeln. War echt nicht viel los, allerdings waren wir auch 20min nach Eröffnung morgens schon dort. Und um elf wieder auf dem Heimweg. Nachmittag kann ich nicht beurteilen. Denk halt es liegt an der Jahreszeit.


----------



## yjogam (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebe CANYONEROS,

ich verabschiede mich von Wartezimmer, da ich vor einer Woche das Alpinist abbestellt habe und, auch wenn ihr es mir nicht glaubt, ohne Reue! 

Ohne das Ding probe zu fahren, kommt nicht im Frage.
Ich habe die 2 Torques in Showraum gesehen und wurde sprachlos über die Proportionen - ziemlich lang, extrem lang, fast nur lang - Ausserdem recht maskulin mit einem massiven Hintern, von dem ich nur die schlimmste Befürchtung bekam,  nicht locker, graziös und elegant über die Berge fahren zu können .
Mit meinem 161 cm und 58 Kg brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen, dass Probe fahren auf Gr. M gar keinen Sinn machte. Ich hätte nur falsche Eindrücke bekommen und das wollte ich mir sparen.
Vielleicht wirkt das Alpinist auf mich in Gr. S anders. Vielleicht, wenn es so schön légère wie auf der HP rüberkommt, traue ich mich es überhaupt zu fahren.

Sollte es nicht so sein, dann möchte heute noch die Anregung starten:
Bitte, CANYON, nächstes Jahr die Torquemodellen in XS! 

Sonst lasse ich mir Zeit für meine endgültige Wahl.
Ich habe riesige Spaß mit meinem GC AL, sein Potential ist noch nicht erschöpft und mal sehen, wie weit ich in meiner Entwicklung damit komme.

Schöne Grüsse und viel, viel herzlichen Dank für Eure Beratung!

yjogam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (15. Dezember 2009)

> Liebe CANYONEROS,


Hi CANYONEROS und speziell die NERVEnsägen unter Euch 

Mein AM8.0 vorgestern am So bestellt, heute Tracking Nr. erhalten, werde also max. 2 Tage unter Euch im Wartezimmer mit Vorfreude warten  

Viele Grüße,

Chris


----------



## ohschda (15. Dezember 2009)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hi CANYONEROS und speziell die NERVEnsägen unter Euch
> 
> Mein AM8.0 vorgestern am So bestellt, heute Tracking Nr. erhalten, werde also max. 2 Tage unter Euch im Wartezimmer mit Vorfreude warten
> 
> ...


 
Schön für dich. Aber wenn ich so was lese bekomme ich Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## whigger (15. Dezember 2009)

ohschda schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Aber wenn ich so was lese bekomme ich Tränen in den Augen.



Nicht weinen Dicker, vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und musst die nächsten drei Wochen arbeiten, dann hast Du gar keine Zeit um traurig zu sein

Ist aber schon kacke, wenn die sagen "sofort lieferbar" und dann wird es KW53. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Jahr nur 52 Wochen hat


----------



## gabelfox (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Canyon letzte Woche Freitag angerufen, ob ich mein Rad (LT 50.KW) Montag oder Dienstag (KW.51) abholen könnte, da ich gerade in der Nähe bin. Nein, wäre erst Ende dieser Woche (KW.51) fertig. Gestern (Montag) haben sie das Rad per Versand verschickt  
Ist schön, aber verstehen muss ich das nicht, oder?


----------



## homerkills (16. Dezember 2009)

gabelfox schrieb:


> Ich habe Canyon letzte Woche Freitag angerufen, ob ich mein Rad (LT 50.KW) Montag oder Dienstag (KW.51) abholen könnte, da ich gerade in der Nähe bin. Nein, wäre erst Ende dieser Woche (KW.51) fertig. Gestern (Montag) haben sie das Rad per Versand verschickt
> Ist schön, aber verstehen muss ich das nicht, oder?



oftmals weiß bei denen die linke hand nicht was die rechte gerade macht...nicht wundern...einfach freuen das es bald da ist


----------



## JulianGER (16. Dezember 2009)

hab mir Montag mein Grand Canynon AL 8.0 bestellt (in L)., gestern Geld überwiesen, heute die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es da ist. Hoffentlich kommt's jetzt noch vor Weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (16. Dezember 2009)

JulianGER schrieb:


> hab mir Montag mein Grand Canynon AL 8.0 bestellt (in L)., gestern Geld überwiesen, heute die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es da ist. Hoffentlich kommt's jetzt noch vor Weihnachten...


 Hab heute mit denen Telefoniert, ob es vielleicht bis Samstag klappen könnte, da ich da in der Nähe von Koblenz bin und somit 400km Autofahren sparen würde. Der Telefonjoker meinte er ruft zurück. Ca. 2Stunden später hat er dann angerufen und gemeint es würde sehr sehr gut aussehen dass es klappen könnte. Soll mich aber Freitag morgen nochmal melden da kann man es dann sicher sagen. Würde mich freuen, glauben tu ich es aber erst wenn ich drauf sitze. Bisher aber wie auch schon im Sommer ein sehr netter Umgang, kann keine der negativen Äußerungen bisher bestätigen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Warten wir mal bis Samstag...


----------



## querbeet_CH (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich schau ach kurz mal rein

Hab mir Mitte November das AM 7.0 in acid green geordert. Vor 3 Wochen entdeckte ich per Zufall dasselbe Bike im Outlet, halt Modell 09, aber auch acid green und erst noch 300 Euro günstiger. Musst ich natürlich gleich zuschlage.....auf die 150er Talas verzichte ich gerne...140mm tuns längstens. 
Hab auch gleich das Geld überwiesen und warte nun seit bald 2 Wochen auf das Bereitstellen des Bikes......hmmm dachte es geht schneller, wenns ausem Outlet kommt. Müsste ja schon fertig im Lager stehen......oder ist diese Wartefrist normal??

Freu mich auf jeden Fall aufs Bike......fehlen noch die Spikes für die schneebedeckten Trails in meiner Gegend


----------



## ohschda (16. Dezember 2009)

querbeet_CH schrieb:


> Ich schau ach kurz mal rein
> 
> Hab mir Mitte November das AM 7.0 in acid green geordert. Vor 3 Wochen entdeckte ich per Zufall dasselbe Bike im Outlet, halt Modell 09, aber auch acid green und erst noch 300 Euro günstiger. Musst ich natürlich gleich zuschlage.....auf die 150er Talas verzichte ich gerne...140mm tuns längstens.
> Hab auch gleich das Geld überwiesen und warte nun seit bald 2 Wochen auf das Bereitstellen des Bikes......hmmm dachte es geht schneller, wenns ausem Outlet kommt. Müsste ja schon fertig im Lager stehen......oder ist diese Wartefrist normal??
> ...


 Hab heute morgen erzählt bekommen, die werden aus einem Aussenlager geholt, montiert und kurz Probe gefahren. Denke deshalb schon dass 1-2Wochen auch bei sofort verfügbaren Modellen normal ist, die warten ja nicht bis du anrufst, sind ja mehrere die dort bestellen. Weiß aber halt auch nicht wie viele Leute dort montieren. Hoffe mehr als 2.


----------



## querbeet_CH (16. Dezember 2009)

Ok, danke für die Info
Mir ist es auch lieber, wenn sie das Ganze zuerst richtig zusammenschrauben und auch testfahren....ohne zu stressen. Dafür warte ich gern ein paar Tage länger. Wahrscheinlich brauchen sie wegen dem Montieren des Coast Klebers eine Woche länger....wer weiss


----------



## yjogam (17. Dezember 2009)

Newmi schrieb:


> Eben, Fooootoooos!!



Hallo,

war heute morgen dort mein Rad abzuholen und nebenbei habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Es war sehr dunkel und eng in dieser Ecke, und hatte kein Weitwinkel bei mir (hätte es sowieso von Licht her nicht geschafft).
Ich bitte schon mal um Entschuldigung wegen der schlechte Qualität der Bilder.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Dezember 2009)

ich dachte du hast es abbestellt?!?


----------



## yjogam (17. Dezember 2009)

Weitere Bilder


----------



## yjogam (17. Dezember 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich dachte du hast es abbestellt?!?



Ja, ja... Habe ich auch.

Mit abholen meinte mein GC AL. Es war bei der Inspektion.
Es hatte genau 8 Tage gedauert.
Super Service! Bin sehr zufrieden.

LG,
yjogam


----------



## litefreak (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## resoling (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke, schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (20. Dezember 2009)

So liebe Leute, Rad am Samstag abgeholt, also von Bestellung bis Abholung nur 6 Tage. TipTop, leider zu kalt zum austesten.
Verabschiede mich also aus eurem schönen Wartezimmer

Mfg


----------



## Chris_Tox (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi !

Meins war 3 Tage nach Bestellung da.
Einziger Mangel: Nobby Nix hintern verkehrt herum montiert. Nicht der Rede wert...



> leider zu kalt zum austesten.



Hab ich auch erst gedacht, meine Grenze lag immer bei -5°C. Doch der Drang zum Testen des neuen Bikes hat mich gestern bei -14°C für 2 Stunden auf die Trals rausgelockt  Hat sich gelohnt !

Grüße !


----------



## JulianGER (21. Dezember 2009)

JulianGER schrieb:


> hab mir Montag mein Grand Canynon AL 8.0 bestellt (in L)., gestern Geld überwiesen, heute die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es da ist. Hoffentlich kommt's jetzt noch vor Weihnachten...


So, heute haben sie es losgeschickt, sollte also noch vor Weihnachten kommen. Also steht dem Weihnachtsessen-wieder-runter-Trainiere am 1. und 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag nichts im Wege.


----------



## ohschda (21. Dezember 2009)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hab ich auch erst gedacht, meine Grenze lag immer bei -5°C. Doch der Drang zum Testen des neuen Bikes hat mich gestern bei -14°C für 2 Stunden auf die Trals rausgelockt  Hat sich gelohnt !


 
Wäre auch noch gefahren, möchte mich aber nicht noch erkälten da ich am 2.Weihnachtsfeiertag für drei Wochen nach Vietnam flieg zum Tauchen und da wär ne Erkältung megak***e

Normalerweise gilt für jedes Wetter gibt es Kleidung. Ob der Reifen bei mir richtig drauf ist hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Wäre mir eh nicht oder erst spät aufgefallen. Bin nämlich absoluter Profi......

....nicht!


----------



## Strider (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei einigen Bikes scheint die erste Lieferung schon ausverkauft zu sein. Da steht auf der Hompepage keine Termin mehr angegeben


----------



## steveo282 (22. Dezember 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Weitere Bilder


sind die torques 2010 jetzt im showroom fahrbereit?


----------



## yjogam (22. Dezember 2009)

steveo282 schrieb:


> sind die torques 2010 jetzt im showroom fahrbereit?



Hi,

Ja, man kann sie alle fahren.


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Dezember 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja, man kann sie alle fahren.



laut Verfügbarkeitsliste von canyon_verkauf nur:

Torque 9.0 "Vertride" M black
Torque 8.0 "Dropzone" M smoke grey

oder ist die nicht mehr aktuell?

Würde gerne den Alpinist in M und L probefahren.


----------



## yjogam (22. Dezember 2009)

Oh Sorry,

dachte die Frage bezieht sich auf die schon aufgestellten Torques.

Der Mitarbeiter könnte mir auch keine Auskunft geben, wann der Rest der Torques kommen.

Also, abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (22. Dezember 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> laut Verfügbarkeitsliste von canyon_verkauf nur:
> 
> Torque 9.0 "Vertride" M black
> Torque 8.0 "Dropzone" M smoke grey
> ...


ja so hab ich es auch bestätigt bekommen..wo findet man diese Verfügbarkeitsliste?


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Dezember 2009)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ja so hab ich es auch bestätigt bekommen..wo findet man diese Verfügbarkeitsliste?



hier, musst für die aktuellste Liste runter scrollen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434106


----------



## yjogam (22. Dezember 2009)

WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN FRÖHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN UND SCHÖNES FEST!

Damit hier in Wartezimmer nicht so langweilig wird, habe so was gefunden.

Man kann es nur noch BESSER MACHEN und wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es demnächst ein Canyon in Miniformat!
An Euch allen lieben Gruss!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/


----------



## jazznova (22. Dezember 2009)

So ich mach mich auch mal hier breit, hab eben ein Nerve XC 9.0 & 7.0 W bestellt.
Abholtermin soll KW02 sein, schaun wir mal 
Euch allen ein Frohes Fest !


----------



## homerkills (22. Dezember 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN FRÖHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN UND SCHÖNES FEST!
> 
> Damit hier in Wartezimmer nicht so langweilig wird, habe so was gefunden.
> 
> ...



video des jahres!!!...selten sooo gelacht


----------



## feardorcha (23. Dezember 2009)

Habe letzte Woche Freitag mein Nerve MR 8.0 abgeholt.
Voraussichtlicher Übergabe-Termin war KW 3 (2010).
Nun ist es einen ganzen Monat früher fertig gewesen und alles ist TIP TOP aufgebaut.

Ich bin vollends zufrieden und erfreue mich eines wirklich tollen Rades.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen, damit ich die Jungfernfahrt unternehmen kann.
Zudem kann ich jedem, der die Möglichkeit hat, einen Besuch in Koblenz empfehlen.
Ein wirklich imposanter Laden mit allerlei Schmankerln - gerade was die Prototypen und die Fertigungsmodelle angeht.

Bisher bin ich von Canyon absolut überzeugt. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt mit dem heißen Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianGER (23. Dezember 2009)

JulianGER schrieb:


> So, heute haben sie es losgeschickt, sollte also noch vor Weihnachten kommen. Also steht dem Weihnachtsessen-wieder-runter-Trainiere am 1. und 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag nichts im Wege.


und heute ist es angekommen, nachdem ich erst die befürchtung hatte, dass das paket im schnee stecken bleibt


----------



## isy007 (23. Dezember 2009)

An die FRX LTD Wartenden:

Ich habe mir soeben die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige auf der Canyon Seite  angesehen. Und siehe da, es ist nichts mehr von KW 11 zu lesen.
Nun wird SOFORT (bzw. KW 1 bei S) angegeben. 
Außerdem ist es als Expressbike gelistet!

Hat jemand schon Nachricht bekommen? Ich kanns kaum glauben, dieses Jahr ist am 23. Bescherung!


----------



## acardipane (23. Dezember 2009)

Ia habe ich auch grade gemerkt, wäre super. Sagt Bescheid wenn einer mehr weiss...

MFG Charel


----------



## Tom Servo (28. Dezember 2009)

Torque Trailflow bestellt. Hoffentlich kommt's früher als KW 17.


----------



## querbeet_CH (28. Dezember 2009)

27.11.2009: Bike bestellt im Outlet
15.12.2009: Nachfrage bei Canyon. Canyon sagte, das Bike wäre in den kommenden Tagen bei mir.
28.12.2009: Noch immer keine Versandsbestätigung

.......hmmm, dachte wirklich, Outlet-Bikes werden schneller geliefert.


----------



## Tom Servo (28. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm, hab eben die Bestätigung bekommen und 'ne halbe Stunde drauf die Vorauszahlungsrechnung, die angeblich erst drei Wochen vor geschätzten Liefertermin (KW 17) kommen sollte? Darin steht wiederum, ich sollte spätestens 10 Tagen vor'm Termin das Geld überweisen.

Wie jetzt wat denn?

Rad schon in der Mache, oder kommt die VZ-Rechnung immer so früh?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Dezember 2009)

überweis halt 10 tage vorm termin...


----------



## whigger (29. Dezember 2009)

"...Sollten Sie sich für ein Rad entschieden haben, dessen Liefertermin bei mehr als 3 Wochen liegt, erhalten Sie direkt im Anschluss an Ihre Bestellung eine Bestellbestätigung und rund drei Wochen vor dem Auslieferungstermin eine gesonderte Vorauszahlungsrechnung...."

Ich hab das auch so verstanden, dass die erst drei Wochen vor geplanter Lieferung ne EMail schicken und man dann überweisen soll. Ruf doch mal an, vielleicht sind sie ja wirklich so flott mit Liefern


----------



## Gades (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hoffe dieses frühere verfügbarkeit der frx torque lässt sich auch aufs alpinist übertragen. gegen die 6. KW hätte ich nämlich nix einzuwenden^^


----------



## Tom Servo (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab die Leute mal kontaktiert. KW 17 stimmt immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (29. Dezember 2009)

Gestern habe ich das FRX LTD bezahlt - heute kam die Empfangsbestätigung - nun läuft der Countdown!


----------



## jazznova (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ein XC7W und XC9 vor Weihnachten telefonisch bestellt und immer noch keine AB 
Gestern angerufen und da stellte sich raus das mein Name falsch geschrieben wurde, AB soll dann im laufe des Tages kommen per Mail....tjo, heute ist immer noch keine da...grml.
Ich warte nochmal bis morgen dann rufe ich da nochmal an, irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der sache 

Edit:
kaum schreib ich das und schon flattert die AB rein....man man


----------



## biesa (29. Dezember 2009)

Schicksal!


----------



## acardipane (29. Dezember 2009)

Nur noch 2 Wochen warten, dann kommt auch Mein Torque...

MFG


----------



## ES7.0 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Hat irgendwer von euch schon sein Torque FRX zuhause stehen und möchte Bilder einstellen?

Danke und gruß Sven


----------



## 3ride (30. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht ging das mit den FRX jetzt auch so schnell da Canyon evtl. gerade eine Lieferung der notwendigen Komponenten erhalten hat und der Rahmen ist ja noch der gleiche wie beim 09er Modell. Alle Torque 6.0-9.0 Besteller werden wahrscheinlich noch auf ein paar Easton Teile und die neuen Rahmen warten müssen... hoffe trotzdem auch, dass das vor KW16/17 passieren wird und wir alle bald eine positive Nachricht bzgl. Liefertermin erhalten werden 

In diesem Sinne frohes Warten und einen guten Rutsch!

Greez
3ride


----------



## killik (1. Januar 2010)

so melde mich auch, wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit, im Wartezimmer an. Bestellt wurde am 30.12 das Nerve AM 8.0 in weiss. In 2 1/2 Wochen solls geliefert werden.

Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Dennis_KO (4. Januar 2010)

ganz frisch dabei, mim Nerve AM 6.0 in weiss KW 2 wenn alles passt !

Oh man ..... Spannung !!!


----------



## Sera (5. Januar 2010)

Endlich kann ich mich auch in die Warteschlange einreihen. Nachdem ich letzte Woche in Koblenz war und meine Entscheidung endgültig auf das AM fiel (schwankte zwischen dem XC 7 und dem AM 6), habe ich eben bestellt.
Es wird ein schwarzes AM 6.0 und mein erstes Fully
Laut telefonischer Auskunft wird es wohl so ca. 1 Woche dauern. Ich freu mich gerade wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (6. Januar 2010)

YEAH - Email bekommen - das LTD hat sich soeben auf die Reise gemacht!

 CANYON


----------



## ZEROX (6. Januar 2010)

Die 2010er Modelle, vorallem die neuen Torques, sehen ja sehr vielversprechend aus. Nur schaden, dass die erst so spät verfügbar sind.
Werde demnächst aber auch mal nach Koblenz fahren und mir die Teile vor Ort anschauen.


__________________________________________________________
*zu verkaufen:

2009er Torque ES 8.0 weiß, Größe L , 6 Monate gefahren - nur Touren.
Sehr gepflegter / neuwertiger Zustand. (siehe Fotos)
Bei Interesse einfach pn an mich - Raum Darmstadt*


----------



## querbeet_CH (6. Januar 2010)

Mein Outletbike, das ich um den 20. November bestellt habe wurde noch immer nicht abgeschickt. Ich frage mich langsam, warum das bei einem Outletbike mehr als 7 Wochen dauern kann!!?? Jedes Mal wenn ich mich um den Lieferstatus erkundige, heisst es, es müsste in den nächsten Tagen abgeschickt werden.....das letzte Mal hiess es das vor 3 Wochen


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Januar 2010)

ZEROX schrieb:


> Die 2010er Modelle, vorallem die neuen Torques, sehen ja sehr vielversprechend aus. Nur schaden, dass die erst so spät verfügbar sind.
> Werde demnächst aber auch mal nach Koblenz fahren und mir die Teile vor Ort anschauen.



in koblenz ist aber momentan nur das dropzone ausgestellt! musst also noch n bisschen warten!


----------



## ZEROX (6. Januar 2010)

OK, gut zu wissen...





__________________________________________________  ________
*zu verkaufen:

2009er Torque ES 8.0 weiß, Größe L , 6 Monate gefahren - nur Touren.
Sehr gepflegter / neuwertiger Zustand. (siehe Fotos)
Bei Interesse einfach pn an mich - Raum Darmstadt*


----------



## leeresblatt (6. Januar 2010)

seltsam, ich habe doch die Signaturen abgeschaltet *kopfkratz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (6. Januar 2010)

is keine Signatur  klick ma auf zitieren, dann siehste das es zum text gehört


----------



## decline (6. Januar 2010)

verdammt... ich hab mich ins Alpinist verliebt... haha...


----------



## acardipane (7. Januar 2010)

Verdammt erster Sendetermin für mein FRx versäumt  dann eben morgen


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

So das FRX ist angekommen!

Erste Fotos in meinem Album.
- Die Bilder sind auf die Schnelle gemacht!
- Die richtigen Pedalen fehlen auch noch!

Erster Eindruck: VIEL besser als erwartet, 1A mit * 
Der Lack ist Wahnsinn - kein wunder das die den nicht Blau sondern autoscooter blue metallic nennen!

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer!


----------



## decline (7. Januar 2010)

edel edel edel! 

Wobei...warum schaut deine Katze so skeptisch drein? :-D


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> So das FRX ist angekommen!



Sieht top aus,die Farbe ist echt gigantisch! Hast du es mal an der Waage gehabt?
Mfg Chris


----------



## jazznova (7. Januar 2010)

so morgen ist es auch bei mir soweit....
es geht nach Koblenz um unsere Nerve´s abzuholen ;-)
Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee bis abends weg .....


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

Jo soeben gewogen (Personenwaage): 18,7Kg


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Jo soeben gewogen (Personenwaage): 18,7Kg



  Katalogangabe wäre 17,15 ohne Pedale....


----------



## isy007 (8. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, meine Angabe ist bestimmt nicht ganz korrekt - ist eben nur eine Personenwaage. Die ist sicherlich nicht 100%ig. Und die ollen Pedalen wurden auch mitgewogen. Eine bessere Waage habe ich leider nicht zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Und dann steht ja auch nicht dabei bei welcher Größe das Gewicht angegeben ist...

Gruß Sven


----------



## acardipane (8. Januar 2010)

Meins ist auch angekommen, yeah werde es mal wiegen.


----------



## Basvender (8. Januar 2010)

Letzte Woche direkt in Koblenz geordert:
Alpinist in Schwarz und L

ich bin gespannt!


----------



## acardipane (8. Januar 2010)

18,6 kilo in L,-.- naja was solls


----------



## Mudge (8. Januar 2010)

acardipane schrieb:


> 18,6 kilo in L,-.- naja was solls



Wat soll de Quatsch


----------



## Newmi (8. Januar 2010)

Nee oder?? 1,5 Kg mehr als angepriesen??


----------



## isy007 (8. Januar 2010)

Das war aber schon vorher abzusehen. Ich hatte mir im Vorfeld die Gewichte der angegebenen Parts rausgesucht und in etwa das tatsächliche Gewicht errechnet. Außerdem machte es mich auch stutzig das dass 2009er und 2010er Model mit exakt dem gleichen Gewicht angegeben war...
Aber was solls - stören tuts mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## kNiRpS (9. Januar 2010)

ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal in die gemeinschaft der wartenden ein 
hab mir gerade ein Torque FR8.0 von 2009 in purple bestellt


----------



## Strider (11. Januar 2010)

Puh da bin ich aber froh, dass ich so früh bestellt habe. Die beiden Bikes AM 9 HS und XC 8 W haben inzwischen Lieferdatum KW 30 bzw 34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (11. Januar 2010)

So, ich stell mich hier dann auch mal in die Räumlichkeit mit rein.
Nach viel Rumgucken und Rechnen ist es nun doch (leider?!) Canyon geworden. 
Trailflow in smoke grey - wird aber zT arg ausgeschlachtet 

Liefertermin ist aber schon fies - Mai ist die Saison doch schon fast durch :/
Muss ich halt n Weilchen warten, bis mein Commencal vertickt wird.


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Liefertermin ist aber schon fies - Mai ist die Saison doch schon fast durch :/



Mai machen allmählich die ersten Bikeparks auf....


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Januar 2010)

will sagen, dass es bis mai genug möglichkeiten gibt, sein radl artgerecht zu bewegen.
hab außerdem den märz komplett frei - und werd den ganzen monat wohl auf la palma chillen


----------



## tical2000 (11. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> will sagen, dass es bis mai genug möglichkeiten gibt, sein radl artgerecht zu bewegen.
> hab außerdem den märz komplett frei - und werd den ganzen monat wohl auf la palma chillen



I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike


----------



## Sera (12. Januar 2010)

Mit diesem Bild verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer. War ein kurzer, aber netter Aufenthalt


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Januar 2010)

und fÃ¼r sonen kack karton zahl man 17â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (12. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> und für sonen kack karton zahl man 17



das ist nur ne Ausnahme, weil Canyon die vergoldeten Kartons gerade ausgegangen sind


----------



## ZEROX (12. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> und für sonen kack karton zahl man 17




Das ist nicht irgendein Karton, das ist DER Canyon Bikeguard!!!


----------



## bikepassionalb (13. Januar 2010)

Hab grad die Info bekommen, dass mein Canyon Nerve MR zu DHL gebracht wurde.
Bis schon sehr aufgeregt.


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2010)

mein soll KW 4 kommen, aber ich hoffe mal früher. is ja n outlet-bike


----------



## Strider (13. Januar 2010)

Gerade festgestellt dass mein Kalender die Wochen amerikanisch zählt, Canyon aber europäisch. Also kommt mein bike ne woche später als ich dachte.. schade


----------



## ghia (13. Januar 2010)

Endlich "darf" ich auch mit warten
Gerade Bestellt, Torque 6.0 Playzone (reicht allemal als Spielzeug für´n Sommer)


----------



## Julian0o (13. Januar 2010)

Bin auch am warten. Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt in orange. Aber nach Schwarz umgebucht. Anfang Februar hol ichs ab


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Januar 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Bin auch am warten. Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt in orange. Aber nach Schwarz umgebucht. Anfang Februar hol ichs ab


hab vom fensterkitgrau auch auf schwarz umgebucht - wegen dem gewicht


----------



## LowlandIndian (14. Januar 2010)

Habe mein Torque FRX auch bekommen, bevor ich mich hier überhaupt einklinken konnte, erstaunlich, hätte ich bei angepeilter Lieferung in der 11. KW nicht erwartet, naja, muss sich eben meine Frau ins Wartezimmer setzen. Deren Torque ist noch nicht da, vermute mal, dass es wegen dem georderten Optitune länger dauert.

Ich habe aber mal ne Frage an die User, die auch schon ein 2010-Torque FRX bekommen haben:
Die Gabel im Bike ist auch bei aufgedrehter Druck- und Zugstufe noch sehr ruppig unterwegs und federt auch bei voller Entlastung nur ruckweise aus. Könnte daran liegen, dass sie erst eingefahren werden muss, kannte ich von Fox-Gabeln bisher aber nicht, bisher haben alle vom ersten Kilometer an fein angesprochen. Gut, die hatte alle auch noch keine FIT-Kartusche. Hatte ein ähnlihes Verhalten mal bei ner Magura Durin. Da fehlte auf der linken Seite (Luftfeder) ab Werk komplett das Öl. 
Wie siehts bei Euren Gabeln aus. Zeigen die das gleiche Verhalten oder habe ich ein Montags-Modell erwischt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taly (14. Januar 2010)

LowlandIndian schrieb:


> Die Gabel im Bike ist auch bei aufgedrehter Druck- und Zugstufe noch sehr ruppig unterwegs und federt auch bei voller Entlastung nur ruckweise aus.


Abgesehen vom bekannt hohen Losbrechmoment der 40er läuft meine Gabel recht geschmeidig, zumindest beim Test nach dem Auspacken und Aufbauen. Draussen kann ich das Bike noch nicht testen, da der Rahmen leider einen recht derben Lackschaden hat und wieder zurückgeht...


----------



## bikepassionalb (14. Januar 2010)

Mein Nerve MR 9.0 SL ist Heute gekommen.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt.
Also ich bin back


----------



## Schmaaaal (15. Januar 2010)

die wartezeit beginnt - KW 17 - oder früher kommt der Alpinist - gestern im Shop in Koblenz geordert
...bis dahin wird der Steppenwolf noch durch den Schnee gejagt


----------



## morris.mouse (15. Januar 2010)

NERVE XC 8.0W, in grün.
Nächste Woche vielleicht, ab dem 18. Januar.
Hole es selbst ab, sind nur 150km.


----------



## isy007 (15. Januar 2010)

morris.mouse schrieb:


> NERVE XC 8.0W, in grün.



Ein schönes Bike - das habe ich meiner Frau auch vorgeschlagen - aber sie will beim Hardtail bleiben -  wer nicht will der hat schon.
PS: Das ist aber wirklich *ACID* green!


----------



## awdesign (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
Habe heute mein Nerve XC 7 bestellt in Blue. Hab ja noch was Zeit KW 14.  Freu mich aber schon drauf

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## smoky283 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo und viele Grüsse aus Franken,

wir ,also  meine Frau  ,haben ein Nerve XC 6W in Trafficweiß in Größe XS bestellt + weiß schwarzen Elite Flaschenhalter.Sind schon sehr gespannt darauf .Zur Zeit fährt sie noch ein Einkaufsrad  .Möchte jetzt aber auch was ordentliches fahren.
Wir haben noch rechtzeitig bestellt und es soll KW 4 kommen, inzwischen liegt man wohl bei KW 36. Werd es eventuell noch mit einem weißen Lenker aufrüsten.

Biba Smoky


----------



## Highsider84 (16. Januar 2010)

hat sich einer mal von euch die lieferbarkeit des rahmenkits vom Torque angeschaut? da steht die sind alle ausverkauft ?!?! kann das sein ? ich weiger mich das zu glauben!
oder hatte canyon nur 5 stück von jeder größe auf lager oder wie ?

mfg


----------



## Newmi (17. Januar 2010)

Das mit den Torque-Rahmen-Kits ist mir auch aufgefallen!!
Aber ich glaube fast, das sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (18. Januar 2010)

gerade post bekommen...leider nur in meinen emailkaste  ...aber mein bike dürfte morgen eintreffen *yippi* ... leider komme ich erst am WE wieder heim *manooo*


----------



## kNiRpS (19. Januar 2010)

leutz...ich sach ma Tschööö...mein bike is vor ner stunde zuhause angekommen. *tadaaaa*


----------



## leeresblatt (19. Januar 2010)

Viel Spaß damit.

Dann setzte ich mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer: 
Alpinist "graphite grey" M


----------



## Julian0o (19. Januar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Dann setzte ich mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer:
> Alpinist "graphite grey" M


Da musste aber noch ne ganze Zeit warten. Sieht aber heiß aus das Teil!


----------



## leeresblatt (19. Januar 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Da musste aber noch ne ganze Zeit warten. Sieht aber heiß aus das Teil!



ja, sind noch paar "Tage", aber um so länger die Vorfreude


----------



## Gades (19. Januar 2010)

ist echt abartig wie lange ich schon aufs alpinist warte und noch warten werde^^.
aber ich bin ja selbst schuld. ich wollte unbedingt ein 2010er torque haben.
da kann und muss ich mit noch 15 wochen abfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn man schon ein Bike hat und nur umsteigt ists ok  Ich hab nur ein altes Aldibike, also zählt das quasi nicht, von daher bin ich froh das mein Nerve AM in Schwarz quasi sofort lieferbar ist und ichs Anfang Februar abhole


----------



## killik (19. Januar 2010)

Bin auch weg, mein AM 8.0 in weiss ist auch heute Mittag gekommen.

Man sieht sich auf den Trails...


----------



## awdesign (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,
habe mal eine Frage: Bekommt man nach einer telef. Bestellung noch irgendeine Bestätigung per Mail oder sonst was? Vielleicht kann mir ja einer kurz den Ablauf schildern. Mein Bike stand auf der HP ja erst für die 14 KW fest.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch telefonisch bestellt,am Tag darauf kam die Bestätigung per email,so sollte der normale Ablauf sein.Wenn die Bestätigung nach 3 Tagen noch nicht da ist,dann einfach nochmal kurz anrufen.



Gades schrieb:


> ist echt abartig wie lange ich schon aufs alpinist warte und noch warten werde^^.



Wenns dann soweit ist wirst du merken das sich jeder einzelne Tag warten gelohnt hat


----------



## Tom Servo (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn sich der Liefertermin stark nach vorne verzieht, kriegt man da Bescheid? Dem bezahlen entwegen.


----------



## smoky283 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo ,daß Bike meiner Frau ist heute an DHL übergeben worden,haben gerade eine Mail erhalten.Sind schon gespannt.

Tschau


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Januar 2010)

an diejenigen, die ihre 2010 schon gekriegt haben - bitte mal dazuschreiben, welcher liefertermin erst angedacht war, und wann das radl dann tatsächlich kam.
wäre nett, danke


----------



## isy007 (20. Januar 2010)

Soll: KW11 
Ist:  KW01 
Torque FRX LTD


----------



## morris.mouse (20. Januar 2010)

Soll KW 4
Ist KW 3, 21.01.2010 hol ich es ab!

Nerve XC 2009 Modell


----------



## Sput (20. Januar 2010)

@Isy007:
Sag mal ist dir schon aufgefallen dass das Verbindungsstück zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr so aussieht wie beim FRX 9.0? Im Internet sieht das ganze nämlich viel enger aus. Sowohl auf der HP als auch hier im Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419975&page=2

Hast du jetzt den 2009er Rahmen oder ist das doch noch so gemacht worden und auf der HP sinds noch alte Bilder???
komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (20. Januar 2010)

Soll: KW4
Ist: KW3
Torque 8.0 2009


----------



## isy007 (20. Januar 2010)

Sput schrieb:


> @Isy007:
> Sag mal ist dir schon aufgefallen dass das Verbindungsstück zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr so aussieht wie beim FRX 9.0? Im Internet sieht das ganze nämlich viel enger aus. Sowohl auf der HP als auch hier im Forum:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419975&page=2
> 
> ...



Also für mich hat das nichts mit dem Modelljahr zu tun, sondern mit der Rahmengröße?! Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

Das kann man hier schon gut erkennen:
L Rahmen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/552166
Foto: acardipane

M Rahmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/546338
Foto: meins


----------



## Sput (20. Januar 2010)

mmh also ich finde das komisch. Wenn du dir mal das Bild anschaust auf dem link den ich reingestellt habe und wenn du mal auf der homepage schaust ist dort beides mal ein minimales dreieck zu sehen. Das Dreieck war 2009 relativ groß. Vielleicht liege ich da aucvh total falsch...ist mir nur so aufgefallen...


Sooooooooooo.du hast recht! Ich habe gerade nochmal nach nem Bild von nem frx in s gesucht. Da ist das Dreieck auch so klein wie auf der Homepage!
Also haste nen 2010 Rahmen...Oder wurde zwichen 2009 und 2010 eh nix geändert???


----------



## 3ride (21. Januar 2010)

Beim FRX wurde von 2009 auf 2010 am Rahmen nix geändert - zumindest sind alle Maße und Winkel genau gleich. Nur der Rahmen des "normalen" Torque ist neu und das beschriebene "Dreieck" ist dort zu.
Wahrscheinlich ist das auf der HP ein FRX in Small und deshalb sieht es so aus...

Greez
3ride


----------



## ES7.0 (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo! 

Das auf der Hp abgebildete Frx ltd. müsste Rahmengröße S haben. Bei meinem FRX ltd. in Größe S ist das Dreieck auch so klein wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist. Also hängt die Größe des Verstärkungsdreiecks von der Rahmengröße ab. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## sirphillmo (22. Januar 2010)

Jetzt darf auch ich mich hier eintragen!

Canyon Torque ES 9.0 in XL (black)
KW 5 !!! 

Habe mich also gegen das Alpinist entschieden. 

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## Basvender (22. Januar 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> Jetzt darf auch ich mich hier eintragen!
> 
> Canyon Torque ES 9.0 in XL (black)
> KW 5 !!!
> ...



warum? Wegen der Größe?


----------



## sirphillmo (22. Januar 2010)

wegen der hammerschmidt und dem liefertermin. einziges manko bleibt eben der dämpfer. die 20mm mehr am heck waren für mich kein argument für das alpinist. die größe wäre auch noch so ein thema gewesen, war aber wie gesagt nicht der hauptgrund.


----------



## mas7erchief (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn du den Dämpfer wechselst und einen mit 70mm anstatt 63mm Hub einbaust dann hast du glaub irgendwas um die 176mm am Heck.
Wären dann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (22. Januar 2010)

genau so etwas ist in planung...wahrscheinlich nen roco air. aber zu gegebener zeit mehr im passenden thread.


----------



## Basvender (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

was würdet ihr für ne größe für ein alpinist nehmen.

meine maße: 188 cm 
                      85-86 cm schritt

habe jetzt ein L bestellt, aber laut dem kalkulator bin ich genau zwischen m und l.

ein canyon mitarbeiter in koblenz meinte auf jeden fall L!?!?


----------



## awdesign (23. Januar 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was würdet ihr für ne größe für ein alpinist nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hi, das gleiche hat der Konfigurator auch bei mir auch ausgespuckt. War in Koblenz und da sagte man mir auch Größe L. Bin mit dem Rad auch gefahren Nerve XC und L ist auf jedenfall richtig.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ChrisPi (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin 1,76m mit Schrittlänge 84.Der Konfi spuckt M aus u. wenn ich das Bike mit meinem jetzigen SX Trail (ebenfalls M) vergleiche dann hat das Tork ein 17mm kürzeres Sitzrohr,Oberrohr auch 4mm kürzer u. Radstand 14mm kürzer.Da mir das SX perfekt passt geh ich davon aus das Tork wird in M auch optimal passen.
Bei 1,88m u. 85cm Schritt (kommt mir etwas wenig vor...) dürfte ein M im Normalfall zu klein sein.Es sei denn du hast vor überwiegend technische Abfahrten zu machen
Gruß Chris


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2010)

So hatte ja ein XC W (KW3) und ein AM 9 (KW4) bestellt. Bisher habe ich eine Mail, dass das AM kommissioniert wurde und ich angerufen werde wegen Abholung. Mal gespannt was mit dem XC los ist


----------



## Basvender (23. Januar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,76m mit Schrittlänge 84.Der Konfi spuckt M aus u. wenn ich das Bike mit meinem jetzigen SX Trail (ebenfalls M) vergleiche dann hat das Tork ein 17mm kürzeres Sitzrohr,Oberrohr auch 4mm kürzer u. Radstand 14mm kürzer.Da mir das SX perfekt passt geh ich davon aus das Tork wird in M auch optimal passen.
> Bei 1,88m u. 85cm Schritt (kommt mir etwas wenig vor...) dürfte ein M im Normalfall zu klein sein.Es sei denn du hast vor überwiegend technische Abfahrten zu machen
> Gruß Chris



möglicherweise ist die schrittlänge auch 1-2 cm mehr, aber generell hab ich eher einen langen oberkörper. Mein fahrprofil liegt aber auch auf Touren mit knackigen Abfahrten, von daher sollte das L eigentlich ok sein. Als ich in Koblenz war habe ich auch ein es in L fahren können, das war von den Maßen eigentlich sehr gut, soweit ich bis jetzt gesehen
habe unterscheidet sich das neue torque von den maßen her nur minimal, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (23. Januar 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## smoky283 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo und Tschüß,

das Bike meiner Frau ist seit Donnerstag da ,es hat alles wunderbar geklappt und ich muß sagen,ich bin ein wenig neidisch. Ist wirklich ein tolles Bike ,vielen Dank an Canyon .

Tschau 

LG Rene


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2010)

Das musstest du jetzt auch dringen in jeden thread einmal posten


----------



## Schutzblechhero (24. Januar 2010)

So und wir sind raus.
Wir waren gestern in Koblenz und haben:

...mein XC vom Service abgeholt.
1a Arbeit, super freundlich, perfektes Timing.

...das XCW9 meiner Frau abgeholt.
Auf den vorhergesagten Tag genau fertig, 1a montiert, nicht den Hauch einer Schramme, ausführliche Einweisung, freundlich....perfekt.

Um das mal deutlich zu sagen:
Das Canyon Team hat sich mit Stern verdient.

Das war unser vierter Kauf bei Canyon und wir sind rundum zufrieden.
...ach ja; die erste Ausfahrt war herrlich
und tschüß


----------



## Strider (25. Januar 2010)

Hmm mein Bike verschiebt sich nochmal "so ein oder 2 Wochen" bleibe dem Wartezimmer also treu


----------



## sirphillmo (25. Januar 2010)

Whohoooo!!! 5. KW war angesagt und nun ist das Bike schon heute auf den Weg zu mir gegangen......


----------



## Cool Breeze (26. Januar 2010)

Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 in XL, schwarz soll KW 6 kommen...


----------



## greatwhite (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo in die Runde der Vorfreudigen.

Habe mein Grand Canyon AL 8.0, schwarz und in M, gestern bestellt.
Soll in KW6 geliefert werden. 
Das Warten macht mir momentan nicht wirklich was aus, bei dem Wetter


----------



## sirphillmo (27. Januar 2010)

Mal eine kurze Frage an die, die Ihr bike bereits bekommen und nicht abgeholt haben. Ich habe ja nun aufmerksam den Sendungsstatus verfolgt um zu wissen wann der paketbote kommt. nun erschien heute vormittag, dass das paket heute zugestellt werden soll. Ich habe also extra früh feierabend gemacht. Nun bin ich zuhause und lese in der sendungsverfolgung, dass der bote heute um 11:30 schon bei mir war und mich nicht angetroffen, aber benachrichtigt hätte. ne karte habe ich jedoch nicht im briefkasten gehabt. rufen die nicht auch eigentlich vorher kurz durch???? wie war das bei euch?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Januar 2010)

woher soll die post denn deine nummer haben? normalerweise müsstes du ein kärtchen im kasten haben. oder aber er kommt einfach so morgen wieder. wenn du dir unsicher bist, geh mit der sendungsnummer in die nächstgelegene post-filiale und erzähle denen den status im internet und dass du keine benachrichtigung im kasten gehabt hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (27. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> woher soll die post denn deine nummer haben?



die musste man bei der bestellung mit angeben.

habe schon bei der posthotline angerufen. die dame schien aber geistig noch im wochenende zu sein. auf keine meiner fragen hatte sie eine antwort.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Januar 2010)

die gibt canyon aber in der regel nicht an 3. weiter.
geh zur filiale, die können interne hotlines anrufen. da kommt in der regel mehr bei rum. als bei mir mal ein kärtchen gefehlt hatte, konnten die mir auch sagen, wer meine sendung entgegen genommen hat.


----------



## Cool Breeze (27. Januar 2010)

Juhu, mein Bike ist seit heute zu mir unterwegs!


----------



## johnny blaze (27. Januar 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> ne karte habe ich jedoch nicht im briefkasten gehabt.



dhl macht es jetzt immer öfter so, dass der Bote dir keine Karte in den Kasten wirft. 
Die Karte bekommst du dann erst am nächsten Tag mit der Post zugestellt.
Abholen kannst du es natürlich auch ohne Karte.
Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du es auch heute schon abholen kurz vor Feierabend in der Filiale.


----------



## Webwebs (27. Januar 2010)

Hab mir heute das Nerve XC 9.0 Black in XL bestellen wollen? War leider alle. 

Musste dann auf das XC 9.0 SL ausweichen. Kaum hatte ich das bestellt, war das in XL auch alle.

Hab jetzt irgendwie gemischte Gefühle ob der Wechsel OK war.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank an alle die mir bei meiner Entscheidungshilfe in den unterschiedlichsten Foren geholfen haben.

Ab KW7 kommt meine Frau ins Gästebett damit mein XC es weich und warm hat. (ein Scherz)

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Webwebs (28. Januar 2010)

eMail Bestätigung kam promt! Lieferdatum KW7.

Nur einen Tag später, also heute kam die eMail mit der Trackingnummer. 

Ich bin echt überrascht.

Ist das nun gut oder nicht gut?


----------



## sirphillmo (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Torque ist heute angekommen!!! somit bin ich hier raus!!!! --> Galerie.


----------



## Cool Breeze (29. Januar 2010)

Mein Grand Canyon ist heute morgen gekommen - das ging schnell!


----------



## Webwebs (29. Januar 2010)

und nu is es da.

Bis auf die Reifen die eiern ist alles OK!
Ich meld mich hier ab und "nerv" mit meinen Fragen weiter.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (29. Januar 2010)

Wie se hier einfach alle ihre bikes bekommen und ich muss noch bis Ende März warten!!! Ich bin nicht amüsiert...=(


----------



## ghia (29. Januar 2010)

@Didjah

Kann ich Toppen... Ende April (KW17) Das warten nervt jetz schon


----------



## leeresblatt (29. Januar 2010)

Tipp: einfach stornieren, dann müsst ihr nicht mehr warten


----------



## ghia (30. Januar 2010)

Find ich jetzt so irgendwie gar nicht Komisch...


----------



## leeresblatt (30. Januar 2010)

Ich muss ja auch bis KW17 warten, aber man sollte eigentlich dankbar sein dass es so tolle Produkte gibt *und *dass man es sich leisten kann. Aber typisch Mensch, nie zufrieden.


----------



## whigger (30. Januar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> @Didjah
> 
> Kann ich Toppen... Ende April (KW17) Das warten nervt jetz schon



KW17 ist doch sogar schon Anfang Mai

Ich muss leider auch warten..... Hab zum Glück noch nen Hobel, den ich bis dahin bewegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## awdesign (30. Januar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Ich muss ja auch bis KW17 warten, aber man sollte eigentlich dankbar sein dass es so tolle Produkte gibt *und *dass man es sich leisten kann. Aber typisch Mensch, nie zufrieden.



DANKE du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich freu mich auch auf das Bike und bin froh wenn der Termin eingehalten wird. Und die Vorfreude ist doch am schönsten als das ganze Gemeckere usw. Man hat es doch vorher gewußt wie lang das dauert.


----------



## Didjah (30. Januar 2010)

Jaja blabla^^ so war das wieder nicht gemeint!!!
Natürlich bin ich zufrieden und freu mich. 
Und wenn ich ungeduldig wär hätt ichs mir in schwarz oder weiß bestellt. 
Mein Komment richtet sich auch nicht gegen die Lieferzeiten von Canyon!

Ich wollt einfach dass man auch mal wieder was von denen hört die noch warten denn es is ja schließlich das WARTEZIMMER.


----------



## Didjah (30. Januar 2010)

Außerdem gingen die letzten komments alle nur darum dass grad irgendwer sein bike bekommen hat- das is mit der zeit langweilig... da wollt ich mal für abwechslung sorgen und das is mir gut gelungen wie ich find xD


----------



## ghia (30. Januar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Außerdem gingen die letzten komments alle nur darum dass grad irgendwer sein bike bekommen hat- das is mit der zeit langweilig... da wollt ich mal für abwechslung sorgen und das is mir gut gelungen wie ich find xD



Auf jeden


----------



## Byki (30. Januar 2010)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> hat sich einer mal von euch die lieferbarkeit des rahmenkits vom Torque angeschaut? da steht die sind alle ausverkauft ?!?! kann das sein ? ich weiger mich das zu glauben!
> oder hatte canyon nur 5 stück von jeder größe auf lager oder wie ?
> 
> mfg



Hat schon jemand angerufen?


----------



## dahawaiandino (31. Januar 2010)

So jetzt ist es soweit ich hab gestern auch bestellt!

ein Nerve XC 9.0 in sand blasted anodized black größe S

liefertermin soll kw 14 sein, ich hoffe es kommt pünktlich oder sogar früher!!

ausserdem hat meine freundin gestern eine nerve xc 9.0 w in purple ebenfalls größe S bestellt, liefertermin kw 12!!

nun beginnt das lllaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnngggggggggggeeeeeeeeee warten!


----------



## Feierkater (1. Februar 2010)

So ich habs auch getan AM 7.0 soll in der KW 7 kommen


----------



## DJayBee (1. Februar 2010)

@Feierkater
Expressbike? Wo wurde dir die Kalenderwoche mitgeteilt?

Achso nebenbei nehme ich auch mal Platz hier, AM 7.0  im anodisierten Schwarz


----------



## Gades (1. Februar 2010)

bei den neuen torques bin ich auch net böse, dass es so lange dauert, aber was mich extrem stört, ist das nichtvorhanden sein im showroom (ein torque in einer größe zählt nicht).
das wäre doch das erste was ich bei den neuen rädern machen würde


----------



## Newmi (1. Februar 2010)

Rubbeldiekatz, noch 9 Wochen!!!
Naja, dafür kann ich der weißen Pracht noch etwas abgewinnen, und solang boarden gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feierkater (1. Februar 2010)

DJayBee schrieb:


> @Feierkater
> Expressbike? Wo wurde dir die Kalenderwoche mitgeteilt?
> 
> Achso nebenbei nehme ich auch mal Platz hier, AM 7.0  im anodisierten Schwarz




Hi 
ich habe online bestellt mit Vorauskasse, 24h später hatte ich die Rechnung auf der das "voraussichtliche" Lieferdatum mit 7.KW 2010 angegeben wurde 
Auch am Telefon wurde mir gesagt nach Bestellung würde es zur Zeit max 7-9 Werktage dauern bis das Bike versand wird. 

Natürlich nur so lange der Vorrad reicht 
Hab es aber auch nicht so eilig bei dem Schnee hier


----------



## r0ckZ (2. Februar 2010)

"nur noch drei monate" 
zum glück hab ich n vernünftiges radl um mir die zeit zu vertreiben. inklusive 5.3 bis 30.3 la palma  
hätte trotzdem gerne dort das tork eingeritte. na ja - hauptsache es ist zur megavalanche da.
alle "tuningteile" liegen jedenfalls schon hier ...

grade wegen was anderem mit canyon telefoniert. die kw17 ist weiterhin fix.


----------



## DJayBee (2. Februar 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Hi
> ich habe online bestellt mit Vorauskasse, 24h später hatte ich die Rechnung auf der das "voraussichtliche" Lieferdatum mit 7.KW 2010 angegeben wurde
> Auch am Telefon wurde mir gesagt nach Bestellung würde es zur Zeit max 7-9 Werktage dauern bis das Bike versand wird.
> 
> ...


Hi
danke für die Info
Ich habe per Nachnahme bestellt, allerdings war bei mir kein Lieferdatum angegeben.  naja bin mal gespannt, wann es kommt... 
dürften ja in etwa gleichzeitig eintreffen bei uns Koblenz-Köln, Koblenz-Bad Homburg ist ja fast die selbe Entfernung 
bis dahin ist der Schneematsch hoffentlich weg...


----------



## greatwhite (2. Februar 2010)

Wie es ausschaut bin ich hier schon bald wieder weg.
Habe heute die Tracking-Nr. erhalten.


----------



## Struppie (2. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nicht meckern: Gestern bestellt, heute verschickt


----------



## Feierkater (2. Februar 2010)

DJayBee schrieb:


> Hi
> danke für die Info
> Ich habe per Nachnahme bestellt, allerdings war bei mir kein Lieferdatum angegeben.  naja bin mal gespannt, wann es kommt...
> dürften ja in etwa gleichzeitig eintreffen bei uns Koblenz-Köln, Koblenz-Bad Homburg ist ja fast die selbe Entfernung
> bis dahin ist der Schneematsch hoffentlich weg...




Hi

die Strecke mag die selbe sein aber nicht der Weg 
Schonmal ab Koblenz die A3 Richtung Homburg gefahren? 
Da heißt es nur *Gib Gummi* freie Fahrt für freie Bürger 
Lieder ist das in Richtung Köln nicht mehr so max 130kmh wenn man Glück hat. ;-)

Alles bei mir sollte das Bike min. 10min eher ankommen


----------



## DJayBee (2. Februar 2010)

ja gut ähhh...
Ich hab ja eh angekreuzt "Per Luftfracht", wird dann ja per Heli direkt vor die Haustür geliefert...Warum heißt das sonst Expressbike???
Ich geb nicht so Gummi, mein Racing Ralph ist schon fast runtergefahren, also den Euromünzentest würd der nicht mehr so bestehen...Zeit fürn neues Rad 

Ich werd dann die sekundengenaue Zeit posten, wenns ankommt (vorrausgesetzt ich bin zuhause ) dann wollen wir erstmal sehen


----------



## ridebike78 (2. Februar 2010)

Nach "langem" hin und her hab ich es getan.

Die Frage war nicht ob Canyon, die Frage war welches AM.
AM 7.0 oder AM 8.0.
Da ich zwischen der (rein optischen) Wahl stand ein AM 8.0 in black forest green oder ein AM 7.0 in acid green zu ordern,
hab ich eben mein AM 7.0 in black geordert 

Ja und ich weiss sehr wohl das zwischen den Modellen auch andere Unterschiede bestehen als der Lack.... bin allerdings sram-fan und daher bewegt mich shimano nicht wirklich und 300g Gewichtsersparnis bei zwei Trinkflaschen und derzeitgen Winterspeck.... auch egal 

Angeblich ist das Bike sofort Verfügbar (war auch ein Grund in black zu ordern), jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die Prozedur bei Selbstabholung und Barzahlung dauert.
Solang hock ich mich DANN auch mal ins Wartezimmer.


----------



## ghia (2. Februar 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> die Strecke mag die selbe sein aber nicht der Weg
> Schonmal ab Koblenz die A3 Richtung Homburg gefahren?
> ...



Welcher Lieferwagen fährt denn mehr als 130km/h ?
Da würd ich ja noch eher auf ne passende Windrichtung hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (2. Februar 2010)

Die vollassis mit ihren sprintern


----------



## Feierkater (3. Februar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Welcher Lieferwagen fährt denn mehr als 130km/h ?
> Da würd ich ja noch eher auf ne passende Windrichtung hoffen



Also ich kenn keinen der langsamer fährt  und wenn ich bei dem Wetter knapp 80 Fahr denk ich die müssen ne Rally Lizenz haben.


----------



## Feierkater (3. Februar 2010)

DJayBee schrieb:


> ja gut ähhh...
> Ich hab ja eh angekreuzt "Per Luftfracht", wird dann ja per Heli direkt vor die Haustür geliefert...Warum heißt das sonst Expressbike???
> Ich geb nicht so Gummi, mein Racing Ralph ist schon fast runtergefahren, also den Euromünzentest würd der nicht mehr so bestehen...Zeit fürn neues Rad
> 
> Ich werd dann die sekundengenaue Zeit posten, wenns ankommt (vorrausgesetzt ich bin zuhause ) dann wollen wir erstmal sehen



Ah Luftfracht  mist ich habe vergessen die Rotblauen Streifen auf bei Canyonkarton zu ordern. 
Sobald mein da ist werd ich es euch wissen lassen. Leider werd ich wohl auch nicht zu Hause sein aber dafür mein Nachbar (der geht nie ausm Haus)


----------



## Strider (3. Februar 2010)

So heute "AM 9.0 HS" und "XC 8.0 W" in Koblenz abgeholt. Alles bestens!


----------



## Jackbubu (4. Februar 2010)

So, ich habs auch getan, Nerve AM 8.0 in schwarz 

Einzig die Lieferzeit gefällt mir nicht, KW16 is noch ziemlich lang hin...
Evtl. muss ich doch noch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und auf das 9.0 wechseln... na mal sehen, erstmal warte ich jetzt ab wie das Wetter wird


----------



## DJayBee (4. Februar 2010)

Juhu, die Trackingnummer ist da! 
Es kann nicht mehr lang dauern...
Wie siehts beim Feierkater aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (4. Februar 2010)

So, bin schon wieder raus hier. 
Heute war mein Bike da. Lief alles schnell und zuverlässig.
Jetzt hoffe ich auf einen zeitigen Frühling


----------



## Feierkater (4. Februar 2010)

DJayBee schrieb:


> Juhu, die Trackingnummer ist da!
> Es kann nicht mehr lang dauern...
> Wie siehts beim Feierkater aus?


 
 du liegst ganz klar mit 1:0 vorne. Ich habe heute erst die Email bekommen das meine Zahlung eingegangen ist und sich jemand dran gibt die Teile anzuschrauben. 

aber ich bin noch ganz  cool. Noch ist nichts verloren.
Ich bau auf die Koblenzer (auch wenn keine echten Hunsrücker sind)

Es kann sich nur noch um Tage haneln


----------



## Feierkater (5. Februar 2010)

So Trackin Nummer ist auch da.  
Bin dann hier wohl bald wieder raus.


----------



## DJayBee (5. Februar 2010)

Es ist da!!! 
Is wie Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Ostern, Christi Himmelfahrt, Fronleichnam, Erntedankfest und Weltdatenschutztag zusammen!!! Wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine... 
@Feierkater:
Vllt kann man sich ja mal anlässlich der ersten Inspektion mal in Koblenz treffen und ne Runde fahren... 

Noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung:
Samstag 30.11. abends bestellt (per Nachnahme)
Montag   1.02. Auftragsbestätigung erhalten
Donnerstag 4.02. 1. Kommissionierungsmail  2. Mail mit Trackingnummer bekommen
...
04.02.10 00:00  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
04.02.10 00:00 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 
04.02.10 15:32 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	
                        Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
05.02.10 03:15 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 
	                Die Sendung wurde im Zustell-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
05.02.10 06:50 	Zustellbasis 	
                        Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
05.02.10 14:32 	Zustellung 	Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert.


Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Februar 2010)

Hab nur ein Bike bestellt, aber viele Rechnungen erhalten. Vieleicht sollte ich doch noch die Hardware stornieren, 
wenn schon die Logistik so schlecht ist:





Und dann hat die Mail noch Rechtschreibfehler und die angehängte Rechnung hat keinen Suffix. Man muss also
*erahnen*, das es sich bei der Rechnung um ein PDF handelt. Da fragt man sich schon, mit was für ner 
Klische man da Geschäfte macht.


----------



## Tim777 (6. Februar 2010)

weiß leider nicht genau wohin mit der Frage, deshalb mal hier. 

Irgendwie finde ich im gedruckten Canyon-Katalog (MTB) kein Stitched. Auf der Homepage schon. Bin ich blind, oder ist es im Printkatalog nicht drin (wenn ja, weshalb?)?


----------



## Gades (6. Februar 2010)

jetzt steht beim alpinist größe L in grey sogar schon "keine angabe" beim liefertermin. gefällt mir garnicht


----------



## Barney_1 (6. Februar 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> jetzt steht beim alpinist größe L in grey sogar schon "keine angabe" beim liefertermin. gefällt mir garnicht



Das trifft aber laut Canyon Hotline nicht auf die bereits bestellten Alpinisten zu, da bleibt es bei KW17.
Alle die also schon "rechtzeitig" bestellt haben brauchen sich keine Sorgen machen, wer noch überlegt hat wird wohl auf den nächsten Schwung L rahmen in Grey warten müssen oder schwarz nehmen müssen (können).
bei mir sind es dann also noch ca.11 Wochen 

Barney_1


----------



## Feierkater (8. Februar 2010)

So ich bin auch raus hier mein AM ist heute morgen um 8:44 angekommen, steht noch beim Nachbar im Keller aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Canyon_Support (8. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hab nur ein Bike bestellt, aber viele Rechnungen erhalten. Vieleicht sollte ich doch noch die Hardware stornieren,
> wenn schon die Logistik so schlecht ist:
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Monsterwade,

grundsätzlich werden bei uns alle Rechnungen automatisch versendet. Durch einen Systemfehler, und eine dadurch bedingte Fehlbuchung, wurden hier leider beide Rechnungen mehrfach versendet. Das ist selbstverständlich kein Dauerzustand bei Canyon. Bisher ist mir auch nur diese eine Mehrfachsendung bekannt.

Ich würde mir dennoch gerne mal die beiden E-Mails ansehen um auszuschliessen, dass so etwas nochmal passiert. Daher werde ich mich zusätzlich auch noch per PN melden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJayBee (8. Februar 2010)

Warum jetzt so spät, Feierkater?
Egal ich wünsche dir viel Spaß ich hab mit meinem schon die erste Schlamm/Schneeschlacht und 60km hinter mir *grins* 
bis denn


----------



## Feierkater (9. Februar 2010)

DJayBee schrieb:


> Warum jetzt so spät, Feierkater?
> Egal ich wünsche dir viel Spaß ich hab mit meinem schon die erste Schlamm/Schneeschlacht und 60km hinter mir *grins*
> bis denn



Ich weiß es leider auch nicht :-(.
Wollte es gestern noch aufbauen als ich von Arbeit kam. Leider hatte meine Frau schon was vor und ich hab dann auf unsere Kleine aufgepasst.
Jetzt steht mein Bike im Keller :-( naja heute abend fang ich aber gleich an. 

Schon 60km hinter dir dann kannst es ja quasi wieder nach Koblenz zurück schicken zum ersten Check ;-)


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (10. Februar 2010)

Hi,habe endlich auch ein Grand Canyon in "Pure Orange Metallic" bestellt!

Die Lieferzeit gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, KW20 ist noch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.
Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Wunsch Farbe... 

LG
Philipp


----------



## kuwahara (10. Februar 2010)

Hab Interesse am AM 5.0 in schwarz.

wie ist das eigentlich, da Liefertermin/Verfügbarkeit erst KW22 also sprich irgendwann im Mai !! ist, müsste ich jetzt nach der Bestellung gleich bezahlen?


----------



## Gades (10. Februar 2010)

nein. erst ca 3 wochen vor dem genannten termin oder halt früher falls canyon dich anschreibt (steht aber auch irgendwo auf der canyon seite).

es wird immer schlimmer. hab jetzt eigentlich schon alles hier. pedale und kindshok i900 und kann sie net benutzen^^


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (10. Februar 2010)

Du kannst theoretisch auch per Nachnahme bzw. bei Abholung in Koblenz bezahlen.

MFG
Philipp


----------



## Julian0o (13. Februar 2010)

So, melde mich hier ab. Hab seit einer Woche mein Schwarzes Nerve AM und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Wenn jetzt der Schnee noch weg ist und der Frühling naht wird alles besser!

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Newmi (13. Februar 2010)

Ich zieh mich mal zurück hier!!
Hab das Dropzone storniert!!
Es kam was anderes dazwischen!!


----------



## resoling (13. Februar 2010)

... und was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (13. Februar 2010)

Ein Votec V.FR!!


----------



## Didjah (14. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ein Votec V.FR!!



Welches wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Newmi (14. Februar 2010)

Selbst konfiguriert!!
Mit Totem,Vivid, EX 1750, Saint Bremse, Selle Italia NT1 und X0-Paket mit HS!!
In Schwarz-Rot!!


----------



## Didjah (14. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Selbst konfiguriert!!
> Mit Totem,Vivid, EX 1750, Saint Bremse, Selle Italia NT1 und X0-Paket mit HS!!
> In Schwarz-Rot!!


Sehr schön!


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Selbst konfiguriert!!
> Mit Totem,Vivid, EX 1750, Saint Bremse, Selle Italia NT1 und X0-Paket mit HS!!
> In Schwarz-Rot!!



Holla, darf man fragen was diese Sahneschnitte kostet?


----------



## Newmi (15. Februar 2010)

Klar, ist ja kein Geheimnis! Kann ja jeder selbst nachschauen!!
3050â¬ mit Versand!  Auf Anfrage der Lieferzeit, was eigentlich nebensÃ¤chlich ist,
wurden letzte Woche so 5 - 8 Wochen angegeben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2010)

Top. Die Wartezeit des Torque Playzones in Large/Schwarz wurde von der 17 kW auf die 23 KW verschoben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

für bestellungen die ab jetzt eingehen! heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass die, die schon bestellt haben als es noch kw 17 war, jetzt länger warten müssen.


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Februar 2010)

beim Alpinist steht jetzt beim "graphite gray" in Größe L auch 23. KW, vorher stand da "keine Angabe". 
denke auch dass es nur für die gültig ist, die erst jetzt bestellen.

da steht: "* Hierbei handelt es sich um voraussichtliche und unverbindliche Liefertermine bei einer *heute *eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand ändert sich allerdings minütlich. ..."


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2010)

Wer weiß. Wundern würde mich garnichts mehr. Die Mail von Canyon blieb bisher auch unbeantwortet.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Barney_1 (18. Februar 2010)

Gültig nur für Neubestellungen, für alle die vorher bestellt haben und dies auch bestätigt bekommen haben ist nach wie vor KW 17 Termin.
hab ich heute auf Anfrage von Canyon per mail erfahren.

Barney_1


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

barney_1 schrieb:


> gültig nur für neubestellungen, für alle die vorher bestellt haben und dies auch bestätigt bekommen haben ist nach wie vor kw 17 termin.
> Hab ich heute auf anfrage von canyon per mail erfahren.
> 
> Barney_1



sag ich doch!


----------



## fikaso (19. Februar 2010)

Nun darf ich auch hier Platz nehmen...

Ein Dropzone soll es werden, in schwarz
Habe lange überlegt ob Canyon oder Votec vfr,
mich dann doch fürs Canyon entschieden da es optisch einfach ein saugeiles radl ist... ohne zuviel bunt

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob man bei den neuen Torques hinten nen 2,5 muddy mary reinbekommt? Die sind ja breiter als die maxxis.


----------



## off_by_one (19. Februar 2010)

Bin dann auch mal wieder hier und warte auf ein AM7.0 (schwarz).

Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich es abholen kann. 

Auf mein derzeitiges Canyon habe ich 3 Monate gewartet


----------



## dahawaiandino (19. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt wird´s ernst hab heute die trackingnummer bekommen.
ursprünglich war die lieferzeit für mein xc9 mit kw 14 angegeben.

nächste woche kommt es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Didjah (19. Februar 2010)

dahawaiandino schrieb:


> So, jetzt wird´s ernst hab heute die trackingnummer bekommen.
> ursprünglich war die lieferzeit für mein xc9 mit kw 14 angegeben.
> 
> nächste woche kommt es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh das lässt mich ja noch hoffen- meine lieferzeit is mit kw 13 angegeben.
Vielleicht hab ich ja auch glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (19. Februar 2010)

wäre ne schöne Überraschung wenn die neuen Torques auch früher als geplant ausgeliefert werden


----------



## paradisoinferno (19. Februar 2010)

Immer wieder schön, wenn ausm Wartezimmer nen Freudenzimmer wird


----------



## Didjah (19. Februar 2010)

fikaso schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand ob man bei den neuen Torques hinten nen 2,5 muddy mary reinbekommt? Die sind ja breiter als die maxxis.



Jap passen!


----------



## dahawaiandino (19. Februar 2010)

wär schon wenn auch das bike meiner freundin früher kommen würde.
ihr xc9w in purple wurde mit kw 12 bestätigt!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Jap passen!



woher weißt du das?


----------



## fikaso (19. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts denn mit dem Torque von 2009 aus,
passen die muddy marys da?


----------



## Didjah (19. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> woher weißt du das?


Noch nie die aktuellen Canyonwallpapers angeschaut?
Da haben sie allesamt die Muddy Marys drauf


----------



## mas7erchief (19. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist obs auch 2,5er marys sind....


----------



## Didjah (19. Februar 2010)

fikaso schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit dem Torque von 2009 aus,
> passen die muddy marys da?


Passen auch am 09 ja. Jedenfalls die 2.35.
Beim 08er wars mit den 2.5er schon etwas knapp hab ich gelesen (schleifen an der Querstrebe zwischen den Kettenstreben und am Sitzrohr bei vollem Hub)
Aber wie das jetzt beim 09 aussieht- keine ahnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fikaso (19. Februar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Noch nie die aktuellen Canyonwallpapers angeschaut?
> Da haben sie allesamt die Muddy Marys drauf



Aber keine 2,5er

Naja, kanns ja bald selbst ausprobieren


----------



## mas7erchief (19. Februar 2010)

passen die 2,5er denn in die 2009er torques?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2010)

http://media.canyon.com/download/i_wallpaper/1280x1024/mtb-04-1280x1024.jpg

naja, könnten auch 2,5er sein. aber gut, wir wissen's nicht. also sollte man mit der aussage vorsichtig sein.

keine ahnung, ob die 2,5er in die 2009er passen. ich bin im moment sowieso eher der maxxis-fan und die passen locker rein und sind für meinen geschmack auch dick genug.


----------



## dahawaiandino (23. Februar 2010)

ich hab´s!!!






Bin dann mal weg!!


----------



## Didjah (24. Februar 2010)

Vergiss nicht die Gabel aufzupumpen bevor du losfährst! xD


----------



## Mudge (24. Februar 2010)

iiih, camouflage-felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finds schick!

Viel spass damit.

Take care, Langley


----------



## martin! (24. Februar 2010)

wegen der reifenbreite im 10er torque habe ich neulich mal nachgefragt.

[...] vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihren Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Die max. Reifenbreite am Hinterbau ist 2,4 Zoll. Der MaddyMary ist in der 2,35 Zoll Version sicher kein Problem. In der 2,5 Zoll Version könnte es dann schon eng werden. [...]

mal sehen, könnte mir vorstellen das der umwerfer der einschränkende faktor ist.


----------



## 3ride (24. Februar 2010)

Also der 2,5er WickedWill war in meinem 09er Torque FR zwar knapp aber kein Problem. Ist aber gefühlsmäßig eine Spur schmäler als der MM. Hab leider nicht nachgemessen und hab ihn nicht mehr drauf.


Greez
3ride


----------



## frankZer (24. Februar 2010)

Also der 2,5 MM passt schon vom hinterbau in mein 07er TFR. das Problem ist eher der Umwerfer, falls man einen hat.


----------



## mas7erchief (24. Februar 2010)

Das trifft sich gut^^
ich hab keinen


----------



## fikaso (24. Februar 2010)

Na bestens...
Dann dürfte es beim Dropzone ja kein Problem sein


----------



## toobi (25. Februar 2010)

Am Montag gehe ich mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 abholen 

(angegeben war KW10)


----------



## fub (25. Februar 2010)

So hab jetzt die erste Woche Warten auf mein Trailflow (Größe L und in Schwarz)hinter mir.
Bin riesig gespannt wie es in natura aussieht und ob die Felgen weiß sind wie auf der Homepage oder schwarz wie im Test bei der Freeride.
Hoffe, dass die letzten 9 Wochen so schnell rumgehen wie die erste

Allen ein fröhliches Warten


----------



## whigger (25. Februar 2010)

fub schrieb:


> So hab jetzt die erste Woche Warten auf mein Trailflow (Größe L und in Schwarz)hinter mir.
> Bin riesig gespannt wie es in natura aussieht und ob die Felgen weiß sind wie auf der Homepage oder schwarz wie im Test bei der Freeride.
> Hoffe, dass die letzten 9 Wochen so schnell rumgehen wie die erste
> 
> Allen ein fröhliches Warten



  Da Du das Bike in schwarz bestellt hast, sind die Felgen weiß. Hatte auch schon Angst und dann ne E-Mail geschrieben. Hier die Antwort darauf:

"
Sehr geehrter Herr *************,

solche Emails lese ich doch immer wieder gern - zumal ich mich selbst bereits
königlich auf das Dropzone freue 

In unseren Spezifikationen ist die Sprache von durchaus weissen Felgen, das bei
dem Testbike nun andere verwendet worden sind - kann passieren.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere
Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



Hinrich Fuchs
Servicecenter"


----------



## cypoman (26. Februar 2010)

fub schrieb:


> So hab jetzt die erste Woche Warten auf mein Trailflow (Größe L und in Schwarz)hinter mir.
> Bin riesig gespannt wie es in natura aussieht und ob die Felgen weiß sind wie auf der Homepage oder schwarz wie im Test bei der Freeride.
> Hoffe, dass die letzten 9 Wochen so schnell rumgehen wie die erste
> 
> Allen ein fröhliches Warten




Ich habe mein Dropzone am 28.10.2009 bestellt, zwar von Grau in Schwarz umgeordert, aber das Warten hat langsam ein Ende, die Hälfte im Jahr 2010 sind ja schon rum. Vieleicht kommt es ja doch früher als KW 16. Vorfreude ist einfach die schönste Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (26. Februar 2010)

Sieht bestimmt genial aus mit den weißen Felgen, aber wie lange der Sattel und die Griffe weiß bleiben ist ne andere Geschichte^^ 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Deleted 173735 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Haben gestern unsre ersten Canyon Bikes bestellt.

Grand Canyon AL 7.0 W (Traffic White)
Grand Canyon CF 8.0

Voraussichtliche Lieferung in KW 11, hoffe das Wetter is bis dahin auch etwas schöner....

Auf jeden fall freuen wir uns drauf, denn unsre alten Bikes wurden uns entwendet 

Schöne Grüße aus Österreich

A & C


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (27. Februar 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Hi,habe endlich auch ein Grand Canyon in "Pure Orange Metallic" bestellt!
> 
> Die Lieferzeit gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, KW20 ist noch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.
> Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Wunsch Farbe...
> ...



Ich bin raus hier!

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## whigger (27. Februar 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus hier!
> 
> Grüße
> Philipp



Weil es zu lange dauert, oder weil Du es bekommen hast?

Hoffe das Torque kommt früher als KW17


----------



## chris94 (28. Februar 2010)

Heyhou
Habe gestern ein Nerve XC 8.0 bestellt
Lieferdatum KW 14...
Ich hoffe dass ich die richtige Rahmengröße bestellt habe, bin 178cm Schrittlänge 85cm. Habe Größe M bestellt und hoffe, dass mir das auf längeren Touren nicht zu klein ist...
Grüße Chris


----------



## whigger (28. Februar 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> Heyhou
> Habe gestern ein Nerve XC 8.0 bestellt
> Lieferdatum KW 14...
> Ich hoffe dass ich die richtige Rahmengröße bestellt habe, bin 178cm Schrittlänge 85cm. Habe Größe M bestellt und hoffe, dass mir das auf längeren Touren nicht zu klein ist...
> Grüße Chris



Sollte eigentlich sehr gut passen


----------



## Mecci (28. Februar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich sehr gut passen



yo passt. bin auch 1,78 und fahre M! peace


----------



## sh0rt (28. Februar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Hoffe das Torque kommt früher als KW17



Da sagst du was


----------



## ghia (28. Februar 2010)

Amen! Torque brüder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (28. Februar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Weil es zu lange dauert, oder weil Du es bekommen hast?
> 
> Hoffe das Torque kommt früher als KW17



Hab mich für das weiße entschieden 

LG
Philipp






Weitere Bilder gibts nach dem Umbau


----------



## sh0rt (1. März 2010)

Weiß ist halt eine schöne Farbe!


----------



## HaakeBekk (3. März 2010)

Sitzen nun auch im Wartezimmer. Heute bei Canyon zur Probefahrt gewesen und ein AM 7 in XL schwarz für mich und ein 7er in weiß S für meine Frau bestellt. 

Liefertermin KW13


----------



## awdesign (3. März 2010)

toobi schrieb:


> Am Montag gehe ich mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 abholen
> 
> (angegeben war KW10)



Dito bin Montag auch da um mein Nerve XC 7 abzuholen. Angegeben war KW 12, ist aber schon seit über einer Woche bereit zum abholen.


----------



## off_by_one (3. März 2010)

Bin raus.

Habe mein AM 7.0 gestern in Koblenz abgeholt. 

Nach der ersten Tour muss ich sagen, die Bissigkeit abseits der Piste ist der Hammer! 

Optisch ist es sowieso unschlagbar


----------



## da_chris (3. März 2010)

habe am donnerstag letzte woche ein weißes nerve am 9 bestellt und es ist heute schon gekommen. laut bestellung sollte es erst nächste woche kommen. lieferzeit nach österreich in 6 tagen inkl. wochenende finde ich spitze.

freue mich nun schon richtig auf die erste ausfahrt, leider noch im schnee aber immerhin.

und ich finde den rahmen in weiß absolut klasse.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (4. März 2010)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Sitzen nun auch im Wartezimmer. Heute bei Canyon zur Probefahrt gewesen und ein AM 7 in XL schwarz für mich und ein 7er in weiß S für meine Frau bestellt.


Hohoo, mal eben 4000 Mark ausgegeben... ziehmlich locker!


----------



## HaakeBekk (4. März 2010)

Eher in Euro und ein wenig (+) weil Pedale ja auch noch dazukommen. Sind unsere ersten MTB´s

Edit - mir ist auf der Bestellbestätigung aufgefallen das pro Bike nur eine Pedale in der Stückliste auftaucht. Die gibt´s doch nicht paarweise oder?


----------



## steve99 (4. März 2010)

awdesign schrieb:


> Dito bin Montag auch da um mein Nerve XC 7 abzuholen. Angegeben war KW 12, ist aber schon seit über einer Woche bereit zum abholen.



kannst du mir mal deine SL und körpergröße verraten? bin mir noch unsicher in welcher größe ich das XC 7.0 bei 180cm und SL 86cm nehmen soll.


----------



## awdesign (4. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal deine SL und körpergröße verraten? bin mir noch unsicher in welcher größe ich das XC 7.0 bei 180cm und SL 86cm nehmen soll.



Hi, ich war im November dort und hab mich beraten lassen. Bin 189cm SL weiss ich nicht habe Rahmengröße L. Habe auch ne Runde damit gedreht alles perfekt.


----------



## leeresblatt (4. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal deine SL und körpergröße verraten? bin mir noch unsicher in welcher größe ich das XC 7.0 bei 180cm und SL 86cm nehmen soll.



entspannt sitzen -> M
Streckbank -> L


----------



## steve99 (4. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> entspannt sitzen -> M
> Streckbank -> L



also schliesse ich daraus, dass du mir zu M rätst!?

ist halt so ne sache weil das PPS springt bei 87 auf L um...


----------



## sh0rt (4. März 2010)

Naja er sagt damit wohl eher aus: M sehr entspannt, L sehr sportlich  kommt sicher drauf an was du willst. Aber bei 180 und Schrittlänge noch im "M-Rahmen" würde ich M nehmen.


----------



## 2slow4U (4. März 2010)

Hi Leidensgenossen! 

Ich nehm auch mal eben Platz hier, hab ein AM7 in schwarz (Grösse L) bestellt... Liefertermin KW11


----------



## Dekoration (5. März 2010)

Aloha,

Bei mir dropt ein Dropzone in KW16


----------



## Trojus (5. März 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Hab mich für das weiße entschieden
> 
> LG
> Philipp
> ...


 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 20"? Das schwarze AL 6.0 in 18" ist ja erst wieder ab KW 20 lieferbar :-(! Überlege daher es in weiß zu nehmen.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (6. März 2010)

ich nehm jetzt auch mal platz im wartezimmer...nerve xc 7.0 größe M soeben geordert!

hoffe jetzt nur es passt bei meinen daten...180cm/SL 86cm?!


----------



## knuspi (7. März 2010)

M ist grenzwertig. Könntest auch L nehmen. Kommt auf deine persönliche Vorliebe an. In so einem Grenzfall wäre eine Probefahrt nicht schlecht gewesen


----------



## whigger (7. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> ich nehm jetzt auch mal platz im wartezimmer...nerve xc 7.0 größe M soeben geordert!
> 
> hoffe jetzt nur es passt bei meinen daten...180cm/SL 86cm?!


 
Ein Kumpel (ohschda) von mir hatte letzte Saison mit 1,80m und SL 88 ein XC6 in M und es hat super gepasst... Also keine Sorge
Auf dem L wäre es sicher eher wie auf einer Streckbank...


----------



## steve99 (7. März 2010)

thx!

ich denke auch das ich mit M gut hinkomme...wie ich schon geschrieben hatte in einem anderen beitrag, haben mir 3 berater(in) von canyon alle zum M geraten bei meinen daten.
bei dem L habe ich auch bedenken was die oberrohrlänge betrifft...wär wahrscheinlich echt wie auf ner streckbank...!?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (8. März 2010)

Trojus schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 20"? Das schwarze AL 6.0 in 18" ist ja erst wieder ab KW 20 lieferbar :-(! Überlege daher es in weiß zu nehmen.
> Grüße



Ist Rahmengröße 20" bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad! 



Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Julian0o (8. März 2010)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Eher in Euro und ein wenig (+) weil Pedale ja auch noch dazukommen. Sind unsere ersten MTB´s
> 
> Edit - mir ist auf der Bestellbestätigung aufgefallen das pro Bike nur eine Pedale in der Stückliste auftaucht. Die gibt´s doch nicht paarweise oder?


Gibts nur paarweise!


----------



## Blaskowitz (9. März 2010)

so ich nehme dann auch mal platz, das xc 6.0 ist bestellt worden...


----------



## Gades (9. März 2010)

mittlerweile gibts sogar bikes 2 go
http://www.canyon.com/shop/bikes_to_go.html
sind zwar nicht viele, aber immerhin. allerdings nur für selbstabholer


ps. nur noch 7 wochen bis zum torque^^


----------



## awdesign (10. März 2010)

Hi Leutz,

Am Montag habe ich mein Nerve XC 7.0 bei Canyon abgeholt, heute sind die Pedale angekommen und los gehts ;-) Bin hier raus alles 1A sehr zufrieden.

Gruß

Andreas

P.S.: Da isset ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaakeBekk (10. März 2010)

Ob man Hörnchen mag oder nicht lässt sich nur durch ausgiebiges Testen herausfinden oder?


----------



## leeresblatt (10. März 2010)

ja, könnte schon sein

btw. Alpinist Grau M ist auf KW 23 gegangen, also wer eins bestellen wollte, hätte es schon vor ein paar Tagen tun sollen


----------



## sh0rt (10. März 2010)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Ob man Hörnchen mag oder nicht lässt sich nur durch ausgiebiges Testen herausfinden oder?



Ich mag Hörnchen nur aufm Frühstückstisch


----------



## Bike_Hias (10. März 2010)

Hab grad gesehen dass sich die Lieferzeit des Playzone von KW17 auf KW16 verschoben hat! Ole ole, so kann das weiter gehen!
Ich freu mich! Nur noch 6 Wochen warten. Und wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, fällt mir dass nicht besonders schwer...


----------



## sh0rt (10. März 2010)

Bike_Hias schrieb:


> Und wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, fällt mir dass nicht besonders schwer...



Schaumal in 4 Wochen aus dem Fenster, dann sagste auch: BOAH NOCH IMMER 2 WOCHEN


----------



## Bike_Hias (10. März 2010)

Wie gut dass es nicht das einzige Bike is das im Keller steht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. März 2010)

Bike_Hias schrieb:


> Wie gut dass es nicht das einzige Bike is das im Keller steht ;-)


Ja da hast du Recht! Sonst wär das Warten noch viel schlimmer.

Ich hab nen Alpinist bestellt, bin mir aber immer noch unsicher, ob ich nich doch das Trailflow nehmen soll... 
Wenn man auf das Alpinist gescheite Reifen und ne KeFü drauf macht sinds im Endeffekt halt 600 Öcken für nen Killo Gewicht... 
Hmm...


----------



## whigger (10. März 2010)

Wenn Du auf die Talas verzichten kannst, dann nimm ein Trailflow. Mach dann fÃ¼r 300â¬ ZTR Flow mit Hope ProII drauf und verklopp die FR30. Dann hast Du fÃ¼r 2500â¬ ein "robustes" Alpinist


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf die Talas verzichten kannst, dann nimm ein Trailflow. Mach dann für 300 ZTR Flow mit Hope ProII drauf und verklopp die FR30. Dann hast Du für 2500 ein "robustes" Alpinist



Die Talas brauch ich nicht unbedingt.
Kann man mit den ZTR Flow auch mal in nen Bikepark?

Deine Idee gefällt mir aber sehr gut!  Danke!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (10. März 2010)

Bei der Talas hab ich so meine Zweifel wegen der Fitkartusche... hat darunter wirklich die Sensibilität zu leiden?


----------



## Tom Servo (11. März 2010)

Hab mich auch für'n Trailflow anstatt ein Alpinist entschieden. Das Mehr-Gewicht an den "statischen" Teilen wird es wohl nicht ausmachen, allenfalls die Laufräder. Bin aber noch nicht so scharf drauf, die Dinger direkt zu wechseln. Die FR30 muss man dann erst mal quitt werden. Wenn die Nabe hinten wenigstens 150mm wäre, könnte ich den Satz als Reserve für's Bügeleisen behalten.

Und mal gucken, wie die 22/36 Kurbel sich macht.


----------



## whigger (11. März 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Die Talas brauch ich nicht unbedingt.
> Kann man mit den ZTR Flow auch mal in nen Bikepark?
> 
> Deine Idee gefällt mir aber sehr gut!  Danke!



Also von den ZTR Flow liest man ja nur extrem gutes! Ich lese immer mal wieder durch den Liteville 901 Threat (so eigen wie die Leute auch sind), aber man bekommt echt nen guten Überblick über die Parts und die Einsatzgebiete. Bislang habe ich noch keinerlei Einschränkungen von den Flow gelesen. Ausschließlich für Bikepark gibt es sicher bessere, weil stabilere, aber die sind dann eben auch massig. Preis/Leistung/Gewicht kommt wohl kein LRS so schnell an die ZTR Flow/Hopr ProII ran! Klick Dich auch mal durch den "Projekt Light Freerider Threat"...

Wegen Talas war ich auch am überlegen, aber ich bin dann mit nen ES mal mit den vollen 160mm den Berg hoch und dann für mich entschieden, dass ich die Absenkung nicht benötige. Gewicht von der Van ist knapp 150g mehr, aber dafür wohl eine bessere Performance out of the Box. 

Leider sind das bei mir auch nur Dinge die ich hier im Forum aus anderen Erfahrungswerten gelesen habe, weil ich ja selber auch auf mein Trailflow warten muss und noch nichts selber (er)fahren konnte. Das wird auch meine erste 36er Fox und ich freu mich wie irre darauf!

Bei der Talas gibt es ein Tuning mit Motoröl, was sie merklich sensibler macht. Ebenso benötigt sie eine gewisse Zeit um eingefahren zu werden, damit sie schön geschmeidig wird. Die Dichtungen sind halt am Anfang recht stramm...

Ich für meinen Teil habe ich bewusst für ein Trailflow entschieden und werde es dann nach und nach mit tollen Teilen verfeinern. Mein Projekt heisst dann Black/Blue/White
Lenker und Pedale, sowie Naben und Nippel blau (passt zu den blauen Teilen an den Fox Elementen), weiße ZTR Flow Felgen, Griffe, Bremsen und Gabel. Rahmen ist schwarz elox. Ich denke das wird toll aussehen und trotz das Canyon drauf steht, ein wenig Individualität ausstrahlen. Mal sehen was die Saison bringt

Ziel ist es auf jeden Fall ein Bike aufzubauen, welches fast so leicht ist wie ein Alpinist ist, aber eben nicht so tourig daher kommt. Richtige Reifen und ein fetter Lenker sind da schon die Grundvoraussetzung. Ich peile so 14,4-14,8kg an, je nach Budget...


----------



## stefan-79 (11. März 2010)

Lustiger Thread hier.  Habe mein GC AL 6.0 in weiß letzte Woche bestellt. Wollte zwar eher das in black ano ... haben, aber hatte keine Lust bis KW20 zu warten. Bin gespannt, ob der Liefertermin in KW11 eingehalten wird, da ich derzeit kein Bike habe. OK, habe doch eins, aber das ist eher von der Sorte, die nicht geklaut werden, auch wenn man sie unverschlossen in der Innenstadt abstellt. Nunja, immerhin habe ich die Pedalen schon.

EDIT: Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister übergeben. YES!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (11. März 2010)

@ Tom Servo: Beim Torque ist doch hinten 150x12mm, oder?

Das klingt ja schon mal recht gut mit der ZTR Flow, ich werd noch bisschen lesen im Enduro Leichtbau Thread.
An meinem Votec hab ich derzeit ne 32er Fox Van dran und die ist einfach nur Sahne. Deshalb kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass die 36er Van genau so abgeht, wenn nicht noch mehr! 

Das Graphite Grey vom Alpinist (was ich so bestellt habe) gefällt mir richtig gut, besser als das (auch sehr schöne) schwarz/weiß. Schade, dass es die Farbe nicht am Trailflow gibt.
Aber ich bin mir immer sicherer, dass ich doch noch zum Trailflow wechsle.

Und wo gibts den Hope Pro & ZTR Flow LRS eigentlich für 300? Hab gestern mal kurz geschaut und nur so was um die 400 gefunden.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, dass es am 10.4 beim Canyon Day 10% oder so auf die neuen Torques gibt. Das wär natürlich perfekt!

Gruß


----------



## whigger (11. März 2010)

Die ZTR gibt es hier im Bikemarkt beim user zet1 fÃ¼r um die 300â¬. 

Schau HIER

Gab es denn in den Jahren zuvor beim Canyon Day Rabatte auf Bikes?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Tom Servo (11. März 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> @ Tom Servo: Beim Torque ist doch hinten 150x12mm, oder?


Im Torque-Thread mein ich gelesen zu haben, dass bis 2009 noch 135mm Naben drin wären und ab 2010 dann 142mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (11. März 2010)

@Tom: Ganz sicher bin ich mir bei der Achsbreite nicht.

@whigger: Ok, das Angebot hatte ich nicht gesehen. Das ist natürlich richtig günstig.
Schau mal HIER, 2. Beitrag bei Saisoneröffnungsangebote: 
_"Selbstverständlich schnüren wir zum 10.04.2010 massig Angebote. *Räder*, Zubehör, Kleidung und die ein oder andere Überraschung warten zu Sonderpreisen im Canyon.Home."_


----------



## whigger (11. März 2010)

Na das hÃ¶rt sich doch nicht schlecht an

Jetzt bin ich natÃ¼rlich am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich denn die Anreise von 200km in kauf nehme, weil die Angebote nur "vor Ort und an diesem einen Tag" gewÃ¤hrt werden. 10% wÃ¤ren aber schon wieder 240â¬ und somit eventuell ein neuer LRS....

Das Leben ist echt hart, wenn man ein Sparfuchs mit Hang zum Konsum ist;-)


----------



## nullstein (11. März 2010)

Wer die ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II momentan wirklich günstig schießen will, sollte in UK bestellen. CRC, Bikeoutletyork und Co bieten den LRS für 260-280 an. Und das meist ohne Versandkosten. Wer lieber in D bestellt, dem sei BikeComponents empfohlen (299).


----------



## Didjah (11. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Das Leben ist echt hart, wenn man ein Sparfuchs mit Hang zum Konsum ist;-)


Die Aussage trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf...
1268154195546.jpg


----------



## steve99 (11. März 2010)

juhu...meins ist on the way!

samstag bestellt morgen dann bestimmt da...super zeit! das einzige was mich gerade noch extrem nervt, ist dies sch... wetter. so langsam könnten die temperaturen mal etwas steigen...


----------



## leeresblatt (11. März 2010)

bei den neuen Torques tut sich was, der Alpinist Grau in S und L ist jetzt auf KW 16 gegangen, Rest bleibt auf 17


----------



## Didjah (11. März 2010)

Und das AM 6.0 in pure orange metallic is von KW 13 auf *sofort* umgesprungen!
Dann müsst ich doch eigentlich die nächsten Tage was von denen hören oder?
Ich hab schließlich schon im November bestellt.


----------



## Barney_1 (12. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> bei den neuen Torques tut sich was, der Alpinist Grau in S und L ist jetzt auf KW 16 gegangen, Rest bleibt auf 17



L steht aber heute schon wieder auf KW 17. Ist ja wie an der Börse, ein ständiges auf und ab


----------



## Gades (12. März 2010)

ich bin schonmal froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der jeden tag mindesten einmal den liefertermin guckt XD

mich würde aber mal interessieren, wieso der termin jetzt immer schwankt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (12. März 2010)

Solange sich der (vorläufige) Liefertermin nur um jeweils eine Woche vor und zurück bewegt, geht es ja noch!! Wenn es sich wie mit dem Sprit zur Zeit verhalten würde, dann würden sich die Liefertermine sehr weit nach hinten schieben!! :-(


----------



## Barney_1 (13. März 2010)

Jetzt steht es in L in grapite grey bei KW 23 , drei Tage, drei verschiedene Termine


----------



## sh0rt (13. März 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Jetzt steht es in L in grapite grey bei KW 23 , drei Tage, drei verschiedene Termine



Die wunder eines modernen ERP Systems


----------



## steve99 (13. März 2010)

so mein XC7.0 ist auch gestern gekommen.... 

nach dem ich es heute aufgebaut habe und mal ne ganz kurze runde gedreht habe, kommt mir der rahmen unter mir irgendwie echt klein vor...hätte ich vielleicht doch L nehmen sollen? 

oh man ich bin confused...


----------



## sh0rt (13. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> so mein XC7.0 ist auch gestern gekommen....
> 
> nach dem ich es heute aufgebaut habe und mal ne ganz kurze runde gedreht habe, kommt mir der rahmen unter mir irgendwie echt klein vor...hätte ich vielleicht doch L nehmen sollen?
> 
> oh man ich bin confused...



Wie groß, SL, was hattest du vorher?


----------



## leeresblatt (13. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> so mein XC7.0 ist auch gestern gekommen....
> 
> nach dem ich es heute aufgebaut habe und mal ne ganz kurze runde gedreht habe, kommt mir der rahmen unter mir irgendwie echt klein vor...hätte ich vielleicht doch L nehmen sollen?
> 
> oh man ich bin confused...



wie äussert sich das, fühlst du dich unwohl auf dem M? ich habe ähnliche Maße wie du 179/87 und hätte eigentlich auch M genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## awdesign (13. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> so mein XC7.0 ist auch gestern gekommen....
> 
> nach dem ich es heute aufgebaut habe und mal ne ganz kurze runde gedreht habe, kommt mir der rahmen unter mir irgendwie echt klein vor...hätte ich vielleicht doch L nehmen sollen?
> 
> oh man ich bin confused...



Ich bin froh das ich L genommen habe. O.K. bin auch 1,89m...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## steve99 (14. März 2010)

moin moin...

nee ich kann noch nicht mal sagen das ich mich unwohl fühle. es kommt mir halt etwas klein vor. ich bin 180cm und hab SL86cm.

hab hier noch ein hardtail mit 20" und da sitz ich schon sportlicher drauf, wobei ich nicht sagen will besser, denn man sitzt da schon gestreckter.
aber beim hardtail hat ich schon manchmal das bedürfnis nach einer etwas aufrechteren position, da hab ich mich dann immer gefragt ob das nicht etwas zu groß ist. das ist ein Canyon Bib Bear in L und hat eigentlich von der oberrohrlänge fast die gleiche wie das XC in M. vielleicht muss ich mich einfach nur an das fully gewöhnen.

@ awdesign: bei deiner größe hätte ich auch L genommen, da hätte sich die frage nicht gestellt! aber die oberrohrlänge vom L erschien und erscheint mir eigentlich immer noch zu lang für mich. und ein zu langes oberrohr mit nem kürzeren vorbau ausgleichen ist wohl auch nicht der richtige weg, eher andersrum wie man mir auch bei der canyon hotline sagte. da haben mir ja auch 3 berater eigentlich alle zu m geraten. auch allein wegen der oberrohrhöhe wenn man auf den füssen steht und das bike zw den beinen hat.


----------



## awdesign (14. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> moin moin...
> @ awdesign: bei deiner größe hätte ich auch L genommen, da hätte sich die frage nicht gestellt! aber die oberrohrlänge vom L erschien und erscheint mir eigentlich immer noch zu lang für mich. und ein zu langes oberrohr mit nem kürzeren vorbau ausgleichen ist wohl auch nicht der richtige weg, eher andersrum wie man mir auch bei der canyon hotline sagte. da haben mir ja auch 3 berater eigentlich alle zu m geraten. auch allein wegen der oberrohrhöhe wenn man auf den füssen steht und das bike zw den beinen hat.



moin, wenn Dir 3 Berater die Empfehlung gegeben haben dann wird das richtig sein. Dann muss man sich einfach dran gewönnen. Wenn ich fahre ist es bei mir auch "komisch". Ist eben ungewohnt habe da eine ganz andere Position als bei meinem alten Fahrrad.


----------



## Julian0o (14. März 2010)

Schon jemand was vom Nerve AM 6.0 in Orange gehört? Nen Kumpel hat vor 3 Monaten seins bestellt und ist aber noch nicht fertig obwohls auf sofort lieferbar steht seit ein paar Tagen.

MfG


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2010)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Bestelldatum den Haupteinfluss hat, in welcher Reihenfolge die Räder eines bestimmten Modells geliefert werden, und nicht wann die Kohle überwiesen wurde?


----------



## steve99 (14. März 2010)

awdesign schrieb:


> moin, wenn Dir 3 Berater die Empfehlung gegeben haben dann wird das richtig sein. Dann muss man sich einfach dran gewönnen. Wenn ich fahre ist es bei mir auch "komisch". Ist eben ungewohnt habe da eine ganz andere Position als bei meinem alten Fahrrad.



ja du hast wahrscheinlich recht, denn auf dem hardtail fährt man wie gesagt etwas (zu) gestreckt und jetzt auch dem fully fahr ich eher wie auf nem (nee ich will das gar nicht so schreiben aber mir fehlt der richtige vergleich) hollandrad. bin noch nie auf nem hollandrad gefahren aber so könnte es sein...bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen den vergleich!


----------



## awdesign (14. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> ja du hast wahrscheinlich recht, denn auf dem hardtail fährt man wie gesagt etwas (zu) gestreckt und jetzt auch dem fully fahr ich eher wie auf nem (nee ich will das gar nicht so schreiben aber mir fehlt der richtige vergleich) hollandrad. bin noch nie auf nem hollandrad gefahren aber so könnte es sein...bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen den vergleich!



Perfekte Beschreibung, genauso ist es bei mir auch vom Gefühl


----------



## Didjah (15. März 2010)

Or hab grad ma im Servicecenter angerufen um meine Lieferadresse zu ändern und hab dann mal gefragt wie lange es noch dauert (geplant KW13). Dann hatt sie mir gesagt dass ich das bike schon längst hätte haben können wenn ich das Geld überwiesen hätt!!!
Dabei steht in der Vorrauszahlungsrechnung das man erst 10 Tage vor dem geplanten Lieferthermin Geld überweisen soll. Ich dacht halt einfach ich grieg, wenn es soweit ist, nochma ne Zahlungsaufforderung oder so. Hätt ich das gewusst wär ich schon nimmer hier...


----------



## proxis (15. März 2010)

so ich setz mich dann auch mal mit rein, hab mir zwar "nur" das yellowstone 4.0 bestellt, aber ich will erstmal wieder rein kommen. hier ist leider auch mehr flach als bergig und ich will erstmal wieder einsteigen. mal abwarten wann ich die zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. laut der seite ist es sofort verfügbar.


----------



## HaakeBekk (17. März 2010)

Fast draußen - aber eine kurze Frage noch an die Community. Lässt sich die Steckachse beim AM7 Werkzeuglos herausnehmen (QR15) oder ist sie geschraubt? Hinten sind ja noch normale Schnellspanner vermute ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (17. März 2010)

Ja, ist Werzeuglos möglich. Sieht ähnlich aus wie ein Schnellspanner, nur dass man die Achse ganz herausziehen muss, bevor man das Rad entfernen kann...


----------



## Hesse11 (17. März 2010)

Habe mir eben mein Nerve XC 8.0 in schwarz bestellt.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## steve99 (17. März 2010)

welche größe hast du und welche hat dein bestelltes bike?


----------



## alibabashack (18. März 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Dann hatt sie mir gesagt dass ich das bike schon längst hätte haben können wenn ich das Geld überwiesen hätt!!!



Oje da muss ich wohl auch mal anrufen  Warte auf mein schickes AM 8 im schwarzen waldgrün und sehe mir täglich die hässliche 16 vor dem KW an.

Was bastelt ihr euch denn für Pedale an? Schau mir gerade die 5050 von CrankBrothers an. Klickies sind mir irgendwie unsympathisch .. da seh ich mich immer schon auf dem Rücken liegen wie ein Käfer, nur dass ich noch nicht mal mit den Beinen wackeln kann. 

Die Anmeldung hier war sowieso obligatorisch, aber das ich das einmal machen würde, nur weil ich vor Vorfreude platze, hätte ich nicht gedacht:
Hallo allerseits!

Alex


----------



## 2slow4U (18. März 2010)

Sooo, ich bin raus hier... pünktlich zum Frühling heute mein AM 7 in schwarz abgeholt.

Ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin restlos begeistert!! 

War auch alles soweit gut montiert, nur die Lenkerklemmung war nicht fest genug angezogen und der Umwerfer braucht noch was Feintuning.


Gruß, 2slow


----------



## Jackbubu (18. März 2010)

Ich bin auch raus, vorgestern dem staunenden Postboten (soviel Geld für´n Fahrrad???) die Kohlen überreicht. Werd dann mal demnächst in den Keller gehen und gucken ob auch alles dabei ist!


----------



## sh0rt (18. März 2010)

Jackbubu schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus, vorgestern dem staunenden Postboten (soviel Geld für´n Fahrrad???) die Kohlen überreicht. Werd dann mal demnächst in den Keller gehen und gucken ob auch alles dabei ist!



Hahaha, ich hatte mal ein Laufrad bekommen: DT340, DT5.1

War der Kommentar vom Postboten: "Das eine Laufrad kostet mehr wie mein ganzes Mountainbike und das fährt echt gut."


----------



## Hesse11 (18. März 2010)

Hat sonst noch jemand ein Nerve XC?


----------



## Hesse11 (18. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> welche größe hast du und welche hat dein bestelltes bike?



Servus, 
bin 179 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 83 cm. Hab mir dann nach PPS M bestellt.   Wie fährt sich dein Bike so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. März 2010)

Hesse11 schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin 179 groÃ und hab ne SchrittlÃ¤nge von 83 cm. Hab mir dann nach PPS M bestellt.   Wie fÃ¤hrt sich dein Bike so?



Hi,

ich habe fast die gleiche MaÃe wie du

Mit dem kurzen Vorbau bin ich zu aufrecht gesessen
Ich habe ihn gleich gegen einen 110 bei Canyon kostenlos tauschen lassen.
Jetzt bin ich in einer viel sportlicheren Position

Das muss aber jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden, wie er sitzten will.


Ich habe meins (AM8, Gr. M) Anfang Jan. bekommen.
Habe jetzt fast 1.700 Km runter gekurbelt. (Kette nach 1.000 Km gewechselt)
Die ersten zwei Wochen habe ich mit dem Setup herum gespielt.
Seit das passt, konzentriere ich mich auf das ganze Bike und bin bis jetzt  sehr zufrieden

Das ist bis jetzt mein "Minus":
- Kette nur HG-53 (Der Restliche Antrieb XT und dann so eine Kette - 
  fÃ¼r 6 â¬ mehr gibt es die HG-93 (XT) Kette)
- Beim Unter- und Sitzrohr keine Schutzfolie gegen Steinschlag (6 â¬)
- Mit dem E-Type Umwerfer kann man z. B. bei mitlerem Kettenblatt   
  nicht alle GÃ¤nge hinten schalten, ohne das die Kette am Umwerfer 
  schleift.
  Ich weis, man schaltet normalerweise nicht so exterm

Solche kleinischkeiten sollten bei einem Bike in der Preisklasse inkl. sein


----------



## cypoman (18. März 2010)

Hurra die Sonne ist da  

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Dropzone ... sind ja nur noch knapp 5 Wochen !!!


----------



## Werner Amort (18. März 2010)

nerve mr 8.0

wird aber hoffentlich nicht lange dauern, da expressbike...


----------



## steve99 (18. März 2010)

wie ich auch schon in einem anderen beitrag geschrieben habe, werde ich in L umtauschen. das M ist mir einfach zu klein bzw ich sitze zu kompakt drauf. hab fast das gefühl das ich vorne überkippe. und bei touren mal ne entspannte position, also arme lang machen, ist da nicht. auch berg hoch kann ich nicht durch ziehen am lenker richtig druck aufbauen hab ich das gefühl. ich finde M bei 180cm und SL 86cm als etwas zu klein.


----------



## CleanSweep (18. März 2010)

Da ja die Infos zu Körpergröße/Schrittlänge und bestellter Rahmengröße recht interessant zu sein scheinen - for the records:

Ich fahre ein Nerve AM in Größe L; Körpergröße 184 cm, Schrittlänge 91 cm. Das Rad passt perfekt.


----------



## leeresblatt (18. März 2010)

wär nicht schlecht ne Datenbank aufzubauen, so wie es irgendwo für Liteville einen gibt. würde bei der Entscheidung für ne Größe sehr helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nixmerker (20. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nehm auch mal Platz auf der Wartebank. Hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen ein Nerve xc6.0 bestellt und warte nun gespannt darauf. Lieferzeit iss für KW14  angekündigt. Na ja iss ja bald, oder vielleicht kommt es ja früher. *Daumen drück*

cu


----------



## 19gerdi92 (21. März 2010)

hi
Hab gestern mein frx betellt.
Lieferzeit is ja nich lang, hoffe das es nächste woche da is.
Genau zu den ferien!!!


----------



## filant (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich warte nun seit ca.4 Wochen auf mein nerve xc 6.0 (größe m, schwarz). Als Liefertermin habe ich ebenfalls KW 14 mitgeteilt bekommen. Ich bin jedoch zuversichtlich, dass ich die Osterfeiertage schon durch den Wald ballern kann , da es aktuell wieder als Expressbike vorhanden ist.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir das Ultimate Al 8.0 als Expressbike bestellt und habe 5 Wochen drauf gewartet und keine Frage die Zeit des Wartens hat sich gelohnt - wie sich jedoch später herausstellte hätte das bike viel früher bei mir sein können, jedoch habe ich den fehler gemacht und mir gleich einen tune Wasserträger mitbestellt, der zu der Zeit nicht verfügbar war und da wollte man sich dann das Porto sparen und beides zusammen verschicken. Zwar hat man mir schlussendlich beides separat geschickt, jedoch hätte man da vielleicht auch ohne meinen Anruf bei der Hotline auf die Idee kommen können.

schau mit v


----------



## HaakeBekk (21. März 2010)

Wir sind dann mal raus. Haben gestern unsere beiden Bikes in Koblenz abgeholt. Jetzt ist erst mal ausprobieren abgesagt


----------



## fikaso (21. März 2010)

Bin dann mal raus...
Dropzone storniert
Wünsch euch noch eine angenehme Wartezeit


----------



## whigger (21. März 2010)

fikaso schrieb:


> Bin dann mal raus...
> Dropzone storniert
> Wünsch euch noch eine angenehme Wartezeit



Und was gibts als Ersatz?


----------



## fikaso (21. März 2010)

Speci SX Trail 2 mit Hammerschmidt, Deemax und Kindshock... 
Restliches Tuning folgt wenn ich wieder flüssig bin...


----------



## steveo282 (21. März 2010)

Ich setz mich mal ins Wartezimmer, da ich auf das Torque Playzone in Größe S und M im Showroom warte um es mal probe zu fahren


----------



## whigger (21. März 2010)

fikaso schrieb:


> Speci SX Trail 2 mit Hammerschmidt, Deemax und Kindshock...
> Restliches Tuning folgt wenn ich wieder flüssig bin...



Nicht schlecht!
Ich bin auch gerade mit mir am kämpfen und überlege zwischen dem Trailflow und einem Intense Uzzi VP 

Wenn nur das liebe Geld nicht wäre....


----------



## fikaso (21. März 2010)

Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel drauf
Bin es vor 2 Wochen mal nen Tag lang gefahren (SX Trail 2 2010 Standartversion) und muß sagen, ist echt ein Hammer!
Der Federweg ist völlig ausreichend, die Geo top und der Rahmen um einiges schwerer (stabiler). Ich denke mal der Mehrpreis lohnt schon da ich auf dauer zufriedener damit sein werde
Also lieber jetzt mehr investiert und nächsten Monat nur von Wasser und Brot leben ( ist ja auch gut für die Strandfigur) als nächste Saison wieder nach nem neuen Bike umsehen...

Das Intense ist ja auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (21. März 2010)

@Whigger: Du bist ja ein ganz Unentschlossener. Erst Stereo, dann Trailflow und jetzt Intense?? Wenn du so weiter machst, stehste am Ende der Saison immernoch ohne Bike da
Vor allem unterscheiden sich die Bikes in meinen Augen schon recht deutlich in ihrem Zielgebiet.


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

kann jmd bestätigen das die LUX modelle vorrätig sind ? 

mfg


----------



## whigger (21. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> @Whigger: Du bist ja ein ganz Unentschlossener. Erst Stereo, dann Trailflow und jetzt Intense?? Wenn du so weiter machst, stehste am Ende der Saison immernoch ohne Bike da
> Vor allem unterscheiden sich die Bikes in meinen Augen schon recht deutlich in ihrem Zielgebiet.



Ja, leider. Hoffe ich finde bald wo nach ich suche...

Das Stereo war mir dann doch etwas zu wenig, aber Trailflow und Intense Uzzi zielen schon in die gleiche Richtung, je nach Aufbau. Was mir immer ein bisschen zu schaffen macht, ist die Wartezeit. In der Zeit in der ich warte passiert es immer mal wieder, dass mir ein Bike ins Auge springt, welches mir vorher nicht aufgefallen war. Wie schön wäre es, wenn jetzt schon eins bei mir stehen würde


----------



## sh0rt (22. März 2010)

fikaso schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Mehrpreis lohnt schon da ich auf dauer zufriedener damit sein werde



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, wie mit jedem Bike: Nach dem Kauf ist vor dem Kauf 

Was kost das gute Stück denn? Also das SX Trail, ist echt ein steiles Gerät ein Bekannter hat auch eins...


----------



## jhebbel (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern das XC7 bestellt, welches zum einen ein 2Go Bike ist und zum anderen ein Express Bike. Jetzt habe ich eben die Bestätigung für den Auftrag bekommen. in dem steht jetzt was von KW 14 (heute hat die KW12 angefangen). Ist das so ein Standarddingens, dass die 2 Wochen später planen, oder muss ich jetzt wirklich bis KW14 warten? Dann geh ich das Ding am Freitag nämlich abholen 

Gruß


----------



## affleck (22. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!
> Ich bin auch gerade mit mir am kämpfen und überlege zwischen dem Trailflow und einem Intense Uzzi VP
> 
> Wenn nur das liebe Geld nicht wäre....




Mensch whigger... Wir wollen doch im "Partnerlook" ab KW17 den Königstuhl unsicher machen...

Dann meld ich mich hier auch mal im Wartezimmer an. Hab bereits im Januar ein Trailflow bestellt und düse noch so lange mit meinem 2009er XC 6.0 rum. Freu mich drauf!! Hoffe es bleibt bei KW17 oder früher!!! 

Grüße


----------



## off_by_one (22. März 2010)

jhebbel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern das XC7 bestellt, welches zum einen ein 2Go Bike ist und zum anderen ein Express Bike. Jetzt habe ich eben die Bestätigung für den Auftrag bekommen. in dem steht jetzt was von KW 14 (heute hat die KW12 angefangen). Ist das so ein Standarddingens, dass die 2 Wochen später planen, oder muss ich jetzt wirklich bis KW14 warten? Dann geh ich das Ding am Freitag nämlich abholen
> 
> Gruß



Das sollte deine Frage(n) klären  :
http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=39


----------



## jhebbel (22. März 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Das sollte deine Frage(n) klären  :
> http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=39



Nein, leider nicht ganz. Dass man die Bikes to go direkt mitnehmen kann ist mir klar. Ich wills mir ja eigentlich liefern lassen. 
Mich wundert es nur, dass die Lieferung KW14 angegeben wurde, obwohl das Bike sowohl als "To Go", als auch als "Express" verfügbar ist. 

Ich habe eher gemeint, dass ich es Freitag als "To Go" abholen will, wenn die Lieferung noch mindestens 2 Wochen dauert. Wenn das mit 2 Wochen hingegen nur ne Standardangabe ist und die Lieferung in Wirklichkeit eher viel kürzer dauert, dann spar ich mir die Fahrt dahin. 

GRuß


----------



## off_by_one (22. März 2010)

Hmm, ich würde vorschlagen du rufst mal in Koblenz an und fragst nach.

Mein Bike war auch als Express-Bike angegeben-musste trotzdem knapp 2 Wochen warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhebbel (22. März 2010)

Ja mit dem Nachfragen ist immer so ne Sache. Konkrete Aussagen bekommt man da nicht. Kann ich ja auch verstehen. Nicht dass irgendwer hinterher beleidigt ist  
Ich habe jetzt kommenden Freitag frei. Wenns bis dorthin noch keine Versandbestätigung gibt, rufe ich Freitag morgens an, frage wie viele sie noch als ToGo vorrätig haben und fahre dann dort hin. Ist denke ich die beste Wahl...
Dann kann ich es eventuell sogar noch in beiden Größen Probe fahren, auch wenn ich mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher bin, dass L passt.

Greetz


----------



## sh0rt (23. März 2010)

Naja zwei Wochen, sind ja nun keine Welt und sicher gibt es in den zwei Wochen ein paar schöne Tage...aber am Ende ist doch vorfreude die schönste freude


----------



## Lebiminatore (23. März 2010)

Nerve MR 8.0 
Freitag bestellt - heute in den Versand gegangen
Danke Canyon


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (23. März 2010)

Ja Glückwunsch - das ging ja mal echt schnell.

Habe mir heute ein AM 8 bestellt - mal schauen wie lange es bei mir dauert .


----------



## jhebbel (23. März 2010)

So, wollte mich auch nochmal melden. Nerve XC 7.0 Sonntag abend bestellt, eben in den Versand gegangen. Weltklasse Canyon


----------



## fikaso (23. März 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, wie mit jedem Bike: Nach dem Kauf ist vor dem Kauf
> 
> Was kost das gute Stück denn? Also das SX Trail, ist echt ein steiles Gerät ein Bekannter hat auch eins...




4500,- mit einigen Änderungen. Etwas mehr als das Dropzone aber was solls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boad (23. März 2010)

Nábend zusammen,

ich habe mir vor ca 2wochen ein Torque frx mit "optitune" bestelle, und das geld ist vor 12 tagen bei canyon eingegangen.
habt ihr erfahrungen, wie lang momentan eine bestllung bei canyon bearbeitet wird???


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2010)

Noch 4 Wochen bis zur Niederkunft


----------



## boad (23. März 2010)

is nicht dein ernst!! oder????


----------



## Nylz (23. März 2010)

Warte auf nen 7er Nerve AM.
Freu mich schon auf den Hobel!!


----------



## DaBua (24. März 2010)

Habe heute ein Nerve AM 9.0 (copper) in M bestellt   und muss noch bis KW 18 warten.  Gott sei dank hab ich noch mein Kona! 
Kann mir jemand nen Link zu dem Wallpaper machen? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (24. März 2010)

OT: Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie man die hochauflösenden Bilder von der Canyon HO bekommt.

(sry 4 ot)


----------



## proxis (24. März 2010)

so bin dann mal wieder raus hier. hab ein etwas anderes bike bekommen als bestellt, und nun haben wir uns anders geeinigt. also alles top und canyon ist vom service her echt top!


----------



## Jackbubu (24. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> OT: Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie man die hochauflösenden Bilder von der Canyon HO bekommt.
> 
> (sry 4 ot)


 

Im Zweifel hilft da die SuFu...


----------



## whigger (24. März 2010)

Jackbubu schrieb:


> Im Zweifel hilft da die SuFu...



Die Links, die mal irgendwann letztes Jahr gepostet wurden, gehen leider nicht mehr. Hab die tage auch mal geschaut...


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (24. März 2010)

Jackbubu schrieb:


> Im Zweifel hilft da die SuFu...




Thx 4 teh info...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbubu (24. März 2010)

yjogam schrieb:


> Guck mal hier:
> um sich die die Wallpaper der einzelnen räder herunter zu laden muss man eigentlich immer nur 2 sachen abändern.
> 
> 1. den namen. der sollte jeder selbst heraus finden können
> ...


 
Warum funktionieren die denn nicht mehr???


----------



## whigger (24. März 2010)

Komisch, genau den Post hatte ich letzte Woche auch wieder gefunden und da hatte es nicht geklappt. Vielleicht hab ich da was falsch gemacht. Habe einfach "8-Alpinist" duch "7-Trailflow" ersetzt. Naja, um so besser dass es jetzt geklappt hat

Danke


----------



## Aza (25. März 2010)

Warte seit Anfang Dezember 2009 auf mein Nerve AM 8.0 in der Farbe Black Forest Green und wäre grad eben fast aus dem Fenster gesprungen vor Freude, da die Lieferzeit von KW 16 auf KW 14 verkürzt wurde .

Nichts desto trotz war es eine lange Schwangerschaft und nun kann ich es noch weniger erwarten, dass das Baby zur Welt kommt.

Grüße
Aza

*P.S. Wens betrifft: Lieferzeiten der Nerve AMs 8.0 in Black Forest Green haben sich verkürzt. S/XL sofort sofort verfügbar, L/M verfügbar ab KW 16.*


----------



## alibabashack (25. März 2010)

Aza schrieb:


> *P.S. Wens betrifft: Lieferzeiten der Nerve AMs 8.0 in Black Forest Green haben sich verkürzt. S/XL sofort sofort verfügbar, L/M verfügbar ab KW 16.*



JUHU! Gestern Vormittag standen alle Varianten im hübschen waldgrün noch als KW14 dort und ich dachte mir ich überweise einfach schon mal ... jetzt steht nur noch das L auf KW14 und alle anderen auf SOFORT .. hab M bestellt  Na Mensch und ich hab noch rechnen wollen, welche Zinsen mir jetzt für die 2 Wochen durch die Lappen gehen. Da haben wir uns Weihnachten ja schon schön was ins Osternest gelegt 

Grüße vom Alex


----------



## DaBua (25. März 2010)

Danke für die Info!! Das Nerve AM 9.0 hat sich auch verschoben. Schwarz M und L sowie weiss L ist auf KW 14 gerutscht! Ich hab gerade meine Bestellung von copper auf schwarz geändert! Der freundliche Service Mitarbeiter hat mir bestätigt, dass KW 14 korrekt ist.


----------



## Aza (25. März 2010)

Yuhuu.

Heut muss Weihnachten sein.

Erst freu ich mich heut morgen, da der AM 8.0 Black Forest green von KW 16 auf KW 14 gerutscht ist.

Nun schau ich und er ist sofort verfügbar.

Bin ma gespannt, wie schnell das jetzt geht 

Grüße
Aza


----------



## Hesse11 (25. März 2010)

Mein Nerve XC 8.0 in M wurde heute morgen an die DHL übergeben. Habe genau vor einer Woche bestellt. Wie lange hat die Lieferung mit DHL bei euch gedauert?
Will es endlich in den Händen halten.


----------



## jhebbel (25. März 2010)

So, habe am Sonntag abend um 9 mein Nerve XC 7.0 bestellt. Dienstag wurde es an die Post übergeben, heute vormittag ist es angekommen. Postweg waren somit 2 Tage. Und morgen habe ich erst mal frei 

Fettes Danke an Canyon. Ging echt zackig.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (25. März 2010)

Hallo 
Ich mir mein Frx letzte woche am samstag bestellt.
Auf Vorkasse. Da war es sofort verfügbar.
Nun hab ich alles überwiesen und das geld ist auch schon bei canyon eingegangen.
In der e-mail in der mir die bankverbindung genannt wurde war aber von KW14 die rede.
Dauert des beiu mir deswegn so lange weil ich Vorkasse bezahle odder is da nur die bezahlungsfrist mit eingerechnet???
Würde des dann etzt heißen das sie des fahrrad sofort losschicken nachdem sie das geld bekommen haben???
Dann wärs hoffenlich in 1 woche da des wär geil.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhebbel (25. März 2010)

War bei mir auch mit KW 14 angegeben. Heute ists gekommen ;-)


----------



## 19gerdi92 (25. März 2010)

Danke für die antwort
Hast du auch des Frx??
Und wann hast du bestellt???
Weil dann kann ich ungefähr abschätzen wann meins kommt.


----------



## whigger (25. März 2010)

Schau Dir Post Nr.560 an;-)


----------



## 19gerdi92 (25. März 2010)

Ja is des net von Bike zu bike unterscheidlich???
Und auserdem weiß ich immer noch nich welches Zahlungsmittel gewählt wurde


----------



## filant (25. März 2010)

Habe heute mein XC 6.0 erhalten! Ein Traum!

So long and thanks for all the fish...


----------



## jhebbel (26. März 2010)

Xc7, traffic white, L, sonntag bestellt, kein extra zubehör, kreditkarte, gestern gekommen. 
Jetzt wars aber vollständig, oder?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19gerdi92 (26. März 2010)

Ja danke 
ich mach mich nur voll verrückt.
ich willst endlich ham.^^


----------



## leeresblatt (26. März 2010)

Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## Gades (26. März 2010)

ich bin froh wenn ich die tugend nimmer brauche^^.
wird echt immer schlimmer.
zum glück sind es ja "nurnoch" 4,5 wochen


----------



## Xplosion51 (26. März 2010)

servus leidensgenossen,


wie sieht es mit den Torques aus? Wo sind sie ??

Könntet ihr einen post hier lassen wenn ihr mit Freundenstränen die Versandmeldung gelesen habt


----------



## leeresblatt (26. März 2010)

das werden wir mit größter Freude tun, aber die New-Torque Rahmen müssen erst noch geschweißt werden


----------



## Stingray1983 (26. März 2010)

Ich sag dann mal Hallo und gleich wieder Tschüss 

Grand Canyon AL 7.0 Traffic White. Freitag 17:45 bestellt. Donnerstag 10 Uhr geliefert


----------



## Gades (26. März 2010)

wahrscheinlich. aber wenn ich die email bekomm fahr ich da mit nem breiten grinsen hin und fahr mit einem noch breiterem nach hause^^
und danach wird direkt gefahren egal welches wetter

edit: hatte mir ja schon fast überlegt, von koblenz nach hause zu fahren, aber das wäre nur 40km gerade strecke. dafür ist das eher das falsche rad^^


----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. März 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich. aber wenn ich die email bekomm fahr ich da mit nem breiten grinsen hin und fahr mit einem noch breiterem nach hause^^
> und danach wird direkt gefahren egal welches wetter



DITO . Man, langsam nervt das Warten echt...


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. März 2010)

super..

glaube allerdings nicht dass sie noch geschweißt werden müssen,da in koblenz bereits einige zur Probefahrt bereit stehen.
Wäre auch etwas knapp mit KW17 bzw. 16


----------



## sashxp (27. März 2010)

Canyon Nerve XC8 in Black - bestellt gestern Abend, vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum: KW15
Dazu noch schöne XTR Click Pedalen und ein Siga Rox9. ich bin gespannt und freue mich wie ein kleiner Junge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19gerdi92 (28. März 2010)

Bin dann mal raus.
Eig sollte es bis zur KW14, ist abber gersten früh gekommen.
Einen woche lieferzeit, echt top.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (28. März 2010)

Weiß jemand wie lang des dauert bis die Fox 40 gescheit eingefahren is???
Weil des ansprechverhalten echt mies is im momnet.


----------



## H8machine (28. März 2010)

So na dann reih ich mich doch gleich mal mit ein. Samstach bestellt ---Nerve XC 8.0
Bin ja mal gespannt wanns wird.
Vorraussichtliche Liefer KW ist die 15
Wenns nach mir geht könnte es morgen ruhich kommen


----------



## nixmerker (29. März 2010)

Hi,

ich bin jetzt auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Ich habe mein Nerve erhalten und auch schon einen kleinen Ausritt hinter mi . 

cu


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (29. März 2010)

Hi,

wollte mich auch abmelden aus dem Wartezimmer - Dienstag Bike geordert -> Samstag früh gekommen. Super!
Danke an Canyon!

PS: Dieser Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel passt bei mir nicht in die Schrauben vom Vorbau und imho sind es die einzigen Schrauben, die ich zur Montage damit anziehen muss. Soll das so? (Der Inbus ist zu klein am Schlüssel)

MfG,
Max


----------



## chris94 (29. März 2010)

Verstehe ich auch nicht warum der Imbuss dafür nicht passt.. War bei mir auch so^^ Welches Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (29. März 2010)

Habe mir ein AM 8.0 in Weiß geordert.

Muss aber noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten dran machen.

- Bremsleitung am Tretlager fixieren, damit sie nicht schleift
- Stellen an der Gabel mit Schutzfolie bekleben, an den Stellen, wo die Bremsleitung beim Einfedern scheuert
- neue Griffe dran (in der Farbe der Bremse  )


----------



## Jackbubu (29. März 2010)

Im Griff ist bei dem Schlüssel ein kleiner Einsatz (ist manchmal etwas fummelig den raus zu bekommen...) damit passt der mitgelieferte "Drehmomentschlüssel" auch in die größeren Schrauben ;-)


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (29. März 2010)

oh das klingt interessant  - werde ich mir nachher mal in ruhe anschauen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boad (29. März 2010)

Hallo, 
ich hatte mir ein FRX LTD bestellt, liefertermin sollte letzte woche sein.
auf nachfrage habe ich zur antwort bekommen, dass es wohl lieferengpässe bei einem zubehörteil geben soll, ausser dem (ich habe für die gale optitune mit geordert) soll die andere feder nur bei liegen??? wird die feder nicht üblicherweise gleich von canyon umgebaut??


----------



## leeresblatt (29. März 2010)

Torque Dropzone black M und L jetzt sogar schon auf KW 15! Also schon in 2 Wochen.


----------



## whigger (29. März 2010)

Trailflow leider auf KW23:-(

Aber für die bestehenden Bestellungen sollte es keine Auswirkungen haben


----------



## leeresblatt (29. März 2010)

ja, die aktuellen gelten für die jetzigen Bestellungen


----------



## Coil (29. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> - Stellen an der Gabel mit Schutzfolie bekleben, an den Stellen, wo die Bremsleitung beim Einfedern scheuert



Wo hast du denn die Schutzfolien her?
Gibt es die auch in bunten Farben?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (29. März 2010)

das ist eine gute frage^^ - die muss ich mir noch besorgen. Woher -> kein Plan.
Am liebsten hätte ich die in durchsichtig . Will die ja nicht wie Pflaster auf meinem Bike haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedbeeblebrox (29. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> das ist eine gute frage^^ - die muss ich mir noch besorgen. Woher -> kein Plan.
> Am liebsten hätte ich die in durchsichtig . Will die ja nicht wie Pflaster auf meinem Bike haben.




Dann schau mal z.B. hier:

http://www.pr-folia.de/page/index.php?lang=de&katID=41

Die hab ich am vergangenen WE an meinem GC AL verklebt im Naßklebeverfahren - wenn Du die Folie dort bestellt, bekommst Du eine 1A Anleitung dazu über mehrere Seiten. Und das Naßverkleben geht wirklich leicht von der Hand und wie der Name sagt: naß, nicht nur feucht!

Aber dann ist es wirklich einfach und komplett blasenfrei - man sieht die Folie erst bei ganz genauem Hinschauen oder eben Fühlen.

Kann ich also nur empfehlen, auch wenn der Spaß nicht ganz billig ist - aber dankenswerterweise hat Canyon die Folie an der "teuersten", weil längsten und wichtigsten Stelle, der Unterseite des Unterrohrs, ja schon ab Werk verklebt. So hat mir ein Bogen vollkommen genügt für den Rest des Bikes.

Grüße

Zed


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. März 2010)

Auch empfehlenswert:

http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html

Hier gibts die Möglichkeit, drei verschiedene Folienstärken je nach Beanspruchung zu bestellen....


----------



## Stuat. (29. März 2010)

Peace,

bin neu hier und reih mich hiermit auch mal ein 
Habe ein Nerve am. 7.0 in acid green bestellt am 26.03 also Freitag gleich Frühs.

Ist ein Express bike heute angerufen Liefertermin in 2 wochen.
Woooow wirklich Express 

Naja bin leicht enttäuscht für 2000 Euro und Nachnahme Zahlung kann man mehr erwarten finde ich.
Angeblich sind die Handbücher nicht mehr auf Lager und deswegen kommt es zu Verzögerungen naja. schade


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. März 2010)

Naja, im Moment will jeder sein Rad haben 

Lehn mich aber trotzdem aus dem Fenster und meine, dass es schneller gehen wird


----------



## alibabashack (29. März 2010)

Stuat. schrieb:


> Angeblich sind die Handbücher nicht mehr auf Lager und deswegen kommt es zu Verzögerungen naja. schade



Weil die Handbücher alle sind??? Ich muss morgen mal wieder telefonieren glaube ich  Als wenn es sowas nicht als PDF geben würde  Wenn die das morgen nicht abschicken wird's wohl nichts mehr mit der Ostertour und die Semesterferien sind dann auch vorbei ... wär schade.


----------



## 2slow4U (29. März 2010)

Letztes Jahr hättest du vor Freude geweint bei nur zwei Wochen Lieferzeit...


----------



## Stuat. (29. März 2010)

Ja sie hat zu mir gesagt das die Handbücher alle sind und manche bikes jetzt mit den Hanbüchern die für die schweiz bestimmt waren verschickt werden da heißt das bike ja irgendwie anders.

Das lustige ist ja ich habe am mittwo abend schon bestellt und Freitag wurde es losgeschickt aber dann wollte ich doch eine andere Farbe und jetzt 2 wochen lieferzeit kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (30. März 2010)

Stuat. schrieb:


> Ja sie hat zu mir gesagt das die Handbücher alle sind und manche bikes jetzt mit den Hanbüchern die für die schweiz bestimmt waren verschickt werden da heißt das bike ja irgendwie anders.
> 
> Das lustige ist ja ich habe am mittwo abend schon bestellt und Freitag wurde es losgeschickt aber dann wollte ich doch eine andere Farbe und jetzt 2 wochen lieferzeit kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Coil (30. März 2010)

Stuat. schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja ich habe am mittwo abend schon bestellt und Freitag wurde es losgeschickt aber dann wollte ich doch eine andere Farbe und jetzt 2 wochen lieferzeit kann ich mir nicht erklären.




Die Express-Bikes sind in der Regel nur in der Farbe Schwarz und Weiss lieferbar.
Das Acid Green war für KW 14 angekündigt.

Ich habe am Freitag nämlich auch ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green bestellt ;O) und KW 14 als Liefertermin genannt bekommen.


@ Zed


> Dann schau mal z.B. hier:
> 
> http://www.pr-folia.de/page/index.php?lang=de&katID=41



Danke, was hast du denn dafür bezahlt?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (30. März 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Die Express-Bikes sind in der Regel nur in der Farbe Schwarz und Weiss lieferbar.
> Das Acid Green war für KW 14 angekündigt.
> 
> Ich habe am Freitag nämlich auch ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green bestellt ;O) und KW 14 als Liefertermin genannt bekommen.
> ...





19,50  inkl. Versandkosten bei Amazon für den MTB Bogen. Hier:

http://tinyurl.com/yjv7efg
Das ist der Amazon-Shop von PR Folia. Du bekommst von denen die Folie samt der besagten Anleitung zum Naßverkleben geliefert. Ich hab mich bei denen per Email dann noch mal nach dem Verfahren erkundigt und am Donnerstagabend um 20.30 Uhr noch ne Antwort bekommen. Kann ich also nur weiter empfehlen!Grüße

Zed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alibabashack (30. März 2010)

Was einem beim Warten auf's Bike alles auffällt. z.B. wo canyon seine Firmenfarben "geklaut" hat  siehe Anhang. Stand gerade neben dem PC und meine Ungeduld lässt mich immer wieder eine bestimmte Internetseite öffnen...

Hab gerade noch mal telefoniert und die grünen nerve am 8 sind wohl in der Vorbereitung für den Versandt. Wie lange das allerdings noch dauert konnte mir der Service leider nicht sagen ... weiterhin bangen um die Ostertour.
 Grüße


----------



## Strider (30. März 2010)

Also braun silber und orange vs. schwarz, weiß und ein anderes orange ...


----------



## cypoman (30. März 2010)

Torque Dropzone in Schwarz M, steht auf sofort, müsste dann ja die nächsten Tage kommen.


----------



## Stuat. (30. März 2010)

> Die Express-Bikes sind in der Regel nur in der Farbe Schwarz und Weiss lieferbar.
> Das Acid Green war für KW 14 angekündigt.
> 
> Ich habe am Freitag nämlich auch ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green bestellt ;O) und KW 14 als Liefertermin genannt bekommen.


 
Nein das Nerve am 7.0 in acid green steht in der Liste der Express bikes  Aber nur in Größe L und M.

Ps: Wie kann ich hier ein richtiges Zitat einfügen?


----------



## sh0rt (30. März 2010)

cypoman schrieb:


> Torque Dropzone in Schwarz M, steht auf sofort, müsste dann ja die nächsten Tage kommen.



Einfach mal eine Mail hin, die antworten sehr fix mit Produktionstermin


----------



## leeresblatt (30. März 2010)

cypoman schrieb:


> Torque Dropzone in Schwarz M, steht auf sofort, müsste dann ja die nächsten Tage kommen.



bin mal gespannt ob das eingehalten wird. ich hoffe das dauert mit den Alpinisten auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Gades (30. März 2010)

Die Spannung steigt zumindest^^.
Mittlerweile finde ich die sich ständig ändernden Liefertermine vom Alpinist eigentlich nurnoch amüsant. Jeden Tag was anderes. Dann wirds einem wenigstens nicht langweilig^^


----------



## Coil (30. März 2010)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> 19,50  inkl. Versandkosten bei Amazon für den MTB Bogen. Hier:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yjv7efg
> Das ist der Amazon-Shop von PR Folia.



Ich danke dir! 

@ Stuat
Okay, du hast gewonnen


----------



## Gades (30. März 2010)

jetzt ist auch das trailflow in smoke grey/größe M sofort verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (30. März 2010)

WHATTTTTT ?? 

 Torque


----------



## Stacked (30. März 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> jetzt ist auch das trailflow in smoke grey/größe M sofort verfügbar



Das Dropzone in M und anodized black ist verfügbar und das trailflow in M und smoke grey. Da alle Komponenten bei beiden Trailflows identisch sind und Rahmen in schwarz und M offensichtlich auch verfügbar sind frage ich mich warum nicht die schwarzen Trailflows gebaut werden.... Trailflow nächste Woche das wäre was...


----------



## affleck (31. März 2010)

Hey Leute!
Hab gestern meine Bestellung bei Canyon etwas geändert und dabei gleich gefragt wie es nun mit dem Liefertermin für das Torque 7.0 Trailflow Gr. M
Black Anod./White/White aussieht, da sich ja der Termin auf KW23 verschoben hat und dies natürlich für etwas Verwirrung sorgen kann. Hier die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr "affleck",

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow  entschieden haben. Gerne stornieren wir in Ihrem Auftrag die bestellten  Schaltaugen. Zur Bestättigung erhalten Sie im laufe des TAges eine neu  Auftragsbestättigung per E-Mail.
Der Liefertermin bleibt bei Ihnen weiterhin auf KW 17 bestehen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns  wenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Marc Lützenkirchen
Servicecenter

Also locker bleiben und drauf hoffen dass es doch noch etwas früher kommt.


----------



## whigger (31. März 2010)

affleck schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Hab gestern meine Bestellung bei Canyon etwas geändert und dabei gleich gefragt wie es nun mit dem Liefertermin für das Torque 7.0 Trailflow Gr. M
> Black Anod./White/White aussieht, da sich ja der Termin auf KW23 verschoben hat und dies natürlich für etwas Verwirrung sorgen kann. Hier die Antwort:
> 
> ...



Hey affleck,

je früher es kommt, desto früher bist Du im Krankenhaus
Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Aktionen


----------



## Tom Servo (31. März 2010)

Trailflow S sofort verfügbar... \o/

Versenden! Schnell! Schnell!


----------



## affleck (31. März 2010)

Trailflow Smoke Grey in L auch ab sofort. 
Und warum nicht das M in Black nicht???? Auf gehts Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (31. März 2010)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass diese oder spätestens nächste woche die torques zusammengebaut werden.
ich ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwas außer den rahmen fehlt. war ja wirklich genug zeit.

also mittlerweile isses echt kaum noch zum aushalten


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. März 2010)

recht hast du..

falls sich jemand wundert wer jeden tag 200mal die Lieferbarkeit prüft
das bin ich


----------



## side (31. März 2010)

Entwicklung der Lieferzeiten für das Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 (schwarz), Größe L in dieser Woche:

Montag: Expressbike; Verfügbarkeit: sofort
Dienstag: KW15
Donnerstag: KW30

glücklich ist der, der am Montag bestellt hat


----------



## Jobal (31. März 2010)

Trailflow in M, heute bestellt, sofort lieferbar, sollte also in spätestens zwei Wochen da sein 

Freu mich, 

ciao Jobal


----------



## cypoman (1. April 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wer sein Torque 2010 zu erst in den Händen hält !!! 

Kann man kaum fassen mit fast 35 kann man sich immer noch so freuen wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## Gades (1. April 2010)

Playzone in graphite grey/größe L auch verfügbar. ist zwar nicht 100% die gleiche farbe wie am alpinist, aber die zeichen sind sehr gut



leider gibts nicht genug smileys um meine freude/aufgeregtheit zu zeigen^^


----------



## sh0rt (1. April 2010)

Trailflow L Black wurde versand und pünktlich dazu eine verletzungsbedingte Zwangspause...


----------



## Tom Servo (1. April 2010)

Oh mann, ich wünschte, die würden meins heute auch versenden, dann hab ich es mit Glück zur Gruppentour nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## cypoman (1. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Trailflow L Black wurde versand und pünktlich dazu eine verletzungsbedingte Zwangspause...



April, April ... oder ???  

steht doch auf KW 15


----------



## Gades (1. April 2010)

war aber gestern auf sofort verfügbar.

voll schlimm. jedesmal wenn ich die emails gucke und da steht "neue email" geht der puls direkt mal ein wenig in die höhe


ps. schlimm diese spammerei^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (1. April 2010)

Wäre dann ein gemeiner Streich von Canyon.


----------



## alibabashack (1. April 2010)

Hab für mein AM 8 gerade die Tracking # bekommen  Wird jetzt wohl die schönen Ostertage bei DHL verbringen.


----------



## Stuat. (1. April 2010)

So ich bin raus 
Mein Nerve Am. 7.0 in Acid green ist heute gekommen 
Super teil macht richtig Spaß. Und sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## cypoman (1. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> voll schlimm. jedesmal wenn ich die emails gucke und da steht "neue email" geht der puls direkt mal ein wenig in die höhe



Geht mir genau so  Das nennt man Vorfreude !!!


----------



## sh0rt (1. April 2010)

cypoman schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so  Das nennt man Vorfreude !!!



Da fühle ich mich fast schlecht, wenn es vielleicht am Samstag kommt und dann min. 3 Wochen in der Ecke steht weil ich defekt bin


----------



## resoling (1. April 2010)

... mein Torque Dropzone black L ist unterwegs. Heute 12:22 Uhr an DHL übergeben!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. April 2010)

tztz... jetzt liefern die zuerst die blöden Dropzones und Trailflows aus. Kann ja nicht sein! 
Das Alpinist hätte ruhig zu erst kommen können, hab ich Recht gades .
Tja kann man nix machen. Postet unbedingt Bilder, wenn ihr die Torques habt!


----------



## Gades (2. April 2010)

ach. ich bekomm am samstag ne mail und dann fahr ich da hin. sind ja nur ca 35 km^^

ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt gewisse torques gebaut werden und andere nicht. die teile sollten nach ca. 6 monaten wirklich auf lager sein


----------



## H8machine (2. April 2010)

Gestern mittag 12.22 an DHL übergeben. Denke mal es steht Ostern auf nem Laster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boad (2. April 2010)

Mittwoch habe ich ne Mail bekommen, das "mein" torque frx ltd in bearbeitung ist (auch wegen optitune) und innerhalb der nächsten 48h an DHL übergen wird. 
Gstern haben die das leider nicht mehr geschaft. damit ist meine hoffung auf eine lieferung am samstag gestoren. also ostern doch mit dem gewohnten rad unterwegs......


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. April 2010)

Hey,
hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Torque Dropzone smoke grey M bestellt. Damals war noch 16. Kalenderwoche angegeben und momentan ist es die 15. Wisst ihr ob das bei mir dann auch ne Woche früher werden könnte oder muss ich doch eher mit Woche 16 rechnen?

greeeez


----------



## Basvender (2. April 2010)

Rechne lieber mit 16, dann wirst du nicht enttäuscht!


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. April 2010)

Wollte ich zwar nicht hören aber trotzdem danke 

Hast ja Recht das werd ich jetzt auch noch aushalten.


----------



## killathriller (2. April 2010)

Moin, weiss zufällig einer ob die 2010er Bikes jetzt schon im Laden stehen in Koblenz. Vllt wollt ich mir das Nerve XC 8.0 in Rot kaufen. In Koblenz bin ich schnell mit der S-Bahn (1h) .


----------



## Stacked (2. April 2010)

Verfügbarkeit der Räder im Showroom:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434106&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (2. April 2010)

Mein Torque FRX LTD ist gestern rausgegangen.

Nächste Woche wird gerockt


----------



## Bikingschorsch (2. April 2010)

Wer ein Torque bekommt muss mir unbedingt von der Dämpferfunktion erzählen.
Ich erwarte auch n' Alpinist, die Vorfreude ist groß!


----------



## tomasolacarne (3. April 2010)

Es ist da!!!!!!!! Torque  Trailflow

Am 20.03.10 bestellt, am 01.04.10 (ich dachte erst an einen Aprilscherz) kam die Auslieferungsmail und heute um 8.50 Uhr klingelt DHL und bringt mir mein neues Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schnelle Lieferung, guter und schneller mailkontakt. Bravo an Canyon!!

Bestes Ostern ever ;-)


----------



## Tom Servo (3. April 2010)

What the ****? Ende Dezember bestellt, und du kriegst es zuerst?


----------



## leeresblatt (3. April 2010)

vielleicht weil seine Größe/Farbe sofort verfügbar ist und deine nicht?


----------



## Basvender (3. April 2010)

tomasolacarne schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!!!!! Torque  Trailflow
> 
> Am 20.03.10 bestellt, am 01.04.10 (ich dachte erst an einen Aprilscherz) kam die Auslieferungsmail und heute um 8.50 Uhr klingelt DHL und bringt mir mein neues Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




foddos... und zwar zack zack


----------



## cypoman (3. April 2010)

tomasolacarne schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!!!!! Torque  Trailflow
> 
> Am 20.03.10 bestellt, am 01.04.10 (ich dachte erst an einen Aprilscherz) kam die Auslieferungsmail und heute um 8.50 Uhr klingelt DHL und bringt mir mein neues Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Fotos !!!

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike !!!

Ich habe immer noch nichts gehört von meinem Dropzone  Habe ja schon im Oktober bestellt !!! Hat jemand der ein Dropzone in Schwarz Größe M bestellt hat schon was von Canyon gehört ??? Steht ja auch auf Sofort Verfügbar !!!


----------



## Tom Servo (3. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> vielleicht weil seine Größe/Farbe sofort verfügbar ist und deine nicht?


Traiflow S Black, sofort verfügbar laut Canyon's ERP.


----------



## leeresblatt (3. April 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Traiflow S Black, sofort verfügbar laut Canyon's ERP.



na dann bekommst es hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen, sonst wärs echt ärgerlich


----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2010)

Postmann war da, inna Stunde kommt er nochmal, er hats Paket nich reingekriegt und wollte erstmal schauen ob auch wer da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (3. April 2010)

Mann, da wird man langsam neidisch  Aber erfreulich zu sehen dass die neuen Torks früher als geplant ausgeliefert werden. Da hat sich Canyon auf jeden Fall Lob verdient.

Und lasst uns bitte an eurer Freude teilhaben und stellt Fotos rein, bitte bitte


----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2010)

Da hängt es, wohl auch für die nächsten Tage ich bin leider defekt :/


----------



## cypoman (3. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Da hängt es, wohl auch für die nächsten Tage ich bin leider defekt :/




Sehr schön!!!!

Dann hoffe ich mal das Du bald wieder ganz bist, wünsch Dir gute Besserung !!!

Wo ist das " C " ???


----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2010)

DAS habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## leeresblatt (3. April 2010)

lol, haben die in der Eile wohl vergessen. 
Aber danke für das Foto, sieht echt gut aus, und gute Besserung.


----------



## cypoman (3. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> DAS habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...




Fehlt das auf beiden Seiten ?


----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2010)

cypoman schrieb:


> Fehlt das auf beiden Seiten ?



Nur auf der einen Seite, naja der Service wirds schon richten....


----------



## Stacked (3. April 2010)

Warum hat das Trailflow jetzt schwarze Felgen? 

Beim Test in der Freeride hatte es auch die schwarzen dran aber auf der HP von Canyon ist es mit weißen abgebildet.
Ich hofffe meins kommt auch mit schwarzen Felgen finde ich viel besser.

@tomasolacarne:
Hat dein Trailflow auch schwarze Felgen?


----------



## cypoman (3. April 2010)

Stacked schrieb:


> Warum hat das Trailflow jetzt schwarze Felgen?
> 
> Beim Test in der Freeride hatte es auch die schwarzen drann aber auf der HP von Canyon ist es mit weißen abgebildet. Ich hofffe meins kommt auch mit schwarzen Felgen finde ich viel besser.
> 
> ...



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, sieht auf jeden Fall Hochwertiger aus als mit weißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypoman (3. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Nur auf der einen Seite, naja der Service wirds schon richten....



Das so was nicht bei der Montage auffällt !!! 

naja schau doch nochmal in die Kiste, vielleicht liegt das  "C" ja noch drin


----------



## whigger (3. April 2010)

Sieht sehr geil aus, das Trailflow... Aber fehlt da nicht noch mehr, als nur das "C"? Auf dem Oberrohr steht doch sonst auch noch was drauf, oder?


----------



## Tom Servo (3. April 2010)

Schickes Vehikel. Sind die Buchstaben geklebt oder einlackiert? --edit: Und ist der Vorbau, der der mitgeliefert wurde?


----------



## cypoman (3. April 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus, das Trailflow... Aber fehlt da nicht noch mehr, als nur das "C"? Auf dem Oberrohr steht doch sonst auch noch was drauf, oder?




Ja, aber nur auf der rechten Seite, oder ???


----------



## Dingsdaa (3. April 2010)

Jap, kann ich bestätigen... ist bei mir auch nur auf der rechten seite des Oberrohrs!

Bei dem "C" muss einer bei Canyon echt gepennt haben..

Schönes "Anyon" trotzdem!


----------



## tomasolacarne (3. April 2010)

hier die ersten pix




tomasolacarne schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!!!!! Torque Trailflow
> 
> Am 20.03.10 bestellt, am 01.04.10 (ich dachte erst an einen Aprilscherz) kam die Auslieferungsmail und heute um 8.50 Uhr klingelt DHL und bringt mir mein neues Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasolacarne (3. April 2010)

Yep, hab mich auch gewundert. Sieht aber wirklich besser mit den schwarzen. Bei mir fehlt übrigens das C nicht ;-)




Stacked schrieb:


> Warum hat das Trailflow jetzt schwarze Felgen?
> 
> Beim Test in der Freeride hatte es auch die schwarzen dran aber auf der HP von Canyon ist es mit weißen abgebildet.
> Ich hofffe meins kommt auch mit schwarzen Felgen finde ich viel besser.
> ...


----------



## meisterode (3. April 2010)

20. 3 bestellt und jetzt schon da? wie gemein ist das denn, hab am 21.12 bestellt und hab immer noch nix gehört


----------



## H8machine (3. April 2010)

Postman war da, ich nicht, Nachbar hat es und ist nicht da....ich dreh durch


----------



## paradisoinferno (3. April 2010)

H8machine schrieb:


> Nachbar hat es und ist nicht da....



Kann dauern, is sicher am einfahren


----------



## H8machine (3. April 2010)

Irgendsowas denk ich mir hier auch


----------



## Basvender (3. April 2010)

tomasolacarne schrieb:


> hier die ersten pix




welche grösse isn das?


----------



## tomasolacarne (3. April 2010)

M


----------



## Xplosion51 (3. April 2010)

ich finde zwar das canyon offensichtlich gute Arbeit mit dem Torque geleistet hat, aber dass leute die Räder mit Verfügbarkeit: SOFORT eher beliefert werden als Kunden die bereits vor Monaten bestellt haben ist mir unverständlich. ​


----------



## leeresblatt (3. April 2010)

nicht dass ich den Glücklichen ihre Bikes nicht gönne, aber das ist schon ne Sauerei. Da bestellt man schon extra früh damit man nicht noch länger warten muss und dann sowas. Nicht dass die Frühbesteller noch auf KW 23 warten müssen.


----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> Bei dem "C" muss einer bei Canyon echt gepennt haben..
> 
> Schönes "Anyon" trotzdem!



Ja sonst ist alles super verbaut und verlegt, scheuerstellen schon vom Werk mit Folie beklebt. Lieber nen C zu wenig als ne Delle im Rahmen oder ne fehlende Schraube. Ich denke mal, dass ist die berühmte "Betriebsblindheit". Selbst uns ist es beim aufbauen nicht aufgefallen und wir waren zu zweit 

@leeresblatt:
Sicher kommts auch drauf an wann man bezahlt hat, welche größe, etc..
aber schade ist sowas immer, kann da die frustration und das seelische Leid verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuat. (3. April 2010)

Ein Anyon Hammer 
Aber wie das nur passieren konnte?
Jedes bike wird doch erstmal probegefahren alles eingestellt und auf Funktion geprüft eben außerdem steht in diesem Heftchen von Canyon Rahmen Polieren und auf Kratzer usw prüfen. Und der zuständige Mechaniker unterschreibt doch auch.
Naja passiert  Dafür hast du jetzt das wohl erste ANYON


----------



## Xplosion51 (3. April 2010)

ich habe mir mitte februar 2010 das torque playzone in L und schwarz bestellt.Damaliger vorraussichtler Liefertermin war (Achtung!) KW23.

Nach ein paar Wochen war das Playzone wieder in allen Farben und Rahmengrößen KW17.(Nachdem ich bestellt hatte)

Nun ehrlich gesagt hatte ich damit gerechnet als der frühere Käufer ein Vorrecht auf diese KW17 Räder zu haben. 
Dem ist offensichtlich nicht so.
Auf eine Email die ich wegen dem offensichtlichen Chaos der Lieferbarkeiten u.a. KW33 (!) erhielt ich auf eine email folgende Antwort: 

"Der voraussichtliche Liefertermin für Ihr bestelltes Torque Playzone  liegt, wie auf der Bestellbestätigung angegeben, in KW "23"."


Das diese Antwort eine völlig rudimentäre und recht nutzlos ist lasse ich mal außer Acht,offensichtlich hat man momentan nicht viel Zeit für das Beantworten von solchen Anfragen.Aber ich war genauso schlau wie vorher.. Die Mail ging nicht auf meine Frage ein,ob ich jetzt mit KW17 rechnen kann.

Was ist hier los ???


----------



## cypoman (4. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> nicht dass ich den Glücklichen ihre Bikes nicht gönne, aber das ist schon ne Sauerei. Da bestellt man schon extra früh damit man nicht noch länger warten muss und dann sowas. Nicht dass die Frühbesteller noch auf KW 23 warten müssen.




Genau meine Meinung !!!! Laut Telefonat mit Canyon bleibt mein Dropzone Liefertermin auf KW 16 obwohl es sofort Verfügbar ist !!! 

Bestellt habe ich am 28.10.2009. 

Keine Ahnung was das soll, denke wenn ich heute bestellen würde wär es schneller da als mein im Oktober bestelltes.


----------



## kona69 (4. April 2010)

hallo,

so habe soeben meiner frau ein grand canyon al 6.0 w in traffic white bestellt, liefertermin kw 24.

wird unser erster canyon, ehh coast 

 gruss aus der schweiz, tony


----------



## leeresblatt (4. April 2010)

cypoman schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung !!!! Laut Telefonat mit Canyon bleibt mein Dropzone Liefertermin auf KW 16 obwohl es sofort Verfügbar ist !!!
> 
> Bestellt habe ich am 28.10.2009.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was das soll, denke wenn ich heute bestellen würde wär es schneller da als mein im Oktober bestelltes.



das ist doch völlig idiotisch, ich werde da wohl eine Beschwerdemail hin schicken


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. April 2010)

passt auf. wir stornieren jetzt alle unseren bestellungen und bestellen alle ein sofort bike 


Dass das nur beim Torque so ein Theater ist...


----------



## whigger (4. April 2010)

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass hier schon ein Trailflow in M black anwesend ist, obwohl es meines Wissens bisher noch nicht (auch nicht kurz) sofort verfügbar war... Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die schicken die Teile doch vor KW17


----------



## Tom Servo (4. April 2010)

Und wenn nicht, dann war's auch das letzte Mal, dass ich was dort bestelle. Is ja wohl en Witz.


----------



## resoling (4. April 2010)

resoling schrieb:


> ... mein Torque Dropzone black L ist unterwegs. Heute 12:22 Uhr an DHL übergeben!



... gestern war der Postmann da und ich leider nicht! Jetzt hab ich statt einem Fahrrad nur einen blöden Zettel im Briefkasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (4. April 2010)

Hehe, regt Euch mal nicht alle so künstlich auf;-)

Ist zwar schade, dass es anscheinend nicht früher kommt, aber bei der Bestellung hat man doch nen Termin genannt bekommen. Ich denke das liegt sicher an denen ihrem Warehouse-Management, dass die die Termine nicht sooo flexibel hin und her schieben können. Ich kenne das vom SAP System, da ist das auch immer eine umständliche Umbucherei, bis man da die Dispo und Warenwege umleitet. 

Wenn alles nix hilft, dann stornieren und bei Cube bestellen, da ist man sich wenigstens sicher, dass das Bike nicht zum genannten Termin kommen wird

Naja, ich sehe es gelassen, aber es ist natürlich trotzdem sehr ärgerlich und hilft nicht beim Warten, wenn man hier die ersten Torques bewundern kann...


----------



## leeresblatt (4. April 2010)

na ich weiß ja nicht was daran kompliziert sein soll, die Standartware nach einer bestimmten Reihenfolge rauszuschicken. Da wird zB ein Trailflow Scharz M fertig montiert, dann geht man an den Rechner, nimmt sich den ersten Besteller aus der Warteschlange und verschickt es.


----------



## sh0rt (4. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> na ich weiß ja nicht was daran kompliziert sein soll, die Standartware nach einer bestimmten Reihenfolge rauszuschicken. Da wird zB ein Trailflow Scharz M fertig montiert, dann geht man an den Rechner, nimmt sich den ersten Besteller aus der Warteschlange und verschickt es.



Das ist ja immer eine Sache wie die internen Geschäftsabläufe sind, wenn ein Kunde zu KW16 bestellt und das als ca. Datum mit seiner Bestellung akzeptiert hat der Hersteller nun zwei Möglichkeiten. Er fertig "first in first out" oder er fertigt nach Plan und wenn Leute aus diesem Plan aussteigen werden die freien Kapazitäten eben fürs Lager genutzt. Solange es nicht später kommt als der bei der Bestellung angegebene ca. Termin ist doch alles gut!

Edit: Sicher mag es der Kunde gerne zum frühsten Termin und ich bin auch froh mein Bike zu haben und nicht erst in 2 Wochen wie eigentlich Bestellt...


----------



## Gades (4. April 2010)

ich seh es noch gelassen, aber wir brauchen uns net darüber streiten ob solch ein verhalten fair ist.
man müsste glatt noch ein torque bestellen und gucken welches zuerst kommt. man muss es ja eh nicht nehmen. ich werde mal an dienstag anrufen und mir wahrscheinlich anhören, dass mein alpinist in der 17kw kommt^^


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. April 2010)

nun seine eigenen auf der eigenen Seite als SOFORT lieferbar datieren zu können,vermeidet natürlich das ungeduldige Gemüter zur Konkurrenz gehen.

Diese Stammkunden die vorbestellt haben,die haben ja sowieso bestellt die können ja warten


----------



## DaBua (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich das Geld schon überwiesen habe, dann würd ich anrufen und mal auf ganz blöd nachfragen. Ob das Rad jetzt früher geliefert werden kann. Meiner Erfahrungen nach, kann man mit dem Kundenservice offen sprechen und sie handeln sehr geduldig und kundenorientiert. Hab auch eine andere Farbe bestellt, weil ich gesehen habe dass es früher lieferbar ist. War alles kein Problem. Ansonsten fahrt ne Runde mit eurer alten Kiste, mach ich auch solange ich noch warten muss. Und die Vorfreude wird immer größer!  
Ausserdem können wir hier im Wartezimmer der Ungeduldigen alle froh sein, dass es nicht die gleichen Lieferschwierigkeiten wie 2009 zu geben scheint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (4. April 2010)

Hab mal 'ne Mail geschrieben und hoff, dass se flott bearbeitet wird. Möchte gerne mal die Argumentation hören. Immerhin sind das hier Serienprodukte. Wenn's Spezialwünsche wären, könnt ich derart komische Terminplanungen verstehen, sind's aber nicht.



DaBua schrieb:


> Ausserdem können wir hier im Wartezimmer der Ungeduldigen alle froh  sein, dass es nicht die gleichen Lieferschwierigkeiten wie 2009 zu geben  scheint!


Wieso, wat war denn voriges Jahr?


----------



## leeresblatt (4. April 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Hab mal 'ne Mail geschrieben und hoff, dass se flott bearbeitet wird. Möchte gerne mal die Argumentation hören. Immerhin sind das hier Serienprodukte. Wenn's Spezialwünsche wären, könnt ich derart komische Terminplanungen verstehen, sind's aber nicht.


ebend ebend, das meine ich ja





> Wieso, wat war denn voriges Jahr?



habe das selbst nur so nebenbei mitbekommen, aber da wurde man wohl Woche für Woche vertröstet, d.h. die Termine wurden immer weiter nach hinten verschoben. Teilweise bis in den späten Sommer. Da hat sich Canyon dieses Jahr um einiges gebessert.


----------



## Gades (4. April 2010)

letztes jahr ging es soweit, dass es teilweise nen monat oder so über dem eigentlichen liefertermin war. von solchen sachen konnte ich dieses jahr noch nichts lesen


----------



## nebelzwerg (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich mich hier so durchlese, krieg ich ja doch arge Bedenken, dass mein FRX nicht in KW14 bei mir eintrudelt, so wie in der Auftragsbestätigung eingetragen. 

Aber Moin erstmal, ist schliesslich mein erstes Posting hier an Bord. 

Hab das FRX als Einzelstück bei Canyon bestellt (leichter Kratzer am Bremshebel), allerdings mit Gabelservice (Federtausch). Ich bin gespannt und werd mal Meldung machen!


----------



## Gades (4. April 2010)

dein frx hat mit den torques um die es hier geht recht wenig zu tun. die frx´s sind ja schon seit monaten verfügbar und nicht erst in ein paar wochen


----------



## H8machine (4. April 2010)

Das Nerve XC gestern doch noch beim Nachbarn abgeholt --jetzt grad wieder rein--absoluter Kracher das Teil. 

Danke an Canyon für das schöne Ostergeschenk und seit Bestellung 1 Woche Lieferzeit.


----------



## bjoernlol (4. April 2010)

ich hab mein torque trailflow schon am 21.11. bestellt und als ich letzte woche bei canyon anrief , wurde mir mitgeteilt es kommt wohl am 12.04. :X


----------



## der.bergsteiger (4. April 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Hehe, regt Euch mal nicht alle so künstlich auf;-)
> 
> Ist zwar schade, dass es anscheinend nicht früher kommt, aber bei der Bestellung hat man doch nen Termin genannt bekommen.
> 
> Naja, ich sehe es gelassen, aber es ist natürlich trotzdem sehr ärgerlich und hilft nicht beim Warten, wenn man hier die ersten Torques bewundern kann...



Seh ich genauso. Macht mal halblang. Wenn wir knapp nen halbes Jahr warten können (ich selbst hab am 30.10 bestellt  ), dann sollten die ein zwei Wochen jetzt auch nicht mehr das Problem sein, oder?
Klar ist es ärgerlich, aber auch kein Weltuntergang...


----------



## bjoernlol (4. April 2010)

naaaa =D


----------



## Tom Servo (4. April 2010)

Einziges Problem ist, dass meine aktuelle Tourenschlampe so einiges an Reparaturen nötig hat und ich es nicht einseh dafür noch Geld auszugeben, wenn die neue Karre potentiell die Tage vom Postboten in den Vorgarten geworfen wird. Ich bin gestrandet. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trojus (6. April 2010)

Könnte das wirklich so sein, dass die Frühbesteller in die Röhre gucken und auf ihrem alten Liefertermin sitzen bleiben, während jemand der später bestellt hat, aber einen früheren Liefertermin abkriegt, sein Bike wirklich früher erhält?

Mein Fall:
Habe mein AL 6.0 vor einem Monat bei KW 20 bestellt.
Zwischenzeitlich war KW 14 über mehrere Tage als Liefertermin angegeben.
Heute habe ich mal angerufen und mir wurde KW 20 bestätigt und darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei der Angabe von KW 14 wohl um einen Fehler auf der Homepage gehandelt haben muss.

Interessant wäre es jetzt zu wissen, ob jemand in dieser Woche eine Versandbestätigung erhält, der nach mir bestellt hat.

Das Bike: AL 6.0 schwarz M

Grüße


----------



## Gades (6. April 2010)

so grad ma bei canyon angerufen. mir wurde gesagt, dass vor ostern die trailflows zusammengebaut wurden und diese oder nächste woche die alpinist´s dran sind


----------



## Stacked (6. April 2010)

Bestellt: 23.03.2010 
Torque Trailflow, Sand blasted anodized black, Größe M
Geplanter Liefertermin: KW 17

Wenn die alle Trailflows gebaut haben kann es jetzt ja nur noch am Versand liegen. Ich gehe in stiller Hoffnung schonmal Geld holen.


----------



## cypoman (6. April 2010)

So habe eben nochmal mit Canyon Telefoniert !!!

Dropzone soll diese noch gebaut werden und Anfang nächster Woche dann zu mir kommen  So das war doch jetzt mal ne Aussage !!!


----------



## Gades (6. April 2010)

den ich am telefon hatte schien mir sehr kompetent zu sein. klare aussage ohne groß nachzudenken.

er hatte auch noch gesagt, dass die ab dem zusammenbau mit 2 wochen lieferzeit rechnen. 

also ist es wohl so. letzte woche trailflow, diese dropzone und nächste dann das alpinist. andersrum wäre es mir natürlich lieber gewesen


----------



## Tom Servo (6. April 2010)

Ja dann hoff ich mal, dat nächste Woche en Trailflow hier im Flur steht!


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> so grad ma bei canyon angerufen. mir wurde gesagt, dass vor ostern die trailflows zusammengebaut wurden und diese oder nächste woche die alpinist´s dran sind



hört sich gut an, welche Kombi hast du bestellt? ich warte auf ein graues M


----------



## cypoman (6. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, welche Kombi hast du bestellt? ich warte auf ein graues M





Schwarzes M, hatte auch zuerst Grau bestellt, aber nach immer öfterem Ansehen hat mir das schwarze doch besser gefallen. Aber Grau ist auch sehr schön, habe es schon Live bei Canyon in Koblenz gesehen.


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

mein aktuelles ist schwarz, da wollte ich jetzt mal eins mit etwas Farbe. aber der Alpinist in schwarz/weiss sieht schon super aus. Das ist halt die Qual der Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (6. April 2010)

ich hab größe L und auch grau. das schwarz sieht irgendwie so langweilig aus. da gefällt mir das grau mit den gold/orangen sachen viel viel besser. könnte ich mir stundenlang angucken^^


----------



## r0ckZ (6. April 2010)

hatte auch in grau bestellt und dann die bestellung geändert. mind. 100g ersparnis  shice auf die farbe.

mir is die kw17 auch lieber, geld muss sonst ""so früh" zusammengekratzt werden. finds aber auch nich angebracht, dass die leute, die früher bestellen, länger warten müssen ... 
hab am 11.1 bestellt ...


----------



## DaBua (6. April 2010)

Ich habe am 24.03 das Nerve AM 9.0 in Braun Größe M bestellt, dann am 26.03 auf das schwarze geändert und heute wurde es verschickt!


----------



## Schneeflocke (7. April 2010)

So, dann reihe ich mich dann doch auch noch ein, habe im November ein Torque Alpinist in schwarz und Größe M bestellt Freut mich zu lesen, dass wir dann auch bald dran sind. Bei dem tollen Wetter (mit Blick auf die Schweizer Alpen vom Arbeitsplatz aus) werde ich schon ganz kribbelig 
Viele Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## Barney_1 (7. April 2010)

Warte auch schon seit dem 3. November auf das Alpinist in Grey, ist ja jetzt nicht mehr so lang und dann geht`s ab.....
Barney_1


----------



## whigger (7. April 2010)

Die Trailflows kommen!!!!! Habe gerade eine E-Mail erhalten. Vielen Dank noch einmal an Niels für die Infos und den Einsatz

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## resoling (7. April 2010)

auf gehts


----------



## Gades (7. April 2010)

dein dropzone war aber nicht lange unterwegs^^. gestern wohl aufgebaut und heute schon angekommen. Glückwunsch


----------



## affleck (7. April 2010)

Mein Trailflow kommt!! Mein Trailflow kommt!!


----------



## Stacked (7. April 2010)

Mein Trailflow wird gerade komissioniert.


----------



## resoling (7. April 2010)

es war eigentlich schon samstag da ... nur ich nicht. da musste es noch ein paar tage auf der post warten.


----------



## Gades (7. April 2010)

dann sind die aussagen der canyon angestellten auch wieder nicht 100%ig ^^.
es hieß eigentlich, dass die dropzones erst diese woche gebaut werden. naja egal, kann ja nicht alles korrekt sein


----------



## leeresblatt (7. April 2010)

die Playzones bauen die auch schon zusammen wie es aussieht, die grauen sind alle sofort verfügbar. Nachdem die Mechaniker so langsam in Übung mit den neuen Torks sind, können die mit dem Alpinist anfangen.


----------



## cypoman (7. April 2010)

Mein Dropzone ist auch unterwegs


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. April 2010)

Mein Dropzone auch


----------



## r0ckZ (7. April 2010)

"Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben."
Schön, dass anyon dieses Jahr es in den Griff gekriegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2010)

Na da schenke ich dir doch ein "C" dazu!


----------



## r0ckZ (7. April 2010)

nenee, das haben andere. commencal, cube, cheetah, chumba, cannondale, centurion ... dann lieber ohne c was haben


----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2010)

Anyon


----------



## sh0rt (7. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na da schenke ich dir doch ein "C" dazu!


----------



## resoling (7. April 2010)

gleich mal probefahrt gemacht ...


----------



## affleck (7. April 2010)

resoling schrieb:


> gleich mal probefahrt gemacht ...



Und? Wie ist der erste Eindruck? 

Mal ne Frage an die die ihre Torques schon haben: Wie lange hat es gedauert von dem Tag an an wo ihr die Bestätigungsmail erhalten habt? Also ab da wo Canyon das Rad DHL übergeben hat? Danke!


----------



## resoling (7. April 2010)

affleck schrieb:


> Und? Wie ist der erste Eindruck?
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die die ihre Torques schon haben: Wie lange hat es gedauert von dem Tag an an wo ihr die Bestätigungsmail erhalten habt? Also ab da wo Canyon das Rad DHL übergeben hat? Danke!




die Hammerschmidt ist ziemlich laut, sonst alles tiptop 

auf der ersten Fahrt gab es viele neidische Blicke  

Also bei mir kam die Mail Donnerstag um 12.22 Uhr, Freitag war dann Feiertag und am Samstag 13.15 Uhr war der Postbote da.


----------



## affleck (7. April 2010)

resoling schrieb:


> die Hammerschmidt ist ziemlich laut, sonst alles tiptop
> 
> auf der ersten Fahrt gab es viele neidische Blicke
> 
> Also bei mir kam die Mail Donnerstag um 12.22 Uhr, Freitag war dann Feiertag und am Samstag 13.15 Uhr war der Postbote da.



Hmm, ich hab die Mail heute um viertel 6 bekommen. Hatte natürlich keine Gelegenheit zur Bank zu rennen. Und arbeiten muss ich morgen ja auch noch.... 
Naja, hol ich es halt bei der Post ab...


----------



## sh0rt (7. April 2010)

affleck schrieb:


> Also ab da wo Canyon das Rad DHL übergeben hat? Danke!



1 Werktag...bevor es im Tracking zu sehen war, war es schon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (7. April 2010)

@ affleck: welche Größe hat dein Torque?


----------



## Bike_Hias (7. April 2010)

ui ui ui.... mein Playzone kommt noch diese Woche geht morgen in den Versand...


----------



## Tom Servo (7. April 2010)

Mein Schlitten is auch unterwegs \o/

Wenn UPS sich nicht zu doof anstellt, sollte es Freitag hier sein, Grenze oder nicht.


----------



## sundawn77 (7. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> ...
> also ist es wohl so. letzte woche trailflow, diese dropzone und nächste dann das alpinist. andersrum wäre es mir natürlich lieber gewesen



Hab gestern Mechaniker mit nem grauen Alpinist bei Probefahrten auf dem Parkplatz gesehen...


----------



## affleck (7. April 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> @ affleck: welche Größe hat dein Torque?


Größe M.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anyon


ich mach mein c mutwillig ab und plotte fürs ende ein e. 
geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (7. April 2010)

affleck schrieb:


> Größe M.


puuh das schaut ja riesig aus  darf ich dich noch fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## Gades (8. April 2010)

steht im showroom eigentlich auch mal ein alpinist oder sind die da noch voll für ihr grandfondo am umbauen?


----------



## whigger (8. April 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> puuh das schaut ja riesig aus  darf ich dich noch fragen wie groß du bist?


 
Ich glaube das welches Du meinst ist ein Dropzone in L da oben


----------



## johnny blaze (8. April 2010)

hab mal ein Bitte an alle, die jetzt schon n  neues torque haben..

könnnt ihr mal Bilder aus anderen Blickwinkeln (von oben/schräg oben) reinstellen?

von der Seite hab ich es ja jetzt schon oft gesehen.

interessiert mich, weil einige geschrieben haben, dass es viel wuchtiger rüberkommt als auf den Fotos.

wenn alles klappt sinds noch 4 wochen bis ich mein alpinist in koblenz abhole


----------



## Jobal (8. April 2010)

Klinke mich aus dem Wartezimmer aus, Bike ist eben angekommen, Torque Trailflow in M

Ciao Jobal


----------



## cypoman (8. April 2010)

Die Post war da !!! Dropzone ist angekommen !!! 

Ich bin raus hier, schön war die Zeit !!!


----------



## AddiP (8. April 2010)

arghh...wenn ich das hier alle lese wird es nicht besser mit meiner aufregung!!!Will auch endlich mein Torque haben!!!!
Gestern ne mail von canyon bekommen...und was wars!?Werbung fürs GranFondo 
Kann sich ja nur noch um Tage handeln!!!


----------



## leeresblatt (8. April 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hab gestern Mechaniker mit nem grauen Alpinist bei Probefahrten auf dem Parkplatz gesehen...



das hört sich gut an 

der erste Alpinist (schwarz S) steht übrigens auf SOFORT!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (8. April 2010)

Mein Taxi is da! Die Katzenaugen in der Lieferung sind ja wohl en Witz! 

Leider keine Testfahrt heute. Immer noch 'ne Bronchitis auf Sack, und es ist Kackwetter.


----------



## whigger (8. April 2010)

Sieht sehr geil aus in S! Die Katzenaugen sind doch wohl das wichtigste für den Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (8. April 2010)

Mein Dropzone in M is heute auch angekommen. Sehr geil werd am we mal ne Proberunde starten.


----------



## alibabashack (8. April 2010)

Also mein AM 8 in grün ist auch schon seit Dienstag da. Super Teil hab heute die erste richtige Runde gedreht ohne Asphalt. *heul* ist das anstrengend mit so einem bike  Aber ihr mit euren Torques hab da ja sicherlich noch mehr Spaß.



Tom Servo schrieb:


> Die Katzenaugen in der Lieferung sind ja wohl en Witz!



Warum sind die eg dabei? Sind die irgendwie verpflichtet mit einem Rad sowas auszuliefern?

Ich bin auch raus hier ... frohes Warten noch. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Schneeflocke (8. April 2010)

alibabashack schrieb:


> ... frohes Warten noch. Es lohnt sich!



Das will ich ja mal hoffen, sonst würde ich nicht so lange auf mein Bike warten


----------



## DaBua (8. April 2010)

Endlich das warten hat ein Ende! 

Mein Nerve AM ist da!!


----------



## enyne (8. April 2010)

könnte evtl. ein glücklicher von euch mal ein Bild vom "smoke grey" Trailflow oder Dropzone posten ?

Danke


----------



## Aza (8. April 2010)

So,
dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal. Ingesamt habe ich nun knapp 5 Monate Warte-(Leidens-)zeit hinter mir.

Bin soeben mit dem Aufbau fertig geworden und hab noch kurz ne kleine Testrunde gedreht. Alles bestens. 

Feintuning und eine kleinere tour mach ich dann morgen früh (hab mir extra frei genommen).
Zum Abschluß noch ein paar Fotos meinerseits.
Grüße
AzA


----------



## fub (9. April 2010)

Hab grade die E-mail bekommen, dass mein Trailflow (Black L) kommissioniert wird, jetzt ganz schnell noch ein paar Pedale bestellen....nur welche


----------



## sh0rt (9. April 2010)

fub schrieb:


> Hab grade die E-mail bekommen, dass mein Trailflow (Black L) kommissioniert wird, jetzt ganz schnell noch ein paar Pedale bestellen....nur welche



hahah so gings mir auch 

Sixpack Icon in schwarz oder wenns nicht zu teuer und stabil sein soll Shimano PD-MX30


----------



## Guerill0 (9. April 2010)

Meine Canyonrider ham fast alle die CB Mallet bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (9. April 2010)

NC-17 Sudpin III, gutes Pedal, in weiss, da die anderen Anbauteile auch in weiss sind.


----------



## fub (9. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> hahah so gings mir auch
> 
> Sixpack Icon in schwarz oder wenns nicht zu teuer und stabil sein soll Shimano PD-MX30



ohoh ich glaub wir dürfen unsere Räder nicht neben einander stellen, hab mir überlegt die Sixpac icon oder die Crankbrothers 5050 zu holen und mich jetzt für Sixpac entschieden. Hoffe, dass die letzen Wartetage schnell rum gehen, kanns kaum noch aushalten


----------



## nullstein (9. April 2010)

Hat denn keiner ein Dropzone in grau bekommen??? Falls doch, wär derjenige so nett ein paar schöne Fotos aus verschiedenen Perspektiven hier reinzustellen?
DANKE


----------



## Stacked (9. April 2010)

Trailflow ist heute angekommen. Drei Wochen zu früh. Super Canyon.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. April 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Mein Dropzone in M is heute auch angekommen. Sehr geil werd am we mal ne Proberunde starten.



Fotos?


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. April 2010)

Hab leider momentan keine Möglichkeit dazu sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (9. April 2010)

So, jetzt isses passiert. Kurzschlussreaktion. Trailflow bestellt. Wollt immer Alpinist. Kurzfristig umentschieden. Ich bin gespannt!!
Fahr übrigens die CB Mallet. Und werde sie auch hier montieren.
Ich hab echt gerade nen hohen Puls...


----------



## Basvender (9. April 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> So, jetzt isses passiert. Kurzschlussreaktion. Trailflow bestellt. Wollt immer Alpinist. Kurzfristig umentschieden. Ich bin gespannt!!
> Fahr übrigens die CB Mallet. Und werde sie auch hier montieren.
> Ich hab echt gerade nen hohen Puls...



warum umbestellt??


----------



## tical2000 (9. April 2010)

Net umbestellt. Nur umentschieden.
Frag mich net. Ausm Affekt raus. Hab auch nochmal in meinen Geldbeutel geschaut 
Und vielleicht weils sofort lieferbar ist. Sehr weitsichtig ich weiß. Hehe


----------



## leeresblatt (9. April 2010)

Bauchentscheidungen sind angeblich die besseren Entscheidungen, also wirds schon nicht verkehrt sein


----------



## Tom Servo (9. April 2010)

Eben meine 2.5 Stunden Testrunde gemacht. Dat Trailflow is top. Interessanterweise passt mir die Geo besser als die von meinem ollen Hardtail, und bin längere und grössere Anstiege gefahren als wie mit der alten Schleuder. Canyon's PPS war zumindest für mich akkurat. Kauf hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## whigger (9. April 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Eben meine 2.5 Stunden Testrunde gemacht. Dat Trailflow is top. Interessanterweise passt mir die Geo besser als die von meinem ollen Hardtail, und bin längere und grössere Anstiege gefahren als wie mit der alten Schleuder. Canyon's PPS war zumindest für mich akkurat. Kauf hat sich gelohnt!



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast Du ja ein Trailflow in S. Was hast Du denn für eine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge? Bei mir an meinem M habe ich nämlich einen "Formschluss" zwischen Eier und Oberrohr und ich habe SL 82cm
Die Länge passt aber sehr gut und ist denke ich genau richtig. Wird sich morgen bei der ersten Tour genau zeigen....


----------



## Tom Servo (9. April 2010)

Bin 175cm und Schrittlänge ist 78cm. Wie gesagt, ich sitz auf dem Teil besser wie auf meinem Scott Hardtail, welches angeblich für meine Grösse richtig sei. Und ich komm komischerweise besser aus de Pötte, trotz das es ein Fully ist.


----------



## tical2000 (9. April 2010)

Ihr macht mich wuschig. Erzählt von euren Torks und ich hab meins eben erst bestellt. Kruzifix. Dann denk ich mal das mit 1,80 und SL 84 M gut ist. Jawohl!


----------



## affleck (9. April 2010)

Bin raus hier. Heute kam mein Trailflow in M. Sehr geil das Teil! Morgen wird ausgiebig getestet. Fotos sind in meinem Album.

Ich hoffe für alle Wartenden dass eure Bikes auch bald kommen. Kopf hoch.


----------



## cypoman (9. April 2010)

So heute mein Dropzone zusammengebaut...echt der Hammer das Teil, dass warten hat gelohnt.

Was mir am Rahmen aufgefallen ist, dass Dreieck am Sattelrohr zum Oberrohr ist jetzt doch durchgängig geschweißt, war bei dem Rahmen im Showroom nicht so und gefällt mir so viel besser. Der CANYON Schriftzug ist auch viel größer als auf den Fotos auf der Homepage.

So an alle die noch warten müssen ... es lohnt sich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (9. April 2010)

Das Alpinist ist von der MountainBIKE zum Testsieger der Versenderbikes gekürt worden: "FAZIT: Ein top Allrounder, der neben sehr guter Tourentauglichkeit vor allem bergab durch seine Federwegsreserven begeistert. (Note: Sehr Gut)"


----------



## Basvender (9. April 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Das Alpinist ist von der MountainBIKE zum Testsieger der Versenderbikes gekürt worden: "FAZIT: Ein top Allrounder, der neben sehr guter Tourentauglichkeit vor allem bergab durch seine Federwegsreserven begeistert. (Note: Sehr Gut)"



und ebenso testsieger bei den händlern, das neue speci enduro.

und zwischen den beiden Bikes stehe ich noch und weiß nicht welches


----------



## Bikingschorsch (10. April 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> und ebenso testsieger bei den händlern, das neue speci enduro.
> 
> und zwischen den beiden Bikes stehe ich noch und weiß nicht welches


Da das Alpinist 700 weniger kostet könnte man mit diesem Geld noch das Bike etwas auftunen und leichtere Parts kaufen oder es zu einem Freerider umkonstruiren. Um die Pro's vom Speci zu nennen kenn ich mich mit dem zu schlecht aus, dass muss ein anderer übernehmen


----------



## Basvender (10. April 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Da das Alpinist 700 weniger kostet könnte man mit diesem Geld noch das Bike etwas auftunen und leichtere Parts kaufen oder es zu einem Freerider umkonstruiren. Um die Pro's vom Speci zu nennen kenn ich mich mit dem zu schlecht aus, dass muss ein anderer übernehmen



da hast du natürlich recht, aber ein Fahrrad ist manchmal auch mehr als die Summe seiner Teile. Wobei ich für ein Enduro sicher auch nicht den Marktpreis zahlen würde. 10 % sollten schon abgehen.
Bin grade ein bisschen verunsichert wegen der PM Aufnahme bei den nerves. Hoffe dass es sowas nicht bei den torques gibt!?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (10. April 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> da hast du natürlich recht, aber ein Fahrrad ist manchmal auch mehr als die Summe seiner Teile. Wobei ich für ein Enduro sicher auch nicht den Marktpreis zahlen würde. 10 % sollten schon abgehen.
> Bin grade ein bisschen verunsichert wegen der PM Aufnahme bei den nerves. Hoffe dass es sowas nicht bei den torques gibt!?


da haste natürlich recht.
Bei den Torques gibts auch die PM Aufnahme, aber ist das nicht besser? Soviel ich weiß ist es unkomplizierter gebaut und vielleicht auch stabiler, aber lies selbst: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque.html
hört sich doch nicht schlecht an!


----------



## bjoernlol (10. April 2010)

mein trailflow in l ist endlich da, yuppie =D


----------



## Basvender (10. April 2010)

bjoernlol schrieb:


> mein trailflow in l ist endlich da, yuppie =D



bitte Fotos, Größe L interessiert mich 

@ bikingschorsch
hab dir ne pn geschickt, bevor wir hier das Wartezimmer vollspammen!


----------



## Deleted 175826 (10. April 2010)

So, habe vorhin das Nerve AM 9.0 HS bestellt. Vorraussichtlich verfügbar KW30.

Jetzt geht das Warten los...
Stimmen diese Angaben meistens?

Gruß ans Forum, Daniel


----------



## Gades (10. April 2010)

dieses jahr wurden eigentlich alle canyon schon vor dem eigentlichen termin verschickt. hab noch nichts davon gelesen, dass sich welche verspätet hätten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175826 (10. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> dieses jahr wurden eigentlich alle canyon schon vor dem eigentlichen termin verschickt. hab noch nichts davon gelesen, dass sich welche verspätet hätten



schön war's 
Wollte eigentlich das 9.0 ohne HS haben, aber das steht nun auch auf KW30. Da dachte ich, da kannste auch das HS nehmen.

Hoffe es wird bald was

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## NormanX8 (10. April 2010)

Ich habe diese Woche (KW14) ein Nerve XC bestellt...soll in KW16 schon kommen - *FREU*

Mein erstes Fully - bin bisher nur immer Hardtail und nur KHS gefahren.


----------



## bjoernlol (11. April 2010)

torque trailflow in L, mehr fotos im fotoalbum


----------



## Nylz (11. April 2010)

Hab heute mein AM 7 erhalten.
Geiles Bike!
Nur leider ist im Oberrohr ne heftige tiefe Schramme/Kerbe!!
Kotz!
Ich frag echt wie sowas passieren kann. Bevor man sowas weg schickt schaut man doch nochmal nach ob alles ok ist. Wie kann man so schlampig und ungewissenhaft arbeiten?!! 
Ab nen bestimmten Preis kann man auch 100% Qualität erwarten. Technisch wie optisch!!
Das Bike geht natürlich wieder zurück...


----------



## Stuat. (11. April 2010)

irgendwie häufen sich die beschwerden über Canyon, dort mal ein C vergessen da eine schramme dort eine delle. Technische mängel. Ich finde auch das man ab 2000 Euro was erwarten kann was vernünftig läuft.


----------



## tubular (12. April 2010)

Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz, voraussichtlich bis zur 20. KW (12. KW bestellt).

Da ich nur 300 m entfernt vom ANYON-Home wohne und auch vor Ort bestellt habe, werde ich das Bike natürlich abholen. Der BIKE-GUARD ist ja dann vermutlich nicht dabei, ergibt das Sinn, den trotzdem separat zu bestellen (so um die 17 EUR kostet die Kiste)? Oder ist der wirklich nur zum erstmaligen Versand gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (12. April 2010)

tubular schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz, voraussichtlich bis zur 20. KW (12. KW bestellt).
> 
> Da ich nur 300 m entfernt vom ANYON-Home wohne und auch vor Ort bestellt habe, werde ich das Bike natürlich abholen. Der BIKE-GUARD ist ja dann vermutlich nicht dabei, ergibt das Sinn, den trotzdem separat zu bestellen (so um die 17 EUR kostet die Kiste)? Oder ist der wirklich nur zum erstmaligen Versand gedacht?



Da du ja im Servicefall eh selbst hinfährst brauchst du den eigentlich nicht. Ist eben ein Karton


----------



## tubular (12. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Da du ja im Servicefall eh selbst hinfährst brauchst du den eigentlich nicht.



So dachte ich mir das. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stacked (12. April 2010)

tubular schrieb:


> So dachte ich mir das. Vielen Dank.



Könnte nur für den späteren Verkauf mit Versand sinnvoll sein. Da war ich doch recht froh so einen Karton zu besitzen.


----------



## tubular (12. April 2010)

Stacked schrieb:


> Könnte nur für den späteren Verkauf mit Versand sinnvoll sein.



Das stimmt. Der Vorteil ist ja, dass ich recht nah ander "Quelle" sitze. Sollte ich das Bike mal verkaufen und den BG benötigen, hol ich ihn mir dann spontan. Dann nimmt er die nächsten Jahre nicht Platz weg, der Madame dann wieder irgendwo fehlt.


----------



## Barney_1 (12. April 2010)

Hab heute Post von Canyon bekommen:

Sehr geehrte/er ......,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben............

Alpinist in Grey Größe L .
Ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig, nach 5 Monaten warten ist es auf dem Weg.
Was sind denn so die Erfahrungswerte? Wie lange dauert durchschnittlich der Versand?
Ich kann`s ja kaum abwarten.....

Barney_1


----------



## Mudge (12. April 2010)

Hat den noch niemand ein Playzone?

Meins kommt wahrscheins morgen und zwar in L, graphit/grün.

Dann heißts erstmal: Umbauen


----------



## Gades (12. April 2010)

WUCHER^^

wenn bis 5 uhr keine email gekommen ist ruf ich da heute nochmal an. ich will auch endlich mein alpinist abholen.

schön zu sehen, dass die aussage des canyon mitarbeiters von letzter woche stimmt


----------



## leeresblatt (12. April 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hab heute Post von Canyon bekommen:
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er ......,
> 
> ...



du Glückspilz, hoffe ich werde von Canyon nicht vergessen. Ok, habe auch später (Januar) bestellt.

zu deiner Frage, also wenn Koblenz nicht all zu weit von dir weg ist, sollte das Paket morgen schon antreffen.

kriegt man denn vorher keine Kommissionierungs-Mail oder so?


----------



## tical2000 (12. April 2010)

Habe heute ne Kommisionsmail und 5 minuten später ne "ihr bike ist auf dem weg" mail bekommen.


----------



## Gades (12. April 2010)

na toll. hab grad nochmal meine bestellung angeschaut. da steht jetzt drin, dass die mich anrufen wenn es zur abholung bereit steht. intelligenterweise hab ich jetzt mein handy net dabei und weiß nichteinmal, ob ich bei denen meine handy nummer oder festnetz angegeben hab.
es ist zum verrückt werden

sorry für spam, aber es muss sein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (12. April 2010)

ich hoffe ich mache niemand sauer. aber will niemand das trailflow in grau und m? hab nämlich erst am freitag bestellt. und jetzt isses aufm weg.


----------



## leeresblatt (12. April 2010)

@Gades

ruf doch mal an da, vielleicht wartet dein Alpinist schon sehnsüchtig auf dich


----------



## Gades (12. April 2010)

jo, aber ich warte noch bis ich feierabend hab. sind ja nurnoch quÃ¤lende 40 min^^

dann kommt noch das prob mit dem geld. die bank hat schon zu und ich kann ja wahrscheinlich nur 1000â¬ abheben. egal die anderen 2000 bekomm ich bestimmt Ã¼ber meine eltern oder so aufgetrieben


Edit:
maaan, jetzt geht die zeit ja garnicht mehr rum


----------



## Barney_1 (12. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> du Glückspilz, hoffe ich werde von Canyon nicht vergessen. Ok, habe auch später (Januar) bestellt.
> 
> zu deiner Frage, also wenn Koblenz nicht all zu weit von dir weg ist, sollte das Paket morgen schon antreffen.
> 
> kriegt man denn vorher keine Kommissionierungs-Mail oder so?



Kommissionierungsmail kam gleichzeitig mit der Versandbenachrichtigung,Entfernung bis zu mir sind ca. 260 Km, Hmmm, ob ich morgen Urlaub nehmen sollte.....

Barney_1


----------



## Gades (12. April 2010)

aaahhhhhh. jetzt hab ich ne email bekommen

Sehr geehrte/er xxxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Sie  können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. Ein  Mitarbeiter unseres
Servicecenters wird sich in den kommenden Tagen  mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen und einen
Termin vereinbaren.
Bitte  beachten Sie, dass eine Abholung erst nach erfolgter Terminvereinbarung  möglich ist.

ich tick hier echt bald aus. ich glaub das ist keine vorfreude sondern fanatismus oder sonstirgendwas
anrufen werde ich gleich trotzdem^^


edit: so wirklich befriedigend war das telefonat jetzt nicht. jetzt hab ich en termin am 14.04. um 18 uhr. ob ich die zeit übersteh


----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. April 2010)

Kommen erst die Bikes dran, die beim Showroom abgeholt werden können und dann erst die Bikes, die versendet werden?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (12. April 2010)

@gades: Du hattest auch nen Alpinist grau in M, oder?

Ich hab nämlich noch keine Mail bekommen .


----------



## Gades (12. April 2010)

ne ich hatte grau und L
vielleicht biste ja morgen dran. die werden bestimmt immer eine bestimmte größe bauen. heute war wohl L dran. barney_1 hat ja auch ein L

@Bikingschorsch
so wie es aussieht ist es egal. barney_1´s alpinist wurde heute verschickt und meins wird kommissioniert. am telefon wurde mir auch gesagt, dass die showroom räder und versandräder getrennt wären. kein plan was das soll, aber ich werde es so hinnehmen müssen


----------



## Asatru (12. April 2010)

Sodele, setzen wir uns auch mal ins Wartezimmer. 

Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in weiß bestellt, soll KW16 geliefert werden. 

Solange es vor dem Singener Bike Marathon da ist, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (12. April 2010)

meins wurde auch heute kommisioniert. Abholung und alpinist, schwarz in L


----------



## meisterode (12. April 2010)

so, heute mit canyon telefoniert, kann mein schwarzes trailflow in L nächsten dienstag in koblenz abholen. hoffentlich zieht sich die woche nicht so lang, aber andererseits warte ich ja schon fast 4 monate, da kommts jetzt auf die woche auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## Tommelly (12. April 2010)

Canyon hat mir am 8. April per mail geschrieben, dass mein Torque (Dropzone Black, Grösse M) innert 48h an UPS geht. Seither warte ich sehnsüchtig auf eine zweite Nachricht - bisher vergebens :-/

Aber hier im Wartezimmer lässt sich das Leid so schön teilen... Danke für eure Beiträge


----------



## sh0rt (12. April 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich mache niemand sauer. aber will niemand das trailflow in grau und m? hab nämlich erst am freitag bestellt. und jetzt isses aufm weg.



Ist doch super!  Ich denke für viele ist die Entscheidung einfach, wenn man für den gleichen Preis einen eloxierten oder lackierten Rahmen bekommen kann.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (12. April 2010)

Warum dauert das eigentlich immer so lange bei Canyon?
Haben die so viel zu tun oder sind die Materialien knapp?

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Gades (12. April 2010)

letztes jahr waren die torques sehr früh dran. ich meine sogar als erstes. und dieses jahr ist es halt anders herum. als fehlendes bauteil kann ich mir nur den rahmen vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enyne (12. April 2010)

KW23 ist echt übel, halbe Saison um


----------



## sh0rt (12. April 2010)

enyne schrieb:


> KW23 ist echt übel, halbe Saison um



Man hat es schon schwer


----------



## steveo282 (12. April 2010)

enyne schrieb:


> KW23 ist echt übel, halbe Saison um


Gilt für mich auch, Torque Playzone ist bestellt. Naja sehen wirs optimistisch!


----------



## tical2000 (13. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ist doch super!  Ich denke für viele ist die Entscheidung einfach, wenn man für den gleichen Preis einen eloxierten oder lackierten Rahmen bekommen kann.



Gibts da qualitätsunterschiede bei den Farben? Sind die einen weniger "stabil" wie andere?


----------



## NormanX8 (13. April 2010)

ich bin raus....habe letzte Woche Donnerstag mein Nerve XC bestellt und kam heute morgen schon bei mir an...sprich 3 Werktage später   Das nenn ich schnell....


----------



## Stacked (13. April 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Gibts da qualitätsunterschiede bei den Farben? Sind die einen weniger "stabil" wie andere?



Ein eloxierter Rahmen sieht meistens länger besser aus. Das Eloxal ist eindeutig die bessere Oberfläche. Keine Lackabplatzer etc.. Der Nachteil ist allerdings das es nur schwarz eloxierte gibt.


----------



## sh0rt (13. April 2010)

Stacked schrieb:


> Ein eloxierter Rahmen sieht meistens länger besser aus. Das Eloxal ist eindeutig die bessere Oberfläche. Keine Lackabplatzer etc.. Der Nachteil ist allerdings das es nur schwarz eloxierte gibt.



Was ja aber nur an Canyon liegt und nicht an den technischen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Asatru (14. April 2010)

Ich denke ab morgen bin ich raus. 

Sehr geehrte/er ,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir  haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.  Die Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet . 

Verdammt schnell, letzte Woche Donnerstag bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (14. April 2010)

Was hast du denn bestellt?

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## kNiRpS (14. April 2010)

Nerve XC 2010....so stehts zumindest in seinem bikeprofil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (14. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Jetzt nehm ich doch auch mal im Wartezimmer Platz, obwohl die letzten 2 Wochen - hab Ende Jänner bestellt - werd ich auch so noch irgendwie überstehen  Torque soll in KW 17 dasein...Teile zum tauschen liegen auch schon parat, jetzt muss es nur noch eintrudeln und dann wird gerockt  is mein erstes Canyon, bin schon gespannt!!
die Katja


----------



## Asatru (14. April 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> Nerve XC 2010....so stehts zumindest in seinem bikeprofil



Richtig.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. April 2010)

_Sehr geehrte/er xxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen._

Jippieh, mein Alpinist kommt endlich


----------



## Dekoration (14. April 2010)

Aloha,

hat jemand zufällig das Dropzone in L / fensterkittgrau bestellt und schon bekommen ?

Man sieht und liest irgendwie so garnichts davon ...


----------



## royalwithcheese (14. April 2010)

Juhuu .. mein Alpinist M in grey wird gerade kommissioniert und ab 8. Mai gleich den Lago kennenlernen


----------



## leeresblatt (14. April 2010)

royalwithcheese schrieb:


> Juhuu .. mein Alpinist M in grey wird gerade kommissioniert und ab 8. Mai gleich den Lago kennenlernen



Glückwunsch! Wann hast du denn bestellt?

an die die einen grauen Alpinist schon haben, ich würde gerne mal ein paar Fotos sehen


----------



## royalwithcheese (14. April 2010)

Bestellt hab ich Ende Januar. Ging jetzt doch noch ganz flott ... Du hast auch n Alpinist grey M bestellt, oder?


----------



## leeresblatt (14. April 2010)

royalwithcheese schrieb:


> Bestellt hab ich Ende Januar. Ging jetzt doch noch ganz flott ... Du hast auch n Alpinist grey M bestellt, oder?



ja auch ein graues M, und auch ca Ende Januar, hoffe ich muss auch nicht mehr länger warten


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. April 2010)

Müsst ihr es beide im Showroom abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## royalwithcheese (14. April 2010)

Meines kommt per DHL


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. April 2010)

ist dhl normaler Versand?
Ich habe diese Abkürzung noch nie verstanden...


----------



## Deleted 175826 (14. April 2010)

Ja, "DHL" ist der normale kleine gelbe Postwagen der auch die Briefpost bringt, bei großen Paketen wie dein Bike kommt natürlich der große gelbe Brummer angefahren. Steht auch fett rot auf gelb "DHL" drauf 

Also, Ausschau halten...


----------



## Asatru (14. April 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> ist dhl normaler Versand?
> Ich habe diese Abkürzung noch nie verstanden...



In der Sendungsverfolgung steht folgendes:

_Produkt / Service:                     DHL PAKET, Sperrgut_

Denke daß das ein normaler Versand ist.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. April 2010)

und wieder schlauer geworden...
Dankeschön ihr beide!


----------



## Barney_1 (14. April 2010)

Mein Alpinist ist da, melde mich deshalb aus dem Wartezimmer ab.
Hier mal ein paar Pics auf die Schnelle:
















Sieht in echt viel geiler aus als auf den Fotos.
Änderungen bis jetzt: Lenker Sixpack Millenium XXL + Ergon Griffe und anderer Sattel, der weiße gefiel mir garnicht.
Demnächst wohl noch Bashguard und schaltbare Kettenführung.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## royalwithcheese (14. April 2010)

Schick  
Ich kanns kaum erwarten ... ist das Größe S?


----------



## Barney_1 (14. April 2010)

Nee, ist Größe L, ich bin 1,90m groß.


----------



## leeresblatt (14. April 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Müsst ihr es beide im Showroom abholen?



ich kriegs auch per Versand

@Barney

waren die Kettenstrebenschützer dabei oder haste die extra mitbestellt? thx für die Fotos


----------



## Barney_1 (14. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> ich kriegs auch per Versand
> 
> @Barney
> 
> waren die Kettenstrebenschützer dabei oder haste die extra mitbestellt? thx für die Fotos



Einer war dabei, den anderen hatte ich vorher schon bestellt da ich nicht wusste das einer dabei ist.

Barney_1


----------



## Gades (14. April 2010)

absolut geil das torque. bin zwar nur ein wenig straße gefahren und ne 0,5m hohe mauer runter gedropt (dämpfer hat auch ein wenig durchgeschlagen^^. muss da noch mehr dran machen). 
aber sonst absolut geil.

gegenüber meinem alten fahrrad ist es um ein vielfaches hecklastiger und auch viel wendiger. schon erstaunlich was die geo ausmachen

vorderbremse ist mittlerweile auch ganz ghut aber die müssen übelst eingebremst werden. da kommt am anfang fast garnix rüber.


so jetzt morgen früh noch ein wenig arbeiten und mittags den wald unsicher machen.


im anyon laden war verdammt viel los. es wurden echt viele räder gekauft. was mich gewundert hat. da steht kein einziges alpinist rum^^. ich hab zumindest keines gesehen.


achja. was steht bei euch im zertifikat drin. bei mir steht der 06.04.2010 drin. wahrscheinlich isses ja nur die prüfung des rahmens, aber wer weiß ob das rad schon an dem tag fertig war. naja egal, jetzt hab ichs^^


----------



## r0ckZ (14. April 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Demnächst .. und schaltbare Kettenführung.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1


Bitte berichten, ob das funzt - bzw welche du dir vorstellst


*Und wenn jemand seine orangene Wippe gegen eine schwarze tauschen will - bitte melden*


----------



## johnny blaze (15. April 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Änderungen bis jetzt: Lenker Sixpack Millenium XXL + Ergon Griffe und anderer Sattel, der weiße gefiel mir garnicht.
> Demnächst wohl noch Bashguard und schaltbare Kettenführung.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



+ ne Klingel, oder? 

aber coole Fotos 
ich hol meins am 03.Mai ab!


----------



## leeresblatt (15. April 2010)

Juhuuu, mein Alpinist ist auch dem Weg, endlich!!  Ich bin schon gespannt und voller Freude.  Ein neues Bike nach ca. 10 Jahren.


----------



## Barney_1 (15. April 2010)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> + ne Klingel, oder?
> 
> aber coole Fotos
> ich hol meins am 03.Mai ab!



Ja, + ne Klingel.
Manche finden sie über manche halt nicht, ich finde es halt`n bischen doof vom weiten durch die Gegend zu schreien um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen wenn irgendwo Jogger, Wanderer oder sonstige Passanten unterwegs sind.
Ich hab schon die kleinste ausgesucht.
Was manchmal ganz lustig ist wenn mann mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs ist und der Vordermann in technisch schweren Abschnitten Probleme hat einfach mal klingeln, ist immer wieder lustig.......
Barney_1


----------



## fub (15. April 2010)

So ich bin raus, mein Trailflow ist eben gekommen. Einfach super genial freu mich riesig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (15. April 2010)

fub schrieb:


> So ich bin raus, mein Trailflow ist eben gekommen. Einfach super genial freu mich riesig



Einer geht einer kommt, ich setze mich wieder ins Wartezimmer.


----------



## tical2000 (15. April 2010)

wieder?? warst du schonmal da?
ich bin ja eigentlich auch raus. nach nur drei tagen nach bestellung war auch mein trailflow da.


----------



## sh0rt (15. April 2010)

Dann ändere mal schnell deine Profilbeschreibung 

Bei mir gabs nen Schönheitsmakel am Rahmen wurde aber sehr unkompliziert von Canyon gelöst...altes hin neues her. bin jetzt bei "altes hin" und hier bis "neues her"


----------



## Bikingschorsch (15. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Juhuuu, mein Alpinist ist auch dem Weg, endlich!!  Ich bin schon gespannt und voller Freude.  Ein neues Bike nach ca. 10 Jahren.


wann hast du es denn bestellt?


----------



## Daenchel (15. April 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mein Canyon/Coast Nerve XC 7.0 am Sonntag bestellt (mein erstes "richtiges" Bike ).
In meiner AB stand, dass das geplante Lieferdatum die KW17 sei.
Ich hab dann bei Canyon nachgefragt, was darunter zu verstehen ist.
Der Versandtermin oder die planmäßige Ankunft.
Zwei Tage später bekam ich gleich zwei E-Mails von Canyon. In der ersten Stand, dass der Versandtermin gemeint ist und in der zweiten, die geplante Ankunft Was denn jetzt?

Ich werde nächste Woche zu den Eidgenossen Auswandern und lasse es gleich in die Schweiz schicken (da spare ich mir die deutsche MwSt.). Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Versand/Lieferzeiten/Zoll in die Schweiz???

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## leeresblatt (15. April 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> wann hast du es denn bestellt?



19. Januar, ein graues M


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2010)

Ich muss mal ein *dickes Lob an Canyon* aussprechen - habe am 08.04.2010 um 18:30 Uhr ein Torque Trailflow in S für mein Bruderherz bestellt und heute am 15.04.2010 um 14:00 Uhr hat mir der UPS Mann das Teil in die Hand gedrückt (trotz Lieferung ins Ösiland)....der Zusammenbau war dank perfekter Vormontage ein Kinderspiel!! Ich hoffe dieser Bericht spendet ein bisserl Trost an alle hier noch Wartenden....danke Canyon - weiter so!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Gades (15. April 2010)

so ich nerv das letztemal^^.

also einfach nur geil im wald. die kurvenhaftung und das fahrverhalten ist absolut geil. teilweise merke ich die wurzeln garnicht mehr^^.
allerdings musste ich im 2. anstieg erstmal ne reparaturpause einlegen^^. hatte hinten nen platten. ein gaanz kleines loch auf der oberseite im schlauch. ich würde àllerdings eher auf einen produktionsfehler als auf einen dorn tippen. hab nämlich garnichts am mantel entdecken können. zum glück hatte ich flickzeug dabei

was mir aber eben aufgefallen ist. ich hab irgendwo ein spiel drin. den steuersatz hab ich scho komplett festgezogen und es war immernoch da. sonst hab ich auch alle schrauben mal nachgezogen (an eine kam ich grad nicht dran. keine lust die kurbel abzumachen). falls ich den fehler nicht finde ruf ich mal bei anyon an. sollte ja unter die garantie fallen.


ps. das war der beste kauf den ich bis jetzt in meinem leben getätigt habe


----------



## Schneeflocke (15. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> so ich nerv das letztemal^^.
> 
> also einfach nur geil im wald. die kurvenhaftung und das fahrverhalten ist absolut geil. teilweise merke ich die wurzeln garnicht mehr^^.



Du nervst doch nicht, genau so was wollen wir lesen

Habe in der Zwischenzeit die Rechnung bekommen und warte nun... Hoffentlich kommen die Teile für den "Umbau" auch bald, dann kann es losgehen...

Grüße an alle Wartenden,
Jeannette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (15. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> so ich nerv das letztemal^^.
> 
> also einfach nur geil im wald. die kurvenhaftung und das fahrverhalten ist absolut geil. teilweise merke ich die wurzeln garnicht mehr^^.
> allerdings musste ich im 2. anstieg erstmal ne reparaturpause einlegen^^. hatte hinten nen platten. ein gaanz kleines loch auf der oberseite im schlauch. ich würde àllerdings eher auf einen produktionsfehler als auf einen dorn tippen. hab nämlich garnichts am mantel entdecken können. zum glück hatte ich flickzeug dabei
> ...


 
Mit dem Schlauch kann Canyon nix dafür, ist so ne Sache. War gestern fahren, neuer Schlauch, hat immer ein wenig Luft verloren, hab alle 20min nachgepumpt. Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und hab den Reserveschlauch reingemacht.
Gecheckt, und Ergebnis war: 3 winzig kleine Löcher im Schlauch. Auf keinen Fall vom Fahren, da nagelneu kurz vor der Fahrt reingemacht wegen neuem LRS. Auf alle Fälle also von der Produktion oder schon seit 5 Jahren beim Stadler gelegen...


----------



## Gades (15. April 2010)

War ja auch kein Vorwurf. Nur war ich etwas angepisst, wobei es eigentlich schon eher lustig ist. Bin jetzt fast 2 Jahre mit meinem alten Rad unterwegs und hatte einen Platten (ne Reißzwecke aufgesammelt^^), obwohl ich immer mit sehr wenig Luft gefahren bin. Manchmal auch zu wenig.
Und jetzt bei der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt hab ich nen Platten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2010)

Kommenden Mittwoch ist die Niederkunft  Termin bereits vereinbart. Bestellt am 23.1. dieses Jahres. Naja, habe noch einen anderen Bomber, habe die Schwangerschaft also durchhalten können. Bin gespannt auf Performancegewinn.
Dropzone Black M
Und dann am Samstag gehts ins Gelände


----------



## nebelzwerg (16. April 2010)

Gestern Mittag hat nun endlich der DHL-Mann geklingelt und mir das FRX gebracht. Erstmal ein dickes Lob an Canyon, perfekt vormontiert und verpackt. Kaffee gemacht und dann draussen im Sonnenschein das Teil zusammengebaut ---> Das Teil ist herrlich, wunderschön!  Bevor ich das Gerät testen durfte, musste allerdings erstmal Rasen gemäht werden. 

Bin dann gestern Abend noch dazu gekommen, die Maschine mal auf nen kurzen Trail in der Nähe vom Haus zu testen, einfach nur ein Traum, es klebt echt wie ein Kaugummi auf dem Boden. Was mir auffällt ist die etwas schwere Front (Totem) beim hüpfen, ich denke aber, dass das einfach ne Gewöhnungssache ist. 

So, jetzt werden die Sachen gepackt und danach in den Sattel geschwungen.

Prost.


----------



## tamrac23 (16. April 2010)

Ich werde nächste Woche zu den Eidgenossen Auswandern und lasse es gleich in die Schweiz schicken (da spare ich mir die deutsche MwSt.). Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Versand/Lieferzeiten/Zoll in die Schweiz???

Viele Grüße
Daniel[/quote]


Hallo Daniel,
ich wohne auch in der Schweiz und habe mir hierher schon drei Canyon/Coast Bikes schicken lassen. Dauert in der Regel drei/vier Tage. Vielleicht kommt es noch drauf an wo Du genau wohnst (Süden/Norden)

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen

bye
Tamrac


----------



## Bike_Hias (16. April 2010)

So, ich bin raus hier...
Playzone gestern bei der Post abgeholt, zusammengebaut und direkt auf den Trail...
Sau geil die Mühle! Am Wochenende wirds dann auch gleich mal in den Bergen getestet...
Viel Spass noch beim warten. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (16. April 2010)

Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal, mit meinem neuen Bike , einem Alpinist in Größe M:







mehr Fotos in meinem Album


----------



## sh0rt (16. April 2010)

find ich schön.

Haha das Foto vom "C"  immd


----------



## der.bergsteiger (16. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal, mit meinem neuen Bike , einem Alpinist in Größe M:



Morgen hol ich mein Alpinist ab, endlich! . Und dann am nachmittag die erste Ausfahrt !!


----------



## Daenchel (16. April 2010)

tamrac23 schrieb:


> Ich werde nächste Woche zu den Eidgenossen Auswandern und lasse es gleich in die Schweiz schicken (da spare ich mir die deutsche MwSt.). Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Versand/Lieferzeiten/Zoll in die Schweiz???
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Daniel
> ...


 
Hallo Tamrac

Vielen Dank für deine fixe Rückmeldung.
Heute kam die freudige Nachricht: "Ihre Canyon Bestellung wird kommissioniert." 
Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lang dauern...

Schönen Abend noch

Gruss
Daniel

P.S.: Ich werde hoffentlich schon nächste Woche den Aargau unsicher machen.


----------



## ohschda (17. April 2010)

Daenchel schrieb:


> Hallo Tamrac
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine fixe Rückmeldung.
> Heute kam die freudige Nachricht: "Ihre Canyon Bestellung wird kommissioniert."
> ...


Die Gegend um den Hallwiler See scheint mir doch ganz gut geeignet als Haustrail. Hab ich vor zwei Jahren für längere Zeit gearbeitet. Schöne Landschaft, auch für viele andere Sportarten. Hoffe deine Lebensqualität erhöht sich in der schönen Schweiz.

Mfg
sebastian


----------



## Daenchel (17. April 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Die Gegend um den Hallwiler See scheint mir doch ganz gut geeignet als Haustrail. Hab ich vor zwei Jahren für längere Zeit gearbeitet. Schöne Landschaft, auch für viele andere Sportarten. Hoffe deine Lebensqualität erhöht sich in der schönen Schweiz.
> 
> Mfg
> sebastian



Moin Sebastian

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Werde ich auf jeden Fall anschauen! Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass sich meine Lebensqualität erhöht ;-)

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## cypoman (17. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal, mit meinem neuen Bike , einem Alpinist in Größe M:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön !!!!

Ich frag mich nur warum Canyon dem Alpinist keine XTR Kurbel Spendiert hat ... dann wär's Perfekt. 

Die SLX  am Traillow gefällt mir auch nicht ... ne Saint würd ihm besser stehn.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (17. April 2010)

@Bike Hias

Du hast schon dein Playzone unterm Hintern!? Neid!! 
Hast vielleicht Pics vom Radl, kanns kaum mehr erwarten, noch 2 Wochen  Is schon fad, dauernd das öde Bild auf der CanyonHP anzuschmachten..
Viel Spass mit dem neuen Hobel 

die Katja


----------



## goolem (17. April 2010)

Ich bin jetzt auch draussen da ich mein Playzone entlich bekommen habe. Es ist einfach nur geil. Hier ist der Link zum bild da ich es nicht geschaft habe es zu posten. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/620140


----------



## Basvender (17. April 2010)

Bin raus, Alpinist in L, schwarz, abbestellt. Ein anderer darf sich jetzt freuen, dass sein Bike früher kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (17. April 2010)

goolem schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch draussen da ich mein Playzone  entlich bekommen habe. Es ist einfach nur geil. Hier ist der Link zum  bild da ich es nicht geschaft habe es zu posten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/620140



Sehr geil, sehr geil! Bin froh, dass ich mein Playzi auch in Schwarz bestellt hab.
Ist Rahmengröße L oder?


----------



## Didjah (17. April 2010)

So seit Dienstag bin ich auch ein stolzer Nerve AM- besitzer!
War schön mit euch zu warten Jungs- hat das ganze erträglicher  gemacht...xD


----------



## kNiRpS (17. April 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> Bin raus, Alpinist in L, schwarz, abbestellt. Ein anderer darf sich jetzt freuen, dass sein Bike früher kommt!



warum abbestellt?


----------



## goolem (17. April 2010)

Ja ist ein  L Rahmen. War heute das erste Mal richtig fahren es ist einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## Asatru (18. April 2010)

Ich bin auch, erstmal, raus.

Gestern kam mein neues Nerve XC 8.0 in Traffic White:





Leider gibt es aber Probleme mit der Gabel. Hoffe nicht, daß das ganze Fahrrad wieder zurück muß.


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. April 2010)

Asatru schrieb:


> Leider gibt es aber Probleme mit der Gabel



Darf man erfahren welcher Art?


----------



## Asatru (18. April 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Darf man erfahren welcher Art?



Klar, auf den ersten 2-3cm Federweg reagiert die Gabel so, als ob sie trocken laufen würde. Sprich sehr hakelig und schwergängig.

Mal schauen, wie sie heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt reagiert und ob es sich von alleine gibt. Was ich mir jetzt aber nicht so wirklich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. April 2010)

@golem dürfte ich fragen wann du bestellt hast da ich exakt auf dieses Rad warte...


----------



## royalwithcheese (18. April 2010)

An die Alpinist-Fahrer mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr euren DHX (Hauptkammer und Ausgleichsbehälter) und wie schwer seid ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (18. April 2010)

Asatru schrieb:


> Klar, auf den ersten 2-3cm Federweg reagiert die Gabel so, als ob sie trocken laufen würde. Sprich sehr hakelig und schwergängig.
> 
> Mal schauen, wie sie heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt reagiert und ob es sich von alleine gibt. Was ich mir jetzt aber nicht so wirklich vorstellen kann.



Jo also die muss halt erstmal eingefahren werden


----------



## Gades (18. April 2010)

bei meiner talas gabel musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass wenn ich das rad hochziehe die gabel das letzte stück "ruckelt"(der negativfederweg halt). das war irgendwie am anfang noch nicht, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das noch am nicht eingefahren liegt


----------



## Barney_1 (18. April 2010)

@ royalwithcheese

Hauptkammer ca 14,5 Bar und Ausgleichsbehälter ca. 140 psi. Durchschlagswiederstand erstmal auf Minimum. Wiege ca 90 Kg nackig. Auf unserer Hausrunde mit einigen netten Abfahrten und kleineren Sprüngen scheint es soweit ganz gut zu passen. Federwegsausnutzung  bei ca. 85 %. Das war allerdings erst die erste Tour, kann sein das ich noch was ändern werde wenn ich mich erst richtig eingewöhnt habe. Erster Eindruck bisher :
Barney_1


----------



## goolem (18. April 2010)

@Xplosion51

Ich habe mein Bike noch am selben Tag bestellt als die neuen Bikes online waren.


----------



## Gades (18. April 2010)

sorry, hab mich im thread vertan^^.

wenn es ein mod sieht bitte löschen


----------



## Bike_Hias (18. April 2010)

OetztalerMaidle schrieb:


> @Bike Hias
> 
> Du hast schon dein Playzone unterm Hintern!? Neid!!
> Hast vielleicht Pics vom Radl, kanns kaum mehr erwarten, noch 2 Wochen  Is schon fad, dauernd das öde Bild auf der CanyonHP anzuschmachten..
> ...



Ich versteh voll wie du dich fühlst Katja! Ich war auch so...
Aber es is in live noch besser als auf der HP...

Heute durfte das neue Playzone das erste mal richtig spielen...
Sehr sehr schön war´s! Mit dem Ding fahr ich trotz des Gewichts jeden Uphill.
Die Geo passt super! Fährt sich wie ein Tourer. 
Denn die besten Trails wollen doch erschlossen werden. 
Und der Downhill war einfach der Hammer! Die 66 is noch bissl ruppig aber das is ja normal... Sonst läuft es einfach super! Wendig wie sau! Da is der Name einfach Programm. Einfach spielen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (18. April 2010)

Asatru schrieb:


> Klar, auf den ersten 2-3cm Federweg reagiert die Gabel so, als ob sie trocken laufen würde. Sprich sehr hakelig und schwergängig.



Fahr das Ding erstma ein, nach 20 Stunden reden wir weiter. Bin am Anfang auch etwas erschrocken

Motoröl auf die Rohre und unter den Abstreifer wirkt auch Wunder...


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. April 2010)

hi,


Was ist eigentlich aus dem ANYON TRAILFLOW geworden?


----------



## steveo282 (18. April 2010)

meine gelesen zu haben, dass es wieder eingeschickt wurde


----------



## sh0rt (19. April 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> meine gelesen zu haben, dass es wieder eingeschickt wurde



Jo, Canyon war da ganz unkompliziert und tauscht das ganze Bike. War den Kollegen dort aber schon etwas peinlich 
Sollte nich passieren, kann aber passieren. Ich bin eh krank gewesen und da war das die beste Lösung...sollte wohl diese Woche dann kommen.


----------



## Basvender (19. April 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> warum abbestellt?



Guten Preis für ein Speci Enduro bekommen!


----------



## Schneeflocke (19. April 2010)

Mein Alpinist wurde heute versendet


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (19. April 2010)

@ Bike Hias

Hübsch hübsch, macht schon was her 

Wie verhält es sich denn bergauf mit der 180er Gabel? Dachte mir, die Bomber für längere oder Mehrtagestouren gegen eine absenkbare zu tauschen, werd aber erstmal die Zocchi drinnlassen, bis sich mein Geldbörsel wieder erholt hat  Muss und will alles erst rauftreten, bevors wieder runtergeht...

Gruss Katja


----------



## mc83 (19. April 2010)

Habe mich jetzt für ein Nerve AM6 L in orange (Express Bike) entschieden und per Kreditkarte gezahlt.
Das Grüne gefällt mir zwar besser, ist mir aber zu teuer.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert und wie die Farbe in Echt aussieht (hoffe gut).

Gruß


----------



## Bike_Hias (19. April 2010)

Es geht erstaunlich gut! Wie gesagt die Geo mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze ist wie bei nem komfortablen Tourer. Bei nem einigermaßen runden Tritt wippt auch nix und selbst steile Rampen sind fahrbar. 
Ein Kumpel hat ne 66 RCV an seinem 901. Benützt die Absenkung aber nie! Brauchts einfach nicht. 
Was aber zum Touren fahren auf alle Fälle drauf muss ist ein anderer Sattel. Der geht gar nicht. Is im vorderen Bereich einfach viel zu breit. 
Aber alles in allem entspricht es voll meinen Vorstellungen eines tourentauglichen Freeriders der auch im Bikepark Spaß macht und was aushält...
Gruß Hias.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (19. April 2010)

Hat jemand eigntlich das Vertride bestellt? Von dem hört und sieht man nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Schiller (19. April 2010)

Ich nehm hier auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. 
Ich hab mir am 21.03. ein Torque FR9.0(Größe L) von 2008 ausm Outlet bestellt. Die langen Wartezeiten der 2010er Torque-Modelle haben mich abgeschreckt. Sofort bezahlt mit Kreditkarte, aber ich sitze noch hier ohne Bike. 
Am 07.04. kam endlich die Mail: Bike wird kommisioniert, bla blah, binnen 24Std wird es  verschickt. Eine Woche später noch immer keine Email mit Trackingnummer. Nach einem Anruf habe ich erfahren, dass das Bike noch nicht kommisioniert ist. Naja, whatever. Heute nochmal angerufen, tja, das Bike ist nicht mehr auffindbar. Spurlos verschwunden. Ich krieg die Krise.
Sehr kompetente Leute da.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. April 2010)

So, ich geselle mich mal zu euch:
Torque Dropzone in schwarz, Größe M

Stand gestern bei Bestellung noch auf "Sofort verfügbar", heute bei Bestätigungsmail dann 18. KW.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich die Hammerschmidt auf dem Trail macht. Konnte die nur im Koblenz auf dem Hof etwas testen, da hat sie auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen (wie das ganze Torque).

Mir ist grad so eine Idee gekommen:
Bekommt man wohl die goldfarben-eloxierten Parts (Wippe, Sattelklemme, Schraube am Hinterbau) vom grauen Rahmen einzeln? Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass diese dem schwarzen Rahmen auch gut zu Gesicht stehen würden.


----------



## kNiRpS (19. April 2010)

@der schiller: dann schau, dass du mit denen nen deal machen kannst. 2010er model und die sollen dir aber n bisschen rabatt wegen der verpatzten aktion geben!


----------



## Der_Schiller (19. April 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @der schiller: dann schau, dass du mit denen nen deal machen kannst. 2010er model und die sollen dir aber n bisschen rabatt wegen der verpatzten aktion geben!



Auf jeden Fall, da muss was kommen. Morgen krieg ich nochmal einen Anruf von Canyon. Mal abwarten was sie vorschlagen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2010)

Fahre morgen in die Geburtsklinik . Bin gespannt, wie das Baby so aussieht & fährt


----------



## Dekoration (21. April 2010)

Bin raus, mein Dropzone (smoke grey, L) kam gestern. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## mc83 (21. April 2010)

Habe das AM6 orange gegen ein AM7 green umbestellt.
Leider ist der Ausliefertermin erst KW19.
Ich hoffe es kommt doch früher!

Grund:
Bessere Gabel und Laufräder. Weiters gefällt mir das Grüne besser (hoffe ich - habe Live noch nie ein Canyon MTB gesehen).


----------



## lord_wicked (21. April 2010)

Das Grün gefiel mir auf den Bildern sehr gut.

Live war ich dann in Koblenz mehr als enttäuscht aber das ist ja Gott sei Dank Geschmackssache...


----------



## Newmi (21. April 2010)

Dekoration schrieb:


> Bin raus, mein Dropzone (smoke grey, L) kam gestern. Ich bin begeistert!



Ich bitte um Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (21. April 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Das Grün gefiel mir auf den Bildern sehr gut.
> 
> Live war ich dann in Koblenz mehr als enttäuscht aber das ist ja Gott sei Dank Geschmackssache...


 

Live habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.
Gestern hatte ich ein Bild von einem 2009er Bike gefunden und das hat mir gut gefallen.
Bin mal gespannt --> KW19 sollte das Bike ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Schneeflocke (21. April 2010)

Bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer, mein Torque Alpinist ist da
Habs leider noch nicht live gesehen, da ich es zu meinen Eltern schicken lassen habe...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2010)

Baby ist da, bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer.

Ein kapitaler Brocken ists geworden: Dropzone M Schwarz. Der Lenker ist so breit dass es nicht einfach ist die Altbautüren reinzufahren .
Habe abgeholt, sehr freundlicher Service bei Canyon


----------



## Dekoration (22. April 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Bilder!!



Hoffentlich heute abend...


----------



## sh0rt (22. April 2010)

Ich warte wieder mit  ich denke nächste Woche...

Gestern kam das ANYON in Koblenz an, heute ging mein neues CANYON auf den Weg. Damit kommt es sogar noch 1KW früher als der originale Bestelltermin.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2010)

Joa, ich bin seit Samstag draußen, da hab ich mein Torque Alpinist M abgeholt.
Geht gut ab das Teil . Bild gibts in der Canyon Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (22. April 2010)

Hast du schon im Jänner oder früher bestellt?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2010)

Ich hab am 30. September erst nen Torque ES 9 SL bestellt (war damals ausm Sparbuch) und habe dann aber zum Glück am 30.Oktober die Bestellung auf das Torque Alpinist geändert. Zum Glück . Also ich hab schon ne Weile gewartet...


----------



## Dekoration (22. April 2010)

Habe heute zum ersten Mal die neue Panzerhaubitze durch den Märchenwald geschoben. Also runter machts Spaß 

(Dropzone Smoke Grey L)






Unter Fotos auch in groß.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. April 2010)

Mein Dropzone ist heute auch angekommen, 4 Tage von Bestellung bis Lieferung 

Heute Abend nochmal son bißchen durch den Wald gekullert, bergauf geht, bergab gehts besser 

Muss mich morgen erstmal durch die Dämpfereinstellung wühlen. Hab zwar gut Sag eingestellt, aber die kleinen Steinchen werden noch nicht wechgesaugt...


----------



## leeresblatt (22. April 2010)

@der.bergsteiger und andere Torque Besitzer:

Wie war bei euch das Bike verpackt? 
Was mir negativ aufgefallen war, ist dass das Schaltwerk die hintere Kartonwand berührte und eine schöne Delle hinterlassen hat. Ich frage mich ob das Schlatwerk da nicht was abbekommen hat. Es funktioniert allerdings (noch) einwandfrei.


----------



## Tom Servo (22. April 2010)

Bei mir auch. Mein Schaltwerk ist leicht verdreht gewesen, wahrscheinlich genau deswegen. Hab's grösstenteils zurückgebogen bekommen.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2010)

ich habe das Rad abgeholt .


----------



## leeresblatt (22. April 2010)

achso 

aber scheint wohl normal zu sein dass Canyon so verpackt


----------



## Jayboo (23. April 2010)

Moin zusammen!

Bin seit Dienstag stolzer Besitzer  eines Torque Alpinist in anodized black in Größe L (BTW, bin 193cm und finde das Bike passt wie angegossen!). Hab's mir direkt am Werk abgeholt.
Konnte zwar bisher erst eine ausgedehnte Tour fahren, aber die hat mich voll überzeugt. Das Bike geht erstaunlich gut bergauf und liegt satt wie ein Brett bergab. Perfekt! 
Bin vorher das Nerve AM 9.0 (was sie mir aber leider Anfang März aus dem Keller gezockt haben) und kann nur sagen, das Torque gefällt mir um Klassen besser!

Möchte an dieser Stelle auch noch kurz erwähnen, dass ich mit der Hilfsbereitschaft des Hotline-Teams (insbesondere bzgl. der Lieferzeit) aber auch mit der Freundlichkeit des Verkaufsteams im Shop hoch zufrieden bin. 

Jetzt aber noch eine kurze Frage an alle neuen Torque Besitzer:
Bei meinem Nerve AM war das Unterrohr schön mit einer dicken Schutzfolie vor Steinschlägen geschützt! Bei meinem neuen Torque würde ich mir eine solche Schutzfolien sowohl am Unterrohr aber auch am Sitzrohr wünschen. Bisher ist aber nur die Kettenstrebe mit einer Schutzfolie beklebt!
Fehlen die Schutzfolien bei meinem Torque einfach nur, oder muss man die sich nachträglich selber drauf machen???

So, muss weiter - will schnell ins Weekend - das Bike ruft!

Ride on,
der jayboo


----------



## Gades (23. April 2010)

an den anodisierten rahmen bringen die keine folie an. ist wohl ziemlich unnötig, da die "farbe", ist ja kein lack, sehr widerstandsfähig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (23. April 2010)

Die Folien werden dieses Jahr nicht mehr bei den anodized Rahmen verklebt. Finde ich auch sehr schade, aber ist jetzt wohl bei allen schwarzen Canyons so...


----------



## Cortezsi (23. April 2010)

Ich stell das jetzt mal in den Raum:
Mit Folie ist der Rahmen auch nicht so anfällig für Dellen wegen Steinschlag, daher würde diese auch bei den anodisierten Rahmen Sinn machen.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (23. April 2010)

@Leeresblatt

Das man bei Canyon die Radln in den Bikeguardkarton steckt, damit das Teil "sicher und geschützt auf Reisen geht", is ja ok. Auch wenn man sichs eh nicht aussuchen kann und dafür ja auch noch was zahlt (muss) Aber wenn dann der Karton selber für eine Beschädigung sorgt, weil vielleicht unpassend für den Radtyp oder von nem Affen falsch verpackt, dann is das schon eher sinnlos 
Na mal sehen, was mir der Postler hoffentlich bald in den Garten wirft. Jetzt hätt ichs schon gern mal unterm A****!
Bis dahin die Katja


----------



## sh0rt (23. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> achso
> 
> aber scheint wohl normal zu sein dass Canyon so verpackt



Sah bei mir genauso aus


----------



## Jayboo (23. April 2010)

Mhh,- wenn das  mit den fehlenden Folien bei den eloxierten Rahmen jetzt normal ist, dann werde ich mir wohl selber noch welche drauf kleben!

Irgendeiner ne gute und günstige Quelle - oder doch am besten direkt bei CANYON bestellen?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (23. April 2010)

Heute wurde mein Alpinist endlich versendet! =)
Werde es dann am nächsten Samstag von meinen Eltern abholen lassen. Der Tag darauf ist dann mein Geburtstag, perfektes Timing!


----------



## og.echnaton (23. April 2010)

servus, eigentlich poste ich sowas ja nicht aber bin doch etwas aufgeregt also: 

- nerve am 8.0 in black forest green größe m
- 15.04. bestellt
- heute versandt 

ich bin dann mal raus


----------



## Der_Schiller (24. April 2010)

Mein Baby ist da. 2008er Torque FR 9.0 in weiss aussm Outlet. Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung 1 Monat und ein paar Tage. Ausser Bremse entlüften und Bremshebel/Schaltung vernünftig hindrehen, alles Perfekt vormontiert.  

So ich dreh mal ne Runde


----------



## Cool Breeze (24. April 2010)

Jayboo schrieb:


> Mhh,- wenn das  mit den fehlenden Folien bei den eloxierten Rahmen jetzt normal ist, dann werde ich mir wohl selber noch welche drauf kleben!
> 
> Irgendeiner ne gute und günstige Quelle - oder doch am besten direkt bei CANYON bestellen?


Ich habe meine hier her: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3470/carbon-protection-schutzfolie.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (24. April 2010)

doofe Post...


----------



## martinlooter (26. April 2010)

na dann setz ich mich auch mal hier rein 

Sollte ein kurze Aufenthalt sein.

SO! sollt es dan bei mir aussehen. (Dank & Copyright an den spanischen Besitzer ;-) )


----------



## Strider (26. April 2010)

Das habe ich neulich live gesehen, das rot ist echt genial. Nur die Weise Gabel passt find ich nicht so toll.


----------



## martinlooter (26. April 2010)

Ich hab mich im letzten Monat unzählige Male bei den Farben umentschieden. Ich HOFFE ich seh mich nicht gleich im ersten Monat satt  ... nur für den Fall. Kann hier jemand meinen Rahmen schwarz eloxieren??


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. April 2010)

mal ne Frage...wenn bei der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung für eine Grand Canyon AL 9.0 in rot die KW21 steht , sind dann auch genug rote Rahmen da falls viele diese Farbe bestellen? Andersrum : *Ist die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung tatsächlich aktuell und berücksichtig die bereits eingegangenen Bestellungen eines Modells ?* Danke für Eure Antworten oder Links zum selben Thema.


----------



## ohschda (26. April 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage...wenn bei der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung für eine Grand Canyon AL 9.0 in rot die KW21 steht , sind dann auch genug rote Rahmen da falls viele diese Farbe bestellen? Andersrum : *Ist die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung tatsächlich aktuell und berücksichtig die bereits eingegangenen Bestellungen eines Modells ?* Danke für Eure Antworten oder Links zum selben Thema.



Soweit ich weiß werden die Lieferzeiten zumindest täglich aktuallisiert.
z.B. hat sich die Lieferzeit vom Torque Trailflow von gestern auf heute verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (26. April 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage...wenn bei der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung für eine Grand Canyon AL 9.0 in rot die KW21 steht , sind dann auch genug rote Rahmen da falls viele diese Farbe bestellen? Andersrum : *Ist die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung tatsächlich aktuell und berücksichtig die bereits eingegangenen Bestellungen eines Modells ?* Danke für Eure Antworten oder Links zum selben Thema.



Ja die gilt immer für Neubestellungen und so oft wie die sich ändern hängt das direkt am Warenwirtschaftsystem oder so.


----------



## mc83 (27. April 2010)

So bin raus, mein Nerve AM in acid green ist heute gekommen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es aussieht.
Komme aber leider erst heute Abned Heim 

Gruß


----------



## Daenchel (27. April 2010)

Hoi zamme

Mein Coast Nerve XC 7.0 kam gestern und ich konnte schon zwei kleine Touren drehen 
Der Zusammenbau ging auch reibungsfrei von der Hand. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden!!!

Viele Grüsse und Geduld an die die noch warten müssen.
Daniel


----------



## Dingsdaa (27. April 2010)

@martinlooter: gute wahl! =)
ich düse mit meinem XC 8.0 in monza red mittlerweile auch schon nen monat durch die gegend.
das lange warten hat sich gelohnt 

Hier mal ein kleiner Appetitanreger für dich: das gute Stück direkt nach dem auspacken...


----------



## martinlooter (28. April 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> @martinlooter: gute wahl! =)
> ich düse mit meinem XC 8.0 in monza red mittlerweile auch schon nen monat durch die gegend.
> das lange warten hat sich gelohnt
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Appetitanreger für dich: das gute Stück direkt nach dem auspacken...



 ... I halts nimma aus. 

Danke fürs Bild!


----------



## lord_wicked (28. April 2010)

Ich nehme mal Platz bei euch im Wartezimmer.

Habe heute ein XC 6 bestellt. Sollte sofort lieferbar sein.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert....


----------



## CleanSweep (28. April 2010)

Also das Rot sieht echt fett aus... Das war keine Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## Mad-Line (28. April 2010)

Das Problem bei Eloxierten Rahmen ist das da Aufkleber nur schlecht halten. 
Als geheim Tipp kann ich da Doppelseitiges Klebeband empfehlen wenn die Schutz Folie nicht durchsichtig ist. Und da dann sie Folie drauf kleben. Zur Not Folien Reste besorgen.


----------



## DerMolch (3. Mai 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Selbstabholer:
Habe Donnerstag ein Torque Trailflow (expresssbike) bestellt, werde es bar bei Abholung zahlen.
Heute hatte ich noch eine Frage und habe dort nochmal angerufen, habe dann beiläufig auch den Status zum Bike abgefragt - es war bereits in der Kommissionierung. 
Später kam eine Email das sich in den nächsten Tagen ein Servicemitarbeiter melden wird um einen Abholtermin zu vereinbaren.

Jemand ne Ahnung wie lang es noch dauert?


----------



## Basvender (3. Mai 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Selbstabholer:
> Habe Donnerstag ein Torque Trailflow (expresssbike) bestellt, werde es bar bei Abholung zahlen.
> Heute hatte ich noch eine Frage und habe dort nochmal angerufen, habe dann beiläufig auch den Status zum Bike abgefragt - es war bereits in der Kommissionierung.
> Später kam eine Email das sich in den nächsten Tagen ein Servicemitarbeiter melden wird um einen Abholtermin zu vereinbaren.
> ...



bei mir wars am nächsten tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinlooter (4. Mai 2010)

Das Nerve XC 8 in Monza Racing Red wurde mir gestern geliefert! 
In Summe macht das 5 Werktage ab Bestellung inkl. Lieferung von Koblenz nach Wien. ... Unfassbar gute Leistung!

Beim Händler ums Eck hätt ich vermutlich auch so lang warten müssen!

Top
Freude kennt keine Grenzen


----------



## johnny blaze (4. Mai 2010)

sooo..ich mach dann hier auch mal  wieder nen Platz frei.

gestern mein alpinist in Koblenz abgeholt


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Mai 2010)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> sooo..ich mach dann hier auch mal  wieder nen Platz frei.
> 
> gestern mein alpinist in Koblenz abgeholt



welch schöner Moment. Klasse Rädchen! Viel Spass!
Meins GC AL9 kommt in KW21.


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Mai 2010)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> sooo..ich mach dann hier auch mal  wieder nen Platz frei.
> 
> gestern mein alpinist in Koblenz abgeholt



Geile Karre

Paar mehr Bilder bei Gelegenheit wären toll


----------



## lord_wicked (10. Mai 2010)

Nach kurzer Anwesenheit melde ich mich auch schon wieder ab.

Am Freitag kam mein neues Nerve XC 6...Lieferzeit waren 4 Tage...

Hat jetzt schon 60 km auf em Buckel ;-)


----------



## simsalonaut (10. Mai 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Anwesenheit melde ich mich auch schon wieder ab.
> 
> Am Freitag kam mein neues Nerve XC 6...Lieferzeit waren 4 Tage...
> 
> Hat jetzt schon 60 km auf em Buckel ;-)



Dann übernehme ich mal deinen Platz: Vor zwei Wochen das Nerve AM 7 in schönstem schwarz bestellt und nun seh ich zu, dass ich meine Hausarbeit bis KW21 fertig kriege, damit ich ab dann ohne schlechtes Gewissen durch den Odenwald rauschen kann - obwohl... auf *dem* Bike im Gelände kann man wohl eh an nix anderes als das Hier und Jetzt denken, oder?


----------



## nadgrajin (10. Mai 2010)

So, dann reihe ich mich hier nun auch endgültig in die Reihe der wartenden ein. Warte nun auf mein in Orange Metallic Nerve AM 6.0.

Mal sehen wann ich denn dann die 60km zu Canyon zurücklegen darf um es in Empfang zu nehmen.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (10. Mai 2010)

Schnarch! Das kann schon ganz schön langweilig werden im Wartezimmer  
Liefertermin KW17, von Canyon sogar nochmal bestätigt..Aber es kommt nix - kein Bike, keine mail, einfach NIX...
hmmm 10 Wochen warten wusste ich ja, aber jetzt mag ichs schon  haben 
die Katja


----------



## paradisoinferno (10. Mai 2010)

OetztalerMaidle schrieb:


> Schnarch! Das kann schon ganz schön langweilig werden im Wartezimmer
> Liefertermin KW17, von Canyon sogar nochmal bestätigt..Aber es kommt nix - kein Bike, keine mail, einfach NIX...
> hmmm 10 Wochen warten wusste ich ja, aber jetzt mag ichs schon  haben
> die Katja



Ist aber schon ungewöhnlich, dass nach mehreren Tagen verstrichenem Termin kein Update kommt

Weiterhin starke Nerven und gutes Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (10. Mai 2010)

@paradisoinferno: merci!
Werd morgen mal anrufen und ein bissl lästig sein, kann ja nix schaden 
Katja


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2010)

Ich setz mich ma getz dazu:

Roadlite 7.0 Renner

KW 14 bestellt
KW 28 solls kommen

Uuuuuuuund ab gehts!

*pflanz


----------



## AddiP (10. Mai 2010)

Ja ich hab dasselbe problem!Mein torque sollte auch KW 17 kommen...hab mal nachgefragt und die antwort lautet das es wohl KW23 wird!Das is echt ärgerlich!wer kann denn solang aufs bike warten....und die pedalen liegen auch schon bereit!
So´n sch***ß!!!!


----------



## ohschda (10. Mai 2010)

AddiP schrieb:


> Ja ich hab dasselbe problem!Mein torque sollte auch KW 17 kommen...hab mal nachgefragt und die antwort lautet das es wohl KW23 wird!Das is echt ärgerlich!wer kann denn solang aufs bike warten....und die pedalen liegen auch schon bereit!
> So´n sch***ß!!!!



Welches Torque? Modell, Größe Farbe, wann bestellt?


----------



## Gades (10. Mai 2010)

ich würde ma auf vertride tippen. davon hab ich bis jetzt weder gehört noch was gesehen


----------



## johnny blaze (10. Mai 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Geile Karre
> 
> Paar mehr Bilder bei Gelegenheit wären toll



ok..ein paar details um das Wartezimmer ein wenig zu quälen: 


















zu der Talas kann ich nur sagen: Top!! 
es geht sicher auch ohne...aber die Sitzposition bei vollen 160mm ist schon recht aufrecht (was ich cool finde) und das ist bei extrem steilen Anstiegen echt *******.
da ist ein kurzer Griff zur Gabel schnell gemacht und man kommt wesentlich besser rauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (11. Mai 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Welches Torque? Modell, Größe Farbe, wann bestellt?



Hab mir das Playzone in schwarz in der 11KW bestellt!
ich hoffe ja mal das sich die längere wartezeit lohnt!?


----------



## ohschda (11. Mai 2010)

AddiP schrieb:


> Hab mir das Playzone in schwarz in der 11KW bestellt!
> ich hoffe ja mal das sich die längere wartezeit lohnt!?



Oha, hab es mir in der KW 16 in schwarz Gr.M bestellt und eigentlich gehofft es vor KW 23 zu bekommen


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (11. Mai 2010)

Jaja ebenfalls Playzone L anod, schon KW 9 bestellt. Aber warum die bei Canyon immer was von Lieferdatum und Verfügbarkeit labern, wenns dann eh nie stimmt, versteh ich nicht. Drei Anrufe Hotline: Immer gleich durchgekommen, auch immer sehr nett und bemüht, aber dreimal was anderes gehört, und des hat dann auch nicht gehalten, also was solls?  Und auch bei mir liegen andere Gabel, LRS und Pedale schon bereit gg  Na dann lehn ich mich wieder zurück und schlürf nen Espresso, was solls 
Die Katja
PS Vorfreude is ja bekanntlich das Beste, nicht nur beim Radbestellen...


----------



## tubular (11. Mai 2010)

Die letzte Stunde im Wartezimmer für mich, heute Mittag geh ich (da es nur ein paar Meter sind) mein GC abholen - sogar eine KW früher als geplant.


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Mai 2010)

Canyon Nerve AM 7.0
in schwarz!

Freue mich riesig auf die 30KW...


----------



## Xplosion51 (13. Mai 2010)

es gibt also noch mehr leute die sich das gray playzone trotz SOFORT VERFÜGBAR verkniffen haben


----------



## ohschda (13. Mai 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> es gibt also noch mehr leute die sich das gray playzone trotz SOFORT VERFÜGBAR verkniffen haben



Grey wäre nicht schlimm, wäre aber klasse wenn sie das grün weggelassen hätten.... Gar nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## -Steppenwolf (13. Mai 2010)

Ich will mir ende des Jahres ein Torque 7.0 bestellen!
jetzt hab ich aber ne Frage:
gibts das 2010er Modell im November/Dezember überhaupt noch?

mfg, -Steppenwolf


----------



## ohschda (13. Mai 2010)

-Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Ich will mir ende des Jahres ein Torque 7.0 bestellen!
> jetzt hab ich aber 2 Fragen:
> -was heißt "KW" ?
> -gibts das 2010er Modell im November/Dezember überhaupt noch?
> ...



Kw bedeutet Kalenderwoche. Siehe:

http://kalenderwoche.net/alle-kalenderwochen-2010.php

Bisher wüsste ich nicht von ausverkauften Rädern bei Canyon, aber es ist ja alles möglich


----------



## -Steppenwolf (13. Mai 2010)

okay also besser beeilen 
freu mich schon auf Saison 2011!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (13. Mai 2010)

also im letzten Jahr war es so, dass im September die letzten Bikes reduziert verkauft wurden. Ab November konnte man dann die 2010er Bikes bestellen.


----------



## -Steppenwolf (14. Mai 2010)

okay und wie siehts mit dem 2011 aus? gleicher Preis? welche veränderungen?
oder weiß man da noch nichts?


----------



## paradisoinferno (14. Mai 2010)

Üblicherweise werden neue Bikes zur Interbike vorgestellt, vor September würd ich da net wirklich auf viele News hoffen....

Die Preispunkte bleiben so gut es geht bestehen. Allerdings werden dann teilweise etwas "einfachere" Teile als am Vorjahresmodell verbaut...


----------



## Dakine (18. Mai 2010)

Trailflow in M bestellt... auslieferung KW23...


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (18. Mai 2010)

Juhuu! Gestern is endlich mein Torque gekommen! Am Abend gleich aus dem Karton genommen und beäugt, soweit alles tadellos, kein Kratzer (hoff. bleibt das so ), dann gleich zusammengebastelt. Leider vermisse ich den Kettenstrebenschutz von Canyon. Als ich einen dazubestellen wollte, sagte der Typ am Fon, es wäre sowieso bei jedem Rad einer dabei..Egal, ein alter Schlauch tuts auch, und sogar besser. Heute vielleicht noch eine kleine Fahrt, aber bei uns is das Wetter seit Tagen so mies, mal sehen. An die anderen Wartezimmergäste: Noch ein bissi Geduld, es lohnt sich 
die Katja
PS: Weisse Griffe und Sattel sehen im Net ******** aus. In Wirklichkeit aber noch viel schwuler :kotz:Aber das is ja ruckzuck getauscht ggg


----------



## Gades (18. Mai 2010)

die weißen griffe sind sowieso nicht lange weiß^^


----------



## hotracer (18. Mai 2010)

Canyon AM 7.0 in weiß ("sofort lieferbar") gestern Abend bestellt.
Heute die Bestätigung mit gepl. Lieferdatum: 22. KW 

Hoffe doch, es kommt etwas eher...

Hat eigentlich schon einmal jemand versucht, die Gabel in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen? Zum weißen Rahmen würde sich die weiße Gabel vom Acid Green super machen:


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. Mai 2010)

Nein, Sonderwünsche net möglich. War auch erst skeptisch mit der schwarzen Gabel, Du wirst jedoch sehen, dass die Kombi Klasse ausschaut


----------



## hotracer (18. Mai 2010)

Ok. Hattest du selbst angefragt oder ziehst du den Schluss aus den FAQ auf der Canyon-Seite?

Neue Pedale werde ich auch brauchen. Clickies fallen raus. Bin bisher mit Plattform bestens gefahren. Welche hast du an deinem paradisoinferno?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (19. Mai 2010)

Nein Sonderwünsche gibts bei Canyon (glaub ich) nicht. Wollte bei meinem Torque den Vorbau gegen den kürzeren von der kleineren Rahmengröße tauschen, sollte kein Prob sein, dacht ich. NoNo, geht nicht, Riesenproblem, Wahnsinnsaufwand, nicht möglich. Aber steht eh auf der HP. 
die Katja


----------



## hotracer (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin noch nichtmal dazu gekommen mich dessen auch telefonisch zu versichern, denn: "Ihre Canyon Bestellung XXX ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen"

Hoffentlich klappt es bis zum Wochende - denn es soll sonnig werden!


----------



## paradisoinferno (19. Mai 2010)

@ hotracer

Das sind Wellgo Plattformpedale. Die genaue Bezeichnung hab ich jetz net zur Hand. Die Wellgo B-25 sind nahezu baugleich. 
Kannst Dich ja ma durch meine Galerie klicken, auf einigen Bildern sind sie gut zu erkennen. 
Hab auf meinem anderen Rad CrankBrothers Clickies und komm damit im Gelände net zurecht, lösen zu schwer aus und sind net anders einstellbar. Wollt hier einfach ma wieder was anderes probieren und komm super klar.


----------



## nidisticht (19. Mai 2010)

Heute Abend nun nach Monaten des Grübelns nun doch beim Stunzi Sponsor bestellt - das XC 9.0 in Weis. Ist lieferbar, hatte gestern auch eine Nette Mitarbeiterin vom Vertrieb an der Strippe. So kann ich nun hoffen, dass zum Bike Festival am Tegernsee mein Marathon Start auf meinem neuen Gefährt funzt... 

Happy Trails

Ralf von www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## simsalonaut (20. Mai 2010)

...und ich bin dann -eine Woche zu früh, danke Canyon!-mal wieder raus. Nachdem der Track&Trace-Status von DHL gestern morgen noch "Ins Transportfahrzeug geladen" ausspuckte, stand am Abend plötzlich da: "Kann in der Filiale abgeholt werden".

Ohne einen einzigen Zustellversuch gemacht zu haben.

Doch egal, es ist da, ein neues Bikerleben beginnt. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob meine Hände vor Aufregung zittern oder weil ich diesen 22kg-Karton 2km weit schleppen musste =)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2010)

OetztalerMaidle schrieb:


> Nein Sonderwünsche gibts bei Canyon (glaub ich) nicht. Wollte bei meinem Torque den Vorbau gegen den kürzeren von der kleineren Rahmengröße tauschen, sollte kein Prob sein, dacht ich. NoNo, geht nicht, Riesenproblem, Wahnsinnsaufwand, nicht möglich. Aber steht eh auf der HP.
> die Katja



na das sollte laut hp aber möglich sein:

http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rennm (20. Mai 2010)

Vorbau kann gegen 20â¬ Aufpreis in anderer LÃ¤nge geordert werden. Hab ich bei meinem Alpinist auch gemacht. (75 statt 90mm)


----------



## _Sebo_ (20. Mai 2010)

Habe nach langem überlegen mein nerve am abbestellt und mir dafür heute das tourque trailflow bestellt! ))
33kw... *kotz*
:-D


----------



## Dakine (20. Mai 2010)

nimm das Trailflow in SmokeGray und du hast es in der KW23


----------



## _Sebo_ (20. Mai 2010)

Dakine" data-source="post: 7175210"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Dakine schrieb:


> nimm das Trailflow in SmokeGray und du hast es in der KW23




hast schon recht- aber ich warte lieber auf das schwarze trailflow.
der lack ist wesentlich haltbarer und sieht besser aus- geschmackssache


----------



## Dakine (20. Mai 2010)

klar
habe mich auch für das schwarze entschieden, ist in M aber zum glück immer noch KW23, mal schauen wie lang es wirklich geht...


----------



## _Sebo_ (20. Mai 2010)

Dakine" data-source="post: 7175261"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Dakine schrieb:


> klar
> habe mich auch für das schwarze entschieden, ist in M aber zum glück immer noch KW23, mal schauen wie lang es wirklich geht...



schwein 

ich habs in L bestellt!!!
bin probe gefahren....
naja so ist das eben....


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (20. Mai 2010)

@mettwurst,rennm
Ja das hab ich gelesen, aber es ging dann nicht, warum auch immer 
Aufpreis hätt mich auch nicht gestört, aber wurde mir nicht angeboten.
Habs dann in der Bestellung nochmal reingeschrieben, aber Antwort bei Auftragsbestätigung: Vorbautausch nicht möglich, kostet daher kein Aufpreis  Aber Vorbau is bis jetzt eh ok 
die Katja


----------



## Xplosion51 (20. Mai 2010)

zwarja das playzone.. 

ich warte auch schon auf ein "black L"

seit über 20 wochen


----------



## Xplosion51 (20. Mai 2010)

hat hier ein unglücksrabe KW 33 bekommen ?


----------



## Deleted 175826 (22. Mai 2010)

Warte auf mein AM 9.0HS in KW30...

Kanns kaum erwarten, so ein "Mist" hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich verlasse das Wartezimmer mit einem wunderschönen GRAND CANYON AL 9.0.....
Es lief alles super mit CANYON - keine Beanstandungen - TOP !!!

Hier ein Foto von der Übernahme


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Mai 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> hat hier ein unglücksrabe KW 33 bekommen ?



ja warum?!


----------



## Stuckitm (26. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Soeben ist die Kommissionierungs-Bestätigung für das AM 5.0 in schwarz eingetrudelt... i froi mi 

Was meint's...kann ich am Wochenend' schon ein paar Runden drehen?


----------



## whigger (26. Mai 2010)

Stuckitm schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Soeben ist die Kommissionierungs-Bestätigung für das AM 5.0 in schwarz eingetrudelt... i froi mi
> 
> Was meint's...kann ich am Wochenend' schon ein paar Runden drehen?



Also ich hatte am gleichen Tag der Kommissionierung auch die Versandbestätigung! Ich denke also schon, dass Du am WE schon fahren kannst


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Mai 2010)

will auch ...


----------



## Metty (28. Mai 2010)

Hab mich heute die 150 km nach Koblenz gequält - zum Glück. Das ist ja wirklich mal ein geiler Laden.

Bei mir ists jetzt das Nerve AM 8.0 in black forest green geworden. Ich wollte es eigentlich via Hotline bestellen. Die freundliche Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung hat mich jedoch überzeugt mal Probe zu sitzen, weil ich genau zwischen M und L liege. 
Dank den I-Net Fotos hätte ich auch niemals das Grün genommen. Online sieht das echt mal sch.... aus. Aber im Laden habe ich mich heute definitiv verliebt.

Also, warten bis KW 31. (Verkäufer meinte, dass die Chancen gut stehen würden, dass es früher kommt!)


----------



## Theron (29. Mai 2010)

Grüß Gott an alle MTB ler/in.

  Tja, auch ich habe mich für das Nerve 7.0 in Black entschieden. Ebenso KW 30. Sicher, Vorfreude ist eine schöne sache - jedoch bei drei Monaten möchte Freude einfach nicht wirklich aufkommen.

  Das dies schon immer Geschäftspraxis bei Canyon ist, resultiert aus meiner sich - so wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, aus den Verkaufszahlen. Jene werden hoch zufrieden sein - ob der Stückzahlen wie Semmel weggerissen werden.

  Ich stand auch vor der wahl Radon, Scott, oder Centurion vom Händler hier in der Nähe.

  Ich bin gespannt...

  Herzlichst


----------



## Deleted 175826 (29. Mai 2010)

Bin auch auf KW30 datiert worden...

Ich hoffe es wird etwas früher was, sehe mich im Moment schon nach einer Alternative zum Nerve AM 9 HS um...

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## not_named (30. Mai 2010)

So, habe mich jetzt doch endlich für eine Neuanschaffung durchgerungen! 
Nerve AM 7.0 in traffic white Größe M und sogar Expressbike also sofort lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (30. Mai 2010)

Hab gestern mein Playzone erhalten, Bilder folgen nach umfangreichem Umbau. Dauert noch zwei Wochen.

Mfg


----------



## whigger (30. Mai 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Hab gestern mein Playzone erhalten, Bilder folgen nach umfangreichem Umbau. Dauert noch zwei Wochen.
> 
> Mfg



Wie bekommt man die Kurbeln der Hammerschmidt ab???? Ich bring nen 16er Inbus mit und dann gehts ab


----------



## ohschda (30. Mai 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Kurbeln der Hammerschmidt ab???? Ich bring nen 16er Inbus mit und dann gehts ab


Ja, dann bring mal einen. Hättest du gleich mal dran gedacht wäre der Umbau schon geschichte. Sehr unprofessionell. Schäm dich.
Ich geh jetzt meinen Hinterreifen tauschen


----------



## whigger (30. Mai 2010)

Ich bring lieber nen langen Hebel mit, denn bekommen wir das Teil auch so ab!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (31. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,
Ich hab vor ca. 3 Wochen mein Trailflow bestellt.
Habs heute gezahlt und ihnen noch mitgeteilt das ich eine lila Feder in die Gabel will.
Wann denkt ihr kommt es dann wirklich, die meinen nächste woche, stimmt das?

Vorfreude ist die schönste freude  -> ich hoff mal nicht, ich freu mich auch noch wenn ich fahren kann ^^


----------



## steveo282 (31. Mai 2010)

Jop, war vermutlich, wie mein Playzone, für Kalenderwoche 23, also nächste Woche (ole ole) vorgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (31. Mai 2010)

Fett.
Ich wollt mir auch erst ein Playzone holen^^
Wie ist den die Rahmengröße?
fällt die klein oder groß aus?


----------



## steveo282 (31. Mai 2010)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich es ja noch nicht habe.
Angeblich soll es nen Tick größer ausfallen als letztes Jahr, ist aber von den Geometriedaten mit anderen Freeridern (YT Tues, Noton, Rose Beefcake, Bergamont Big Air) absolut ähnlich.
Ich hab ein M genommen bei 174, denke das müsste passen!


----------



## ohschda (31. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Fett.
> Ich wollt mir auch erst ein Playzone holen^^
> Wie ist den die Rahmengröße?
> fällt die klein oder groß aus?



Hab auch ein M und bin 180cm mit Schrittlänge 84cm. Passt, ist kompakt. Perfekt


----------



## Orangesnsaft (31. Mai 2010)

Hab auch M und bin 1.81
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## puenti (1. Juni 2010)

Gestern die Versandbestätigung mit UPS Trackingnummer erhalten und seither ständig auf der UPS Seite. Dauert aber noch ein Bisschen, bis das gute Stück den Weg in die Schweiz findet. Vor allem, wenns zuerst 200 km in die falsche Richtung nach Herne-Börning geht


----------



## snod (1. Juni 2010)

puenti schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenns zuerst 200 km in die falsche Richtung nach Herne-Börning geht



Da ist ein UPS-Zentrum, fahr ich jeden morgen dran vorbei, vlt sollte ich das Paket abfangen


----------



## AristokraT (1. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich geselle mich mal dazu.
Habe gestern das Nerve 6.0 bestellt. Hoffe, dass ich damit lange Spass haben werde. Aber erstmal bis zur 24.KW warten .

gruß


----------



## subwoofer (1. Juni 2010)

Gutn Abend,

dann nehme ich auch mal im Wartezimmer platz, und warte auf
mein AM 8.0 in black forest green.
Scheint von der Farbe nicht so verbreitet zu sein.

Naja, ab KW31 (hoffentlich) fährt dann auch eines in Neckarsulm rum.

Aber bis dahin ist noch lang.

so denn,

gruß Ralf


----------



## Metty (1. Juni 2010)

subwoofer schrieb:


> Scheint von der Farbe nicht so verbreitet zu sein.



Und dabei ists bei dem Modell mMn die geilste Farbe! Ich leide wartenderweise mit dir...


----------



## BootCamper (3. Juni 2010)

Gestern nen Nerve XC 6.0 geordert... *Sofort Lieferbar* Mal sehen wann es ankommt...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AristokraT (3. Juni 2010)

BootCamper schrieb:


> Gestern nen Nerve XC 6.0 geordert... *Sofort Lieferbar* Mal sehen wann es ankommt...
> Grüße



Hast Du es in weiß bestellt? Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen bestellt und muss bis KW24 warten .

Gruß
Aristo


----------



## BootCamper (3. Juni 2010)

Ne, habs in anodized black geordert... Anfang der Woche war es auch auf 24. KW datiert aber seid gestern steht es auf Sofort Lieferbar...


----------



## AristokraT (3. Juni 2010)

BootCamper schrieb:


> Ne, habs in anodized black geordert... Anfang der Woche war es auch auf 24. KW datiert aber seid gestern steht es auf Sofort Lieferbar...



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich es jetzt auch früher bekomme! Bezahlt ist es ja schon!!!


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

AristokraT schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich es jetzt auch früher bekomme! Bezahlt ist es ja schon!!!



Warum sollte sich Canyon jetzt noch stressen, dein Geld haben die doch schon.


----------



## steveo282 (3. Juni 2010)

AristokraT schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich es jetzt auch früher bekomme! Bezahlt ist es ja schon!!!


muss dich leider enttäuschen..dein bike wird in der woche geliefert, die dir bei der bestellung mitgeteilt wurde


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

nicht unbedingt, Canyon hat dieses Jahr schon oft 1 oder 2 Wochen vor dem Termin ausgeliefert


----------



## AristokraT (3. Juni 2010)

Naja.....zwei Wochen überstehe ich schon....habe hier auch schon gelesen, dass viele fast ein halbes Jahr lang warten mussten.....das ist dann schon was anderes


----------



## _Sebo_ (3. Juni 2010)

wenn ich eure probleme hätte 

33kw


----------



## HaakeBekk (4. Juni 2010)

Na gut dann setze ich mich hier auch mal wieder rein. Ende Mai 2 Schaltaugen bestellt. Nach 5 Werktagen bisher nichts ausser einer Bestellbestätigung...

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BootCamper (7. Juni 2010)

BootCamper schrieb:


> Gestern nen Nerve XC 6.0 geordert... *Sofort Lieferbar* Mal sehen wann es ankommt...
> Grüße



Habe eben die DHL Trackingnummer bekommen... *Jiha*


----------



## AristokraT (7. Juni 2010)

BootCamper schrieb:


> Habe eben die DHL Trackingnummer bekommen... *Jiha*


Ich auch! Obwohl bei mir noch 24. KW stand!  Morgen müsste es da sein


----------



## Theron (7. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> muss dich leider enttäuschen..dein bike wird in der woche geliefert, die dir bei der bestellung mitgeteilt wurde


Stimmt,


    Nach einer freundlichen nachfrage, ob es zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt möglich sei es zu liefern. KW 30 ist der früheste Zeitpunkt! 

  Der Witz dabei ist - KW 30 ist die Woche, an dem mein Urlaub zuende ist.

Tja...


----------



## AristokraT (7. Juni 2010)

Theron schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> 
> Nach einer freundlichen nachfrage, ob es zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt möglich sei es zu liefern. KW 30 ist der früheste Zeitpunkt!
> ...



Nein stimmt eben nicht 

Ließ meinen Post vor Deinem. Mein Bike ist bereits auf dem Weg, obwohl erst für 24.KW angekündigt .


----------



## Theron (7. Juni 2010)

AristokraT schrieb:


> Nein stimmt eben nicht
> 
> Ließ meinen Post vor Deinem. Mein Bike ist bereits auf dem Weg, obwohl erst für 24.KW angekündigt .


    Nun, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass hier klare unterschiede in den einzelnen Komponenten der grund wäre - unterschiedliche Liefertermine einhergehen. Bei AM ist es nun mal so.

Aber ich hätte Überhauptnichts dagegen, wenn sich Herr M. Wagner vom Service sich geirrt haben sollte! 
*herzerfrischendfreu*


----------



## steveo282 (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Bike, das ich vor paar Wochen bestellt habe, war für KW23 vorgesehen.
Langsam werde ich ungeduldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStijl (8. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
  nach 4 Jahren nehme ich auch wieder im Wartezimmer Platz. Nach dem damaligen Wartehorror kann es Canyon dieses Mal nur besser machen. 

Ich baue auf Expess Bike und die KW25 als Liefertermin für mein AM 5.0 in s/w.


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. Juni 2010)

ich bin raus 

mein Torque (gepl. KW 23) ist bei der Post und auf dem Weg.


----------



## steveo282 (8. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ich bin raus
> 
> mein Torque (gepl. KW 23) ist bei der Post und auf dem Weg.


glücklicher


----------



## Orangesnsaft (8. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ich bin raus
> 
> mein Torque (gepl. KW 23) ist bei der Post und auf dem Weg.



Wann hast dein Torque bestellt und gezahlt?
Welches Torque hast den bald?

mfg


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. Juni 2010)

bestellt habe ich das playzone mitte februar..


----------



## Orangesnsaft (8. Juni 2010)

OHA. 
Ich hab mir vor 1-2 Wochen das Trailflow bestellt, "müsste" nächste Woche kommen. Meinen die von Canyon.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> OHA.
> Ich hab mir vor 1-2 Wochen das Trailflow bestellt, "müsste" nächste Woche kommen. Meinen die von Canyon.



WIEBITTE!?
ich habs am 20. mai bestellt- 33kw

welche größe/farbe hast du denn geordert?!

besten gruß


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab heute sogar die Tracking nummer bekommen.
Startzentrum.^^

Ich hab M in Schwarz.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Ich hab heute sogar die Tracking nummer bekommen.
> Startzentrum.^^
> 
> Ich hab M in Schwarz.



ahhhh ich will auch...!!!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Juni 2010)

Denk ich mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (9. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Denk ich mir



war bei dir auch die 33kw geplant?! :hoffnung:


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung.
Aber ich habs ja auch schon glaub 1-2 Monate davor bestellt und vor 5 Tagen gezahlt.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. Juni 2010)

mhhh ok... 
ich warte einfach mal!!!
stell mal ein paar ordentliche fotos rein wenn du es hast 
lg


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Juni 2010)

Klar. 
Ich hoffe das es noch vor dem Wochenende kommt, in Albstadt ist ja son Marathonfest. 
Ist zwar nicht ganz die Kategorie 

Was für Pedale machst du den in deins?


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. Juni 2010)

und wenn es eine rennrad veranstaltung wäre :-D
die pd m-770... 
und du?!
bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welchen schuh ich holen werde!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab die Syncross Meathook.
Monster 

Und ich hab mir nochn Giro Remedy Carbon helm (09) geholt.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. Juni 2010)

bin vorher die mx 30 von shimano auf meinem hardtail gefahren, super zufrieden gewesen- jetzt wirds aber zeit für klick pedale...
so dann drück ich dir mal die daumen für die pünktliche lieferung zum weekend!
denk an die fotos


----------



## AristokraT (9. Juni 2010)

AristokraT schrieb:


> Nein stimmt eben nicht
> 
> Ließ meinen Post vor Deinem. Mein Bike ist bereits auf dem Weg, obwohl erst für 24.KW angekündigt .



So, bin raus....mein Nerve XC6.0 ist heute angekommen....ein Traum!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Juni 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> bin vorher die mx 30 von shimano auf meinem hardtail gefahren, super zufrieden gewesen- jetzt wirds aber zeit für klick pedale...
> so dann drück ich dir mal die daumen für die pünktliche lieferung zum weekend!
> denk an die fotos



Jap, Danke.
Vielleicht gibts auch welche in Action. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saibottechnik (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich reihe mich dann auch gerne mal mit ein.
Habe mein Alpinist in Schwarz, Größe M, letzen Freitag bestellt. Gestern kam ne Mail, dass das Geld eingegangen ist und der Auftrag jetzt bearbeitet werden kann.

Das Bike war letzten Freitag und auch bis heute immer sofort verfügbar. Liefertermin laut Bestellbestätigung ist KW 25 wobei das laut Verkäufer bei Sofort verfügbaren Bikes nicht stimmt.

Bei den meisten geht es ja recht fix dieses Jahr. Meint ihr ich kann am WE schon damit rechnen? Wie spät kommt denn die Kommissionierbestätigung und die Versandbestätigung? Noch am Morgen, wenn das Rad tatsächlich rausgeht oder erst Abends, wenn das Bike schon unterwegs ist?

Ich sitze sozusagen auf Kohlen  kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Power-Valve (10. Juni 2010)

ich bin nach drei Jahren auch mal wieder im Wartezimmer, hab vorgestern auch nen Alpinist in M bestellt. KW25 ist angesagt da ich es nicht in schwarz, sondern in anthrazit/orange wollte... Passt zum KTM Moped halt 

Mal schauen ob es klappt...


LG
Uwe


----------



## Orangesnsaft (10. Juni 2010)

Soooo.
Mein Trailflow ist heute gekommen.
Habs zusammen gebaut und gemerkt das *Schaltwerk ist verbogen.
-.-
*


----------



## ohschda (10. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> bestellt habe ich das playzone mitte februar..


Cool, hab meins Anfang Mai bestellt und am 29.5 schon bekommen. Ich bin wohl ein VIP Kunde. Glück gehabt


----------



## paradisoinferno (10. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Soooo.
> Mein Trailflow ist heute gekommen.
> Habs zusammen gebaut und gemerkt das *Schaltwerk ist verbogen.
> -.-
> *




Bild?

Meinst Du vielleicht das Schaltauge?


----------



## steveo282 (10. Juni 2010)

Also langsam krieg ich das kotzen.. mein Bike war für KW23 vorgesehen und noch nix von Gaynon zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (10. Juni 2010)

Jap, da sieht mans bissel.
Aber das Schaltwerk hat auch sichtbare Kratzer.
Canyon schickt aber so schnell wies geht ersatz xD


----------



## Xplosion51 (10. Juni 2010)

> Cool, hab meins Anfang Mai bestellt und am 29.5 schon bekommen. Ich bin  wohl ein VIP Kunde. Glück gehabt


@ohschda mit dieser provokation hast du dich unbeliebt gemacht..


----------



## Saibottechnik (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin dann auch nach wenigen Stunden wieder draußen 
Mein Bike ist unterwegs und soll Morgen da sein! Dann bin ich auch direkt mal die Trails rocken! 

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mich nicht aus irgend einem Grund hier wieder neu einreihen muss diese Saison 

Viel Erfolg euch!


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. Juni 2010)

oh shit osaft!!!
das tut mir leid!

ich denke es ist besser, wenn ich den fred hier verlasse, sonst bekomm ich noch nen raster vor "neid"...


----------



## Deleted 175826 (12. Juni 2010)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Canyon informiert mich doch, wann ich das Rad zu zahlen habe oder? Habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung...

Gruß, MaybeCanyon


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Juni 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Canyon informiert mich doch, wann ich das Rad zu zahlen habe oder? Habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung...
> 
> Gruß, MaybeCanyon



denke schon ja!
ich zahle es bar bei abholung...


----------



## steveo282 (12. Juni 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Canyon informiert mich doch, wann ich das Rad zu zahlen habe oder? Habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung...
> 
> Gruß, MaybeCanyon


wenn du nachname ausgewählt hast, nicht


----------



## Deleted 175826 (13. Juni 2010)

Nein, Vorkasse...
Alles klar, vielen Dank 

KW30 mhmmmmm...
Mein erstes "richtiges" MTB und noch so lang warten bei dem geilen Wetter im Moment, oh man.

Gruß, MaybeCanyon


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Juni 2010)

ich könnt auch kotzen^^


----------



## not_named (14. Juni 2010)

sooo...ein neuer platz wird frei im Wartezimmer, ich kann gehen! 

Am 29.05.2010 bestellt und mit Liefertermin KW24 heute morgen eingetroffen...Nerve AM 7.0 in M/traffic white, ein Traum von Rad. 

Leider bin ich im Moment voll im Klausurstress und komm deshalb wohl erst am we zum zusammenbauen, abstimmen und natürlich fahren! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_Wolf (14. Juni 2010)

Nehm auch Platz im Wartezimmer...warte auf mein Trailflow, hoff es kommt KW26 wie angekündigt.

Gruß


----------



## steveo282 (16. Juni 2010)

wie lang hat es nach der versandbestätigung gedauert bis das bike bei euch war?


----------



## not_named (16. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kam Freitag morgens die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnr. und Montag morgens das Bike!


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> wie lang hat es nach der versandbestätigung gedauert bis das bike bei euch war?



War da keine Tracking Nummer drauf? damit solltest du im Internet verfolgen koennen wann das Ding ankommt...

Damals (vor drei Jahren als ich mein Nerve XC bestellt hatte) war es am naechsten Tag da...


Ich bin geplant naechste Woche dran, mal schauen ob es klappt. Alpinist, her zu mir!


----------



## steveo282 (16. Juni 2010)

Doch doch, Trackingnummer ist dabei. Jedoch findet dhl darunter noch nix.


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Doch doch, Trackingnummer ist dabei. Jedoch findet dhl darunter noch nix.



heute Abend sollte es bei dhl zu finden sein... Zum Wochenende sitzt du auf dem Rad ;-). Ist bestimmt morgen, spaetestens uebermorgen da, solange du nicht auf ner einsamen Insel wohnst...


----------



## gerry. (16. Juni 2010)

Heute gekommen, doch etwas früher als erwartet


----------



## laxmaster (16. Juni 2010)

Nun bin ich auch hier angekommen...warte auf mein 2009er Nerve AM 7.0.
Gestern ausm Outlet "geschnappt"....meine Rahmengröße und...back in black.


Auslieferung in KW 26 im Shop.


----------



## shocked (17. Juni 2010)

Nerve AM 6.0 gestern bestellt und Bearbeitungsbestätigung bekommen.

Wenn ich jetzt noch demnächst erfahren würde wohin ich die Kohle überweissen soll wäre ich schon glücklicher  Das Bike ist auf Lager, also hoffe ich, dass ich Mitte nächster Woche bereits die ersten Kilometer drauf fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_Wolf (18. Juni 2010)

So bin auch scho wieder draussen hab heut mein Trailflow bekommen. Montag bestellt Freitag bekommen. Echt toll

Servus dann


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Juni 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch demnächst erfahren würde wohin ich die Kohle überweissen soll wäre ich schon glücklicher



moment, ich schick dir die Kontoverbindung gleich zu


----------



## shocked (18. Juni 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> moment, ich schick dir die Kontoverbindung gleich zu



da biste zu spät dran, hab gestern abend die rechnung inkl kontodaten bekommen


----------



## Power-Valve (22. Juni 2010)

wart, wart.... dies ist "die" Woche... hmpf... und es wird Sommer...


Alpi, wo bist duuu???


----------



## rallleb (22. Juni 2010)

Ich war noch nicht ganz im Wartezimmer und bin schon fast wieder draußen
Letzten Donnerstag am Gardasee wurden unsere Bikes gestohlen, am Freitag abend wieder zuhause, samstag nach Koblenz ,Tourqe Trailflow in grau bestellt, Lieferung angeblich in 2-3 wochen, eben ne email erhalten Rad is fedisch
Hammer!!!Freu!


----------



## Power-Valve (22. Juni 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> wart, wart.... dies ist "die" Woche... hmpf... und es wird Sommer...
> 
> 
> Alpi, wo bist duuu???



Das Rufen hat geholfen, gut 2h spaeter kam die Versandbestaetigung samt Tracking Nummer... Fein, fein... morgen oder uebermorgen wirds dann dasein. Da muss ich morgen wohl Homeoffice machen, nicht das der DHL Mann unverrichteter Dinge wieder abhauen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Juni 2010)

ich werde meine waffe am 3.7 abholen...  
hab heute den termin vereinbart


----------



## Metty (22. Juni 2010)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ich war noch nicht ganz im Wartezimmer und bin schon fast wieder draußen
> Letzten Donnerstag am Gardasee wurden unsere Bikes gestohlen, am Freitag abend wieder zuhause, samstag nach Koblenz ,Tourqe Trailflow in grau bestellt, Lieferung angeblich in 2-3 wochen, eben ne email erhalten Rad is fedisch
> Hammer!!!Freu!



Wurde dein 301 geklaut? Mein Beileid und viel Spaß mit dem Neuen.


----------



## shocked (23. Juni 2010)

so, nerve am 6.0 ist heut geliefert worden. mittwoch bestellt und eine woche später da. zwar nicht gar so "express" wie ichs selbst gern gehabt hätte, aber immerhin in der KW25 anstatt wie vorhergesagt KW26


----------



## fuioam (23. Juni 2010)

Setze mich auch mal zu euch.
Warte auf ein Alpinist in anodized black - habe es am Montag bestellt, mal sehen wie schnell es in Österreich ist (laut Mail in KW27)


----------



## Power-Valve (23. Juni 2010)

und ich bin wieder raus... Mein Alpinist war wie prophezeit in KW25 da. Heute mittag hat es der DHL Mann abgeliefert. Zusammengebaut ists auch schon, heute abend geht's auf die erste Reise...

Gabel ist wirklich stramm, mal schauen wielange das dauert bis die nen bisschen sensibler wird.

Jetzt noch die ferngesteuerte Sattelstuetze von meinem Nerve umbauen, nen Fizik Sattel und paar Ergon Griffe und gut.

Uwe


----------



## paradisoinferno (23. Juni 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Gabel ist wirklich stramm, mal schauen wielange das dauert bis die nen bisschen sensibler wird.



Nachschauen, ob beidseitig genügend Schmieröl vorhanden, bei mir warens nur ein paar Tröpfchen.....


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Nachschauen, ob beidseitig genügend Schmieröl vorhanden, bei mir warens nur ein paar Tröpfchen.....



Und wie und wo schaut man da nach?


----------



## homerkills (23. Juni 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Und wie und wo schaut man da nach?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382189&highlight=fox+talas+erfahrung

hier mal ein wenig einlesen.da steht wie es geht.

hatte meine fox 36 talas auch neulich geöffnet.es war nur knapp die hälfte an schmieröl vorhanden wie von fox vorgeschrieben.
überprüfen lohnt sich.
mit ein wenig nachdenken ist es auch recht einfach zu machen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Juli 2010)

morgen mittag


----------



## Metty (2. Juli 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> morgen mittag



7 Wochen früher als geplant? Uiuiui... Du Glücklicher! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Juli 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> 7 Wochen früher als geplant? Uiuiui... Du Glücklicher! Viel Spaß damit



JA!!!
mir scheint die sonne aus dem ....^^


----------



## laxmaster (4. Juli 2010)

Muss jetzt doch länger hier bleiben...

Meine Nerve AM 7.0 2009 kann nicht geliefert werden, weil es ein Fehlbestand war...super!
:-(

Jetzt hab ich so langem mit mir gerungen und stehe jetzt wieder am Anfang...

Schwanke wieder zwischen Nerve XC und AM...

Und die kulanten Angebote im Moment, die ich von Canyon erhalten habe
sind nicht wirklich der Bringer...ich will doch nur ein ******** Bike haben...*seufz*


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Juli 2010)

bin dann mal raus hier!!!
erste sahne das bike!!!
das warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt


----------



## Theron (5. Juli 2010)

Mein Bike wurde heute an DHL übergeben. Das bedeutet, ich bekomme es 4 KW's früher! Ich raste noch vollkommen aus.  Heute hat mein Urlaub angefangen. Wie Geil ist das denn bloß...

  bin ganz nervös...


----------



## ohschda (5. Juli 2010)

Theron schrieb:


> Mein Bike wurde heute an DHL übergeben. Das bedeutet, ich bekomme es 4 KW's früher! Ich raste noch vollkommen aus.  Heute hat mein Urlaub angefangen. Wie Geil ist das denn bloß...
> 
> bin ganz nervös...



Jetzt muss es halt nur noch eins der wenigen sein, welche nicht von DHL oder wem aucu immer kaputt gemacht werden!!

Wünsch dir aber natürlich dass es ein heiles ist.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (5. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Jetzt muss es halt nur noch eins der wenigen sein, welche nicht von DHL oder wem aucu immer kaputt gemacht werden!!
> 
> Wünsch dir aber natürlich dass es ein heiles ist.



Sonst kanst gleichmal wieder 1-2 Wochen warten ^^
vorfreude ist ja eh die Schönste


----------



## Theron (6. Juli 2010)

Das Bike ist da!  Noch zusammenbauen, schauen ob was defekt ist - Setup einstellen und mal Radln...

Danke Canyon!


----------



## subwoofer (6. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Jetzt muss es halt nur noch eins der wenigen sein, welche nicht von DHL oder wem aucu immer kaputt gemacht werden!!
> 
> Wünsch dir aber natürlich dass es ein heiles ist.



genau deswegen werd ich meines in den "Heiligen Hallen" in Koblenz
selbst abholen. Ich hoffe nur dass bis KW 31 alles glatt läuft


----------



## Theron (7. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Jetzt muss es halt nur noch eins der wenigen sein, welche nicht von DHL oder wem aucu immer kaputt gemacht werden!!
> 
> Wünsch dir aber natürlich dass es ein heiles ist.




    Danke für die Wünsche!

  Jedoch habe ich ein defektes Teil geliefert bekommen. Das Bike als solches ist ohne Macken oder dergleichen. Aber der Matchmaker Adapter für Trigger ist links gebrochen gewesen! 

  Habe gleich freundlich per Tel und e-mail Reklamiert und Fotos versendet. Bisher fehlanzeige.

  Ist schon recht blöd, wegen so einem lächerlichen Teil nicht fahren zu können. Übrigens, dass kostet sage und schreibe 20,00 Euronen für ein Privatman. Krank, einfach Krank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Steppenwolf (7. Juli 2010)

SOO!
ich kann mich nun auch ins Wartenzimmer einreihen ;D
Gerade eben das Torque FRX 9.0 bestellt : )
soll KW 30 kommen!
freu mich wie verrückt!!


----------



## murtz (8. Juli 2010)

yippie,

ich setz mich auch mal brav hier hin, schnapp mir das wochenblatt und
hoffe das mein grade bestelltes Nerve AM 7.0 schnell und heil bei mir
ankommt!

ist als Expressbike gelistet, ich bin gespannt 
der Telefonmann hat gesagt kann trotzdem bis 14 Tage dauern


----------



## nikl69 (8. Juli 2010)

> hoffe das mein grade bestelltes Nerve AM 7.0 schnell und heil bei mir
> ankommt!
> 
> ist als Expressbike gelistet, ich bin gespannt


  DITO!

Bei mir hat der Telefonmann 5-10 Tage genannt, mal sehen


----------



## nikl69 (9. Juli 2010)

....wurde DHL übergeben ))))))))))))))))

Daumendrück das alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Juli 2010)

ich hab gestern auch ein canyon xc 6.0 bestellt. in ca 10-14 tagen werd ichs abholen.


----------



## murtz (9. Juli 2010)

nikl69 schrieb:


> ....wurde DHL übergeben ))))))))))))))))
> 
> Daumendrück das alles in Ordnung ist



Hast du das nicht gestern erst bestellt???

Weil ich hab noch nichtmal eine AB bekommen,...

aber schön für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (9. Juli 2010)

> Hast du das nicht gestern erst bestellt???


 jepp 

heute morgen kam alles nacheinander. SUPI


----------



## -Steppenwolf (9. Juli 2010)

Am Mittwoch bestellt, heute kam die Nachricht dass es an DHL übergeben wurde!!! 
Dienstag sollte das FRX dann da sein! : )))))


----------



## -Steppenwolf (10. Juli 2010)

wow, der nette Mann von der Post stand heute um 9 Uhr vor meiner Tür! Ich hab das Geld aber noch nicht zu Hause und muss jetzt nochmal bis 3 Uhr warten....!!!


----------



## nikl69 (10. Juli 2010)

...is da......

schneller geht eigentlich nicht, das waren nicht mal volle 2 Tage


----------



## murtz (10. Juli 2010)

nikl69 schrieb:


> ...is da......
> 
> schneller geht eigentlich nicht, das waren nicht mal volle 2 Tage





Ich hab auch grad ein Paket bekommen!

mit Pedalen 

*@nikl69*: Welches Bike haste denn genau bestellt und welche farbe?


----------



## nikl69 (10. Juli 2010)

> Ich hab auch grad ein Paket bekommen!


 



> mit Pedalen


 ich auch, aber nur die billigsten sodass ich wenigestens fahren kann



> > Welches Bike haste denn genau bestellt und welche farbe?


das gleich wie du  AM 7.0 in schwarz. 

Ist bei dir alles ok? meins wurde zu meinen Eltern geliefert, war noch nicht da. Ich hoffe so sehr......... werde jetzt mal hingehen, zusammen schrauben und, so hoffe ich, eine Fahrt machen


----------



## murtz (10. Juli 2010)

nene, bei mir ist nur ein paket mit pedalen angekommen 

von Canyon hab ich noch nichts wieder gehört 

sitze hier auf heißen kohlen ;D


----------



## nikl69 (10. Juli 2010)

> nene, bei mir ist nur ein paket mit pedalen angekommen


 

Alles ausgepackt, montiert.... alles ok..puuhhhhhhh GEILES RAD!!!!! aber...Sattel kommt runter  und ob das Sram Schaltwerk dran bleibt...ich glaube kaum, das Ding schaltet hart. Naja, hab noch XT Schaltwerke hier liegen. Ist das eigentlich mit den Sram Hebeln kombinierbar?
Ich werd jetzt erstmal ne weile studieren um die Gabel und den Dämpfer in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Theron (10. Juli 2010)

Zur Vervollständigung des Matchmacker-Adapter - Niels Wahl hat hier mal wieder erneut schnelle Hilfe geleistet! Danke noch mal!!!

  Ohne Frage, dass AM 7 ist Top!

  Und ja, ich sehe das mit Sram genauso - ich bin XTR gewohnt. Werde das sicher umbauen, nachdem ich das Nerve eingefahren hab.

  best regards...


----------



## -Steppenwolf (11. Juli 2010)

So, der 1. Ausritt mit dem FRX 9.0 , ich bin raus! 
richtig geil das Ding!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakine (11. Juli 2010)

Canyon Torque Trailflow in M erhalten und zusammengebaut... =)


----------



## murtz (11. Juli 2010)

wann kommt denn euren Erfahrungen nach die AB von Canyon??

ich kanns kaum erwarten 

habe Donnerstag mittag bestellt, express bike.


----------



## ohschda (11. Juli 2010)

murtz schrieb:


> wann kommt denn euren Erfahrungen nach die AB von Canyon??
> 
> ich kanns kaum erwarten
> 
> habe Donnerstag mittag bestellt, express bike.



AB kam bei mir 30min später!! Sicher dass alles glatt gelaufen ist bei der Bestellung?


----------



## murtz (11. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> AB kam bei mir 30min später!! Sicher dass alles glatt gelaufen ist bei der Bestellung?





jetzt nichtmehr,.. 
Der Telefonmann war auch neu und war nicht so routiniert glaube ich.
ich ruf dann morgen mittag mal an.

**UPDATE**

Also Canyon hat meine E.Mail nicht richtig eingepflegt (passiert)
und deswegen hab ich keine AB bzw. Versandbestätigung bekommen..
mein Bike ist am Fr. rausgegangen und schon unterwegs!!


----------



## mok2905 (12. Juli 2010)

ich reihe mich mal ein in die riege der wartenden 

bekommen tu ich ein nerve xc aus 2009, vorraussichtlich in der KW29, aber ich hoffe es geht etwas schneller.


----------



## murtz (13. Juli 2010)

Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 

Und vor meiner Haustür ausgeladen 

juhuuu 
Bike ist heil eingetroffen!
fährt sich naya,.. hab keinen vergleich. Aber es macht laune!!

ich bin raus....


----------



## InFLiCT (14. Juli 2010)

dropzone am samstag bestellt, gestern war das geld bei denen drauf, und heute, sprich mittwoch ging es in den versand. sollte also samstag spätestens da sein!!


----------



## eFMx (15. Juli 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Saisonschlussverkauf bei Canyon? So Richtung Herbst?


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Juli 2010)

ja, Das Canyon Sparbuch...

aber generell auch im Outlet, auch jetzt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eFMx (15. Juli 2010)

Ab wann wäre das ca.? Z.B. beim Alpinist?


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Juli 2010)

im Sparbuch findest du meistens nur die Modelle, die sich nicht wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen oder Sonderaufbauten.
Ob das Alpinist dabei sein wird, stelle ich mal in Frage. Im Moment ist ja das Dropzone schon ermaessigt zu haben, da haben sie wohl zu viele von rumstehen.


----------



## InFLiCT (16. Juli 2010)

InFLiCT schrieb:


> dropzone am samstag bestellt, gestern war das geld bei denen drauf, und heute, sprich mittwoch ging es in den versand. sollte also samstag spätestens da sein!!



gestern nachmittag kam das gute stück... hammergeil...


----------



## benchmark (16. Juli 2010)

Warte auf mein Trailflow in Grau ausm Outlet.. Sind die Outletbikes bereits montiert und versandfertig?

"Schriftzug am Oberrohr und Unterrohr fehlerhaft.." hieß es.. Nicht das da nachher Specialized drauf steht


----------



## kNiRpS (16. Juli 2010)

da steht vermutlich ANYON drauf


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Juli 2010)

benchmark schrieb:


> Warte auf mein Trailflow in Grau ausm Outlet.. Sind die Outletbikes bereits montiert und versandfertig?
> 
> "Schriftzug am Oberrohr und Unterrohr fehlerhaft.." hieß es.. Nicht das da nachher Specialized drauf steht


 
da hat der lehrling das "n" falschrum geklebt. jetzt steht da canyou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (16. Juli 2010)

so? CANYOÐ


----------



## benchmark (16. Juli 2010)

Oder Canon? Bike mit Fotofunktion..

Soll sich angeblich nur um kleinere Punkte handeln die im Schriftzug nicht lackiert wurden. Mal abwarten..


----------



## 2slow4U (17. Juli 2010)

Ist vielleicht das "ANYON" von sh0rt  , ich meine er hat es dann umgetauscht:



sh0rt schrieb:


> Da hängt es, wohl auch für die nächsten Tage ich bin leider defekt :/



Edit: Ups, das bestellte Trailflow aus'm Outlet ist ja grau... also doch nicht das von sh0rt. Aber vlt. gibbet ja noch mehr ANYON's ... hehe


----------



## mok2905 (17. Juli 2010)

ich glaube meine bestellung wurde vergessen. geld ist seit dienstag da, aber verschickt wurde mein nerve aus dem outlet leider noch nicht


----------



## murtz (17. Juli 2010)

mok2905 schrieb:


> ich glaube meine bestellung wurde vergessen. geld ist seit dienstag da, aber verschickt wurde mein nerve aus dem outlet leider noch nicht




Also bei mir war die E.Mail adresse falsch, weshalb ich keine AB und keine versandbestätigung bekommen hab. das bike war aber schon unterwegs ohne das ichs mitbekommen hab.

vll einfach mal nachhaken


----------



## mok2905 (18. Juli 2010)

murtz schrieb:


> Also bei mir war die E.Mail adresse falsch, weshalb ich keine AB und keine versandbestätigung bekommen hab. das bike war aber schon unterwegs ohne das ichs mitbekommen hab.
> 
> vll einfach mal nachhaken



hab ja schon emails von canyon an die adresse bekommen. wenn ich bis mittwoch nix gehört hab, werd ich wohl mal nachhaken müssen.


----------



## Metty (19. Juli 2010)

Paket wurde heute an DHL übergeben. Somit bin ich auch 2 Wochen vor der Zeit und musste "nur" 7 1/2 Wochen drauf warten... 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich morgen hier raus bin.


----------



## subwoofer (19. Juli 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Paket wurde heute an DHL übergeben. Somit bin ich auch 2 Wochen vor der Zeit und musste "nur" 7 1/2 Wochen drauf warten...
> 
> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich morgen hier raus bin.



Du glücklicher!
Ich glaube ich muss dann auch mal nachhaken, hab ja auch KW31


----------



## Metty (21. Juli 2010)

Ich bin raus. Bike ist heute Mittag gekommen. Alles gut. Erster Test heute ergab -  ich hab mich verliebt!


----------



## Luftbumb (22. Juli 2010)

Gestern vor Ort ein Nerve XC 8.0 bestellt... als Liefertermin steht die KW32 auf meiner Bestätigung. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter meinte aber es sollte schneller gehen, weils auf Lager ist. Seine Prognose: Ende nächster Woche (also Ende KW30)... Ich hoffe und bin gespannt ob das klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (22. Juli 2010)

Hatte mein Nerve AM 9.0 am 18.06. bestellt, Liefertermin laut Auftragsbestätigung KW30. Gekommen isses schon letzten Donnerstag, also 2 Wochen früher *freu*


----------



## Deleted 175826 (22. Juli 2010)

mhm, mein AM 9 HS soll auch in KW30 kommen, bin mal gespannt. Noch glaub ich nicht dran...


----------



## Luftbumb (23. Juli 2010)

Juhu soeben kam die Versandbestätigung... das ging ja fix. Wenn jetzt die Post noch Gas gibt


----------



## Sylver46 (25. Juli 2010)

So, bin nun auch Wartender und zwar auf ein Torque Dropzone in Grau.
Soll laut Page leider erst KW 35 kommen hoffe es wird früher.

Habt ihr eigentlich außer der mail von [email protected] noch etwas als bestell Bestätigung bekommen?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## ohschda (25. Juli 2010)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch Wartender und zwar auf ein Torque Dropzone in Grau.
> Soll laut Page leider erst KW 35 kommen hoffe es wird früher.
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich außer der mail von [email protected] noch etwas als bestell Bestätigung bekommen?
> ...



Klar, eine Auftragsbestätigung. Die schreiben sie aber "manuell". Kommt also morgen irgendwann im Laufe des Tages, wenn wieder jemand dort abreitet.


----------



## Luftbumb (25. Juli 2010)

So ich bin auch schon wieder raus hier 

Rad kam am Samstag an, somit hats gerade mal 3 Tage gedauert, top!

Hier nochmal der genaue Ablauf für alle Wartenden:

- Mi Abend im Shop Probe gefahren und bestellt (Nerve XC 8.0... Status: sofort lieferbar (viele auf Lager / Expressbike)
- Do: Bestellbestätigung per Email-Mail
- Fr: Kommisionierungsbestätigung und Versandbestätigung (inkl. Trackingnummer) per Email
- Ab Fr Abends war dann auch via Tracking das Paket aufm Schirm 
- Sa Mittag: Das Paket ist eingetroffen 

- Auspacken, zusammenbauen und los gings direkt auf ne erste kleine Testfahrt 

--> es hat alles super geklappt, wirklich top und empfehlenswert! Ich hoffe alles bleibt im grünen und ohne große technische Probleme


----------



## mok2905 (25. Juli 2010)

ich bin dann auch raus hier, hab heute die jungfernfahrt getätigt


----------



## Deleted 175826 (26. Juli 2010)

Cool, Glückwunsch!
Von meinem Bike habe ich bislang nichts weiter gehört, man hatte mir nur nochmals KW30 bestätigt.
Naja.


----------



## subwoofer (26. Juli 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Cool, Glückwunsch!
> Von meinem Bike habe ich bislang nichts weiter gehört, man hatte mir nur nochmals KW30 bestätigt.
> Naja.




auch mir wurde die KW31 nochmals bestätigt, ich bin da mittlerweile skeptisch ob das noch klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (26. Juli 2010)

subwoofer schrieb:


> auch mir wurde die KW31 nochmals bestätigt, ich bin da mittlerweile skeptisch ob das noch klappt


Sind doch noch 12Tage. Da kann man sich ein Rad ja sogar locker selbst aufbauen in der Zeit. Sollte Canyon schon schaffen.

außerdem empfehle ich dir mal das anzusehen. Balsam für die Seele.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471695

Fast alle früher oder pünktlich dieses Jahr.

Wenn du Glück hast musst du es nichtmal zurück schicken weil deine Schaltung hinten durch den Karton schaut wenn der Postbote klingelt...


----------



## Deleted 175826 (26. Juli 2010)

Na, hätte nichts dagegen wenns noch diese Woche aufschlägt.
Wenn ich bei denen nochmal nachfrage wo es bleibt komme ich bestimmt in die Sünderkartei und auf KW35...


----------



## subwoofer (26. Juli 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Na, hätte nichts dagegen wenns noch diese Woche aufschlägt.
> Wenn ich bei denen nochmal nachfrage wo es bleibt komme ich bestimmt in die Sünderkartei und auf KW35...



Auch hier wird mitgelesen


----------



## T!ll (26. Juli 2010)

Hab heute auch nochmal angerufen und KW30 wurde bestätigt, sollte wohl diese Woche fertig werden...


----------



## Jakeman (26. Juli 2010)

Freitag nen Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL in M bestellt.Da stand noch 31. Woche.
Heute die Mail mit 32.


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Juli 2010)

hab heute ne email bekommen 


"Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen
erhalten Sie von uns eine Mail mit einem Link. Nutzen Sie diesen bitte, um einen
Abholtermin zu vereinbaren."

was beteutet das jetzt? wie lange muß man da noch warten? jemand erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subwoofer (27. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> hab heute ne email bekommen
> 
> 
> "Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen
> ...



So eine email hätte ich auch gerne,
habe aber noch nicht einmal die Ankündigung bekommen dass ich es in kürze Abholen kann... vielleicht bin ich auch etwas ungeduldig


----------



## Deleted 175826 (28. Juli 2010)

Gegen Ende der Woche soll meins verschickt werden, Montag käme es dann, so Canyon.

Naja. Abwarten.


----------



## mipo6 (28. Juli 2010)

Grüß euch .... bin noch ziemlich neu hier 

Habe am Montag abend ein Sofort-Lieferbares Canyon Torque ES 8.0 in schwarz bestellt - gestern mittag die AB bekommen, am Abend Online das Geld überwiesen .... jetz warte ich auf die Bestätigungs--Email, dass das Geld da ist !

Ich hoff ich kann am Wo.E Biken gehen  ???

Ein Torque ES 8 hat wohl hier noch niemand bestellt oder ? 

By the Way: Ein Freund von mir wollte ein Alpinist, das war am Woe. noch auf KW 35 lieferbar gestanden - jetzt schon auf KW 37 !!!

Ich hoff meins kommt bald - Pedale (CB 5050X) sind schon bestellt !

Viele Grüße... Mike

_______________________________________________________

windsurfpix.de

_______________________________________________________


----------



## Deleted 175826 (29. Juli 2010)

So, Leute!
Ich bin raus, Bike ist heute angekommen. Ohne Schäden, dafür auch ohne Pedale...

Gruß, Dialin


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Juli 2010)

...bei canyon gibts nie pedale dazu


----------



## Metty (29. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur da... Und macht mMn auch Sinn...


----------



## Rein (29. Juli 2010)

mein canyon trailflow wurde heute von kw33 auf kw 37 verschoben...

wie ******* ist das denn ???


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Juli 2010)

ich hab gestern wieder ne mail bekommen. samstag 14:00 bekomme ich mein rad.


----------



## T!ll (29. Juli 2010)

Ich wünschte so eine Mail würde ich auch bekommen ;-)


----------



## Sylver46 (29. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wurde jetzt auch die KW 35 bestätigt, hoffe mal die Wartezeit geht schnell um 

Wo ihr grad beim Thema Pedale seid, bin noch am überlegen zwischen CB 5050XX und Truvativ Holzfeller, was meint ihr?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175826 (30. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich habe aber Pedale dazubestellt und diese waren nicht dabei (Extrapaket morgen oder so)...

Gruß, Dialin


----------



## hermanh (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch drin

Nerve XC 9.0, Traffic White, expressbike mit ausliferung in Antwerpen, Belgien..

- Mi Abend 28/07 bestelt (also KW 30)-Zalung mit C-karte. 
- Do 29/07 Bestellbestätigung per Email-Mail aber mit ausliferungstermin KW32 (expressbike?) 
- Fr: ....


----------



## hermanh (30. Juli 2010)

Die versandbestätigung ist eingetroffen..

Fr 30/07 : Kommisionierungsbestätigung und Versandbestätigung (inkl. Trackingnummer) per Email


----------



## Jakeman (30. Juli 2010)

Canyon ist wie Al Bundy - Beide kommen immer zu früh 

DHL war heute da - Aber ich nicht


----------



## mipo6 (30. Juli 2010)

So, heute Zahlungseingangsbestätigung s Email erhalten - Kohle is meiner Bestellung zugeordnet - Bike wird kommisioniert !

Das die KW 32 bei sofort lieferbaren Bikes angeben ist einfach zu Ihrer eigenen Sicherheit, falls doch was schiefläuft - somit müssen sie nicht super eng gesetzten Terminen ständig "nachhetzen" 

Ein paar Fragen hätt ich an euch:

Hab jetz schon mehrmals gelesen, das Canyon mit UPS ausliefert - oder jetz doch DHL?

Liefern die dann auch Samstags aus oder nur von Mo-->Fr. ?

Greets....


----------



## Jakeman (30. Juli 2010)

Mein erstes (2008) kam mit der Post, und das neue auch.
Sonst würde ich dort auch nicht bestellen (Nie wieder UPS oder Hermes)


----------



## hermanh (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine UPS pakketnummer bekomen.
Ich hoffe auf ausliferung am samstag aber ich befurchte es wird erst am montag ausgeliefert (in Belgien). 
Ich halte den tracking ins auge und berichte noch.


----------



## mipo6 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich kann über UPS nur gutes berichten - wir versenden in der Arbeit seit Jahren mit UPS ! Alles immer innerhalb von der BRD innerhalb eines Tages da und alles super !

Bin gespannt, wann ich meine Trackingnr. bekomm !

Weil ihr hier grad so fleißig seid:

Was heißt das "ES" eigentlich beim Torque ES ?

Greets


----------



## homerkills (30. Juli 2010)

bin nu auch dabei.

schwarzes torque playzone in L...gestern abend bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zzzrrr (30. Juli 2010)

Ich muss mich woll auch dazu setzen mein nerve xc 7.0 kommt in 4wochen und ich zähle die stunden !


----------



## homerkills (31. Juli 2010)

kann jemand sagen ob sich die lieferzeit bei abholung in koblenz verkürzt??


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Juli 2010)

ich hab heute mein rad abgeholt. termin war kw 31 und das hat auch genau hin gehauen.
erste kleine testfahrt (leider nur straße) heute hat richtig laune gemacht. morgen gehts dann in den wald. 

ich bin dann hier raus.


----------



## hermanh (2. August 2010)

UPS wird laut e-mail heute auslieferen.
Also doch ein expressbike mit expressservice 
Laut UPS had das bike vom samstagmorgen bis montagmorgen in Brussel (Belgien)auf lager gestanden. UPS liefert in  nicht aus am wochenende.


----------



## mipo6 (2. August 2010)

Hab heute meine DHL tracking Nr. bekommen 

Also entweder morgen bzw. Mittwoch is mein Bike da - dann hat s ab Geldüberweisung für ein sofort lieferbares Bike genau 7 Tage gedauert !

Freu mich...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe, mich hier im Wartezimmer nicht allzu lange aufhalten zu müssen:
Mein Nerve AM 8.0 ist für KW31 angekündigt! *hoff&wieverrücktvorfreu*
Werde das Rad dann selbst in KO abholen und einstellen lassen, fehlt nur noch der genaue Termin...

Viele Grüße an alle Wartenden,

AMfaenger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipo6 (3. August 2010)

So, bin schon wieder raus - DHL hat grad mein Torque hier abgegeben  Alles super  Thanks a lot Canyon !!!!


----------



## hermanh (3. August 2010)

Ich bin auch raus 
Das Bike wurde erst heute ausgeliefert. Nach einem fehler von UPS wurde gestern nicht ausgelifert, darfur heute etwas fruher um 11.00 uhr.
Schönes bike, keine schaden, ich freue mich riesig


----------



## subwoofer (3. August 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hoffe, mich hier im Wartezimmer nicht allzu lange aufhalten zu müssen:
> Mein Nerve AM 8.0 ist für KW31 angekündigt! *hoff&wieverrücktvorfreu*
> ...



Meins ist auch KW31 terminiert, leider bis jetzt noch keine positiven Nachrichten aus Koblenz wann ich es denn abholen kann


----------



## T!ll (3. August 2010)

mein Bike war für KW30 bestätigt und es ist noch nicht da...vielleicht gehts bei dir ja schneller


----------



## killerpellet (4. August 2010)

Meines war fuer KW32 angekuendigt und kam KW27


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (4. August 2010)

subwoofer schrieb:


> Meins ist auch KW31 terminiert, leider bis jetzt noch keine positiven Nachrichten aus Koblenz wann ich es denn abholen kann



Hi Subwoofer,

Tröste Dich, bei mir auch noch nix, aber die KW31 hat ja noch drei Tage!... 
Bei mir wird´s mit der Abholung dann eh´ erst nächste Woche hinhauen. 
Hoffe nur, es verschiebt sich nicht (noch) länger raus, sonst ist Urlaub und Sommer rum...


----------



## ArthurGordon (7. August 2010)

Bin auch dabei - Nerve AM 9.0 HS. Geld ist bereits bei Canyon gebucht und Ware wird komissioniert. Hoffe ich kanns vor der angekündigten KW33 in Koblenz abholen.
Ich will damit in den Wald!!!


----------



## laxmaster (7. August 2010)

Endlichhhhhhhhh! Hab jetzt meinen bestätigten Abholtermin nächste Woche am Samstag!  Ich weiß ja schon garnimmer, was ich überhaupt bestellt
habe...   Und...so ein Zufall...danach habe ich 2 Wochen frei, sollte
reichen, um sich mit dem neuen Bike vertraut zu machen, oder?!


----------



## Dominic1982 (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe letzten Mittwoch ein GC CF 8.0 bestellt und gestern meine Tracking Nummer der DHL bekommen. Bin mal gespannt wann es ankommt. Man hört ja nichts gutes über DHL Sperrguttransport. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## killerpellet (11. August 2010)

Gibt doch einfach mal die Trackingnummer ein und du siehst wo es hängt. Vom Auslieferungsort bis nach München hat es 2 Tage gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subwoofer (11. August 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Hi Subwoofer,
> 
> Tröste Dich, bei mir auch noch nix, aber die KW31 hat ja noch drei Tage!...
> Bei mir wird´s mit der Abholung dann eh´ erst nächste Woche hinhauen.
> Hoffe nur, es verschiebt sich nicht (noch) länger raus, sonst ist Urlaub und Sommer rum...



Auf Anfrage bei Canyon wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sich der Termin vom AM8.0 weiter vereschiebt, da es Lieferschwierigkeiten bei der Elixier gibt. Liefertermin der Bremsen steht noch nicht fest, somit wird sich das ganze sicher noch hinziehen.


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Mein 6.0 wurde auf KW33 verschoben.


----------



## Rein (11. August 2010)

Wurdest du auch angerufen ??


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Ja


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (11. August 2010)

Hi Subwoofer,

Ja, ist echt Mist! 
Ich mußte auch erst per Telefon nachhören, wie es mit dem Bike steht... 
Leider auch bei mir keine guten Nachrichten: 
Mir wurde als nächster Liefertermin erst Ende August genannt, da wäre dann mein Urlaub rum...  
Allerdings kam gestern dann ein Anruf, wo mir Mitte/Ende nächste Woche als "wahrscheinlicher" Abholtermin in Aussicht gestellt wurde.
Nächsten Samstag geht´s in die Schweiz, bin mal gespannt, ob mit neuem Bike oder ohne... 

Habe inzwischen und in der ersten Enttäuschung schon überlegt, den ganzen Auftrag zu stornieren. Bin noch unschlüssig, nur die "Saison" ist ja fast rum und die neuen Modelle müßten doch auch bald kommen, vielleicht lohnt es sich sogar zu warten!??
Trotzdem , und nochmal: ...

Viele Grüße @all, 
AMfaenger





subwoofer schrieb:


> Auf Anfrage bei Canyon wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sich der Termin vom AM8.0 weiter verschiebt, da es Lieferschwierigkeiten bei der Elixier gibt. Liefertermin der Bremsen steht noch nicht fest, somit wird sich das ganze sicher noch hinziehen.


----------



## ArthurGordon (13. August 2010)

Ich halts langsam nicht mehr aus.
Hab mal per mail eine Anfrage gestellt und bekam folgende Antwort:



> Ihr bestelltes Rad befindet sich bereits in der Montage.



Wie lange es jetzt wohl noch dauern wird?


----------



## Michael140 (13. August 2010)

Ich habe mein Dropzone am 17.07 (28. KW)bestellt. War ein Expressbike! Geplante Lieferung war die 31 KW!!!!!!  Das ist schon eine Frechheit! Innerhalb weniger Tage Lieferbar ist eigentlich die Definition von Express laut Canyon. Sind drei Wochen = wenige Tage? Zugegeben, dass Leben ist verdamt kurz. Aber das die jetzt schon fast zwei Wochen drüber sind, ist die Höhe. Eine Infon haben wir trotz Nachfrage bis heute nicht. Und wenn man sich dann noch überlegt, dass man nach drei mal fahren das Lagerspiel reklamieren muss. Der Fehler tritt laut MA von Canyon an fast allen Torques auf. Warum bessern die nicht gleich vor Auslieferung aus? Ich werde wohl mal wieder bei den ..... lieben Koblenzern stornieren.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (13. August 2010)

Bei mir kam gestern inzwischen die vierte (!!) seitens Canyon geänderte Bestellbestätigung in einer kommentarlosen email, wo inzwischen fünf Positionen von Zubehörteilen (Minipumpe, Satteltasche, eigentlich extra in KO anprobierte und zurückgelegte(!) Vaude-Fahrradhandschuhe, Flaschenhalter, Canyon Bikestand)  einfach fehlten.
In der allerersten Bestellung wurden schon Schuhe wieder "abbestellt", da es diese schon nicht mehr in entsprechender Größe gab, OBWOHL online damals noch verfügbar. Nach einem erneuten Anruf wurde mir erklärt, daß die besagten Zubehörteile aus der aktuell(st)en Bestellung genommen wären, da diese nicht mehr oder vorerst nicht mehr lieferbar seinen. Ich solle mir doch bei Abholung des Rades in KO die entsprechenden Teile "aus dem Shop mitnehmen."
Tja, wenn denn dann vorhanden...
Da frage ich mich, warum diese überhaupt online zu bestellen sind??
Ein paar der Teile sind im Canyon-Shop auch immer nach als "ab Lager verfügbar" aufgeführt, eben garade nochmal gescheckt! 

In jedem "normalen" Internet-Shop gebe ich meine Bestellung auf und gut ist, kein Häckmäck und andauerndes Hin- und Her....
Auf meine Anmerkung, daß ich da schon eine persönliche Info zumindest in  der email erwartet hätte und daß das alles doch recht "schwach" sei, konnte mir der Herr vom Telefon-Service  (inzwischen trifft bei mir wohl eher die Bezeichnung Telefon-Seelsorge zu!) nur  Recht geben.
Auch was den aktuellen Liefer- oder zumindest Montage-Stand meines AM  8 angeht, konnte er mir keine Info geben...
Super, daß als geplanter Liefertermin immer noch die KW 31 angegeben ist! LOL

Bin inzwischen wirklich sauer und enttäuscht, was den "Service" angeht,  und wenn man dann noch Angst haben muß vor diversen Problemen (Harrriß  in der Sitzstrebe:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469790), verliere ich so  langsam die Lust...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. August 2010)

bei canyon kauft man fahrräder, aber kein zubehör


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (13. August 2010)

Hm naja, da bin ich jetzt auch schlauer, aber "vorher" sah ich da keinen Grund zu!?



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> bei canyon kauft man fahrräder, aber kein zubehör


----------



## Deleted 125853 (14. August 2010)

War kaum da und bin schon wieder raus ;-)! War heute in Koblenz und habe ein Torque FRX to go mitgenommen. War extrem nett dort. Alle Angestellten sind sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Ich kann jedem von Euch einen Besuch bei Canyon nur empfehlen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## homerkills (14. August 2010)

ich kann nicht mehr warten 

deshalb....

jemand hier, der kalenderwoche 33 als vorraussichtlichen liefertermin hat??
habt ihr schon ein konkretes versand-/abholdatum??

ich warte auf ein torque playzone in L 

grüße


----------



## ArthurGordon (15. August 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr warten
> 
> deshalb....
> 
> ...



Ja, bei mir war von Anfang an als Termin KW33 angeben, dabei bleibt es auch, hole am Mittwoch mein neues bike ab.


----------



## homerkills (15. August 2010)

ArthurGordon schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir war von Anfang an als Termin KW33 angeben, dabei bleibt es auch, hole am Mittwoch mein neues bike ab.



welches bike in welcher größe wird es denn??

habe leider noch keinen endgültigen termin bekommen


----------



## ArthurGordon (15. August 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> welches bike in welcher größe wird es denn??
> 
> habe leider noch keinen endgültigen termin bekommen



Ein Nerve AM 9.0 HS in L also 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (16. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Dropzone am 17.07 (28. KW)bestellt. War ein Expressbike! Geplante Lieferung war die 31 KW!!!!!!  Das ist schon eine Frechheit! Innerhalb weniger Tage Lieferbar ist eigentlich die Definition von Express laut Canyon. Sind drei Wochen = wenige Tage? Zugegeben, dass Leben ist verdamt kurz. Aber das die jetzt schon fast zwei Wochen drüber sind, ist die Höhe. Eine Infon haben wir trotz Nachfrage bis heute nicht. Und wenn man sich dann noch überlegt, dass man nach drei mal fahren das Lagerspiel reklamieren muss. Der Fehler tritt laut MA von Canyon an fast allen Torques auf. Warum bessern die nicht gleich vor Auslieferung aus? Ich werde wohl mal wieder bei den ..... lieben Koblenzern stornieren.



Hi Michael, wieso sagst du nach drei mal fahren tritt Lagerspiel auf, obwohl du das Bike noch gar nicht hast????


----------



## Michael140 (16. August 2010)

Das mit dem lagerspiel ist hier im Forum bekannt, bei Freunden schon aufgetreten und von Canyon bei einen Gespräch bestätigt. Das Problem ist aber wohl erst ab einer bestimmten Produktionscharge aufgetreten.


----------



## fuschnick (16. August 2010)

Und bist dir sicher dass sie denn Fehler nicht gleich ausbessern? Habe gelesen dass die Wippen angeblich überarbeitet ausgeliefert werden sollen und daher keine Probleme auftreten sollten. 

Hast schon storniert? Wenn ja welche Größe?


----------



## Michael140 (16. August 2010)

Von überarbeiteter schwinge weiß ich nichts. Vor einem Monat wurden sie noch in gewohnt "schlechter" Ausführung ausgeliefert. Storniert habe ich noch nicht. Habe am Freitag mehrfach bei canyon angerufen. Beim ersten Anruf wurde mir gesagt das ich gleich einen Rückruf mit Aufklärung des lieferzustandes bekommen würde. Mittags war immer noch kein Rückruf eingegangen. Also habe ich noch mal abgerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass meine Anfrage im System sei und ich noch am gleichen Tag eine Antwort benähme. Um kurz vor Ladenschluss hatte ich natürlich immer noch keine Info. Also ein dritter Anruf von mir. Die Dame die dieses mal am Telefon war, hat den Vogel dann abgeschossen. Sie teilte mir mit, dass meine Anfrage nicht vor Montag bearbeitet werden könnte, da der Sachbearbeiter freitags nicht im hause sein. Man wird demnach nur belogen! An den Herrn Stabb wollte sie mich aber nicht weiterverbinden. Aber heute soll ich ja nen Rückruf kriegen....


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (16. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> ... Aber heute soll ich ja nen Rückruf kriegen....



Frag´ bei der Gelegenheit doch bitte mal nach, wo mein AM 8.0 bleibt!  

Naja, eigentlich nicht zum Lachen...
Drück´ Dir die Daumen, daß Du ´ne positive Nachricht bekommst!

LG, AMfaenger


----------



## Michael140 (16. August 2010)

Die habe tatsächlich angerufen, nur leider nicht wie besprochen bei mir sondern bei meiner Freundin. Eine Info haben wir aber immer noch nicht. Man wird nur vertröstet


----------



## Michael140 (16. August 2010)

Ps: das Rad ist in Grösse s bestellt


----------



## Michael140 (17. August 2010)

Hat hier jemand vielleicht ab der 28. KW ein Dropzone bestellt und schon bekommen? Mir wurde gerade gesagt, dass mein Bike nicht vor Ende August lieferbar ist. Es fehlt wohl etwas um das Bike aufzubauen. Nur was will mir keiner Sagen. Bestimmt nur die passende Feder für die Gabel. Warum der Kunde das nicht erfahren darf kann ich nicht begreifen. Wenn es die Feder wäre, dann könnte ich selber entscheidern ob ich darauf verzichten will. SCHEIß LADEN!!!!! Und wieder musste ich anrufen.


----------



## ohschda (17. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand vielleicht ab der 28. KW ein Dropzone bestellt und schon bekommen? Mir wurde gerade gesagt, dass mein Bike nicht vor Ende August lieferbar ist. Es fehlt wohl etwas um das Bike aufzubauen. Nur was will mir keiner Sagen. Bestimmt nur die passende Feder für die Gabel. Warum der Kunde das nicht erfahren darf kann ich nicht begreifen. Wenn es die Feder wäre, dann könnte ich selber entscheidern ob ich darauf verzichten will. SCHEIß LADEN!!!!! Und wieder musste ich anrufen.



Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die Elixir 5/R/CR mit der Lieferung schwierigkeiten hat. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo...


----------



## Michael140 (17. August 2010)

Ja super! Und warum gibt es dann immer noch expressbikes im Angebot mit genau dieser Bremse? Das dropezone in schwarz und Gr. S ist immer noch sofort lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subwoofer (17. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die Elixir 5/R/CR mit der Lieferung schwierigkeiten hat. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo...



Die Info hatte ich per Telefon erhalten:



subwoofer schrieb:


> Auf Anfrage bei Canyon wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sich der Termin vom AM8.0 weiter vereschiebt, da es Lieferschwierigkeiten bei der Elixier gibt. Liefertermin der Bremsen steht noch nicht fest, somit wird sich das ganze sicher noch hinziehen.



Achja, natürlich Elixir CR


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (17. August 2010)

Da mein Bike auch immer noch nicht fertig ist, habe ich mich jetzt endgültig dazu  durchgerungen, meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
Anfang September ist die  Eurobike, die neuen Modelle stehen in den Startlöchern und die "alten"  werden evtl. sogar noch runtergesetzt... Entweder bestelle ich dann neu  oder gaaaanz rechtzeitig für´s nächste Frühjahr oder ich gucke mich  nach den ganzen begeisternden Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen auch noch  mal nach Alternativen um...

 VG, AMfaenger


----------



## ohschda (17. August 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Da mein Bike auch immer noch nicht fertig ist, habe ich mich jetzt endgültig dazu  durchgerungen, meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
> Anfang September ist die  Eurobike, die neuen Modelle stehen in den Startlöchern und die "alten"  werden evtl. sogar noch runtergesetzt... Entweder bestelle ich dann neu  oder gaaaanz rechtzeitig für´s nächste Frühjahr oder ich gucke mich  nach den ganzen begeisternden Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen auch noch  mal nach Alternativen um...
> 
> VG, AMfaenger



Viel Glück dabei, ist echt schade, dass sich Canyon so den Ruf versaut.
Hab die letzten 1,5Jahre 3 Räder dort gekauft (ja, mein Verschleiß ist überdurchschnittlich und ich bin leicht anfällig für Werbung) und musste auf keines länger als drei Wochen warten. zwei hab ich sogar die darauf folgende Woche schon bekommen.


----------



## Michael140 (17. August 2010)

Cr nicht lieferbar?! Die bekommt man gerade überall nachgeworfen und sie ist ( wie viele andere anbauteile auch) an weiteren Rädern verbaut welche sofort verfügbar sind


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (17. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Viel Glück dabei, ist echt schade, dass sich Canyon so den Ruf versaut.
> Hab die letzten 1,5Jahre 3 Räder dort gekauft (ja, mein Verschleiß ist überdurchschnittlich und ich bin leicht anfällig für Werbung) und musste auf keines länger als drei Wochen warten. zwei hab ich sogar die darauf folgende Woche schon bekommen.



Dankeschön...

Bei dem "Verschleiß" hast Du höchstwahrscheinlich schon Premium-Kundenstatus, da trauen die sich nicht, Dich länger warten zu lassen! 

Also ich möchte Canyon generell jetzt auch nicht total schlechtreden - die Bikes gefallen mir ja, Preis/Leistung stimmt auch, soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann. Der Service, so wie ich ihn leider erfahren mußte, ist aus meiner Sicht ziemlich grottig... 
Ich hoffe halt mal, daß es bei einem eventuellen weiteren Versuch das nächste Mal besser für mich (und andere Betroffene) läuft.

VG, AMfaenger


----------



## Power-Valve (17. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Cr nicht lieferbar?! Die bekommt man gerade überall nachgeworfen und sie ist ( wie viele andere anbauteile auch) an weiteren Rädern verbaut welche sofort verfügbar sind



die sofort verfuegbaren sind aber schon montiert und stehen irgendwo in nem Aussenlager. Die schrauben die bestimmt nicht mehr auseinander...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (17. August 2010)

PS: Bei mir war es übrigens angeblich ein Montage-Fehler eines Mitarbeiters, der an der Lieferverzögerung schuld war, nix Bremsen-"Notstand"...


----------



## ohschda (17. August 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> die sofort verfuegbaren sind aber schon montiert und stehen irgendwo in nem Aussenlager. Die schrauben die bestimmt nicht mehr auseinander...



Canyon kauft seine Bremsen ja aber auch nicht bei Hibike, bike-mailorder, bike-components usw. Die haben ja irgendwelche Zuliefererverträge.
Ich kenn das auch von uns in der Firma, dass wir teilweise Lieferzeiten von 4-6Wochen auf Teile haben die ich auch im Baumarkt bekommen könnte...

Mfg

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wann er am Telefon ausreichend belogen wurde...


----------



## Michael140 (17. August 2010)

Mein Bike sollte ja angeblich auch schon vormontiert im lagerstehen .....
Sonst würde ich mich ja nicht so aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurGordon (18. August 2010)

Bin dann mal draußen. Habe heute mein Medikament Nerve AM 9.0 HS bekommen. Das werde ich dann mal regelmäßig einnehmen....


----------



## T!ll (18. August 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Da mein Bike auch immer noch nicht fertig ist, habe ich mich jetzt endgültig dazu durchgerungen, meine Bestellung zu stornieren.



Also ich habe heute die Mail erhalten, das ich meins bald abholen kann.
Hättest vielleicht noch ein paar Tage warten müssen anstatt jetzt erst noch viel länger zu warten...


----------



## laxmaster (18. August 2010)

...ich bin dann auch mal weg, Bike habe ich am Samstag geholt, jetzt endlich "komplettiert" und die ersten Meter gefahren...läufttttt...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (18. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute die Mail erhalten, das ich meins bald abholen kann.
> Hättest vielleicht noch ein paar Tage warten müssen anstatt jetzt erst noch viel länger zu warten...



Naja, der Geduldsfaden ist halt bei jedem unterschiedlich lang...
Ich habe pro und contra genau abgewogen, für mich lohnt es sich definitiv, jetzt lieber bis nächstes Frühjahr zu warten.
Wie weiter oben schon berichtet, fahre ich Freitag für 2 Wochen in Urlaub (in den ich gerne mein neues Bike mitgenommen hätte, sofern alles geklappt hätte), danach ist mein Urlaub rum und die Saison auch so langsam. 

Ich würde mich auch unheimlich ärgern, wenn in ein paar Wochen nach der Eurobike mein Rad ein paar hundert Euro runtergesetzt würde.
Hoffe für Dich, daß das nicht passiert!...

Freu´ mich jedenfalls für Dich  und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike! 
Ich freu´ mich dann im nächsten Frühjahr! 

LG, AMfaenger


----------



## Michael140 (19. August 2010)

Das problem habe ich zum glück nicht. Das dropzone war ja gerade im Angebot und 300 reduziert ....


----------



## T!ll (19. August 2010)

So bin dann mal raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamer (19. August 2010)

Hey,

hab mein Crand Canyon Al 6.0 am 11.8 bestellt und am 18.8 ist es geliefert wurden, eine Woche vor dem eigentlichen genannten Termin !!!TOP!!!

Grüzi


----------



## homerkills (19. August 2010)

ich warte immernoch.
KW 30 bestellt...für KW 33 (aktuelle woche) zugesagt....aber noch keine terminvereinbarung bekommen.(werde es in KO abholen)


----------



## subwoofer (20. August 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ich warte immernoch.
> KW 30 bestellt...für KW 33 (aktuelle woche) zugesagt....aber noch keine terminvereinbarung bekommen.(werde es in KO abholen)



Ich warte auch noch,
Meine Lieferbestätigung war KW31!
nach mehreren Rückfragen habe ich ein Lieferung in KW34 in Aussicht. _(Eine Benachrichtigung, dass sich die Lieferwoche verzögert habe ich auch nicht erhalten)_
Aber die Angaben sind natürlich immer unverbindlich!

Eine erneute Anfrage wurde so beantwortet:


			
				email vom CANYON SERVICE schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> bedauerlicherweis ist es mir nicht möglich den genauen Produktionstermin der Charge in Erfahrung zu bringen.
> Darüber hinaus dürfe ich diese Information nicht nach aussen weitergeben.
> ...



Also Ich kann dies NICHT nachvollziehen. 
Entweder ich HABE eine Produktionsplanung, dann kann ich auch einen Produktionstermin planen, oder ich schraub halt mal was zusammen, so blau in den Tag rein...
Und dann dürfen Termine nicht an den Kunden weitergegeben werden 
Absolut unverständlich, irgendwie müssen die Liefertermine doch zustande kommen, aber nachdem sie 3 Wochen nicht stimmen...

Ich glaube ich werde KW34 noch abwarten und dann werde ich dem Beispiel von AMfaenger folgen :


AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Da mein Bike auch immer noch nicht fertig ist, habe ich mich jetzt endgültig dazu  durchgerungen, meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
> Anfang September ist die  Eurobike, die neuen Modelle stehen in den Startlöchern und die "alten"  werden evtl. sogar noch runtergesetzt... Entweder bestelle ich dann neu  oder gaaaanz rechtzeitig für´s nächste Frühjahr oder ich gucke mich  nach den ganzen begeisternden Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen auch noch  mal nach Alternativen um...
> 
> VG, AMfaenger



Dann verdient eine andere Firma Geld mit mir, die es dann vielleicht besser auf die Reihe bekommen.

mfg


----------



## maartenv (21. August 2010)

Habe gestern einen canyon torque fr 2009 rahmen in RAW gekauft in die outlet! Die warte is gestart..


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

Ach ja, hat ich es schon erwähnt?
Hab mir das Playzone bestellt. KW34
Nach umbestellen der Rahmengröße telefonisch KW37.


----------



## ohschda (22. August 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Ach ja, hat ich es schon erwähnt?
> Hab mir das Playzone bestellt. KW34
> Nach umbestellen der Rahmengröße telefonisch KW37.



Umbestellt ist wie neubestellt. Das kann ich aber verstehen. Wo sollen die jetzt auf einmal einen anderen Rahmen herbekommen.


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

Habe mit der verlängerten Lieferzeit gerechnet, hatte man mir vor Ort auch schon angekündigt, bzgl. der angegebenen Größe. War mir nicht sicher ob ich s, etwas verspielter und agiler nehmen sollte.
Bin dann für mich zum Schluß gekommen, dass es für mich nur Sinn beim frx macht.

Bin jetzt eh erstmal krankgeschrieben, was dann ziemlich grausam wird, wenn das neue Bike da ist und man kann nicht fahren.


----------



## ohschda (22. August 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Habe mit der verlängerten Lieferzeit gerechnet, hatte man mir vor Ort auch schon angekündigt, bzgl. der angegebenen Größe. War mir nicht sicher ob ich s, etwas verspielter und agiler nehmen sollte.
> Bin dann für mich zum Schluß gekommen, dass es für mich nur Sinn beim frx macht.
> 
> Bin jetzt eh erstmal krankgeschrieben, was dann ziemlich grausam wird, wenn das neue Bike da ist und man kann nicht fahren.



Da KW37 aber noch eine Weile hin ist, bist du entweder richtig krank oder "Verletzt geschrieben"...


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

Radiusfraktur, habe Glück,wenn es nicht ins Krankengeld geht.


----------



## ohschda (22. August 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Radiusfraktur, habe Glück,wenn es nicht ins Krankengeld geht.


Dann mal gute Besserung.

Übrigens nehme ich hier auch mal im Wartezimmer platz. Ich warte nämlich auf die Rabatte nach der Eurobike. Um dann meiner Freundin ein AM7 zu bestellen, auf das ich dann auch wieder warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subwoofer (23. August 2010)

Na endlich, Bike wird kommisioniert!
Endlich ist es absehbar, und diese woche müsste es noch mit dem abholen klappen!


----------



## Metty (23. August 2010)

@subwoofer: Na also. Freu dich drauf, is ne Rakete. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Michael140 (23. August 2010)

Will einer das dropzone in s für 2699? Sonst gibt's ein Storno. Habe mir ein Trek gekauft ....


----------



## subwoofer (23. August 2010)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie lang es ab der kommisionierung dauert,
bis man einen Abholtermin vereinbaren kann?

thx


----------



## homerkills (27. August 2010)

ich warte immernoch  ..playzone in L..
gestern morgen abgeschicke email mit nachfrage wurde nicht beantwortet 

..liefertermin bei bestellung war KW33..KW34 ist nun verstrichen


----------



## xtrail (28. August 2010)

Hab mein Playzone heute bekommen 34KW angekündigt.


----------



## xtrail (28. August 2010)

In M und weiß.


----------



## homerkills (28. August 2010)

heute morgen bei canyon angerufen und mal nachgefragt was denn jetzt sache ist.

der nette kerl am anderen ende war erstmal selbst sehr verwundert warum es denn verzug beim playzone gibt!!!
einen grund konnte er aber auch nicht nennen 

wie auch immer...er meinte das diese produktlinie bzw datum der bestellung ab montag KW35 erst montiert wird und dann bis ende KW35 verschickt wird.

wie immer bekommt man solche infos erst wenn man selbst in aktion tritt


----------



## xtrail (28. August 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> heute morgen bei canyon angerufen und mal nachgefragt was denn jetzt sache ist.
> 
> der nette kerl am anderen ende war erstmal selbst sehr verwundert warum es denn verzug beim playzone gibt!!!
> einen grund konnte er aber auch nicht nennen
> ...



Hast Du öfters so nen Pech?
Ich habe bisher 2 bestellt und beide pünktlich.
Hoffe das Deins schnell nachgeliefert wird. Tipp: immer anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylver46 (29. August 2010)

Hmm, also ich soll mein Playzone auch KW 35, also irgendwann ab morgen bekommen, am Telefon meinten die es würde bereits gebaut und komme dann diese Woche in die Kommisionierung.

Bin gespannt halts langsam aber auch nicht mehr aus sind jetzt gute 6 Wochen seit Bestellung vergangen und mein Urlaub endet heute, aber naja man kann ja nicht alles haben und ich hoffe das beste.


----------



## Sylver46 (30. August 2010)

So gerade mit Canyon Telefoniert, war wohl nicht mit KW 35 und vor KW 37 wird es nichts, da Lieferprobleme mit Rockerarm. 
Werden also keine Torques egal welchen Modells das Haus verlassen in nächster Zeit, aber zum Glück ist ja die Eurobike und ich kann mir dann schon mal angucken was ich mir anstatt kaufe weil im "Winter" brauche ich auch kein neues Bike mehr.

Sehr enttäuschende Leistung die hier abgeliefert wird...


----------



## homerkills (30. August 2010)

heftig 

habe mein playzone am samstag storniert!

allerdings habe ich dafür ein frx 9.0 bestellt 
soll ja laut liste in allen größen sofort verfügbar sein.

ich bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## esprit70 (30. August 2010)

Warte nun auch mal ... hoffe doch aml das sie schneller sind aber in der bestätigung !! (kw37) ;-)


----------



## homerkills (30. August 2010)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Warte nun auch mal ... hoffe doch aml das sie schneller sind aber in der bestätigung !! (kw37) ;-)



was wirds denn?


----------



## esprit70 (30. August 2010)

Achso.. ein Gand Canyon CF 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve206rc (31. August 2010)

Ich warte auch auf ein Lux MR8.0 (KW37). Bekommt aber sofort noch einen neuen Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## subwoofer (31. August 2010)

subwoofer schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wie lang es ab der kommisionierung dauert,
> bis man einen Abholtermin vereinbaren kann?
> 
> thx



Am Freitag abgeholt, und das halbe Wochenende damit unterwegs gewesen. Ist echt ein Traum.


----------



## homerkills (31. August 2010)

habe eben die komissionierungs mail bekommen 

ich freu mich mal zu früh und sage...

WO-END kann gerockt werden 


JEEHAAA!!


----------



## homerkills (1. September 2010)

samstag mittag wirds abgeholt


----------



## Sylver46 (7. September 2010)

Ab dem 11.09 findet ja laut Canyon die Sparbuch Aktion statt, das wäre also ende der Woche. Da mein Bike immer noch nicht da ist und vor KW38 auch nicht kommt, überlege ich es abzubestellen und dann ab dem 11.09 neu zu bestellen, denn auf paar Wochen mehr oder weniger kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an.
Allerdings habe ich mein Bike während des Tour de France Spezial bestellt und da waren ja auch immerhin 300 Rabatt drauf.

Nun ist meine frage, ob jemand von euch weiß wie hoch die Sparbuch Rabatte in der Regel so ausfallen und ob sich dieses Umbestellen lohnt oder nicht.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## homerkills (7. September 2010)

lass doch deine jetzige bestellung weiterlaufen und warte bis samstag wie sich die preise entwickeln...dann kannst du ja immernoch stornieren.


----------



## M_Like (7. September 2010)

So bin auch dabei. Warte auf Canyon Torque 9 FRX. Meint ihr da ändert sich vom Preis noch was während der Sparbuch-Aktion? Kanns mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, sind ja schon 20% Rabatt drauf....


----------



## homerkills (7. September 2010)

M_Like schrieb:


> So bin auch dabei. Warte auf Canyon Torque 9 FRX. Meint ihr da ändert sich vom Preis noch was während der Sparbuch-Aktion? Kanns mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, sind ja schon 20% Rabatt drauf....



ich hoffe nicht! würde mir sonst kräftigst in den hintern treten müssen.
habe meins seit samstag


----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht! würde mir sonst kräftigst in den hintern treten müssen.
> habe meins seit samstag


Gehe auch fest davon aus, dass es darauf keinen weiteren Nachlass gibt. Auf der Page steht zwar BIS 50%, das wird dann aber eine Hose, Gr.XS in grell rosa sein. Wie immer um die Zahl 50% ins Spiel zu bringen. Bei den Rädern geh ich von max.20% aus. Hoffe ein AM7.0 für einen vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen

Mfg
Blender²


----------



## homerkills (7. September 2010)

hehe..the big blender hat den threat gewechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> hehe..the big blender hat den threat gewechselt



Ich bin überall... und nirgendwo... angeben


----------



## M_Like (8. September 2010)

Krass. Montag bestellt, heute gehts Bike schon raus. Wahnsinnig schnell die Jungs.


----------



## esprit70 (8. September 2010)

Darf auch am Freitag mal nach Koblenz fahren ;-)


----------



## Lindsch (8. September 2010)

Ich gesell mich mal zu euch, auch wenn ich momentan auf die neuen Modelle warte. Ab november darf ich dann ganz konkret auf ein Torque warten, das dannn hpoffentlich auch März oder so kommt^^ Ich schwanke halt noch zwischen dem Alpinisten und dem Vertride...
Was mich am meisten vom Alpinisten abhält ist die 170mm Fox. Die kann mna zwar auf 180 traveln, aber das geht nur bei Fox themself ohne Garantieverlust.
Bin auch auf die Preise gespannt, obwohl die sich ja laut Canyon nicht alzusehr verändern sollten.

MfG,
Markus


----------



## ohschda (8. September 2010)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Ich gesell mich mal zu euch, auch wenn ich momentan auf die neuen Modelle warte. Ab november darf ich dann ganz konkret auf ein Torque warten, das dannn hpoffentlich auch März oder so kommt^^ Ich schwanke halt noch zwischen dem Alpinisten und dem Vertride...
> Was mich am meisten vom Alpinisten abhält ist die 170mm Fox. Die kann mna zwar auf 180 traveln, aber das geht nur bei Fox themself ohne Garantieverlust.
> Bin auch auf die Preise gespannt, obwohl die sich ja laut Canyon nicht alzusehr verändern sollten.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Preise gleich bleiben, wird sich halt die Ausstattung nach unten korrigieren. Der Preisanstieg bei Bikes von fast 20% bei fast allen Herstellern ist traurige Realität.


----------



## paradisoinferno (8. September 2010)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten vom Alpinisten abhält ist die 170mm Fox.



Die Spatzen pfeifen´s doch schon länger von den Dächern: Die 180er Talas kommt


----------



## M_Like (9. September 2010)

So das war ja eine kurze Zeit mit euch. Montag bestellt, heute per DHL geliefert. Top.

Ich sage bye bye und wünsch euch was ^^


----------



## Lindsch (9. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise gleich bleiben, wird sich halt die Ausstattung nach unten korrigieren. Der Preisanstieg bei Bikes von fast 20% bei fast allen Herstellern ist traurige Realität.



Weder noch, zumindest laut Canyon. Gegen den schwachen Euro haben die sich versichert, und die Ausstattung bleibt gleich/ wird besser (schau dir die Eurobikebroschüre an). Die Preisanstiege sollen, wenn, dann nur marginal ausfallen. Zumindest der O-Ton von der Eurobike, feststehen sie wohl noch ned.



paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Die Spatzen pfeifen´s doch schon länger von den Dächern: Die 180er Talas kommt



180er Talas ist am Vertride, am Alpinisten ist eine 170er, die Talas ist intern in 10mm Schritten travelbar (aber wie gesagt nur von Fox ohne Garantieverlust).

MfG,
Markus


----------



## M_Like (9. September 2010)

So, musste das Bike heute leider zurückschicken. Das PPS hat bei mir nicht richtig funktioniert. Hat immer S angegeben. Ist mir definitiv zu klein. Bekomme es jetzt im M. Schade!

Also, wieder Hallo im Wartezimmer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (10. September 2010)

Soeben ein AM 9.0 in braun bestellt zum Sparbuchpreis.
Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie lange ich jetzt hier im Zimmer warten muss!


----------



## ohschda (10. September 2010)

Soeben für die Freundin ein AM7 zum Sparbuchpreis bestellt. Soll ja sofort verfügbar sein. Mal schauen

Mfg


----------



## uotto (10. September 2010)

Servus

hab gestern um 00:05 mein AM 8.0 in L bestellt.  

Hoffe es ist bis nächsten Freitag da sonst muss ich mit meinem alten Cube Hartail in Urlaub fahren. Aber soll ja angeblich "sofort" Lieferbar sein ....

Gruß


----------



## ohschda (10. September 2010)

@ thecrasher und @ uotto:

Habt ihr schon eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen? Ich hab ne Mail, dass die Bestellung eingegangen ist, aber keine Bestätigung mit Preis, Liefertermin...
Bestellt heute Morgen um ca. 6Uhr
Danke schonmal für die Antwort

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## camirras (10. September 2010)

So, ich nehm dann auch mal Platz hier!

Heute Nacht um 0:03 Uhr ein Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz bestellt 

@ohschda: Ich habe noch keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten, nur die gleiche mail wie du!

Grüße


----------



## the crasher (10. September 2010)

bei mir genauso, noch nix da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (10. September 2010)

jip bisher nur : 

Wir werden die Rechnung inkl Kontodaten bald zusenden....

heute nacht um 0:02 nen XC 7.0 bestellt. 

*in das Wartezimmer mit reinsetz*


----------



## uotto (10. September 2010)

hab bisher auch nur mein Auftragsnummer bekommen. Noch kein Aussage bezüglich Liefertermin...


----------



## IronDust (10. September 2010)

ich hab noch nicht mal das bekommen...
bei mir wars einfach nur:




			
				Canyon Email schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,  vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.  Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Vertrauen und stehen für Rückfragen gerne zur Verfügung.  Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## ohschda (10. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> ich hab noch nicht mal das bekommen...
> bei mir wars einfach nur:


Ich auch ohne Nummer: Nur ebenfalls:

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.

Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Vertrauen und stehen für Rückfragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Ihr Canyon Team

Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Karl-Tesche-Strasse 12
56073 Koblenz

Die werden halt einiges zu tun haben wegen Vorbereitungen für morgen. Außerdem werden sie meinen Namen erst meiner Kundennummer zuordnen müssen, da ich die leider in Saudi Arabien nicht zur Hand hatte und freigelassen.

Wenn morgen noch nix da ist werd ich am Montag mal anrufen, wäre nicht das Erste Mal, dass man vergessen wird.


----------



## IronDust (10. September 2010)

Ich denke eher dass die das erst morgen machen weil dann ja alle Preise "offiziell" sind. Heute stehn halt noch die alten Preise drinnen und vllt haben die des Computertechnisch nicht erfassen können? (was mich zwar wundern würd aber durchaus möglich ist  )


----------



## M_Like (10. September 2010)

Hi,

also mal eine offizielle Aussage von Canyon.

Ab Bestellung kann es derzeit ca. max. 36h dauern, bis die Bestätigung kommt. Die Aufträge werden nach einander abgearbeitet. First come, first serve. Bikes dauern nach wie vor ca. 5-10 Tage nach Bestelleingang.

Also keep cool  Die machen was sie können.


----------



## steve206rc (10. September 2010)

Ich war Heute Morgen mein Lux abholen. Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## ohschda (10. September 2010)

steve206rc schrieb:


> Ich war Heute Morgen mein Lux abholen. Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt


Wie du hast heute morgen schon dein Rad geholt und bist immernoch nicht damit gefahren? Was bist du denn für ein Sportler? Beine gebrochen oder einfach faul?


----------



## IronDust (10. September 2010)

vllt isser grad erst heimgekommen?


----------



## steve206rc (10. September 2010)

Habe direkt noch neuen Lenker Vorbau und Sattel montiert und werd heute Abend noch ne Runde drehen. Endlich mal wieder im Dunkeln in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (10. September 2010)

Juhu, meine Bestätigung ist da für das AM 9.0.
Heute kurz nach 0 Uhr bestellt,
19.33 Uhr war die Bestätigung da.

Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW38!  aber ich werds überleben


----------



## camirras (10. September 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> Juhu, meine Bestätigung ist da für das AM 9.0.
> Heute kurz nach 0 Uhr bestellt,
> 19.33 Uhr war die Bestätigung da.
> 
> Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW38!  aber ich werds überleben



Du Glücklicher ... meine Bestellbestätigung ist auch da ... KW 43 fürs AM 7.0 

Aber immerhin noch eins bekommen, man muss es auch mal so sehen!


----------



## IronDust (10. September 2010)

seid mal net so  wir haben noch net mal ne Bestätigung


----------



## ohschda (10. September 2010)

camirras schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher ... meine Bestellbestätigung ist auch da ... KW 43 fürs AM 7.0
> 
> Aber immerhin noch eins bekommen, man muss es auch mal so sehen!


Welche Uhrzeit bestellt? Farbe, Größe?


----------



## uotto (10. September 2010)

Mein Bestellbestätigung ist auch da.
AM 8.0 in schwarz soll in KW38 geliefert werden.

Weis einer wie das genau funktioniert? Wann kommt der Mensch von DHL??
wir ein Termin vereinbart?


----------



## _PETE_ (10. September 2010)

Ich nehm auch mal platz.
Model: AM 7.0
Größe: M
Farbe: Schwarz
Bestellzeitpunkt: 1:00 Uhr
Bestätigung:  19:45
Liefertermin: KW38


----------



## IronDust (10. September 2010)

Anscheinend arbeiten die nach Modell ab ... bisher nur AMs die die Bestätigung bekommen haben?


----------



## cbt (10. September 2010)

> 00:07 Uhr Nerve AM 8.0 XL in schwarz geordert
> 00:08 Uhr Bestätigung mit Auftragsnummer bekommen
> 19:40 Uhr kam die AB - Termin KW38... Abholung (geht hoffenlich schneller)
> 22:34 Uhr bin schon ganz ungeduldig...


----------



## psyeuder (10. September 2010)

Hallo, auch ich habe beim Sparbuch zugeschlagen, und warte nun mit euch auf die Lieferung meines Nerve AM 7.0 
Größe: L
Farbe: sand blasted anodized black
Bestellzeitpunkt: heute, 0:10 Uhr
Bestätigung: heute, 19:38 Uhr
Liefertermin: 
KW38 (laut Homepage um 0:15Uhr)  
KW43 (laut Bestellbestätigmail und Homepage 23:15Uhr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Deathstar_ (10. September 2010)

Auch meine Bestellbestätigung fuer ein Nerve XC 9.0 SL (Gr. L, schwarz) ist heute Abend gekommen. Geplanter Liefertermin KW38. 

/Deathstar


----------



## camirras (11. September 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich habe beim Sparbuch zugeschlagen, und warte nun mit euch auf die Lieferung meines Nerve AM 7.0
> Größe: L
> Farbe: sand blasted anodized black
> Bestellzeitpunkt: heute, 0:10 Uhr
> ...




Hey, kommt mir alles bekannt vor ... 

> gleiches Bike um 00:03 Uhr bestellt!


----------



## camirras (11. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Welche Uhrzeit bestellt? Farbe, Größe?



00:03 Uhr, ein AM 7.0, schwarz, Größe L ... KW 43 ist sooo lange hin


----------



## DaFred (11. September 2010)

Mein Bestellung ist auch eingegangen für ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green um 22:35:48 Uhr. Hoffentlich bereue ich die Farbe nicht :-S
Und ne Bestätigung muss ich auch noch erhalten


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. September 2010)

Hab gestern ein schwarzes AM 5.0 fÃ¼r 1299â¬ im Outlet bestellt 

KW 39 solls kommen.


----------



## ohschda (11. September 2010)

Also, heute auch Bestätigung bekommen:

Nerve AM7.0
M
weiß
Termin KW39

Mfg
Big Blender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaFred (11. September 2010)

Grad auch die Bestätigung bekommen. Jetzt kanns losgehen. Mann, so nen fetten Batzen and Geld zu zahlen kann schon ordentlich schmerzhaft sein. Durchatmen und warten ist jetzt gefragt...


----------



## Nervosibert (11. September 2010)

So... meiner einer hat heute auch seine Karre bestellt:

Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz & XL + Kleinkram...

...warte noch auf Bestätigung 

Bekomm´ schon feuchte Finger...


----------



## IronDust (11. September 2010)

Jeah grad meine Bestätigung bekommen.... --> gepl. Lieferdatum 39 KW 2010

ich bin schon so .... geil aufs Fahrrad


----------



## GeoTom (11. September 2010)

schließ mich hier den Wartenden an:

Nerve XC 8, M,  im schicken Rot
Bestellt Freitag 10. September um 23.30 Uhr
..das wars bisher, außer der Mail mit dem Eingang der Bestellung und der zügigen Bearbeitung...
das Bike hol ich selbst in Koblenz ab


----------



## Berlinbiker (12. September 2010)

Servus,

habe mir am Do ein Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt aus dem Outlet.
Als am nächsten Tag die Bestätigung kam, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Liefertermin KW 44, also schlappe 8 Wochen! Müssen da erst Macken in ein Rad kommen, dass es verkauft werden kann?
Leider war niemand zu erreichen mehr am Fr Abend. 

Gruß,

Markus, weiter sein 92er Marin fahrend


----------



## ohschda (12. September 2010)

Berlinbiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir am Do ein Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt aus dem Outlet.
> Als am nächsten Tag die Bestätigung kam, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Liefertermin KW 44, also schlappe 8 Wochen! Müssen da erst Macken in ein Rad kommen, dass es verkauft werden kann?
> ...



Ja, damit müssen erst ein paar Leute auf dem Parkplatz beim Probefahren überschlagen üben, bevor es dann verkauft wird.
Nee, Spass beiseite, ein Rad aus dem Outlet bin ich der Meinung muss sofort verfügbar sein, schließlich kommt es ja aus dem Lager und muss nicht erst montiert werden oder sonstiges...

Mfg

Big Blender.

Mach denen ruhig mal Druck.


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. September 2010)

Meine Bestellung wird nun doch schon kommissioniert. 2 Wochen eher als geplant


----------



## ohschda (13. September 2010)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung wird nun doch schon kommissioniert. 2 Wochen eher als geplant



Mich hat vorhin auch eine nette Dame angerufen, da meine Kreditkartendaten unvollständig angekommen sind. Meinte auch, dass das Rad in den nächsten 7Tagen rausgehen sollte, obwohl auch angegeben KW39.
Denke mal das AM war ja als Bike-to-go am Samstag ausgestellt. Da werden wahrscheinlich ein paar übrig geblieben sein die jetzt etwas beschleunigt verschickt werden können.


----------



## Nervosibert (13. September 2010)

So, geliefert wird laut Canyon KW40...

Schwitz...hechel...

Dann kommt der Rest. Helm, Handschuhe, Rucksack, Klamotten... Arrglll fröhliches Kontoschröpfen 



Nervosibert schrieb:


> So... meiner einer hat heute auch seine Karre bestellt:
> 
> Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz & XL + Kleinkram...
> 
> ...


----------



## DeLaSol (13. September 2010)

Moin,

juhuuu, am Samstag bestellt und heut Nachmittag die Bestätigung bekommen...
nen Nerve AM 7.0 in weiss.. Lieferung KW 39 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sorar (13. September 2010)

Hi, gerade mein Canyon bestellt. Auf der Hp steht, es sei Sofort Verfügbar, heißt das, dass es jetzt bald verschickt wird ?


----------



## CleanSweep (14. September 2010)

Yo.


----------



## laleso (14. September 2010)

DeLaSol schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> juhuuu, am Samstag bestellt und heut Nachmittag die Bestätigung bekommen...
> nen Nerve AM 7.0 in weiss.. Lieferung KW 39
> ...



Kommt die Bestätigung per Post, oder Mail?
Habe nämlich bereits am Fr. bestellt, und noch nichts erhalten, außer der automatisch generierten Mail.


----------



## the crasher (14. September 2010)

Bestätigung kommt per Mail!

Mein Sparbuch AM 9.0  wurde heute an DHL übergeben, habe gerade die email erhalten!
Ging ja echt superschnell.
Die Frage wäre jetzt, kommt das Ding morgen oder dauert so ein Sperrirges Paket etws länger?


----------



## Sylver46 (14. September 2010)

Mein Bike ist nach 2 Monaten Glückseligem warten auch endlich losgeschickt worden 

Ich hoffe mal dass die Post jetzt nicht wieder ewig zum zustellen braucht, bei meinem Glück....


----------



## M_Like (14. September 2010)

Mein Bike ist auch heute raus. Hat wieder nur 2 Tage gedauert  Endgeil.


----------



## Rein (14. September 2010)

ja man...

trailfow m heute kommissioniert und verschickt.....

seit juli wart ich schon....

und die ganze woche solls regnen. super timing


----------



## uotto (14. September 2010)

Mein AM 8.0 ist auch heute verschickt worden 
Am Montag hat man mir am Telefon nocht erzählt das es die Woche wahrscheinlich nichts mehr wird. 
Hauptsache es ist morgen da


----------



## M_Like (14. September 2010)

@Rein

Also in Bayern regnet es fast seit 2 Monaten durchgängig. Von daher kann man sich kaum beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rein (14. September 2010)

ja komm aus münchen umland, weiß was du meinst ^^

aber heute wärs ganz in Ordnung...


----------



## Sorar (14. September 2010)

Habt ihr eig einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert bekommen ? Oder muss ich mir den seperat kaufen ?


----------



## ohschda (14. September 2010)

laleso schrieb:


> Kommt die Bestätigung per Post, oder Mail?
> Habe nämlich bereits am Fr. bestellt, und noch nichts erhalten, außer der automatisch generierten Mail.



Hab am Freitag ein AM7.0 in weiß bestellt und heute schon die Mail erhalten, dass es an DHL übergeben wurde. Bin aber 5000km von daheim entfernt.


----------



## psyeuder (14. September 2010)

Sorar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eig einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert bekommen ? Oder muss ich mir den seperat kaufen ?



das würde mich auch sehr interessieren!
da ich bereits gelesen hatte das einige keine mitgeliefert bekommen hatten, habe ich sicherheitshalber einen mit bestellt.
- ich melde mich in kw43 ob ich das 2 hab.


----------



## M_Like (14. September 2010)

Kommt aufs Fahrrad an. Torque FRX 9 hat einen.


----------



## DeLaSol (14. September 2010)

laleso schrieb:


> Kommt die Bestätigung per Post, oder Mail?
> Habe nämlich bereits am Fr. bestellt, und noch nichts erhalten, außer der automatisch generierten Mail.





the crasher schrieb:


> Bestätigung kommt per Mail!
> 
> Mein Sparbuch AM 9.0  wurde heute an DHL übergeben, habe gerade die email erhalten!
> Ging ja echt superschnell.
> Die Frage wäre jetzt, kommt das Ding morgen oder dauert so ein Sperrirges Paket etws länger?



Jo..kommt per Mail.. und heute kam direkt die Mail, dass es versendet wurde.. yeehaww  




Sorar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eig einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert bekommen ? Oder muss ich mir den seperat kaufen ?


Ich denke, normalerweise sollte der dabei sein... damals (2004) war zumindest einer dabei 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern_80 (14. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich warte auf mein AL 9.0. Ich habe bei den Bemerkungen um einen Kettenstrebenschutz gebeten. 

Grüße

Björn


----------



## IronDust (15. September 2010)

Jeeeehaaaa 

mein Canyon Bike wird grad kommissioniert. Ich bin so mega Happy... 
Schnell noch iwo Pedale kaufen .. Ging doch schneller als ich gedacht habe... Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Spd / Bären Pedale inkl Schuhe? Und wo man die am besten holt?


----------



## Berlinbiker (15. September 2010)

Berlinbiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir am Do ein Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt aus dem Outlet.
> Als am nächsten Tag die Bestätigung kam, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Liefertermin KW 44, also schlappe 8 Wochen! Müssen da erst Macken in ein Rad kommen, dass es verkauft werden kann?
> ...


So, auf Nachfrage nach 20 Minuten Musik hat sich jetzt ergeben, dass die Verzögerung durch die mitbestellte Trinkflasche verursacht wurde, jetzt ist KW 39 genannt. Und der Kettenstrebenschutz ist auch im Preis inbegriffen.

Markus, in freudiger Erwartung


----------



## Sylver46 (15. September 2010)

Jaaa...es ist endlich da nach Monaten des Wartens habe ich nun endlich mein Torque Dropzone und was ist...die haben auf einer Seite die Oberrohrschriftzüge vergessen. Oder sind die immer nur auf einer Seite?


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. September 2010)

Klar, ham die gemacht, um Dich zu ärgern

Schriftzug is nur rechts, genau wie die Kette


----------



## Sylver46 (15. September 2010)

Naja, dass man nur eine Kette hat ist irgendwie klar, aber wieso mein einen Schriftzug auf nur eine Seite packt ist mir schleierhaft, das ja so als ob alle LKW nur links ihre Werbung hätten weil se Rechts keiner sehen kann oder sowas...


----------



## kNiRpS (15. September 2010)

liegt nich an der werbung...spart gewicht


----------



## keyoshix (15. September 2010)

Ich geselle mich mal zu euch. Ich habe zwar nur eine Eingangsbestätigung für mein bestelltes XC8 in Monza Rot erhalten, aber ich hoffe es geht alles klar.

Wer verteilt hier das Trinken? Hätt gern was kühles ^^


----------



## Sorar (15. September 2010)

Ich musste echt lange darauf warten, mich in diesem Thread in die Warteliste einzutragen =D

Canyon XC, Schwarz !


----------



## _Deathstar_ (15. September 2010)

_Deathstar_ schrieb:


> Auch meine Bestellbestätigung fuer ein Nerve XC 9.0 SL (Gr. L, schwarz) ist heute Abend gekommen. Geplanter Liefertermin KW38.
> 
> /Deathstar




Vorfreude ist doch sooooo was Schönes. Gerade habe ich ne Mail im dem Betreff: "Ihre Canyon Bestellung ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen" erhalten... Jetzt hoffe ich, dass DHL gut auf das Radl acht gibt!

/Deathstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

Halte grade das Bike in den Händen  

nur eine Sache die mir aufgefallen ist: Bin ich zu doof dafür oder is der Drehmomentschlüssel zu klein für Vorbau etc :O

*edit* 
Aufsatz gefunden


----------



## the crasher (16. September 2010)

Mein AM 9.0 ist jetzt auch da! Freitag bestellt, vor ner halben Std. geliefert!
Bin aber erst heute Abend zu Hause


----------



## Proudmary (16. September 2010)

Habe auch ein XC 9.0 letzten Freitag bestellt. Bisher habe ich nur die Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Scheinbar dauert die XC-Auslieferung länger, obwohl auf der Homepage sofort lieferbar vermerkt war.

Die Auskunft eines Mitarbeiters: Die Auslieferung der sofort verfügbaren Modelle dauert aktuell rd. 7 Werktage.

Dann warten wir noch ein paar Tage...und freuen uns auf das was hoffentlich bald kommt.



Vorfreude ist die .....


----------



## M_Like (16. September 2010)

DHL braucht bei mir nun schon gut 2 Tage und nix ist gekommen. Letztens ging das innerhalb von 24h. Schade. Hoffe morgen ist es da. Anscheinend ist derzeit Stau


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

gestern gings bei mir in die Post heute früh um 10 wars da =)

war übrigens ein XC 

die erste Ausfahrt zum Stadler hab ich scho hinter mir  (~30 km ) ko - aber geil


----------



## Langley (16. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> gestern gings bei mir in die Post heute früh um 10 wars da =)
> 
> war übrigens ein XC
> 
> die erste Ausfahrt zum Stadler hab ich scho hinter mir  (~30 km ) ko - aber geil




So muss das sein!

Take care

Langley


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

das einzige was mir aufgefallen war: ein leichtes metallisches Schleifen wenn ich mich links reinleg. 
Kommt das von den Bremsen die noch net eingebremst sind wo die scheibe noch nen bissi gegen den Belag "schabt"?


----------



## M_Like (16. September 2010)

Überprüf den Schnellspanner nochmal


----------



## DeLaSol (16. September 2010)

So, verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer... Bike grad von der Post abgeholt.. 

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (16. September 2010)

DeLaSol schrieb:


> So, verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer... Bike grad von der Post abgeholt..
> 
> cya



Meiner Gutsten ihres ist vorhin auch bei einem Kumpel eingetrudelt. Ich komm aber erst nächsten Samstag mal wieder nach Hause zum Aufbauen. Solange muss sie sich gedulden.


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

M_Like schrieb:


> Überprüf den Schnellspanner nochmal



hab ihn nochmal ab und neu angebaut. Auf dem kurzen Weg hab ich etz nix mehr feststellen könnnen muss ich morgen noch mal beim längeren Ausfahrn testen 



			
				ohschda schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Gutsten ihres ist vorhin auch bei einem Kumpel eingetrudelt. Ich  komm aber erst nächsten Samstag mal wieder nach Hause zum Aufbauen.  Solange muss sie sich gedulden.



das is ja auch fies  die ganze zeit das Bike vor den Füßen aber nicht mit fahrn können


----------



## _PETE_ (16. September 2010)

So, wollte mich eigentlich auch verabschieden. Bike ist heute gekommen (AM7). Beim Aufbau konnte ich erst keine Schrammen feststellen. Nur der Talashebel hat nen Kratzer.

Nachdem ich das Rad auf dem Montageständer hatte ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Freilauf leichtes Spiel hat und neben dem Geräusch der Sperrklinken auch schleift und rattert  
(Die Bremse ist es nicht. Es  schleift auch wenn ich das Rad frei in der Hand drehe und den Finger auf die Kassette lege.) 

So bin ich nichtmal zu ner Proberunde gekommen... Ich hoffe ich muss nicht das ganze Rad einschicken...


----------



## the crasher (16. September 2010)

Habe meins jetzt auch zusammengebaut.
12,48 kg AM 9.0 in braun ohne Pedale größe L,
zumindest laut meiner Fischwaage 

Die rechte Bremse(The One) hat aber leider etwas Öl verloren, dazu aber mehr im AM 2010 Thread.


----------



## M_Like (16. September 2010)

Welches Rad? Hinten oder vorne? Falls hinten ist das kein Problem. Ich weis nicht wie sich das Teil nennt, aber da ist ein Gewinde welches vermutlich nur nicht richtig festgezogen ist.


----------



## DeLaSol (16. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Meiner Gutsten ihres ist vorhin auch bei einem Kumpel eingetrudelt. Ich komm aber erst nächsten Samstag mal wieder nach Hause zum Aufbauen. Solange muss sie sich gedulden.





IronDust schrieb:


> das is ja auch fies  die ganze zeit das Bike vor den Füßen aber nicht mit fahrn können



Aber echt mal.. die Ärmste 

rock on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Deathstar_ (17. September 2010)

_Deathstar_ schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist doch sooooo was Schönes. Gerade habe ich ne Mail im dem Betreff: "Ihre Canyon Bestellung ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen" erhalten... Jetzt hoffe ich, dass DHL gut auf das Radl acht gibt!
> 
> /Deathstar



DANKE liebes Canyon Team für die super schnelle Lieferung! Und DANKE DHL, dass bei der Lieferung noch alles heil war! Ich bin dann mal weg! 

/Deathstar


----------



## keyoshix (17. September 2010)

Meines ist gerade dem Paketdienst übergeben worden... Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## M_Like (17. September 2010)

So bin auch wieder wech  War eine saugute Entscheidung von S auf M zu wechseln!


----------



## cbt (17. September 2010)

hmmm... kann denn die Option "Abholung" länger dauern? Ich habe am 10.09 um 00:07 ein AM8.0 geordert... Termin KW38 (Ja, ich weiß - ist nächste Woche) Hatte trotzdem gehofft. Einige haben ihr AM ja auch schon per DHL bekommen... 

man, bin ich heute wieder ungeduldig....  habe schließlich alle Zeitschriften im Wartezimmer schon durch... Pedale poliert parat liegen, den Sattel eingefahren, Trinkblase gefüllt...


----------



## globusdei (17. September 2010)

mein grand canyon al 8.0 (letzte woche freitag 00:02 Uhr bestellt ) mit bisl zubehör krams, ging heute an DHL  meint ihr die schaffens bis morgen zu mir, nach thüringen? 
grüße  und viel spaß an die, die ihre schon haben!


----------



## Proudmary (17. September 2010)

Ich warte ebenfalls seit 10.09.2010 0.06 Uhr auf einen Abholtermin für mein Nerve XC9.
Nächste Woche geht's in Urlaub, da wollte ich mein "sofort verfügbares" Bike eigentlich mitnehmen. Ansonsten muss mein KTM nochmals ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Sorar (18. September 2010)

Gestern wurde mein Paket ebenfalls abgegeben, ich hoffe dass es heute noch kommt =/


----------



## keyoshix (20. September 2010)

Mein Sperrgutpaket ^^ wurde Freitag übergeben und ist immer noch im Dschungel des Paketdienstes. Auch das Trackingsystem hängt hinterher.

Gleich muss ich zur Arbeit - ich hoffe dass es morgen kommt. Bin ja so ungeduldig


----------



## Nervosibert (20. September 2010)

Tja ich warte immer noch.
Laut Bestellbestätigung Lieferung KW40. Da ich mehr als ungeduldig bin hab ich da vorhin mal angerufen. 
"KW40? Da liefern wir nicht aus, da haben wir Inventur..."

I love it 

Witziger ist dass ich per Finanzierung (jaja) den Spaß bestellt hab. Canyon sagt: "Bevor wir nicht die Kohle haben liefern wir nicht."

Die Bank sagt:"Bevor der Kunde die Ware nicht hat liefern wir nicht."

Schön dass ich für Beschäftigung sorge... 

Wo ist mein Augustiner....


----------



## Sandi (20. September 2010)

hab gestern ein Nerve XC 6.0 für meine Freundin bestellt (Verlobungsgeschenk *g*). 
Laut Shop sofort lieferbar. Laut Überweisungsrechnung soll in KW 40 geliefert werden.... ich hoff mal das stimmt nicht sondern geht noch diese Woche raus, in KW 40 bin ich nämlich nicht zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superingo2011 (21. September 2010)

Hallo, XC7 Schwarz M bestellt am 10.09. um 12:50Uhr.
Bestätigungsmail kam am 11.09 um 15:50 Uhr mit vor. Liefertermin KW39.
Zuordnung Zahlung über Finanzierung war am 20.09 um 14:50 Uhr.
Jetzt heißt es warten.Aktuell sind alle ausverkauft auf der Canyon Seite.
Hoffentlich dauert das jetzt nicht noch ewig.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## GeoTom (21. September 2010)

GeoTom schrieb:


> schließ mich hier den Wartenden an:
> 
> Nerve XC 8, M,  im schicken Rot
> Bestellt Freitag 10. September um 23.30 Uhr
> ...



Ja auf die Bestellmail habe ich trotz weiterer Mail lange gewartet (10 Tage) und gestern dann mal angerufen, man findet keine Bestellung von mir im System 
Telefonisch dann nochmals bestellt und Canyon hatte ordentlich Glück: das XC8 in Rot in M war noch lieferbar....
Fast alle anderen XC in M waren schon ausverkauft...
Habe jetzt Liefertermin KW 41, hole aber in Koblenz ab


----------



## Proudmary (22. September 2010)

Mein XC 9, L in orange ist fertig laut mail von heute. Da ich morgen früh in den Urlaub starte muss nun Canyon warten bis ich zurück bin und es dann abholen und gleich in Koblenz testen kann....
Vorfreude bleibt aber trotz des langen Wartens.


----------



## superingo2011 (22. September 2010)

superingo2011 schrieb:


> Hallo, XC7 Schwarz M bestellt am 10.09. um 12:50Uhr.
> Bestätigungsmail kam am 11.09 um 15:50 Uhr mit vor. Liefertermin KW39.
> Zuordnung Zahlung über Finanzierung war am 20.09 um 14:50 Uhr.
> Jetzt heißt es warten.Aktuell sind alle ausverkauft auf der Canyon Seite.
> ...


 

Hurra heute kam die Mail das es an DHL übergeben wurde.
Ging ja doch plötzlich schnell.
Jetzt muss es nur noch heile ankommen.


----------



## Nervosibert (22. September 2010)

grummel... ich hab am 11.09. bestellt...

nix mit "übergabe-an-dhl-mail"....

und zur zeit ist das beste bike-wetter überhaupt am start. damn...



superingo2011 schrieb:


> Hurra heute kam die Mail das es an DHL übergeben wurde.
> Ging ja doch plötzlich schnell.
> Jetzt muss es nur noch heile ankommen.


----------



## DaPsylo (23. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte am Montag ein Nerve XC 6.0 in schwarz bestellt, leider waren die XC7 ja ausverkauft. Zahlungsart ist Nachnahme.
Gestern habe ich um 8:15 Uhr eine Mail von Canyon erhalten mit der Information, dass die Bestellung zusammengestellt und binnen 48h an DHL übergeben wird. Gute 30 Sekunden später kam dann die Mail, dass das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde.

Laut DHL Tracking ist es seit 4 Uhr auf dem Weg zu Zustellbasis 

MfG Psylo


----------



## bjoern_80 (23. September 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem Wartezimmer. Mein GC AL 9.0 konnte ich gestern von der Post abholen nachdem es bereits am *21.09.2010 *bei mir zuhause geklingelt hatte. Bestellt hatte ich es am *14.09.2010*.

Grüße

Björn


----------



## superingo2011 (23. September 2010)

Hurra, als ich heute nach der Nachtschicht aufgestanden bin war es da das XC7.
Der Aufbau ging eigentlich ganz gut dank Bescheibung .
Probefahrt hab ich auch schon gemacht.
Ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl gegenüber meinem billig Trekkingrad.
Die Bremsen sind der Hammer.
So dann bin ich mal weg aus dem Wartezimmer.
Für alle die noch warten , viel Glück .

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DaPsylo (24. September 2010)

Hi,
ich verabschiede mich dann auch. Von der Bestellung bis zum Erhalt 4 Tage ist schon ne Nummer 

Jetzt sind es nurnoch Kleinigkeiten die am Rad ausgebessert werden müssen und dann bin ich glücklich.

MfG Psylo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omoser (24. September 2010)

ich warte seit 10.09. auf ein expressbike (nerve xc 6.0)...


----------



## Sandi (24. September 2010)

hm Mist, irgendwie scheinen alle anderen Räder schneller zu gehen, nur die Expressbikes brauchen länger.
warte auch auf das XC 6.0 =/


----------



## DaPsylo (24. September 2010)

Na das ist ja komisch mit euren Xc 6.0.
Ich, der eigentlich nen XC 7.0 haben wollte und das 6.0er nur als Ausweichlösung genommen habe bekomme es innerhalb von 4 Tagen und ihr müsst so lange warten.
Habt ihr auch per Nachnahme bestellt?

MfG Psylo


----------



## omoser (24. September 2010)

DaPsylo schrieb:


> Na das ist ja komisch mit euren Xc 6.0.
> Ich, der eigentlich nen XC 7.0 haben wollte und das 6.0er nur als Ausweichlösung genommen habe bekomme es innerhalb von 4 Tagen und ihr müsst so lange warten.
> Habt ihr auch per Nachnahme bestellt?
> 
> MfG Psylo



kreditkarte...


----------



## Sandi (24. September 2010)

ich per Vorkasse, aber Geldeingang wurde 2 Tage später festgestellt und der Auftrag weiter bearbeitet.

Naja ich lieg ja noch akzeptabel in der Zeit, vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche


----------



## 7rinak3r (24. September 2010)

Also ich war Vorgestern bei denen in Koblenz und hab mein AM 6.0 bestellt. 
Die haben vom 01.10.10 bis zum 10.10.10 ^^ Inventur und haben daher die Bestände in Ihrem 
Lager sehr runter gefahren. Kaufst Du praktisch ein Bike wo die Einzelteile noch im Lager verfügbar 
sind bekommt man es noch rechtzeitig.
Alles andere zieht sich dann um 2 Wochen nach hinten. Er meinte zu mir im System würde zwar 
KW 43 stehen aber ich könnte es in der 2ten Oktoberwoche abholen. Ich will es (für ihn) hoffen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyeuder (24. September 2010)

7rinak3r schrieb:


> ... Er meinte zu mir im System würde zwar
> KW 43 stehen ...



für mein Zukünfiges (AM 7.0) haben ich auch KW43 gennant bekommen. 
Jetzt hab ich Hoffung das es doch früher kommt.


----------



## DaPsylo (25. September 2010)

@omoser und Sandi
Ich hoffe für euch, dass euer Nerve bald kommt. Ist echt nen tolles Rad und bis auf die total schlecht bzw. fast garnicht entlüfteten Bremsen ist auch alles super. Ich hoffe eure sind besser entlüftet.
Ansonsten kämpfe ich noch mit der Einstellung der Reba, die hätten in der Bedienungsanleitung mal erwähnen sollen, dann man zuerst die positiv Luftkammer befüllen muss.

MfG Psylo


----------



## saturno (25. September 2010)

wärs nicht langsam an der zeit einen neuen fred aufzumachen


wartezimmer 2011


----------



## psyeuder (25. September 2010)

noch kann man keine 11er canyon bestellen.. von daher ist es etwas zu früh, das wartezimmer 2011 zu eröffnen. oder?


----------



## Sandi (26. September 2010)

juhuu, gestern war DHL da, leider war ich nicht zu Hause. war aber wohl das neue Rad=)
gestern Mittag kam dann auch noch die Mail von Canyon, dass es unterwegs ist.
Morgen hol ichs dann von der Post ab=)


----------



## cbt (28. September 2010)

hmm... so langsam bin ich genervt...
Donnerstag ruft Canyon an und teilt mir mit, dass die gewünschte Abholung vor der Inventur nicht klappt und ob ich mit einem kostenlosen Versand einverstanden bin, damit ich das Rad vor der Inventur noch bekomme, vielleicht sogar noch zum WE. Das Rad wäre schon beim kommisionieren...
Gestern frage ich nach, wie denn der Status ist, weil es zum WE nicht geklappt hat und man teilt mit "... es wird wohl diese Woche klappen" und "ich solle mich melden, falls ich bis Mittwoch keine Mail mit Versandstatus bekomme". Ungeduldig wie ich bin (KW38 stand in der AB, am 10.09 um 00:07 bestellt) frage ich Heute abend noch mal nach und höre "wie versuchen das Rad noch diese Woche zu versenden" ... wie versuchen?? "Man kann es nicht versprechen... und ich solle bitte nicht mehr nachfragen, weil es nichts bringt" Tja, die Vorfreude wandelte sich in Ungedult und momentan bin ich gefrustet! Ich laufe seit 2Wochen mit der Knatze duch die Gegend, weil ich jeden Moment mit Infos zur Abholung, dann mit Infos zum Paket rechne und man geht in den Vertröstungsmodus... Ich habe doch nur ein Nerve AM bestellt und kein Atomkraftwerk...


----------



## Sandi (28. September 2010)

meins ist leider doch noch nicht da...wird bei DHL zwar schon aufgeführt aber hängt noch beim Transport zum Zielpaketzentrum=/
aber morgen muss es kommen, da ich ab übermorgen nicht mehr hier bin. ich hoffe mal DHL packt das=/


----------



## DaPsylo (28. September 2010)

@Sandi
Na ich hoffe für dich, dass es morgen kommt, sollte aber schon passen.
Bei mir ist das Paket um 4 Uhr in der Nacht im Zielpaketzentrum eingetroffen und war ca 16 Uhr dann bei mir.

@cbt
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und hoffe, dass auch du bald dein neues Rad hast.

MfG Psylo


----------



## cbt (29. September 2010)

dank dir! 

musste den Frust einfach mal wegschreiben...


----------



## 7rinak3r (29. September 2010)

> Hallo Alexander,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Kauf bei Canyon. Wir freuen uns, Ihnen heute  mitteilen zu können, dass Ihre Bestellung in Kürze zur Abholung bei uns  bereit steht.


Wuhu,
am 09.10. kann ich es abholen. Da machen die in Koblenz schon wieder auf . 



> _Für die Übergabe eines Bikes planen wir circa 45 Minuten ein. Im Rahmen  einer Präsentation erläutern wir Ihnen die Funktionsweise und  beantworten gerne Ihre Fragen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbt (29. September 2010)

gestern abend noch gefrustet, kommt heute Morgen passend die Mail aus Koblenz "Das Radl wird zusammengestellt... und in den nächsten 48h an DHL übergeben... " 

Frust - Vorfreudeverhältnis beginnt sich zu gerade positiv zu verändern... ich habe aber auch sowas von keiner Lust mehr, mit dem alten Rad zu fahren...


----------



## FWck (29. September 2010)

Ich reihe mich dann mal hier ein.
Heute morgen 2 Nerve XC 6.0 bestellt, nach Aussage eines Verkäufers kann ich mir der Lieferung aber erst gegen Ende Oktober rechen (Inventur). Hoffen wir mal, dass sie es doch noch irgendwie vorher zusammen bauen können 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Sandi (29. September 2010)

juhuu, der DHL Mann war grad da=) jetzt wird der Karton erstmal versteckt und wenn meine Freundin heimkommt gibt's das Verlobungsgeschenk *g*


----------



## trivette55 (29. September 2010)

Soooo, 
ich mache die Tür auch noch mal auf und nehme Platz. 

Ich habe wohl gestern das letzte Nerve AM 9.0 HS in Größe M bestellt. Leider war nun nur noch schwarz verfügbar, nehm ich aber auch ;-) 

Werde mich wahrscheinlich auch noch ein bisschen hier rumtreiben müssen --> Liefertermin laut heutiger Mail erst in KW43. 

Ganz egal, hauptsache das Radl kommt irgendwann!


----------



## floatwork (29. September 2010)

trivette55 schrieb:


> Soooo,
> ich mache die Tür auch noch mal auf und nehme Platz.
> 
> Ich habe wohl gestern das letzte Nerve AM 9.0 HS in Größe M bestellt. Leider war nun nur noch schwarz verfügbar, nehm ich aber auch ;-)
> ...



bei mir wirds das nerve am 6.0 in orange 

kw43 hab ich auch in der mail stehen


----------



## omoser (30. September 2010)

DaPsylo schrieb:


> @omoser und Sandi
> Ich hoffe für euch, dass euer Nerve bald kommt. Ist echt nen tolles Rad und bis auf die total schlecht bzw. fast garnicht entlüfteten Bremsen ist auch alles super. Ich hoffe eure sind besser entlüftet.
> Ansonsten kämpfe ich noch mit der Einstellung der Reba, die hätten in der Bedienungsanleitung mal erwähnen sollen, dann man zuerst die positiv Luftkammer befüllen muss.
> 
> MfG Psylo



bike ist gestern angekommen 

have fun


----------



## UrnooB (30. September 2010)

ich hab letzte woche noch das letzte torque playzone in M erwischt und muss leider auch bis zur 43. KW warten :-(


----------



## DaPsylo (30. September 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> juhuu, der DHL Mann war grad da=) jetzt wird der Karton erstmal versteckt und wenn meine Freundin heimkommt gibt's das Verlobungsgeschenk *g*



Hi, dann isses doch garnicht mehr deine Freundin sondern Verlobte oder?
Gefällt ihr denn das gute Stück?



omoser schrieb:


> bike ist gestern angekommen
> 
> have fun



Das Freut mit, hoffe du hast damit deinen Spaß.

MfG Psylo


----------



## Sandi (30. September 2010)

ja, sie ist meine Verlobte, aber sag halt trotzdem auch noch Freundin=)

und sie hat sich extrem gefreut=) Leider bin ich seit heute erstmal im Krankenhaus, die gemeinsame Ausfahrt muss also noch ein paar Tage warten=/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbt (1. Oktober 2010)

... warten gehöhrt nicht zu meinen Stärken... und seit eben muss ich es auch nicht mehr! Nach ein paar Telefonaten und fast 2Tagen mit DHL Nummer ohne Status, war DHL eben da. 
Trinke jetzt nen Kaffee, schaue den Rahmen auf dem Montageständer an und freu mich auf das zusammenschrauben! 

Dem Sandi alles gute zur Verlobung, viel Spaß mit der Verlobten auf neuem Rad und gute Besserung! Allen anderen eine gute Zeit und tschüss... 

Wartezimmer ade...


----------



## Sandi (1. Oktober 2010)

vielen Dank, dir auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!
ich ärger mich grad zu Tode, dass ich bei den geilen Wetteraussichten auch am Wochenende hier rumliegen muss=(
Ich hoff nur, dass in 2 Wochen auch noch gutes Wetter ist wenn ich wieder Zeit zum radfahren hab...


----------



## Fluffi (1. Oktober 2010)

Gestern angekommen, zusammengebaut und am WE wird getestet.


----------



## Berlinbiker (3. Oktober 2010)

Berlinbiker schrieb:


> So, auf Nachfrage nach 20 Minuten Musik hat sich jetzt ergeben, dass die Verzögerung durch die mitbestellte Trinkflasche verursacht wurde, jetzt ist KW 39 genannt. Und der Kettenstrebenschutz ist auch im Preis inbegriffen.
> 
> Markus, in freudiger Erwartung



So, gestern ist mein GC AL 9.0 angekommen, gerade noch KW 39 War  lange für ein Outletbike vom 02.09.10.
Jetzt habe ich es mal zusammengesteckt, ist schon anders als mein altes mit Canti, ohne Federgabel und Riemenpedalen.
Nur die Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze ist etwas kurz, wenn man den Canyon Regeln für die Einstecktiefe folgt.
Probefahrt demnächst, dann gibt es auch Bilder.

Markus


----------



## GeoTom (3. Oktober 2010)

So mein Nerve XC 8.0 in rot ist auch da. Canyon hat mir wegen der Inventur das Rad versandkostenfrei zugesandt, wollte eigentlich abholen, aber so dann doch ne Woche früher 

Ist eigentlich alles super, nur die Avid Elixir CR sind vom Druckpunkt her ein Witz, um zu bremsen berührt der Hebel schon den Griff, inkl. von Canyon schon maximal eingestellter Druckpunkteinstellung und Griffweiteneinstellung, wie haben die denn da auf dem Hof ne Probefahrt gemacht 
Beim Inventurstress ist da wohl was schiefgelaufen...

Mag aber jetzt mein bike nicht zurückschicken bzw drei Stunden nach Koblenz fahren zum Entlüften..werd ich dann doch wohl selber machen, will ja fahren. Und ich rede nicht vom bekannten schwammigen Druckpunkt der Elixir CR, sondern von keinem Druckpunkt, da der Lenker im Weg ist
Aber anrufen werd ich morgen trotzdem und mich mal ordentlich beschweren... aber es bleibt ein geiles Bike


----------



## DaPsylo (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi GeoTom,
schön das es dann doch noch geklappt hat. Das mit dem Druckpunkt habe ich bei den Elixir 5 meines XC 6 leider auch. Zwar gehts der nicht bis an den Lenker aber entlüftet ist anders. Werde mich nächste Woche mal ans entlüften machen. Hoffe sonst is bei dir alles o.k.

MfG Psylo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (8. Oktober 2010)

in 2 wochen kommt mein winterprojekt...ein neuer stitched ltd rahmen...


----------



## omoser (8. Oktober 2010)

DaPsylo schrieb:


> Hi GeoTom,
> schön das es dann doch noch geklappt hat. Das mit dem Druckpunkt habe ich bei den Elixir 5 meines XC 6 leider auch. Zwar gehts der nicht bis an den Lenker aber entlüftet ist anders. Werde mich nächste Woche mal ans entlüften machen. Hoffe sonst is bei dir alles o.k.
> 
> MfG Psylo



druckpunkt ist bei mir OK, dafuer hab ich ein anderes nerviges problem. Vorallem die VR Bremse "ruempft", ie. beim verzoegern gibt es einen "punkt" auf der scheibe bei dem - bei gleicher Hebelstellung - die bremse staerker verzoegert. Meinem Auge nach zu urteilen hat die scheibe allerdings keine delle oder so und laeuft sonst auch schoen mittig. Vorallem beim starken verzoegern ist das ein ungutes Gefuehl da der Bremsvorgang nicht so kontrolliert stattfindet.

Kennt ihr das Problem? Beim Haendler ums Eck wurde mir gesagt "jo.. die Avids haben eine relativ hohe Fertigungstoleranz des is normal. Nach 100km is des weg". Naja bin jetzt schon > 100km unterwegs und hab auch oefters bewusst schleifen lassen, an dem "geruempfel" hat sich null geaendert.

Macht es Sinn hierbei Canyon zu kontaktieren?


----------



## DaPsylo (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi omoser,
ich habe das Problem nicht. Würde darauf tippen, dass deine Scheibe bis auf diese eine Stelle wo es super bremst halt verschmiert ist. Hast du es mal mit ordentlichem Bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht?

MfG Psylo


----------



## omoser (10. Oktober 2010)

DaPsylo schrieb:


> Hi omoser,
> ich habe das Problem nicht. Würde darauf tippen, dass deine Scheibe bis auf diese eine Stelle wo es super bremst halt verschmiert ist. Hast du es mal mit ordentlichem Bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht?
> 
> MfG Psylo



nope die bremse verzoegert grundsaetzlich gut, nur eben "ungleichmaessig" - oelig/dreckig sind die Scheiben garantiert nicht. Ich denk schon dass die Scheibe eben nicht ueberall gleich stark ist, ich wollte nur wissen ob sich das wirklich "einbremst" oder ob da nur eine neue Scheibe hilft (sofern diese dann ueberall gleich stark waere... )


----------



## DaPsylo (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde sie trotzdem mal ordentlich reinigen. Hatte das an einem anderen Rad mal, dass die Scheibe scheinbar sauber war und trotzdem nicht bremste. Reinigung hatte geholfen.
Kannst du die Stelle wo die Bremse besser bremst irgendwie identifizieren? Weil dann könntest du dich Materialstärke ja mal prüfen.

MfG Psylo


----------



## floatwork (11. Oktober 2010)

da damdamdam 

bike wurde heut verschickt


----------



## omoser (11. Oktober 2010)

DaPsylo schrieb:


> Also ich würde sie trotzdem mal ordentlich reinigen. Hatte das an einem anderen Rad mal, dass die Scheibe scheinbar sauber war und trotzdem nicht bremste. Reinigung hatte geholfen.
> Kannst du die Stelle wo die Bremse besser bremst irgendwie identifizieren? Weil dann könntest du dich Materialstärke ja mal prüfen.
> 
> MfG Psylo



ich hab mir mal so ein centerlock werkzeug bestellt, dann kann ich mir die scheibe genauer ansehen


----------



## paradisoinferno (11. Oktober 2010)

Da sollte doch 6-Loch verbaut sein, oder wird hier eben das genommen, was im Regal liegt?


----------



## snake-shit (11. Oktober 2010)

WUHUUUU !

bike sollte eig. erst in 2 Wochen da sein ... wird aber in 48 stunden verschickt !!! YEAH !


----------



## 7rinak3r (11. Oktober 2010)

So konnte meins am Samstag abholen, hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und war dementsprechend bis jetzt fast nur auf dem Bike unterwegs. Auf jeden fall mal nen geiles Teil  *glücklichbin*

Damit bin ich aus dem Wartezimmer raus und wünsche allen restlichen das sie schnell ihr bike bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (11. Oktober 2010)

2x Nerve XC 6.0 soll auch in den nächsten 48h 'zusammengestellt' und an DHL übergeben werden.


----------



## omoser (11. Oktober 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Da sollte doch 6-Loch verbaut sein, oder wird hier eben das genommen, was im Regal liegt?



bei mir wurde ein centerlock verbaut....


----------



## daundigital (12. Oktober 2010)

für alle Kurzentschlossenen: es gibt bei Canyon wieder (mindestens ein) Nerve AM 8.0 in Black Forrest Green. Ist wohl bei der Inventur aufgetaucht ;-)


----------



## Lindsch (12. Oktober 2010)

Uiuiuiuiui... am Sonntag habe ich mir ein Torque Dropzone in L bestellt. Heute kam die Rechnung und ich habe gleich überwiesen. Laut der Rechnung soll es KW 43 da sein, ich hoffe auf früher^^.
Witzigerweise war es wohl eines der letzten, gestern waren sie schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir ein Grand Canyon CF 9.0 bestellt.
Kann es vorraussichtlich in der 43 KW abholen.
Bis Koblenz is ja nicht weit und freu mich schon dementssprechend darauf den Laden mal live zu sehen!

Grüße


----------



## UrnooB (13. Oktober 2010)

gerade die mail bekommen das ich in den nächsten tagen einen abhol-termin vereinbaren kann, sollte eigentlich erst KW 43 fertig werden!! jubel jubel freu freu!!!!


----------



## floatwork (13. Oktober 2010)

heut wars inner post, geiles teil


----------



## Luggi33 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab am Dienstag 12.10 um 18:00 auch noch ein Nerve xc 6.0 geordert. Kurz danach wurde die Canyon Seite umgebaut. Hab  wohl Glück gehabt und noch eins der letzen 2010er bestellt.  Ich glaub's aber erst wenns bei mir im Hausgang steht. 
Dann wird  bald ein HOT CHILI X-RAGE FR in EBAY oder Bikemarkt auftauchen.


----------



## tops4u (14. Oktober 2010)

Habe am 29.9. wohl das letzte 2010 Nerve AM 9.0 in Copper aus dem Outlet in Grösse XL bestellt. 

Zuerst war Liefertermin KW 43, letzte Woche hat man mir gesagt es solle diese Woche verschickt werden. Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trivette55 (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Vorfreude steigt! 
Mein 9.0 HS wurde an DHL übergeben. Mal schauen wann die Sendungeverfolgungsnummer nachprüfbar ist. 

Jetzt wünsche ich mir fürs Wochenende, dass das Wetter so ist wie heute: Frankfurt = Sonnenschein (nur ein paar Grad wärmer dürfte es noch werden) 


Grüß an alle, die auch noch aufs Bike warten, und auf dass ich das Wartezimmer bald verlassen kann.


----------



## FWck (16. Oktober 2010)

So, die XC 6.0er sind am Donnerstag und Freitag eingelaufen. Von daher darf ich mich auch direkt wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden!


----------



## tops4u (16. Oktober 2010)

Schön für Dich. 

Hatte nachgefragt, da ich mein Nerve AM auch am 29.9. bestellt hatte. Sie bestehen komischerweise auf Liefertermin KW 44 (erste November Woche). Da ich in der Schweiz wohne wäre ich aber am 27.10. bei meiner Lieferadresse in Deutschland... So ein ärger. Hoffe es reicht bis dann.


----------



## FWck (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir hieß es auch KW43, und sie sind jetzt schon da. Kopf hoch, das wird


----------



## tops4u (18. Oktober 2010)

Am Freitag noch KW 44 als Liefertermin genannt, und heute ist die DHL Tracking Nr angekommen... Weiss bei Canyon jemand wann was geliefert wird?


----------



## DarthUnreal (18. Oktober 2010)

Ihr glücklichen...
> mein Rahmen kommt ausm Outlet, sollte also doch sofort zur Verfügung stehen, oder? Nun werd ich ständig wieder vertröstet und ne Woche nach hinten geschoben. Ursprünglich war KW38 angesetzt. Kotzt mich so langsam richtig an. War sicherlich meine letzte Bestellung bei Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (18. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten^^ Mir bleibt auch nichts anderes übrig... habe KW 36 ein Nerve AM, Größe L, schwarz bestellt und letzte Woche dann nen Anruf bekommen, dass schwarz nicht mehr lieferbar ist... konnte mich dann nur noch zwischen orange und weiß entscheiden. Geplante Lieferung war KW 43, wird laut Mitarbeiter evtl. KW 44.

Bin gespannt was kommt, Geduld ist nicht gerade meine Stärke


----------



## psyeuder (19. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch, ende KW36 (am ersten sparbuch tag) ein AM/L/Schwarz  geordert. Und letzte Woche hatte ich auch ein Anruf in Abwesenheit, von  Canyon, aufm Handy.... als ich zurückgerufen habe hatten sie jedoch  keine News für mich.   
die hoffung , dass sie doch früher lieferen ist dahin. 
jetzt hoff ich das es überhaupt noch klappt mit dem Wunschbike


----------



## Onze80 (19. Oktober 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> ich hab auch, ende KW36 (am ersten sparbuch tag) ein AM/L/Schwarz  geordert. Und letzte Woche hatte ich auch ein Anruf in Abwesenheit, von  Canyon, aufm Handy.... als ich zurückgerufen habe hatten sie jedoch  keine News für mich.
> die hoffung , dass sie doch früher lieferen ist dahin.
> jetzt hoff ich das es überhaupt noch klappt mit dem Wunschbike



Viel Glück dir bzw. uns^^ Die müssen sich wohl beim Bestand der schwarzen Rahmen vertan haben... für mich war es jetzt kein Weltuntergang, denn der weiße hat mir optisch eh besser gefallen. Der schwarze wäre evtl. resistenter und etwas leichter gewesen, aber was soll's.

Wenn sie keine Nachricht für dich hatten, wirds schon passen... schätze mal die haben einfach mal rumgefragt, bis sich einer bereit erklärt, doch nen weißen oder orangen zu nehmen


----------



## trivette55 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe für euch alle, dass die Bikes ganz bald ausgeliefert werden! 

Ich hatte ganz vergessen, mich aus dem waiting room zu verabschieden. Das AM steht im Wohnzimmer und bekommt noch hier und da ein paar farbige Details, damit das komplett schwarz nicht so trist aussieht. 

Euch noch eine kurze Wartezeit und dann ab in den Nerve AM 2010 Thread


----------



## DarthUnreal (19. Oktober 2010)

Mir reichts jetzt langsam von dem Drecksladen...

...von Canyon hab ich so langsam den Eindruck:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2w3riUM8GU"]YouTube        - Sparkassen Hotline Werbespot[/nomedia]


----------



## sam.schneider (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leude, 

bin auch noch am warten, schwarzes XC6, bestellt am 30.09. Laut Online-Info verfügbar in 41, laut Email-Bestätigung dann KW 43. 

Ein konkreterer Termin wurde mir bisher noch nicht genannt. Hab schon auf der Arbeit angekündigt, dass ich "innerhalb von KW 43 an einem Tag urplötzlich nen halben Tag Urlaub brauche" um das Teil abholen zu fahren.

Ist noch jemand hier, der im ähnlichen Zeitraum auch ein XC6 bestellt hat? Und eventuell schon erhalten???
Wie lange im Voraus kriegt man denn ne genauere Info, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## UrnooB (19. Oktober 2010)

also mein playzone sollte kw 43 abholbereit sein und ich fahr die kiste am freitag abholen^^. hätte es schon direkt montags holen können, fahr aber mit nem kumpel, der sich en trailflow ausm outlet bestellt hat (sollte auch kw 43 geliefert werden) und der kann nur freitags.

also kopf hoch. ich drück euch die daumen


----------



## sam.schneider (19. Oktober 2010)

So... mal bei Canyon angerufen.

Immerhin haben sie es wohl schon hingekriegt, die benötigten Päckchen  zusammen in eine Kiste zu werfen: "Das Rad befindet sich in der  Komissionierung". Das wäre der letzte Schritt vor der Montage... 

Da stellt  sich mir die Frage, was denn vorher schon alles für "Schritte"  durchgeführt wurden, außer dem Verbuchen meiner Vorauskasse vor drei  Wochen. 

Auf Komponenten warten wars ja wohl nicht, da auf einen Änderungswunsch  (andere Laufräder) die Antwort kam, die Preise wären nur so günstig,  weil sie vor der Saison alles in großem Mengen kaufen würden, und eine  Änderung daher nicht möglich wäre. 

Aber naja - die Welt hat ja zwischendurch stillgestanden - es war ja eine Woche lang Inventur. 

Jedenfalls konnte er es mir nicht definitiv zusagen (wie auch,bei dem Vorlauf), aber er würde mit Fertigstellung noch in dieser Woche rechnen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Onze80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch gespannt^^ Hoffe du findest Zeit, hier kurz Bescheid zu geben, falls es was neues bei dir gibt...

Dass Canyon auf Änderungswünsche nicht eingehen kann, muss man wohl leider verstehen. Wenn jeder an seinem AM nen anderen LRS will, ist es schnell vorbei mit den günstigen Preisen. Gibt ja Versender bei denen man solche Optionen hat, allerdings können die preislich nicht mit Canyon konkurrieren...


----------



## Luggi33 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mein Nerve XC 6.0 ist angekommen.
Ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen die ihr Rad nach gerade mal einer Woche bekommen.
Gruß an all die Wartenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarthUnreal (20. Oktober 2010)

boa... das ist mal deluxe (und ehrlich gesagt fast unglaubwürdig). ich telefonier fas jeden tag meinem frameset hinterher und bekomme immer das verprechen: "vielleicht heut, aber sicher morgen!" und das schon seit 2 Wochen - Da kann man meine Wut sicherlich langsam verstehen. So langsam bekomm ich den Eindruck, dass Canyon bei ein paar Artikeln einfach überbucht ist und es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, den Kunden bescheid zu geben. Bekommt man auch mal ein Statement dazu?


----------



## sam.schneider (20. Oktober 2010)

@Luggi33: Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Luggi33 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt (auch wenn es nur 7 Tage waren).
Komme gerade von meiner Hausrunde zurück und bin begeistert von meinem XC 6.
Das Fahrverhalten ist um Klassen besser als das meines alten Hot Chili X-Rage.  Bis auf die Bodenfreiheit der Pedale, daran muss ich mich noch gewöhnen und vielleicht den Druck im Dämpfer ein bisschen erhöhen.

Bin dann draussen aus`m Wartezimmer


----------



## UrnooB (22. Oktober 2010)

so, playzone steht bei mir im wohnzimmer.
mein kommentar: einfach nur geil!!!

hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem wartezimmer. 

thschöööö


----------



## psyeuder (24. Oktober 2010)

update von canyon: die montieren mein nerve am (zumindest mein 7.0 in L) erst nächste Woche (KW43) zusammen.... daher haben Sie mir nun einen geplante Lieferung für die KW45 prognostiziert. 

Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht, warum andere Firmen schneller ein individulles Sofa (aus hunderten Form-variationen und hunderten Bezügen) und andere Autos, mit millionen von options kombinationen zusammengebaut bekommen.


----------



## camirras (24. Oktober 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> update von canyon: die montieren mein nerve am (zumindest mein 7.0 in L) erst nächste Woche (KW43) zusammen.... daher haben Sie mir nun einen geplante Lieferung für die KW45 prognostiziert.
> 
> Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht, warum andere Firmen schneller ein individulles Sofa (aus hunderten Form-variationen und hunderten Bezügen) und andere Autos, mit millionen von options kombinationen zusammengebaut bekommen.




Wann hattest du es denn bestellt und was war der zuerst bestätigte Liefertermin? Ich hab das gleiche bike bestellt nachts, als die Sparbuchaktion los ging und avisiert ist es für kw 43 ... Allerdings hole ich es ab. Ich drück uns die Daumen!


----------



## DaFred (24. Oktober 2010)

juhuu, endlich angekommen, mit 4 Wochen verspätung!! Aber endlich kann ich auschecken


----------



## psyeuder (24. Oktober 2010)

camirras schrieb:


> Wann hattest du es denn bestellt und was war der zuerst bestätigte Liefertermin? Ich hab das gleiche bike bestellt nachts, als die Sparbuchaktion los ging und avisiert ist es für kw 43 ... Allerdings hole ich es ab. Ich drück uns die Daumen!



dito. ich auch am ersten Sparbuchtag, so gegen 0:10 uhr, (damals sand ja sagar noch KW 37 dran...) 
Ich hoffs für Dich, das Du es nächste Woche dann tatsächlich auch abholen kannst... haben sie Dir den schon einen Termin (Do. oder so?) definitiv bestätigt?


----------



## Onze80 (24. Oktober 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> update von canyon: die montieren mein nerve am (zumindest mein 7.0 in L) erst nächste Woche (KW43) zusammen.... daher haben Sie mir nun einen geplante Lieferung für die KW45 prognostiziert.
> 
> Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht, warum andere Firmen schneller ein individulles Sofa (aus hunderten Form-variationen und hunderten Bezügen) und andere Autos, mit millionen von options kombinationen zusammengebaut bekommen.



Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, ich muss noch länger warten... hab noch nicht mal ein Update bekommen (ebenfalls Nerve AM 7.0, L)  geplant war ebenfalls KW 43...

Hatte ebenfalls am ersten Sparbuchtag bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camirras (24. Oktober 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> dito. ich auch am ersten Sparbuchtag, so gegen 0:10 uhr, (damals sand ja sagar noch KW 37 dran...)
> Ich hoffs für Dich, das Du es nächste Woche dann tatsächlich auch abholen kannst... haben sie Dir den schon einen Termin (Do. oder so?) definitiv bestätigt?



Genau, das stand dabei. Ich war 0:03 Uhr oder so dran. Eine Bestätigung wann ich es holen kann hab ich noch nicht erhalten, vor zwei Wochen hieß es schon, dass es da grad aufgebaut wird ... Ich warte bis die Email kommt für den Termin ausmachen ... Ich hoffe, dass ich es bald holen kann. Die AM in L scheinen schlecht verfügbar zu sein.

Geb mal bescheid, wenn sich bei dir was tut, ich tu selbiges.

Grüße


----------



## tops4u (24. Oktober 2010)

Meines wurde nun bereits letzten Mittwoch an die Adresse in DE geliefert. Jedoch kann ich es diesen Mittwoch abholen... 

Freue mich auf das Nerve AM 9.0


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (25. Oktober 2010)

Juhu...ich werde meins auch am Mittwoch holen!
Freu mich schon auf mein neues Geschoss!


----------



## sam.schneider (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein XC6 in L soll nun - auf Nachfrage - diese Woche fertig werden. Einen genauen Termin könnte man mir nicht geben, aber immerhin. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## sam.schneider (27. Oktober 2010)

2 Tage keine Posts hier im Wartezimmer...

scheint wohl so, dass ich der einzige bin, der noch kein neues Bike über die Trails jagen kann....

Huhu, noch jemand ohne? 

Und von Canyon wieder nix Neues. Saftladen. Hoffentlich lohnt sich die Warterei.


----------



## Xeleux (27. Oktober 2010)

UrnooB schrieb:


> so, playzone steht bei mir im wohnzimmer.
> mein kommentar: einfach nur geil!!!
> 
> hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem wartezimmer.
> ...



herzlichen glückwunsch zum playzone!
kannst du mir vielleicht beantworten, was dein bike effektiv wiegt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrnooB (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Xeleux

um die 17 kg


----------



## dantes (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 schwarz in L im Sale bestellt.
Liefertermin sollte KW43 sein.

Jetzt bekam ich die Nachricht dieses Modell ist nicht mehr lieferbar da es wohl ein Fehlbestand war. Ich bin richtig sauer.

Ist das bei jemand anderem auch passiert?


----------



## daundigital (28. Oktober 2010)

welche Größe?


----------



## dantes (28. Oktober 2010)

in Größe L


----------



## daundigital (28. Oktober 2010)

hm, in XL hätte ich vielleicht helfen können...


----------



## sam.schneider (28. Oktober 2010)

Aha! Sag ich doch, Saftladen! 
Sehe die gleiche Mail auch schon bei mir eintrudeln...
Wenn man noch nicht mal in der Lage ist, einen genauen Liefertermin in Aussicht zu stellen. 

Ich arbeite in der Automobil-Zulieferindustrie. Dort müssten wir uns so ein Geschäftsgebahren mal erlauben.


----------



## Onze80 (28. Oktober 2010)

dantes schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 schwarz in L im Sale bestellt.
> Liefertermin sollte KW43 sein.
> 
> Jetzt bekam ich die Nachricht dieses Modell ist nicht mehr lieferbar da es wohl ein Fehlbestand war. Ich bin richtig sauer.
> ...



Siehe ne Seite vorher in diesem Thread... hatte nen Anruf von nem Canyon Mitarbeiter, dass schwarz nicht mehr lieferbar ist und ich mich noch zwischen weiß und orange entscheiden kann.

Liefertermin von KW 43 auf 45 (heute per Nachfrage erfahren) verschoben.

Mal sehen ob mit dem Rad dann alles in Ordnung ist, wenn es mal da ist... danach entscheide ich dann, ob das Rennrad, das ich nächstes Jahr kaufen werde, ebenfalls ein Canyon sein wird...


----------



## psyeuder (28. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte Heute auch die Wahl, mein zukünftiges AM in L statt wie bestellt als anodisiertes schwarz in acid- oder dark-forest green zu nehmen! Seinbar, rufen Sie jetzt alle an... oder hat jemand von euch noch ein schwarzes AM in L in Aussicht oder evlt. schon unter dem Sattel?!
ich tippe die haben die Produktion bereits auf das 2011er Designs umgestellt. 
Weis jemand von euch wo Canyon die Rahmen schweißen und lackieren lässt? denke dorthin klappt die Kommunikation nicht so gut.  anders kann ich es mir  nicht erklären so einen Ausverkauf von Waren zu machen, die nicht mehr produziert werden können.

ich habe mir eben mal versucht bildlich vorzustellen was ich (zu 99% ) bekommen werde.. ein 2010 AM 7.0 in Black Forest Green Metallic mit schwarzer Fox.....


----------



## dantes (28. Oktober 2010)

ah f**k!

eigentlich müsste man doch sagen ****t euch Canyon. 
Aber auch nachdem man 5 Wochen drauf gewartet hat?
Was ist das für ein Geschäftsgebahren?

Hatte in den letzten Wochen schon lauter Zeug bestellt direkt fürs Bike und ärger mich immer noch...


----------



## Onze80 (28. Oktober 2010)

Das wird ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes immer bunter^^ acid green hätt ich auch genommen... mal sehen ob ich morgen noch mal anrufe und nachfrage, ob ich das statt weiß haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyeuder (28. Oktober 2010)

ne ich hab mich fürs dark forest entschieden. Ein Preis nachlass oder eine reverb  konnten sie mir leider nicht als entschädigung geben. grrr. denke es wird mir aber leicht fallen die weißen CANYON Schriftzuge zu entfernen!


----------



## Thomcomm (29. Oktober 2010)

Super Idee, die Schriftzüge zu entfernen... 

Dir ist schon klar, dass die unter Klarlack sind und wenn du die Schriftzüge abmachst, kannst du gleich den ganzen Rahmen neu klar lackieren!?

Viel Spaß dabei!!! 

Grüße


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. Oktober 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> denke es wird mir aber leicht fallen die weißen CANYON Schriftzuge zu entfernen!



Genau, denk ich auch

Falls das ohne optische Einbußen dann vonstatten gegangen ist würde ich mir diese Methode unverzüglich patentieren lassen


----------



## camirras (29. Oktober 2010)

So, auch mich hat es erwischt, Nerve AM. Gr. L, in schwarz nicht mehr lieferbar ... FEHLBESTAND ... !

Bei mir viel die Wahl auf die Farbe Copper mit den schwarzen Komponenten vom AM 7.0er, mal schaun was das bike her macht in der Variante, zumindest fährt es dann so nicht oft rum! 

Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen!


----------



## sam.schneider (2. November 2010)

So, bin endlich raus aus dem Wartezimmer! Kann mein Bike morgen abholen gehen... 

Gruß an die Anderen noch wartenden


----------



## sam.schneider (3. November 2010)

Zu früh gefreut! 
Gerade schicken die mir ne Mail, es würde Samstag werden. Nach Anruf "müssten die das prüfen"... Das geht ja mal gar nicht! Wenn die das wirklich so durchziehen gibts aber wirklich Stress!

Ich bin stocksauer, zumal ich extra für die Abholung Urlaub genommen habe!


----------



## sam.schneider (3. November 2010)

So... Abholtermin bleibt dann wohl doch bei heute noch. Warum die Mail rausgegangen wäre wüsste da auch keiner. Naja.

Trotzdem wirft der ganze Bestellvorlauf ein seltsames Licht auf Fa. Canyon, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt.


----------



## Onze80 (3. November 2010)

sam.schneider schrieb:


> So... Abholtermin bleibt dann wohl doch bei heute noch. Warum die Mail rausgegangen wäre wüsste da auch keiner. Naja.
> 
> Trotzdem wirft der ganze Bestellvorlauf ein seltsames Licht auf Fa. Canyon, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt.



Bei dem ganzen email-Verkehr ist wohl tatsächlich ein wenig der Wurm drin, das stimmt! 
Naja, jedenfalls ist laut Tracking-Nummer mein Radl jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir, könnte also jeden Moment ankommen...


----------



## sam.schneider (3. November 2010)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (3. November 2010)

sam.schneider schrieb:


> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen!



danke! meins ist bereits angekommen, alles perfekt... bis auf die zu lange Bremsleitung vorne. das finde ich ein wenig unschön... was solls, demnächst mal kürzen

viel durchhaltevermögen den letzten wartenden noch


----------



## sam.schneider (4. November 2010)

So, hab meins gestern Abend auch endlich heim bringen können. Heute wird getestet, egal, was für Wetter ist 

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer


----------



## Luggi33 (4. November 2010)

@ sam
habe deinen Leidensweg mitverfolgt. 
Freut mich das du deins jetzt auch endlich hast. Kann immer noch nicht verstehen warum ich mein xc6 nach 7 Tagen erhalten habe obwohl ich nach dir bestellt hatte. 

Viel spaß beim testen.

Gruß Luggi


----------



## sam.schneider (4. November 2010)

@ Luggi: Vielen Dank für Dein Mitgefühl 

Um so mehr freu ich mich auf heute Mittag wenn das Teil gezähmt werden will


----------



## camirras (19. November 2010)

camirras schrieb:


> So, auch mich hat es erwischt, Nerve AM. Gr. L, in schwarz nicht mehr lieferbar ... FEHLBESTAND ... !
> 
> Bei mir viel die Wahl auf die Farbe Copper mit den schwarzen Komponenten vom AM 7.0er, mal schaun was das bike her macht in der Variante, zumindest fährt es dann so nicht oft rum!
> 
> Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen!




... der letzte macht das Licht aus?! Haben alle ihre bikes? 

Letzten Samstag konnte ich mein Nerve AM 7.0 in Koblenz abholen.

Ich bin dann mal raus!


----------



## psyeuder (19. November 2010)

camirras schrieb:


> ... der letzte macht das Licht aus?! Haben alle ihre bikes?
> 
> Letzten Samstag konnte ich mein Nerve AM 7.0 in Koblenz abholen.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal raus!



NEIN Verdammt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 meins (ebenfalls AM 7.0) hätte diese Woche (KW46) kommen sollen...   nun, bisher nur telefonisch, jedoch sicher nächste Woche .
Das ist dann die VIERTE Terminverschiebung! und wenn's dann tatsächlich, nächste Woche kommt, war ich 10 Wochen hier im Wartezimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (19. November 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> NEIN Verdammt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieh's von der Seite: Das Warten lohnt sich! Auch wenns mit dem schönen Radl-Wetter für dieses Jahr wohl vorbei ist...


----------



## Wastegate (20. November 2010)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Sieh's von der Seite: Das Warten lohnt sich!



Echt ? Glaub ich nicht....


----------



## psyeuder (23. November 2010)

5.Terminverschiebung!  
ihr werdet mich hier noch nicht so schnell los.
Das Wetter hat mein interesse am biken bereits minimiert. Bald kommt das snowboarden dazu...


----------



## camirras (23. November 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> 5.Terminverschiebung!
> ihr werdet mich hier noch nicht so schnell los.
> Das Wetter hat mein interesse am biken bereits minimiert. Bald kommt das snowboarden dazu...



Was für eine Rahmenfarbe bekommst du denn, bzw. bekommst du auch nen anderen Rahmen wie ursprünglich bestellt?

Was ist die Begründung für die Verschiebung?


----------



## psyeuder (23. November 2010)

camirras schrieb:


> Was für eine Rahmenfarbe bekommst du denn, bzw. bekommst du auch nen anderen Rahmen wie ursprünglich bestellt?
> 
> Was ist die Begründung für die Verschiebung?



Begründung: keine. telefonisch: "... es sind auch alle Teile da. wir versenden es auch noch diese woche versand. " (das war letzte Woche Di.).
Farbe: hatte  schwarz bestelllt nun "dark forest green"


----------



## Wastegate (23. November 2010)

> Farbe: hatte  schwarz bestelllt nun "dark forest green"



Wenn ich Schwarz ordere möchte ich auch Schwarz haben.
Nicht "dark forest green",nicht Gelb,nicht Kackbraun,nicht Pink.

Schwarz.Einfach Schwarz !!

Na ja,wenn ihr es mit euch machen lasst....


----------



## psyeuder (23. November 2010)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schwarz ordere möchte ich auch Schwarz haben.
> Nicht "dark forest green",nicht Gelb,nicht Kackbraun,nicht Pink.
> 
> Schwarz.Einfach Schwarz !!
> ...



für mich gibt es dennoch keine Alternative. der '11er AM Rahmen gefällt mir nicht, und die Ausstattung (AM 7.0 2010 vs. AM 7.0 2011) ist auch deutlich schlechter geworden.


----------



## camirras (23. November 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> für mich gibt es dennoch keine Alternative. der '11er AM Rahmen gefällt mir nicht, und die Ausstattung (AM 7.0 2010 vs. AM 7.0 2011) ist auch deutlich schlechter geworden.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## psyeuder (29. November 2010)

canyon hat die misäre beendet. dhl war mit ner dicken kiste da.
ich bin dann mal raus.  
- 
ist überhaupt noch jemand, wartend auf sein 2010er, hier?
oder kann ich nun das Licht ausmachen??


----------



## simsalonaut (4. Dezember 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> für mich gibt es dennoch keine Alternative. der '11er AM Rahmen gefällt mir nicht, und die Ausstattung (AM 7.0 2010 vs. AM 7.0 2011) ist auch deutlich schlechter geworden.



Watt? Inwiefern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Dezember 2010)

2010---2011

rp23---rp2
Talas rlc---Talas rl
Elixir R---Elixir 5
X9 Schaltwerk---Xt

fällt mir jetz spontan auf


----------



## hannes57 (30. Januar 2011)

moin,
freu mich auf ein schwarzes alpinist. kw 13.. hoffentlich bleibts dabei..


----------



## Julian0o (1. Februar 2011)

Abet hat 2010 das 7 er nicht auch mehr gekostet? Ich meine da was von nicht nur 200 euro differenz zum 6er im kopf zu haben. 

Und rp2 finde ich jetzt nicht umbedingt schlechter wie rp23. 

Kann man irgendwo die alten konfigurationen der bikes nachgucken?


----------



## og-speiche (2. Februar 2011)

Juhu, das Lux 8 ist da.
Heute abend wird erstmal montiert. 
Photos kommen dann auch noch.
Somit verabschiede ich mich schon mal aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## og-speiche (2. Februar 2011)

Sorry, im falschen Thread gelandet.
gehört in '2011'


----------

